# Is this the luckiest thread on BnB?



## _Hope_

Hi cdj1 :wave:

Dunno if you are online at the moment but thought I would start us a thread here. As good a place to start as any!

xx


----------



## cdj1

Hello!!!
Yes I am online! This is all really exciting!! So nice to have you to talk to!
So you will be testing 24 November? Do you think you will cheat and do it earlier?? ;)
xx


----------



## _Hope_

Thanks and it's nice to have you too! :hugs:

I just know I won't wait until the 24th! I can't stop myself poas! How about you? xx


----------



## cdj1

I will prob do it before then too!! Ha ha! I always do, but strangely I always seem to do it on the day that my AF arrives!!! I am going away on 22nd...so I was thinking of testing then so I know if I need to pack the necessaries for AF.....he he! xx


----------



## _Hope_

Yeah that's defo a good excuse to test earlier! Where you off to? x


----------



## cdj1

I am going to the UK (I live in Channel isles) to see my brother!! Good excuse hey!!
So how long was it till your doc prescribed you the Clomid? xx


----------



## _Hope_

Absolutely, VERY good excuse indeed!

Hubby and I visited GP in January this year. I'm 35 and he's 36 and because we had been trying for a while and I had a few problems (op to remove part of cervix and cervical glands) we decided to get the ball rolling and go and see our GP for advice. She was great and referred us straight away but it's taken until now to have all the tests and get the results. I'm an NHS patient (simply can't afford to go private :nope:) and it just seems to take ages. The appointments are so spaced out and while I appreciate that they are very busy, it's so frustrating! The last test I had was in the first week in August and didn't get the results until 19 October, that was due to shortage of available appointments.

Anyway at least they found nothing wrong and i'm just hoping the clomid works.

You said you been trying for 13 months, are you having any tests or just going with the flow? xx


----------



## cdj1

Wow thats mad to have to wait so long...i can completely understand your frustration!!! 
We are lucky here, the healthcare is private and although we have to pay to see a GP we get seen straightaway etc. 

I know someone who was on Clomid, it was mad she got pregnant within 2 cycles and she had twins! I hope it works as quickly for you guys!

We are just going with the flow. I dont use OPKs or anything but think after this cycle I will. I thought I know my body though - I have very obvious EWCM and copious amounts of it as well as OV pains!! But so far no luck, which surprises me!!

What do you usually do to distract yourself from the TWW???? :) 

xx


----------



## _Hope_

I don't :wacko: I just come on here and obsess with everyone else!! It's crazy and I don't know why I do it but I can't stop myself. During the day I work 8am-4.30pm Monday - Friday. I'm actually not bad really, I just try and live life as normal as possible, but coming on here now and then helps to pass time when i'm not busy, especially in the evenings.

It's actually a great support network and I really appreciate all the help and advice I have been given. Learned a few things along the way too!

How about you? xx


----------



## _Hope_

OMG just told my hubby what you said about your friend and clomid and twins! 

He just gave me a HUGE grin and said...........ah TWINS!!!!! 

My reply......Arrrrgghhh (shaking my head).....just the one will be fine thanks!!

Well sweetie it's been lovely chatting with you this evening but i'm gonna have to love you and leave you. My bed is calling and so is hubby....think it's time to :sex: AGAIN lol

Catch up with you tomorrow if you are online, goodnight and take care xx


----------



## cdj1

Ha ha I agree it definitely helps to come here and talk to others and read others' posts!!

I work as a carer so I find I dont have too much time in the day to think about whether or not I am going to get preg this month, but then on my days off its all I think about, esp as it gets closer and closer to testing day!

We can annoy each other for 2 weeks!!!! :)

xx


----------



## cdj1

_Hope_ said:


> OMG just told my hubby what you said about your friend and clomid and twins!
> 
> He just gave me a HUGE grin and said...........ah TWINS!!!!!
> 
> My reply......Arrrrgghhh (shaking my head).....just the one will be fine thanks!!
> 
> Well sweetie it's been lovely chatting with you this evening but i'm gonna have to love you and leave you. My bed is calling and so is hubby....think it's time to :sex: AGAIN lol
> 
> Catch up with you tomorrow if you are online, goodnight and take care xx

Goodnite hun! Enjoy!! ;)

xx


----------



## _Hope_

cdj1 said:


> We can annoy each other for 2 weeks!!!! :)

We sure can!

Hello hun just popped on to say hello, but can see you're not online at the moment.

Hope you are ok and had a good day!

We are one day nearer to testing :dance:

xx


----------



## cdj1

Hey there!

How was your day at work? Mine was cool!! 

I thought today that I had pains near my ovaries and was imagining that my egg was being fertilised lol!!!! I hope I am right!!

Only 2 weeks to test day!!!!! :D

xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hiya!

Yes we are officially in the 2ww now!!! :wacko:

Hope you are right about the pains....how wonderful that would be :happydance:

My day at work was ok today thanks, it's tomorrow i'm dreading. I'm attending the funeral of a very close and dear friend of mine.

I'm actually just gonna go and see her husband and daughter before I go to bed (they only live down the road from me) but will be back shortly and will pop back on this post and see if you are still around xx


----------



## cdj1

Hey there!

I am so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope all goes well tomorrow *HUGS*

I hope this month brings good luck for us both, imagine how exciting it would be if we both got that magical line :)

xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Thanks sweetie :hugs:

Yep! Both of us getting our :bfp: this month would be amazing wouldn't it. It's possible so let's keep positive :thumbup:

So, you said you work as a carer. I'm imagining that it's a really rewarding job, do you enjoy it and where do you work? x


----------



## cdj1

I work at a residential home. (Old peeps) I fell into the job by accident as I got made redundant from the bank I worked at in May and only intended to work there for a short while but actually I have found I love it there! 

What do you do for work? x


----------



## _Hope_

Makes it easier to go to work when you actually enjoy it doesn't it. Sorry you got made redundant, sounds as though you are settled in your new job though and that's nice.

I work for NHS Blood and Transplant in the........wait for it.......Antenatal Testing Section :haha: :wacko: Been there since 1993.

I'm employed in the office that produces the reports of blood test results on pregnant women at booking and 28 weeks. I'm surrounded by pregnancies on a daily basis but can't quite manage it myself.... well not a sticky one yet anyway :cry: 

How I long to see my name pop up on our computer system..... who knows it might happen sooner than I think!! 



So, on a scale of 1 - 10 how positive are you about getting your :bfp: this month? 

My PMA kinda changes day to day. Today I have been feeling around a 5!!!! xx


----------



## _Hope_

Only 13 days left until testing! Wow time flies...... :haha:


----------



## cdj1

I have ordered some cheap test kits for D day!!! I found some on the Internet they were like £2 for 2 sticks!! I have ordered 4 sticks lol!

Hope your day at work was a good one?

Today I am feeling about a 1 on the PMA score! Its just that every month I thought my BFP would come but AF showed up instead :( I just dont believe that I will ever be preg!
Do you ever feel like that? xxx


----------



## cdj1

Hope the funeral wasn't too horrific today. I was thinking about you. 
xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hello, how are you today? You been working?

Yesterday was ok and everything went as planned, thanks for asking. Sorry I didn't make it on here last night, it was a long day and I didn't get in until late, was really tired and ready for sleep.

Sorry to hear you are feeling doubtful :hugs: I fully understand what you mean about thinking BFP gonna show and AF turns up instead. It really is a knock back and when AF does show it makes me feel like it will never happen for me too. I just try to stay strong and think positive and you should too, i'm sure your BFP will be on it's way very soon :hugs:

xx


----------



## cdj1

Hi there! How are you today? Hope you had a great day at work?

Its not long till test day! How are you feeling? 

xxx


----------



## cdj1

PS I finally worked out how to get a ticker.....hope you can see it!!! :D xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hello hun, seems we keep missing each other! Hey, i'm loving your ticker, it's so cute!!

Work been ok today thanks. I've just felt really tired all day though :sleep: and had AF like pains???? Dunno what that's all about, don't think it's ov pain because I think I had that last week :shrug: Who knows lol, this 2ww is driving me crazy! 

How you feeling and coping? xx


----------



## cdj1

Hi there! Glad works OK....its Friday today...woo hoo!!! :D

Sorry to hear you have been feeling tired....I have been feeling the same as you, a bit crampy and today I burst into tears for no reason at all.....I really hope the witch is not coming to get us!!!! I was thinking it is a bit early to be getting PMT...I dont think I can stand 9 more days of feeling weepy and knowing deep down that AF is coming to visit me :(
On a positive note, it is really nice to log on and read your messages on here! It cheers me up and I start thinking how nice it would be if we could please get our BFPs!!!!! :)

Well I will talk to you later maybe, take care xxx (only 9/10 days to go!!!!!!)


----------



## _Hope_

Hey! Think we are finally online at the same time.

It's lovely to come on here and read your messages too :hugs: It's nice to have a personal buddy to go through this with, especially as our cycles are pretty much exactly the same. Would be nice to keep this post going until we get our :bfp: hopefully that will be this month for both of us. Then we can promote ourselves to bump buddies :happydance:

Sorry to hear you are feeling emotional, fingers crossed it's a good sign. Try and stay positive hun (I know it's hard) keep stong and i'm sure your :bfp: will be on it's was very soon.

I've had LOADS of cm today! Dunno if i'm bloody ovulating late or what? This is so confusing and tiring lol as i've carried on :sex: just incase! Hubby thinks it's fantastic!!!!

I'm thinking I might give OPKs a go next month, but i've had these thoughts before then changed my mind because I don't wanna become more obsessed than I already am :wacko:

xx


----------



## cdj1

Hey! Yes I can see you are online! Yayyyy!

I am not going out tonite as I have work tomorrow and also I have pretty much cut out all alcohol from my diet in an attempt to be more healthy!!! He he!! I have also stopped drinking milk and most dairy products but that was more for general health than fertility!! Are you out going anywhere nice this wknd?

So you have had CM? Was it EWCM? Thats really odd hey! Maybe you can see what happens this month and then try the OPK's? I am thinking of doing that too as I only guess when I am OV when I see my EWCM I usually BD...unfortunately my DH has a very low sex drive so we pretty much only BD once every 'fertile' week [!!!] and I try and make it so it is when I get the EWCM...he is quite laid back about having children whereas my body clock is ticking very loudly indeed!!!!! I wish we could BD more but I dont want to force him! Its quite hard!

So anyway I was wondering with Clomid, doesnt that usually make you produce more eggs than usual? Do you get quite bad OV pains?

xxxx


----------



## _Hope_

Today my cm has been thicker and white and kind if jelly like in consistency. I just dunno what my body is doing, guess I will have to wait 9/10 days to find out!

I'd like to say i'm trying to be healthy and I am but i've just given in and had a huge pizza! Comfort food is much needed especially as I don't wanna drink any alcohol either. Yeah, the Clomid has made me have stronger cramps, hope that's because i'm popping out multiple eggs.

Try not to worry too much about how many times you :sex:, you are making sure you are doing it around ovulation and as we know it only takes the one :spermy: to wiggle his way through! I'm pretty sure once you get your :bfp: you will be thankful that his sex drive is low haha! (no offence there, just trying to make you smile). How old is your DH? Mine is 37 next May and he's as manic as me about having a :baby: Problem is he wants to :sex: all the bloody time. Sounds like you and I can't get a happy medium here lol xx


----------



## cdj1

My DH or rather DF (we are getting married next Aug!) is 35! He is so not bothered about having a baby, especially as at the moment we are having some mild financial troubles, so I do feel bad about wanting children, but I am 32 and I think that esp. if I dont get preg. straight away that we should start trying now...he is not convinced...but wont wear a condom and I dont take the pill or anything......! From time to time I talk to him and say that I think my AF will be "late" (tho she does appear on time every time lol) I know that he would really be pleased if I got a BFP!

You are lucky to BD so much...I wish we could do it more often!!! Ha ha we cant win!!

So any symptoms other than feeling tired and crampy? I guess 5/6 DPO is too early to tell? I am looking out for sore boobs, metal taste in mouth...but nothing yet!! Ha ha!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## _Hope_

Well, I agree with you. I wish I had started to ttc earlier but kept putting it off. How I wish we had tried to start a family sooner. I was 35 in August and really do feel like i've let myself down by waiting as I think that's the reason it's taking us so long to conceive. Oh well, what's done is done.....We just have to keep on trying don't we sweetie.

This really is TMI but as i'm typing this I can feel cm coming down lol. Honestly I really am producing loads.......I just don't get it. Sorry to go on about it, it's just that it's really strange for me???? Clomid is supposed to dry up cm and I don't usually produce any anyway, so god knows where all this is coming from :wacko:

As for other symptoms, my (.)(.) feel a little sore but that's about it. Symptom spotting is so confusing, I often wonder if I imagine half of em lol xx


----------



## cdj1

Increased CM is a great sign, my friend is due soon and she told me she gets loads of it!! Sore boobs is also a great sign love! I just had a feel of mine [oo-er!] and they are a little swollen but I get that sometimes anyways......

I keep reading peoples posts about BFPs and I get so jealous!!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## _Hope_

Is it really? I have never bothered reading up about cm because it hasn't really applied to me before. Thanks for that xx

I read BFP stories too and feel jealous sometimes. Think it's only natural :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Hun, you will be putting a post on here like that soon, i'm sure of it xx


----------



## _Hope_

Well, that's it for me tonight I'm beat. Bed time me thinks!

Looking forward to chatting again soon :hugs:


----------



## cdj1

I am off to bed soon too. Have work tomorrow :-/

Sleep well and thanks for keeping me sane!! xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hello hun, hope work has been ok for you today.

I've not been up to much today but me and DH are off round to a friends house this evening for a meal.

I'm still getting oozing cm and the cramps are still there except they are a little more frequent this afternoon.

Hope you are feeling ok, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## cdj1

Hey there!

Hope you had a nice meal at your friends' house! I have just finished work and have a sore throat...hope I am not getting a bloomin cold!

I have no symptoms today except the cold ones lol, and I am tired but thats nothing new! Sod's law this morning my DF and I BD'd! I thought, what a waste of time, isnt that mean!!! But who knows maybe I OV'd late!

Not long till we can test!!! Its getting rather exciting isnt it! I hope one of us if not both of us is lucky!!! 

Hope your weekend has been great so far :)

xxxx )(


----------



## _Hope_

:wave:

Sorry to hear you are feeling crappy :hugs: Hope you are feeling better today, having a relaxing day and keeping that possible cold away :flower:

I'm fine thanks (still got the cramps) and had a good time last night, it was good to relax and enjoy myself. Only had a meal and watched X Factor but we had a laugh :p

Hey, I really hope you Ov'd late too, fx you did and you have caught that eggy. Like you said not long now until we can poas, have you decided when that's gonna be for you?

xx


----------



## cdj1

Hi! Happy Sunday!
I just got in from work and staving off my cold with a nice beef stew later this evening!!

How are you feeling today? Still crampy? I bet thats a good sign! Maybe the eggy is burying itself in preparation for 9 months of growing!!! :)

As for poas........I was going to do it on Friday or Saturday....then it will be CD 27 I think....so should show a positive...but so far no symptoms at all!! How about you..when will you test? 

xxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi! Happy Sunday!
I just got in from work and staving off my cold with a nice beef stew later this evening!!

How are you feeling today? Still crampy? I bet thats a good sign! Maybe the eggy is burying itself in preparation for 9 months of growing!!! :)

As for poas........I was going to do it on Friday or Saturday....then it will be CD 27 I think....so should show a positive...but so far no symptoms at all!! How about you..when will you test? 

xxx


----------



## cdj1

Scrap that, I would be CD 28 I think!


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls, can I join your thread? I am CD23 I think I am 7 or 8 dpo, didn't OPK, had loads EWCM on 7 Nov an cramps so I am taking it from the 8th being 1dpo. Whether thats right or not I dont know. I need a tww buddy/buddies.

I even did a test stupid I know but I bought 20 10miu strip tests from ebay for under £3, so I thought what the hell I have loads of them. I am a POAS addict. It was a BFN anyway which is to be expected but it put me on a downer as I read that a womans HCG levels at 8dpo is 12.56, like I said before I could be 7dpo. But thinking about it logically it may not of even implanted, it can take upto 10 days. I have been having lots of cramps, high CP, some creamey/yellowey cm, but the biggest signs for me are no headaches as I suffer from chronic daily headache which only goes when I am pregnant (I have 2 kids already and want one more) and I have had no boob pain which I always get after ovulation. So I am really hoping as I am getting so fed up as everyone around me is pregnant, my sister just had a bubba, so did my nephew, my other nephew is expecting and so are 4 of my friends!! It is so unfair!!!! This is only my third cycle I normally have a 28-29 days cycle too so who knows what next week will bring, hopefully BFP's allround  xx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Ella! Thats very exciting...I am about 7DPO and having similar symptoms...lots of creamy CM and high CP (very high i could almost not reach!).....so have decided to be strong and hold off testing until next Friday when I will be CD 28 I think!! 
When would you be testing??
I'm very sure it would be OK with Hope for you to join us...the more the merrier! 

I have no kids this will be my first child, and is very much wanted by my DH and I!!

It will be so cool for us all to test and get our BFPs!!! :D

XXX


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi ya thats fab, my name is Clare my daughter is Ella 8 and I have Callum who is 6. I have already been testing lol, POAS addict, BFN obviously but had so many tests couldn't resist! I am due on next Saturday, hopefully not though  Sometimes my CP is so high I cannot reach it and then I think I hope I am feeling the right bit lol!!! I need some support as I dont get much from my friends as they dont understand and they are pregnant and seem to be so much wrapped up in themselves :-( I cried for a whole evening the day I found out my BF was pregnant we had been going through this together and the next day had the cheek to ask me to come to Mothercare with her. I was fuming, she kept ringing me all evening to go on about it and even got me round to check her so obvious BFP. It felt like she was rubbing it in. I have told her since how she made me feel but still does not seem to get it!! Sometimes I wonder why I bother!!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Oh no hon :( well you will get plenty of support on here, thats for sure!!!
My name is Claire! I am due next Sunday so near to your AF day...but am also hoping she stays away!! 
I empathise about your BF....when mine was expecting her 1st she called me to tell me when I was on holiday and actually it ruined the next 2 days as all I could think about was why wasnt it my turn? I can understand your annoyance at her joy!! It must have been hard for you to see her BFP! 
What tests have you bought? I have bought these Acon ones from the Internet with a test sensitivity of 10umil....so should be very sensitive...but I am not holding out much hope as we have not been using contraception for 13 months and every month I hope I am preg, AF shows up the same day and I am fed up!
Here's to a positive result for all of us this month!!! :D 
xxx


----------



## cdj1

Oh no hon :( well you will get plenty of support on here, thats for sure!!!
My name is Claire! I am due next Sunday so near to your AF day...but am also hoping she stays away!! 
I empathise about your BF....when mine was expecting her 1st she called me to tell me when I was on holiday and actually it ruined the next 2 days as all I could think about was why wasnt it my turn? I can understand your annoyance at her joy!! It must have been hard for you to see her BFP! 
What tests have you bought? I have bought these Acon ones from the Internet with a test sensitivity of 10umil....so should be very sensitive...but I am not holding out much hope as we have not been using contraception for 13 months and every month I hope I am preg, AF shows up the same day and I am fed up! :cry:
Here's to a positive result for all of us this month!!! :D 
xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

BF's are rubbish who needs them when I have you girls  What a thing to do on your holiday I bet she expected you to be all happy and wanna talk babies. 

I think they are one step strips you just dip in for 15 seconds, 10miu but BFN on 7 or 8dpo. I will test again the morning, lol!!! I have enough so I dont care, lol! xx


----------



## cdj1

Ha ha I look forward to seeing your results in the morning.....good luck!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

thanks babe, and just had a reply on another thread from a woman who has put my mind at rest re. HCG levels, I think she said they should only be 16 on 10dpo so I feel a bit happier now. Speak to you tomorrow or maybe tonight but we have X-Factor and I'm a Celevrity tonight so wanna watch them ones, gotta go and do tea now, best of luck xxx


----------



## _Hope_

cdj1 said:


> Hi! Happy Sunday!
> I just got in from work and staving off my cold with a nice beef stew later this evening!!
> 
> How are you feeling today? Still crampy? I bet thats a good sign! Maybe the eggy is burying itself in preparation for 9 months of growing!!! :)
> 
> As for poas........I was going to do it on Friday or Saturday....then it will be CD 27 I think....so should show a positive...but so far no symptoms at all!! How about you..when will you test?
> 
> xxx

Beef stew mmmm.....sounds good to me. Don't know about down where you are but it's bloody freezing up here today. I'm sat with heating and fire on! Could do with some of your beef stew to warm my cockles.

I'm with you on the testing, think i'm gonna do it Friday. Although in the last hour i've had some really strong cramps and I really am beginning to wonder if the Clomid has just made me ov really late this cycle? If that's the case then it will be too soon to test on Friday :dohh: Suppose I can do one though incase I did ov last week like I thought and if AF doesn't arrive, do another. 

Hey i'm loving your second ticker! It's lovely xx

So, I see we have a new friend, hi Clare :wave: and welcome! The more the merrier!

Good luck with the test tomorrow, I would be doing the same as you if I was that well stocked up on test strips! I try and only keep 3 or 4 FRER in the house now, that kinda stops me poas everyday during the 2ww lol

xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi Hope, thanks for making me feel welcome . Could the cramps not be implantation? How many dpo are you again? The weather down here has not been too bad, had my heating though, I feel the cold, God I sound like an old woman I am only 33! I am not getting excited about a BFP tomorrow after what I have now read on other posts. I have a clear blue digital here too. I am a stay at home mum and I drive myself insane during the TWW as once the housework is done and I catched up with things on my Sky plus box I have a good few hours before the school run to google 2ww symptoms lol! I feel quite emotional today which I rarely do, I think if my DH so much snaps at me tonight I will be blubbing! Its hard as you dont know if they are PMS! I am still feeling very crampy, but can I ask you both something quite gross, we are all girls here right?lol! The creamey/yellowey cm that you have and so do I, do you just get it after a bowel movement, as when I do have one I get loads and then nothing.xx


----------



## _Hope_

It sure is hard to know if what we are experiencing are symptoms or just PMS but guess it's not long now until we find out. 

I most definately don't mind you asking me anything! Like you said we are all girls! Well, I haven't noticed that I get more cm after a bowel movement, but was thinking that maybe it's the motion of bearing down that pushes down the cm?

I suppose the cramping i'm getting could be implantation yeah and i've never had such strong cramps before AF. This month I have had my first round of Clomid, so dunno if it's just that which has just made me ov late and get the pains or if they are something else. I had cramps on CD9 and thought I was ov then. I was prescribed Clomid for unexplained infertility and was ovulating OK on my own before but never really had cramps as such. I usually don't produce any cm either (due to an op I had) and Clomid is supposed to dry up cm so who knows where all this is coming from! xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Thats what I was thinking, sorry TMI but not on knickers or really when I have had a pee just after number too, so it could just be a build up of it that gets pushed out!! Oh listen to us, if my DH could see he would be like eeeeeeewwwwwwww how gross!! I dont even discuss this kinda thing with my closest friends yet will talk freely about cm to a stranger, lol!!!!! If Clomid is meant to dry up CM then surely this must be a good sign, I would not of thought you were ovulating it would be far too late surely. These have got to be good cramps, thats what I keep telling myself!! Everytime I go upstair I check my boobs out to see if there are any changes, we currently have veiny, and raised bumps but this happens every cycle, the only thing I have not had until this evening is tender boobs, I always always have sore boobs after ovulating and nothing until tonight and they arent that tender, but the boob that is most tender has the most stabbing pains in it. Well only time will tell and hopefully not too long to wait!xx


----------



## cdj1

I just want to say how cool it is that there are 3 of us here, all worrying about the same things! Its a real comfort to read that I am not the only one who checks her body's every little change, twinge and colour!!! Hahaha! 

xxx


----------



## cdj1

Hello ladies and how are we today? Clare have you poas today yet??? I have one test here and am going to do my best to wait until Friday! It sounds like all 3 of us will be testing on Friday!! How exciting!!
Any more symptoms today? I have woken up with a bloomin cold so am spending the day off work in bed...but I am kind of thinking AF may be on the way, I am not sure, she doesn't really let me know when she is coming anymore till on the day she is due I get the most terrible cramps about 2 hours before I start bleeding! Grrr!!!
Last nite my DH-to-be and I were talking and he told me that we can have a baby :) I know it seems silly to be happy, but its the first time he has actually said those very words. He has even started joking about the baby's name, as I know the first child I have we would like to call it Alex or Alexandra/ia :) 
I hope that we all get the BFP we so badly want and deserve!!! Waiting is so stressful!! :-/

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi hunnie

Yes I have POAS today and a BFN, damn those ebay tests, they were showing a shadow but thats the evap line, thats the only down fall with them. I woke up at 05:00 and had to pee so had to do the test then all tired eyed! I couldnt get back to sleep I was worrying about my daughter as she has a two day admission inc. overnight stay at Great Ormond Street on 7 Jan, which is my birthday, wonderful. I was there last week with her having more blood tests and back there tomorrow for a bone density scan and abdominal renal tract ultrasound. Ella was diagnosed with Celiac disease back in 2007 which means she has to have a strict gluten free diet for the rest of her life otherwise she can become very sick. On 7 Jan she has to have an gastroscopy and colonoscopy, so camera up and down both! Poor little mite she is only 8. I think as it is her first time there they want to cover all bases and make sure she is in tip top health. I am waiting for her tests results today to see if she is allergic to milk and lactose, I really hope not as it is bad enough excluding gluten (wheat, barley, oats and rye). My 6 year old son does not currently have it but there is a 1 in 10 chance of him developing it. With my next baby I just have to be really careful with weaning etc so I dont trigger it off.

Anyway, symptom wise for me today, bloody headache, probably through all my worrying, boob tenderness and high CP although hardly any CM to report. I think I am 9dpo but starting to feel like we have failed again this month. My hubby was not keen to have another to start off with as he has just turned 44 but I am 33 and want another, at the end of the day its me doing all the hard work!!lol!!! I have thought of a girls name, Macy so your not on your own in thinking ahead, lol!!

A cold is such a good sign for once in my life I want one!!!lol!!! You keep warm its yet another rainy and windy day in Hertfordshire.

Only time will tell, speak to you later xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Clare!
Sorry to hear about Ella that must be awful for her and the family to deal with. I hope her stay in GOSH goes well, I bet they are wonderful there and will take good care of you all! 

I laughed when you said a cold is such a good sign...why is it? Ha ha ha I hope it is!! I am in Guernsey and weather today looks sunny/cloudy but no rain...

Only 4 days then I will test properly!! Dont worry about your BFN its too soon really!!

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Yeah the cold thing, I have read on loads of sites that women who gone to have a BFP have colds in their TWW, so that is why I am jealous, lol!!!! So you never know!!!

No not long to go but yes it is still early but I am not a patient person.lol!!

In regards to Ella at least she in the best childrens hospital so undoubtly will be getting the best care which makes me very happy, its just a shame to have such a chronic illness at such a young age. There is alot worse off people that us and should thank God she is not as sick as some of the other kiddies in that hospital.

4 days and counting, woo hoo!! xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

that should read...women who go on to have a BFP

lol!!!xx


----------



## cdj1

I wish I felt more optimistic but I really dont think I will get my BFP this weekend... :(


----------



## ellaandcallum

Nor do I but we got keep thinking positive, I kept looking at that stick pleading with it just to turn a tad pink, lol, it is so disappointing, it took me 3 times with my son and I think I have just had it in my head the same will happen this time, if it doesnt onto cycle 4, I am fed up with spending half of a month wondering if I am pregnant, obsessing etc etc, it is so frustrating and upsetting but its not over until AF shows. I have a wicked headache at the minute and just taken stacks of painkillers, I know there could be a slight chance I could be pregnant but it hurts so much and the tablets haven't worked anyway! :-( Lets see what tomorrow brings xxx sending lots of babydust to you both xx


----------



## cdj1

Oh I wish I had your optimism Clare! I feel like AF is coming..I think I feel crampy...I dont know!! Aaaaaah!! I have to be strong until the weekend......xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I remember when I got pregnant with Ella I had so many cramps and kept dashing off to the loo thinking AF was coming, I had really weird pulling pains and stabbing pains as time went on, it wasn't nice, I didn't think it was normal, but with my second I dont remember too much of any of it, perhaps as I had been through it once before and my insides were loosened up!lol!

So dont give up cramps are good signs and do you really get them this early before AF, as I normally get them the day and night before.

When Ella goes for her ultrasound tomorrow I feel like jumping on the table and ask them if there is something there!!lol!!!

POAS, will update in morning before going to London, in a way I dont want to know tomorrow as my dad and sister are coming for other reasons and my dad is my taxi and I wouldn't want to tell them but couldn't keep my mouth shut if you know what I mean. So the thought of having a BFP and they are all in the car would be torture, lol, but it aint gonna happen still early 10dpo even though one woman who I spoke to on here has really been trying for ages and started talking about betas whatever they are, she seemed to know what she was talking about and she said a woman who is 10dpo should have hcg of around 16, my tests are 10, so we shall see, I did another test this afternoon, couldnt resist, nout!!! Chin up and hope you feel better soon. xxxx p.s. my headache has only just gone off, 6 hours of pain, oooouuucchh!!! xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Wheres Hope today? I am sure she said she was PAOS today too! When I got up this morning I kept wondering if the other lady had her BFP.xx


----------



## _Hope_

I'm here! I've been busy catching up on your chat, wow you two have got the gift of the gab today :rofl: Only joking, anyway it's rubbed off on me, think this is gonna be a long post!

Before I start, I have changed the title of this thread.....dunno if you both noticed :winkwink:

So, Claire (cdj1), I agree that it is lovely that there are 3 of us now. You are definately not the only one checking your body for every twinge, i'm right there with you :wacko: I'm positively obsessed at the moment lol.

Sorry to hear you have a cold. Keep warm and rest hun ya never know Clare could be right! I've actually heard something like that somewhere before :hugs: Keep thinking positive and stay strong, i'm sure your :bfp: is on it's way very soon.

I am sooooooooooo pleased for you that your OH finally agrees with you about having a :baby: it's wonderful news. You must feel so much more relaxed with all this and hopefully he will to, it may make things easier in the :sex: department, if ya know what I mean xxxx

Clare (ellaandcallum), Sorry you have tested BFN, but try not to stress too much, it really is a little early yet hun. Try and stay positive, I know it's hard but just try and think that there is still time, you are not out yet. It sounds as if you have enough to stress about at the moment. Sending :hugs: to little Ella, bless her. So much to go through at that age, but like Claire said i'm sure GOSH will take wonderful care of her. Ella is your baby and you are bound to be worried, I will be thinking of you tomorrow and I hope everything goes well for her xxxx

As for me, i'm still getting cramps and cm! No change there except I have felt 'odd' today. Can't explain what I mean really, it's difficult. Just feel a bit sickly but not actually feeling sick as such, very tired and generally crappy. Maybe i'm coming down with something. Hope that something is a :bfp: lol

Baby dust to all 3 of us! 

:dust:


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> I remember when I got pregnant with Ella I had so many cramps and kept dashing off to the loo thinking AF was coming, I had really weird pulling pains and stabbing pains as time went on, it wasn't nice, I didn't think it was normal, but with my second I dont remember too much of any of it, perhaps as I had been through it once before and my insides were loosened up!lol!
> 
> So dont give up cramps are good signs and do you really get them this early before AF, as I normally get them the day and night before.
> 
> When Ella goes for her ultrasound tomorrow I feel like jumping on the table and ask them if there is something there!!lol!!!
> 
> POAS, will update in morning before going to London, in a way I dont want to know tomorrow as my dad and sister are coming for other reasons and my dad is my taxi and I wouldn't want to tell them but couldn't keep my mouth shut if you know what I mean. So the thought of having a BFP and they are all in the car would be torture, lol, but it aint gonna happen still early 10dpo even though one woman who I spoke to on here has really been trying for ages and started talking about betas whatever they are, she seemed to know what she was talking about and she said a woman who is 10dpo should have hcg of around 16, my tests are 10, so we shall see, I did another test this afternoon, couldnt resist, nout!!! Chin up and hope you feel better soon. xxxx p.s. my headache has only just gone off, 6 hours of pain, oooouuucchh!!! xx

All the best for tomorrow Clare I hope Ella has a clear result....and why not ask the ultrasound person if she can give u a quick scan lol!!! :haha:
Cant believe you have had a headache for 6 hours??!! That is surely a good sign???!!! 
I am going to bed soon (well, thats the plan anyway...) as I have told work I will be in tomorrow ha ha ha ha!! :cry: I will see how I feel!!!

Hope - ha ha yes we have been gassing a lot today havent we, I guess thats what happens when you have too much time on your hands..I am a bit bored of laying around feeling sorry for myself today and have told work I will be in tomorrow after having today off sick.....ha ha what a joke!

Not long now till we can all test........!!! :happydance:

Speak to you both soon, lots of Baby Dust and stuff!!!!!! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## _Hope_

Good night hun, sleep well xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi Girls and my first Hi to Hope of the day

Loving the new name, lol!! If we dont get BFP's we should start again next month, now whos being negative lol!!!

Lots of stress going on at the mo, Ella is so brave and never shows that she is afraid but I am sure things will work out fine with her.

Hope I have nothing better to do in the afternoons as I say once housework is all done then I am straight on the internet, normally facebook but loving our little journey and regularly check through during day/evening. Far too much time on my hands that is why I need this baby, lol!!! It is so much easier now hubby is up for it, for about 3 years he has known I wanted another one but never gave in until he saw how much it affected me until my BF got pregnant, she is 14 weeks now.

Claire, I am used to headaches as I normally get them everyday (Chronic Daily Headache) but like I said the other day I have not had any headaches for over a week until today so its been a respite and I thought it was a sign, but this one came back with a vengance! I dont suppose it helps always on this laptop!!!lol!!

Hope your symptoms are sounding very promising, did you test? and Claire so are yours, mine seem to of eased off apart from now having sore boobs and odd cramping but CP still high, so I dunno.

Speak to you tomorrow girls, it will be in the evening most probably as at GOSH but not leaving until 12:00 so I may check in with a POAS update, we all know its gonna be a BFN!! now back to I'm a Celebrity xxxx


----------



## _Hope_

No, I haven't tested yet, i'm going to be a very good girl and wait until Friday at the earliest............well try to anyway :rofl:

I'm watching I'm A Celebrity too, thought Kim was amazing then. There is NO WAY I could have done that!!!!

Your little girl sounds like a very brave little bunny and i'm sure she will be fine too. Be sure to check in and let us know how everything went. Maybe we will hear from you before you leave tomorrow (hope it's :bfp: news), but if you don't get chance to get on here, hope you have a safe journey and everything goes ok. Good luck with your test too!

Goodnight and try to sleep well :hugs:


----------



## ellaandcallum

nite nite girls xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Morning girlies hope you are all good and Claire feeling better 

Again BFN at 10dpo, however the last 2 nights have been waking at 05:00 busting for a pee and feeling sick through imense hunger, never get that at that time!! So was down stairs stuffing my face!! Been have hot flushes too. This morning lots of Cm but quite slippery abit like EWCM, CP see nice and high and it all feels very soft in there, lol!! Boobs still hurt and a dull headache, who knows,.

Speak to you when I get back from London, have a good day girls. xxx


----------



## cdj1

Good Afternoon girls!

Clare - I hope all went very well today. Do you get the results straight off or is there a waiting period? 

Have you poas yet Hope? I confess I did yesterday...I couldnt resist, but BFN....and today apart from having a rotten cold, I have the following symptoms, feeling so hungry I feel sick in the morning (like u Clare), boobs quite tender today, CP high and fairly soft though I cant always tell! Very tired though could be my cold, and a feeling in my womb region of something...but I am guessing that it is AF coming! Oh and I have a lot of creamy CM more than usual. I dont know why I am listing these like they are good...I dont think I will get a BFP this month...I just know it!!! Sorry to sound so neg. but I just imagine I would "know" if I was preg. and I am usually right every month lol!!!!

Speak to you all soon
xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hi Girlies

Clare, I really hope everything went OK in London, i've been thinking of you.

Claire, no I haven't poas because I am determined not to until at least Friday! My 'symptoms' are still there, it's quite funny as we all seem to be feeling the same. Hope that's a good sign for us, fx eh? I'm so sorry you both got BFN today, it's such a downer isn't it? That's why i'm trying to keep off the sticks. Please try and think positive, we are all not out until AF arrives, so let's muster up all the PMA we can find and keep her away. Also, most ladies I know who have been pregnant have said they all felt like AF was coming, so please don't give up hope :hugs: :hugs:

I'm just about finished here at work, so I will chat to you both later on this evening xx


----------



## cdj1

Girls...I was just wondering...are we all going to test around the same time this weekend and was wondering if we should all use the FRER tests as they seem to be the best ones, then we can all post our sticks on here!
I am thinking about testing on Saturday morning (when AF is due I think!) at around 8am!
What about you girls? :D

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls

Today has been a stressful one ladies, lots of running around and sitting in bloody traffic, I am knackered. The lady who did Ella's ultrasound said everything seems to be fine but obviously the consultant has to look at the results. The dexa scan, she did not say anything but asked me if there was a chance I could be pregnant because of the X-ray machine, so of course I had to step out even though I just have this feeling I am out too, cant help but feeling negative today :-( Then my BF rang me up to tell me someone from the school had her scan today and is having a boy and then started talking about herself, no change there then!!lol!!

I have a clear blue digital so I was going to save that until Saturday as I dont have too many pennies until DH gets paid next week. But I will try and upload the ebay strip ones if anything appears on them. My CP is still high (I think) and soft but hardly any CM now. I feel very tired and abit run down. I wont be that early, lol, my kids sleep in until 10:30 on the weekend, I am very lucky!!! I was tempted to do it Friday I nearly gave in and used it today but got a grip of myself!!lol!!

Between us the signs do seem promising but on the other hand similar to AF. I really felt like asking that ultrasound lady to scan me just to show Ella how its done, lol!!!

11dpo tomorrow so I will be POAS again, what does keep me positive is my BF tested 5 days before AF on ebay tests and got a BFN then got her BFP the day her AF was due. I have also been reading alot of women dont normally get their BFP until 12dpo so I am trying to hold onto some hope. Speak to you later if I can xxxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hiya Clare, glad your stressful day is nearly over and i'm so pleased to hear that all went well. When do you get Ella's results from today's tests? Bet it didn't help when your BF called either, some people can be so insensitive at times can't they, it just seems to have more effect on us when it's someone close who you would expect to be a little bit more considerate :hugs:

Glad you are trying to keep positive, not long now until your possible :bfp: will show. They can be shy ya know, and will only show when they want! Fx that's the case here hun xx

Claire, How you feeling? Hope your cold is easing off a bit now. Yeah, I think it's a great idea to test and put the pics on here! I will be using a FRER too, and Saturday morning sounds good to me xx 

Ladies what do you think to this for an idea - shall we send each other a pic so we can put a face to the name!? Think you can do it through PM on here, or we could just e-mail them. Just thought it would be nice to see what you both look like. Of course if you don't want to that's fine. I won't be offended :hugs:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi Hope

I haven't had the results today but the ultrasound woman didnt seem concerned  They found her spleen and that was the main thing as some celiacs do not have spleens, strange hey?

We can email each it other, can I put my email address on here? I will anyway its
[email protected]

So go ahead and send me an email so I have your contact details. I wont email my clear blue as it is pretty straight forward but would love to see yours and Claire's pics, I could email my ebay strip pics starting from tomorrow? Just so you can see those horrid evap lines, lol! I am not sure how good I can get the pic but I will do my best, I am having a day in tomorrow so will have plenty of time to fiddle with them.

This evening I really felt like AF was coming and have had a low left hand side pain not sure if it is relevant but cramps are good, lol! I also have lower back pain again and checked the good old CP and still high and soft. Everytime I go to the loo I am always having a prod!lol!! One of these days the kids will walk in, lol! We dont have a lock on the door as Callum has locked himself in twice before so not good. Again, increased hunger, about 15 mins after tea I was starving!! I dont normally get this hungary! But last night was dreadful I just had to get up and eat, and yesterday on the way back from the school I had to pick some choc up as I knew if I didnt eat soon I would be sick!!

So still trying to stay positive. I am hoping I perhaps ovulated a little later say Sunday or Monday instead of Saturday which is what I have been basing my dates on, I had lots of EWCM on that Sat night but do you not ovulate a day or two later, is it imminent and also I did have it for quite a few nights I think the last night being the Monday. But last BD the Sunday morning, before it was Tuesday 3, Thurs 4, and Friday 6th so I think I have done it at the right time. Roll on Saturday xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

BFN again I think. There was a shadow of aline but unsure if it had colour, I kept tilting it in different lights but I am pretty sure its a def BFN. Feel crap today, massive migraine and Ella is off school with a very bad cold and chest, she is going to the doctors soon as she has had this cough for over a week now, there seems to be alot of it about at the moment. How are you girls today? Apart from the headache I felt tearful earlier like I couldn't cope and everything was just getting to me, silly little things which made me shed a tear or two, lol!!

Speak to you this evening anyway xxx


----------



## cdj1

Dear Clare and Hope

I hope you are both well! I am just getting over my cold thank goodness! Work today was a right mission and I was so pleased when 2pm came and it was time to head home!

Clare - naughty girl testing again!!! Ha ha!! :D Thats exactly what I would be doing but instead I have been good today and havent tested! Sorry to hear you are feeling so tearful, it sounds like Ella's results will be positive ones? I really hope you arent getting a visit from AF! And I am totally with you on the whole checking myself thing, looking at my CM etc etc!! Ewww!!! 

Hope - how are you today? Any more positive looking symptoms???

I have now bought an FRER from Boots today, I felt like I was on a secret misson..it was very exciting!!! They are so expensive arent they!! Luckily there was a 2 for 1 on FRERs so I have 2! Aaaah! I will be testing around 08:00h on Saturday morning...but not if I feel crampy as I do get very obvious cramps on the day AF is due so I will know she is coming.....but I hope she doesnt of course and of course I hope you girls also get BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be around 11 DPO on Saturday I think, so if no AF on Saturday then I should get a faint positive result!! Heres hoping!!!

This is my email address to send your photos to girls, it would be lovely to see your faces!!! [email protected]

Speak to you later :)
xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I am 11dpo now, I do hope I might see a faint line tomorrow but still not feeling positive. I have been to docs as headaches have been so severe and he gave me some diazepam, woo hoo, happy days, he is aware I am TTC so if I am pregnant I will stop them immediately but I could not shake of this horrible headache, my neck was killing me!!!!! So do you have a short luteal phase then Claire? if your AF is due Sat and you will be 11dpo, I will be 14dpo then. I sent you some pics to laugh at so just waiting on Hope now I cant resist testing I am an addict, I did 3, lol!!! was bored!!!lol!!! I kept thinking the HCG level might increase throughout the day!! I am a mad woman!!!!!lol!!! 

Get on facebook too girls!!! see ya late gotta have my dinner now, will be on here after Waterloo Road!!!lol!! xxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

When is AF due then hun? Oh no those headaches sound AWFUL!! Diazepam sounds fun!!! Can i have some please??? he he!!!! 

What is a luteal phase? Is that the time when your levels increase due to OV? In which case I dont know how long it is I only guess by BD-ing when I see the EWCM...anyway when I was at Boots I bought a FR ovulation test kit with 5 sticks so that even if AF comes, I can look forward to finding out when I OV and then get busy seducing the OH!!!! He he!!!

I cannot believe you have taken 3 TESTS!!! STOP IT!!! :D You will drive yourself mad!!!

I cannot wait for Saturday but so far no more symptoms except some mild cramps after I weed yesterday which always happens a few days before AF comes :(

Speak soon!! p.s. It was great to see your face! Cant wait to see Hope's!

xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hiya you two and thanks for your e-mail addresses, will send some pics when I have finished typing this post. Never had anyone so excited to see my face before lol !!!

I've also felt very tearful today Clare :cry: I'm just so negative about everything, think i've got PMT and i've got AF pains and sure she is on her way. Like you, everything seems to be getting to me today. Hope your migrane has eased and Ella is feeling better too? Sorry it was BFN again, wow you really are a POAS addict aren't you!

Glad to hear you are getting over your cold now Claire. If it's any consolation, work has been a pain in the ass for me today too. Actually if i'm honest everything has been hard work for me today! I've really got the blog on! Feeling a bit better now i'm on here though. Well done with getting the FRER on BOGOF! :thumbup: It's a good saving, and you are right they are not cheap! Aren't you tempted to POAS now they are in the house though? I'm not, I just think all I will see this month is a BFN so i'm not gonna bother until Saturday (if AF not here by then of course).

In answer to your question the luteal phase is the time between ovulation and AF hun and it has to be at least 10 days long to support a pregnancy, or so i've read anyway.

Right ladies i'm off to send my pics now. Hope they don't scare you too much! xx


----------



## _Hope_

Sent you both a picture of me and hubby.

Looking forward to seeing yours xx


----------



## _Hope_

Just got ya pic Claire, you look so different to what I imagined. Funny how you get an image in your head of what someone looks like and they turn out to be nothing like! You look a lovely couple and I love your hair, I wish blonde hair suited me but found out from experience that it doesn't!

I'm absolutely fed up today. Like you i'm convinced AF is on it's way. I'm hoping and praying the :witch: stays away for all three of us.

TTC is such a stressful journey isn't it? When i'm feeling low like this I turn into a different person and my poor hubby takes the brunt of it. Luckily it's like water off a ducks back for him, he's so supportive and understanding. Good job or else I would be single by now!

It's nice that we all have each other to talk to :hugs:

Gosh I sound like such a moaner and unfortunately today I am! I think i'm gonna go now, have a bath and get in bed and hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.

Have a good evening and chat to you both tomorrow. Thanks for listening, take care and good night xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Sent pics to you now Zoe, so we all know what we look like, very strange, you both are alot different to what I imagined!! A good thing though!!! My AF is due Sat/Sun I normally have a 28 or 29 day cycle. 

The diazepam are fab and the other night I had a cocodomol with them, I felt like I pissed, it was great, but without the hangover. Its still slightly there, it was such a humdinger of a one that its gonna take probably until tomorrow to go, I hope, I gonna have another diazepam before I go to bed, God I sound like a right junkie!!!lol!!! Its just been a stressful 10 days and the TWW doesnt help!

I felt like doing another test this evening, lol, its because I have loads you should get some from ebay, well cheap and great if you just want to POAS!!! Next month I am gonna get ovulation predictor sticks and see how I get on. I am wondering if it is gonna take me longer now I am older, I will be 34 in Jan and really want another one before I turn 35, and plus Kev's getting that bit older too.

Will update with POAS tomorrow, pmsl!!! Might try and get a pic on just for the hell of it!!
Love to you both xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Initially I was joining all these different forums and posting but most of the women are American and seem too OTT and a couple of people have completely ignored me, I am like hello I am here......but now I have found you two I dont need anymore support, you girls have been great and very supportive and hope we can continue until we get our BFP's and throughout pregnancy too. xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Afternoon girls, presented again with BFN so pretty sure I am out this month, had some lotioney cm today, cp still seems high but if I do have my period I am not even gonna bother checking cp next month as what I have experienced would count for nothing.

Any symptoms for you girls? fingers crossed for all of us on Sat, lots of baby dust to us! xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi girls!
Sorry I havent posted today I have been at work....
This morning I had some quite obvious AF cramps, and to be honest I really think AF is coming I have absolutely no different symptoms to usual, so I am packing tampons with me to work and I will expect her to arrive dead on time on Saturday or I will eat my hat!!!

Clare, I am with you - next month I am most definitely using FR's ovulation kit which has 5 sticks in. I did mention to the OH that I wanted a baby by now and wondered why it is taking so long, his reply was basically what will be will be! Aaaaaah! I am glad he is not as obsessive as me though!!

Anyway I hope you are well, Zoe if you are around, hello, any news about your BFP/symptoms?

Hugs for you both :D
xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hi Clare, Thanks for the pics i've only just got to see them. You look totally different to what I imagined, especially your school pic lol. You have a lovely family and your children are soooooooooo cute, you must be very proud. It's nice that we know what we all look like now, kind of makes it more personal I think.

So, how's your head today? Your comment about feeling pissed on the tablets made me :rofl:

I've not had a bad day today, but not good either. I really do feel like AF is on her way now. I'm very irritable, feeling tired and got the usual pains I get before AF due. So i'm pretty sure i'm out aswell :cry:

All this ttc business is so stressful and every month that passes it seems to get harder and harder to cope with. I'm just trying to stay positive and hope that the Clomid helps me. I've read a few stories on here of ladies getting :bfp: on the second month of taking it so i'm hoping the same goes for me.

I know what you mean about the age thing, I was 35 in August and I really do feel too old already sometimes! Just keep trying to tell myself that I will get a BFP soon, that's all I can do :shrug: 

Hope all 3 of us are wrong with thinking AF is on it's way. Maybe our BFPs are around the corner and are trying to trick us, although I doubt that's the case for me :dohh: Sadly, I know my body all too well when it comes to this time of the month.

Claire is quiet today, hope we didn't scare her off with the pics :rofl: Just joking! xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Claire, my hubby says the same, it will happen when it happens, I am like you are not the one who immediately after ovulation is googling and symptom spotting and posting on forums, lol!! Talking to you and Zoe this month has helped me alot actually and I have not been as obsessive even though I have found myself googling CM tonight, as I have quite a bit of it today and I am constipated. I had very sharp strange pains right across my whole tummy last night that lasted for a few minutes dont know what the hell that was and at the minute I have mild cramping, I have calculated my dates wrong by one day so should be due on Sunday, maybe Monday if it is a 29 day cycle which I often get. So I am thinking maybe it is still early for me to get a BFP, maybe I am 11dpo today, just trying to cling onto some hope!!!lol!! My kids have been driving me mad today, thank God for the diazepam, lol!! I wish they were at school today but Ella's ears are now hurting her and I am not gonna send her with that and a chesty cough, and Callum is still full of cold. I could of done with a day to myself tomorrow. 

I am not sure if CM is meant to be dry before period, what do you think? I had wet, slippery cm yesterday or the day before and now lots of lotioney cm so I am confused as I read it can me a sign of pregnancy but feeling so doubtful. I hope we can all be CB next month if we dont get our BFP's this month, at least it would be a nice Xmas pressie if we get pregnant next month, I think I worked out testing would be a few days or so before Christmas. I am not bothered about drinking over Xmas anyway as I am not a drinker, I only tend to drink if I am out with my mates which isnt too often at the mo, so more of a binge drinker, the last time I went out was Halloween and ended up rolling it on the floor and ripped my good jeans and had cuts and bruises on my legs, and I am a mother of 2!!!lol!!! Disgraceful!!!

Will test again tomorrow, lol! and will keep you posted!!! nite nite xxxx


----------



## _Hope_

:wave: Hi Claire, you were here after all! That's because I ran off for a pee during the typing of my post and you sneeked on lol.

Men have such a laid back approach to all this don't they. Wish I was a little bit more like it though, every month i'm driving myself more and more crazy! xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I dont know if I am being thick Hope but the school pics are my kids, I love that piccie, its my fav of them!! I am not gonna get my old pics out now, I looked like a boy!!pmsl!!!xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I drive myself crazy too and I hate feeling like this, I just want it to happen!!!!!! NOW!!!! I am so jealous of all my mates and they all have there scan pics on facebook and that makes me more depressed!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

We are all online woo hoo!! I have I'm a celeb on in the background!!!lol!! Still Team Andre!!!lol!!xx


----------



## _Hope_

ellaandcallum said:


> I dont know if I am being thick Hope but the school pics are my kids, I love that piccie, its my fav of them!! I am not gonna get my old pics out now, I looked like a boy!!pmsl!!!xx

I knew that hun, I was just joking. At first I really did think it was you though, I must admit. Ella really looks like you! :hugs:

It is a lovely pic, can see why it's your favourite xx


----------



## _Hope_

ellaandcallum said:


> We are all online woo hoo!! I have I'm a celeb on in the background!!!lol!! Still Team Andre!!!lol!!xx

Me too! I love Pete, he seems like such a nice guy. I'm off to see him next March and can't wait to see him in the flesh :blush:

Who do you like on i'm a celeb then? I like Kim, she makes me giggle. Loved it when she had a go at Jordan last night! xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

She does look like me, poor girl, lol!! Sometimes she looks like her Dad, she has his chin, the infamous cleft!!!lol!!! Callum looks like Kev, spitting image, he is a right mummys boy!! loves his snuggles whereas Ella is a daddys girl!!! xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Lucky you I would love to see the Andre, he is well fit!!!! I would married or not!!lol!! xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Loving JLS too, lol!! and I want Olly to win X-Factor, love his wiggly hips!!I so would him!!lol!!xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I like Kim I am loving she just put her foot in it with one of the gay men!!lol!! I am loving her calling everyone lovey!! OK my lovies??lol!!! Would like her to win!!!xx


----------



## _Hope_

I've kinda fallen out with X-Factor this year. Those two idiots are getting on my nerves and I was so annoyed with Simon the other week when he had the perfect chance to get rid of em! I like Ollie, think he's probably gonna be the winner :thumbup:

Nice to have a conversation that doesn't involve talking about cm, bfp, af blah blah blah isn't it! Just joking! :rofl:

xx


----------



## _Hope_

ellaandcallum said:


> I like Kim I am loving she just put her foot in it with one of the gay men!!lol!! I am loving her calling everyone lovey!! OK my lovies??lol!!! Would like her to win!!!xx

Me too! She's ace lovey!

I love Ant and Dec on this, their comments are so funny :haha: xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I am in love with Ant & Dec, shame there taken!!!lol!!! They make me laugh, there humour is great!! I actually warmed to J&E last week in X-Factor before I had hated them and thought Simon was a twat for doing the deadlock thing I think it was tactical, he wants to knock the other strong singers out so his men win, which they will!! He only has 2 now and they will both be in the final!!! I am still googling CM, lol!!!xx


----------



## _Hope_

Lol, I was doing that a few days ago too, what we like! :haha:

Found anything interesting? x


----------



## cdj1

Hello you two!!! Hello Zoe...you werent around when I posted!! 

Oh its not sounding very good for any of us is it?? I was so annoyed this morning when I got my cramps...I have like 1% of hope left of being preg. lol!

I am watching I'm A Celebrity! I love watching Kim and Katie Price is turning out to be quite funny! Even my OH is watching it but I think that it is more due to the fact that Katie gets her boobs out at every opportunity!!

xxx


----------



## _Hope_

:wave: Was just wondering where you got to! No, it's not looking good is it :cry: Oh well there is always next month if not and we have each other xx


----------



## _Hope_

Right ladies i'm going to say goodnight, chat again tomorrow.

Thanks for being there both of you :hugs:


----------



## ellaandcallum

My hubby hates Katie and thinks her boobs are horrible, but I wouldnt complain if I had a pair like that!!!lol!! 

Didn't really find anything exciting on the cm front really just that it varies from woman to woman and some sites you should be dry after ovulation right upto the day of your period, so who knows!!!! I doubt it though

I am now googling Uggs but there a so many fake sites out there and they are far to cheap, my mate is going to Costcos on the weekend and I think they are selling them for £100, its still alot of money but near enough half the price in the ugg store, I want some for Xmas!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

nite nite, I am going on facebook now, lol!! Have a nose at everyones status's!!lol!!xxxx


----------



## cdj1

I am definitely going to start using OV sticks next month if no good this month and in fact I am almost hoping that AF doesnt come so I can use them!!!!!! 

Its so good to know I have 2 ladies to rely on! Thank you girls!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Nite girls!!

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

nite and you can rely on us xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Morning and yes BFN, I would of thought if I was gonna be pregnant it would of showed by now, still 2/3 days away from AF, 99.9% I have failed this month!!! Has anyone of you given in and done your test today? No cm today, but cp high which I now realise does not give you any clear indication. Boobs are not sore either which is still odd for me as I always have sore boobs. Bloody headache yet again! Its not surprising though the amount of stress I have been under lately and also it could be a sign the witch is on her way, but no cramps so far today!! God I am so fed up! just wanted it done and dusted. The good side of this is Callum had a due date of 1 Aug and came 16 July so I suppose its a good thing I haven't got 2 birthdays in one month!xx


----------



## _Hope_

Hello 

I'm at work at the moment but nipped on to see if you had tested again Clare, sorry you got BFN again and that your headache is back :hugs:

No, I haven't given in and tested as i'm pretty sure i'm out this month and couldn't cope seeing a BFN. Will see how I feel in the morning.

I think i'm gonna use opk's next month too Claire, dunno if clomid has cocked up my cycle and made me ov early or late, so at least if I use them I should get to know one way or another.

xxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Zoe! Hi Clare! 

Oh no its not looking good for any of us....I had some mild cramps and twinges today, so I am almost 100% sure AF is coming on Saturday (tomorrow)....Zoe I am with you, I wont test until tomorrow but probably AF will appear anyway so I will see what happens...

If not girls we can start "trying properly" and using OPK's!!!!! :D

Have a good weekend speak to you soon
xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

We defo try properly next month even though you would think we had been BD on days with EWCM, fingers crossed for our Xmas pregnancy!

I am sorry Claire you are having AF symptoms, I bet you my raging headache is because AF is gonna come, I normally get a real bad one before witch shows. I have been feeling really angry today, taken even the smallest things out on the kids today, bless 'em, I just apologised to Ella for shouting at them both but we have all been stuck indoors for the last few days, they have been making a mess in every bloody room, they are like tornados!!! They kept fighting and I just snapped at them, it must be PMT! I dont feel pregnant one bit so looks like we are all going to be in the same boat, let me know how you both get onto tomorrow. Lots of baby dust and back to Children in Need. xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I think AF is well on its way, AF cramps are here but not sure if it has showed yet, at least its a shorter cycle for me if it is and I can get back onto BD sooner :-( xx


----------



## _Hope_

cdj1 said:


> Hi Zoe! Hi Clare!
> 
> Oh no its not looking good for any of us....I had some mild cramps and twinges today, so I am almost 100% sure AF is coming on Saturday (tomorrow)....Zoe I am with you, I wont test until tomorrow but probably AF will appear anyway so I will see what happens...
> 
> If not girls we can start "trying properly" and using OPK's!!!!! :D
> 
> Have a good weekend speak to you soon
> xxx

Hello Claire just wanted to say good luck with the test tomorrow :hugs: Keeping my fingers crossed for you darlin xx


----------



## _Hope_

ellaandcallum said:


> We defo try properly next month even though you would think we had been BD on days with EWCM, fingers crossed for our Xmas pregnancy!
> 
> I am sorry Claire you are having AF symptoms, I bet you my raging headache is because AF is gonna come, I normally get a real bad one before witch shows. I have been feeling really angry today, taken even the smallest things out on the kids today, bless 'em, I just apologised to Ella for shouting at them both but we have all been stuck indoors for the last few days, they have been making a mess in every bloody room, they are like tornados!!! They kept fighting and I just snapped at them, it must be PMT! I dont feel pregnant one bit so looks like we are all going to be in the same boat, let me know how you both get onto tomorrow. Lots of baby dust and back to Children in Need. xx

I've also been in a VERY bad mood last couple of days, it's this ttc business, it makes a monster out of me!

Hope you are enjoying Children in Need. Chat tomorrow and good luck if you decide to test again xx


----------



## cdj1

Hi you two!

I have just been out for a nice meal, but can still feel some mild cramps even after 1 or 2 glasses of wine.....hmmmm.....

Good luck for tomorrow! I wont be testing if I get cramps though, it wont be worth it!

Speak to you in the morning I hope and Baby Dust!!! :)

xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Well I just poas (FRER) and as I suspected its a BFN :(

Never mind...I have decided to start using OPK's this month! Come on witch!! Ha ha!!

Hope you get some better news than me ladies :)

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Sorry to about your BFN, I have a BFN too. I did expect to wake up with AF but nothing, really had the bad cramps and just the feeling that it was there last night, but nothing. It will probably show today or tomorrow. Oh well lets think positive and hope we get our BFP's before Xmas, Zoe has not checked in yet, do you think she has got her BFP? Fingers crossed. But its not over until the witch shows. xxxxxx

I want my AF to show quickly too so I can get on with it again this coming month, ebay sell very cheap OPK's about 20 for £3, worth a look as you really need to POAS twice a day and not first thing in the morning with those. I think I am gonna test about 12pm and 8pm so I dont miss my window. xxxx


----------



## cdj1

*HUGS* Clare :(

Like you say though its not over till the witch comes...but I am feeling very crampy so expecting her any day now :(

Have a good weekend girls xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Still no sign of the witch, I had a really weird stabbing pain that lasted for about a minute or two right down middle of my lower belly. I keep hoping that maybe its implanted late or I have got my dates wrong lol CD28 so it should come tomorrow. I have spent the afternoon with my 3 month old nephew and my mum and sister just kept on saying I should have another one to give Liam a playmate, if only they knew, I havent told them otherwise they will keep going on at me. Oh well I just want the witch to show her face now so I can get cracking again!!:-(


----------



## cdj1

Still no sign of mine either, but I keep feeling some dull aches down there. This sucks :(

I wish it would hurry up so I can start poas! Here's to using OPK's!!!! :D

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I just read a great journal on here, the lady only got her BFP a week after witch should of arrived, maybe some hope left? xxxxx She kept getting BFN's all the time! xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hello you two, i'm so sorry about the BFN's. But you are both so right, you are not out yet so keep ya fx :hugs:

Claire, it's nice to hear that you went out and relaxed last night hun. Is it tomorrow that you are going away? xx

Clare, yes I've also heard about many women not getting a positive until way after AF was due, so fx hun xx

Yes you are right I did get my BFP, well I did 4 FRER actually just to be sure. Tested last night first time about 11pm. It's taken me until now to find the courage to post though, I kind of feel awful for you girls :hugs: The only thing I can say to you both is that just because you are having AF signs, it doesn't mean she's coming. I really do feel like AF is coming too. Having cramps all the time (well actually they feel more like aches) but aparently it's natural and just a sign that your womb is getting the bean in place. Therefore please don't give up hope, as long as AF stays away there is always hope :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Zoe congratulations hun I am so pleased for you, 4 tests!!!! You go girl, I had a sneaky feeling you were preggers, yeah I am feeling pretty shite today to be honest but very very pleased for you. I just hope next month will be my month but I am not giving up hope yet. I do remember when I was pregnant before I had AF signs but we will see, not holding out much hope. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months and good luck with it all. Take care of yourself hunnie and dont feel bad about posting your fantastic news on here!! Once again congratulations. xxxxxxx


----------



## _Hope_

Aw Clare thanks you so much, your post has made me cry! I really did feel bad about posting it, knew you would be happy for me but also know how hard it is to hear sometimes too.

Your time will come again sweetheart, i'm sure of it. I've been trying ages with many many ups and downs and I have got here eventually and you will too. I hope this is not goodbye? I would like to pop in on you and Claire to see how you are getting on if that's ok? It's really been wonderful having you two and I really appreciate you being there for me.

I hope you are feeling better soon hun, and I really am keeping my fingers crossed for both of you xxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Of course you can pop in anytime and join us, when was your last AF by the way and if you dont mind me asking when did you BD? Loving your new ticker!!lol!! Its been a great 2 weeks, you both have been so supportive, and just want witch to come so I can get on with it and hopefully have an early Xmas pressie. I have already seen dummies and bottles on ebay I want they are so cute, but am not gonna tempt fate and start a bottom drawer!! I think I just had it in my head that it took me 3 months with Callum but I am older now Kev is 44 so that does make a difference, I am blessed already to have 2 lovely children. I want you to pop by anyway so I can ask you loads of questions, lol!! xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Zoe!!!!!

Great news!!! :) :) This is brilliant :-D, oh my god I bet you cant believe it!!! You deserve it and don't worry..Clare and I will be joining you in another forum very soon I bet!!!!

Take care of yourself and it will be nice for you to pop in and say hi of course!!

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Thanks :hugs:

My last AF was on 27th October. Dunno when I ovulated, usually I ov around day 14, but this time with the Clomid i'm pretty sure I ov early. As for :sex: well, every other day on average, sometimes everyday! We were obviously desperate lol. Actually DH has already asked me today if thats the end of his :sex: days for a while. My reply was that it's the end of em full stop lol!


----------



## _Hope_

cdj1 said:


> Hi Zoe!!!!!
> 
> Great news!!! :) :) This is brilliant :-D, oh my god I bet you cant believe it!!! You deserve it and don't worry..Clare and I will be joining you in another forum very soon I bet!!!!
> 
> Take care of yourself and it will be nice for you to pop in and say hi of course!!
> 
> Lots of love
> xxx

Aw thank you hun, I don't know how to feel really! I'm shocked because I just really didn't expect it, something came over me last night to poas, I did and it came up straight away.

I KNOW you two will be joining me very soon, I just know it.

PMA & baby :dust: 

good luck & best wishes

lots of love to both of you :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx

If it is this weekend you are going away Claire, have a good time sweetie xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

My last AF 25 Oct and we only BD on 3, 5,7 &8th so I reckon I may of ovulated a day or two later and missed my chance but no sign of AF yet if it hasn't come by Wednesday I will go to Superdrug and buy one of their tests as they are super sensitive and have good reviews, I might not bother with the ebay hcg strips as they do get alot of evap lines and the dye runs etc so I am gonna look into OPK's if I need them, which more than likely I will although there is still some slight hope. I think I need to bd a bit more but the thing is we both get knackered and having 2 kids anyway its hard to get sneaky ones in, Ella is a night owl and can still be awake at 11pm so I like to make sure they are both asleep!lol! When I look back at this thread what stands out the most is you had loads of cm, which seems to be the big sign for you. 

Claire, have you come on yet? Were you due on today?

If you dont get back to me I will assume you are on your hols and try and have a nice time. Have a nice weekend girlies. xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

BD does wear you out and it does not become fun in the end just a purpose, if you know what I mean but once I get preggers I am sure that will be me done for a while, I am not one for wanting to do it all the time anyway and especially in this weather dont like to get my bits out, lol!! Too cold!!!lol!!! xxx


----------



## cdj1

Well still no sign of AF but some more low cramps today. She is due tomorrow though so we will see...

Generally I am feeling pretty low after finding out a close family friend got killed I am not in the best of spirits but flying to London today with my mum to do some retail therapy!! I am sure it will work! Though I best not try any clothes on in case I am having a FAT day lol!

Any luck today Clare????? 

Have a relaxing sunday girls and if Zoe sees this I hope you are well hun and still reeling from the shock I bet!!! I am pleased for you! It will be our time soon I am sure!!

xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Claire, I ran out of tests, lol, thats what I get for testing 3 times again for how ever many days!!!lol!! Still no cramps for me, I should be due on today if its gonna be a 28 day cycle, sometimes I have a 29 day so that should be tomorrow. I think as I had spotting on 24 Oct but not counting that as my first day or do you think I should. Boobs are very sore and I had heartburn last night. I will get some in Superdrug on Wednesday if she hasnt shown her face, you never know though Claire we still could be in with a chance. I had real bad cramps Friday night and was positive AF would show but nothing, CP was real low last night so i thought well thats me defo out but then this morning I cant even reach it so I just think it fluctuates throughout the day. Some CM around the cervix, sounds gross doesnt it, a bit wet too when I wipe but I suppose the increase could be due to AF round the corner:-(

Again I am sorry to hear about your friend but going to London will take your mind off things, try not to look at baby clothes!!lol!!

Zoe I hope you are feeling OK and not sick yet!!! I bet you still cant take it in. I was thinking about you this morning I bet it doesnt feel real!!

Anyway take care you two and Claire update me if AF shows up.
Lots of love xxxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hello

Thank you both of you for asking after me, it's really nice of you. I'm doing ok, i'm just a bit manic about these cramps i'm having, really wanna hang onto to this little bean and every twinge I get is scaring me. Clare, did you still feel cramps when you were pregnant before? Also can I just say that if you have been testing with ic's only, don't belive them!!! All the ic's I have used are still showing negative and my symptoms are exactly what you are describing. I've done 7 FRER and 1 digital now and they are all most defo positive. My advice would be to get a FRER......you never know xx

Claire, i'm really sorry to hear about your friend. As you know I lost mine recently and it's devastating, my thoughts are with you :hugs: xx

Good luck with the testing both of you, really hope you are joining me very soon :hugs:


----------



## ellaandcallum

The cramps are fine, I had so many for a good few weeks, its natural dont worry, I would be doubled up at times, if it is accompanied by bleeding then obviously seek help but I would not worry at the moment, its OK! Really the internet cheapies are showing negative for you? What make and sensitivity are they? Maybe there is hope for me then  Reply quick I wanna know, lol!! xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I did have the clear blue but I was very naughty and wasted them the early part of this week and that would of been far to early to of picked up on them anyway. I do have pulling pains down there at the moment, feels tight across my belly at the bottom, but I notice most of any twinges are the left side where I ovulated from. Not sure if it is relevant. xx


----------



## _Hope_

That's exactly how I feel, please test again tomorrow!!!

Can you remember if you felt like this when you was pregnant before? x


----------



## ellaandcallum

I did more so with my first I suppose its because its not used to stretching! Please dont worry. The last time I fell pregnant was near enough 7 years to the day with my second, I dont remember too much how I felt with him.

Is it one step internet tests? 25 or 10miu do you know? I will try and test tomorrow not sure if I am gonna be able to get to town otherwise it will be defo Wednesday.

Please let me know re. tests, thanks hun. xx oh and how many dpo are you?


----------



## ellaandcallum

oh and hows the cm? and do you know your cp? mine is high, cant reach it too well.xx

The internet tests are normally blue and white or green and white, the green ones were the last ones I used they were shite, dye running everywhere!xx


----------



## _Hope_

The internet ic's were 10miu. I've actually just done one and it's come up with a hardly visible line, it's so faint though. 

I don't know how many dpo I am but AF was due tomorrow or tuesday.

My cm is oozing and very wet and as for cp I dunno, haven't checked! Nothing up there feels right since my op anyway so I don't bother checking that!

Good luck with the test hun, it really does sound promising xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I hope so and I was using 10miu, but did it yesterday and was BFN, as I say I am due either today or tomorrow, but no show, CD29 for me. I dont even remember cm when I was pregnant before either but this morning felt quite wet. I have noticed the green and white sticks I have been using have come from china and are not even approved tests. The seller was trying to say they were in her listing but there is nothing on the pack to say they are. See you still tested before AF was due and got a BFP I tested yesterday and nothing and that was one or two days before so I dont know hun. I will try and test tomorrow if not Tuesday, either way I will let you know. I look at your ticker and you are 3weeks and 6 days, I should be 4 weeks so really a BFP should show, I am 14dpo. But then if the tests are dodgy then who knows. Have a nice night hun xx p.s. one last question, on the 24 Oct I had pinkish cm, then 25 Oct full flow, what do you think would be the correct day for last AF?


----------



## ellaandcallum

No af still today even though I was woken up with bad cramps, they have gone off now alot now I just wish it would make its mind up. As I say if no AF by Wed then off to test, but not hopeful :-( xxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Girls! I just came back tonite and have been reading your posts to catch up!!

Clare - STILL NO AF FOR ME EITHER!!! This is most unusual for me, and now she is officially late..so I am considering weeing on the FRER I have in the bathroom!!!!!! 

Zoe - How are the cramps and things? Have you told anyone yet in your family or are you going to wait a while? 

I cant believe no AF and I am not really cramping anymore, I can just "feel" something down there, and also I have quite a lot more CM than usual, and *sorry look away if you are squeamish* it smells like it does when I have EWCM! Zoe, do you think thats a good sign? lol

Well, I am going to wee on the FRER now as I know I wont be able to stand the wait anymore and if it is BFN then I know that AF is coming as the FRER's are very sensitive!

Speak to you later ladies!

xxx


----------



## cdj1

Its a BFN. Ah well, I will expect herself tomorrow then :(


----------



## _Hope_

cdj1 said:


> Its a BFN. Ah well, I will expect herself tomorrow then :(

Aw hun i'm so sorry, was gonna reply and say all your signs sound good too. BUT having said that, you are not out yet :hugs: :hugs:

Good luck to both of you xx

I'm still having the cramps but not as often today, my mind is a little more settled about them today than it was yesterday. I've told a couple of friends and a couple of close family only. Asked them to keep it quiet though xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Ahh Claire, you are not out yet, how many dpo are you now? I am now on CD30 or CD31, I must of ovulated a day or two later than I thought, even if it was the Monday or maybe the Tuesday, my last BD was the Sunday and sperm can survive so not sure, increased CM is good but I dont wanna disappoint you but I normally get EWCM before my AF anyway, but I had it probably Thursday, cant remember, its on here somewhere, just cant be arsed to look!!lol!! However I dont have hardly any CM even though to be honest some women dont experience CM all the time and not until 5 weeks either. Nothing on knickers. lol! I dont think I will be preggers but both of us are still in with a chance. My longest cycle has been CD32 but I have only had that once or twice and am normally 28 or 29, I am peed off if I am not preggers as I hate my body playing tricks on me. My boobs are very sore and I think they are swollen, I have small boobs anyway a B cup and they are veiny but then sometimes I get veiny boobs anyway. Mild aches at the moment, they are slighty different to normal AF cramps which I def had Friday. I am gonna test tomorrow and I will let you girls know. Whilst I was cleaning the kitchen I just felt a tad pregnant but really not getting my hopes up. Its the lack of CM that makes me think not, even though I am contradicting myself!!lol!! But like I said before I dont remember it in my last 2 pregnancies. CP still high but wanna stop poking incase I do have a bean in their, lol! Not that I think it would hurt as some people still BD when preggers and obviously it would get a whack anyway, lol!!!!

So Zoe its finally sinking in, I bet your friends and family are chuffed for you, its been an emotional journey for you what with the MC etc but its great the cramps are subsiding but please dont be alarmed if you have them on and off for a few weeks, its completely normal.

On a lighter note Katie Price dumping Alex on TV, I think she still loves Pete and I am sure she did that to the last bloke she was with when she was on this and dumped him for Pete. So I wonder what will happen with the Pricey now, still Team Pete mind. xxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Morning girlies, how are you feeling today Zoe? Claire any sign of the old witch? Mine still has not showed CD 31 or 32 today, felt very crampy this morning, couldn't resist a poke still high, hardly any CM even though some slight creamy CM. Boobs are killing me. Wont be able to test today as I cant get to town so tomorrow morning I will if AF doesnt show. I've been rummaging around my drawers to see if I could find a POAS, but not one in sight!!!AARRGH!

More bloody waiting, its not a two week wait it feels like nearly a three week wait!!lol!! xxx


----------



## cdj1

Morning girls

Hi Clare, no AF for me today and it is day 32 of a usual 29/30 day cycle so I think all this bother about being pregnant or not has made AF very late :(

I am also a bit annoyed as I have some more low cramps today like the ones I usualy get before AF comes...so I will expect her today unfortunately :(

I am hoping she comes soon so we can start obssessing over OPK's!!!!! :D

Zoe, I hope you are well! How are you feeling today?

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi Claire
I have read that stress does not cause a period to be late, apparently it is never late, it is delayed ovulation so you never know. Also I read you always have the same luteal phase which would be correct by saying a period is never late, LP is from ovulation to day of period.

I have had on and off cramps today, nothing major and lower backache for the past 10 days. Very sore boobs and a slight headache. I just feel really achey all around the lower part of my belly. I am hoping I implanted late and that is why I have had BFN on Saturday as I felt a weird pain I had never experienced before that day, which caught my breath for a minute or so. I am holding on to a tiny shred of hope, lol! Well tomorrow is test day so if it is a def BFN then I should be out 100%. I too just wanted to get on with it and start OPK and wanted to try and have a result by Xmas day, the longer this goes on it might not happen. My period would nearly of been done and dusted by now, its so frustrating!!

Fingers, legs, eyelashes, toes lol,etc crossed for us, you just never know, try testing again today.

Speak later xxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Clare

You sure know how to make a girl feel better! And still no AF for me!!!! How strange!!

My boobs are now more sore than they have been and more full, no more cramps this evening though and i have a headache which I never get...it almost feels like AF isnt coming!!! Weird! The other day I saw 2 spots of blood on my tissue paper, but they were bright red so assumed they came from outside my lady bits rather than inside..I was thinking maybe I did ovulate late, but still I dont dare to hope that I am pregnant! Though you certainly are very good at convincing me that there is still the tiniest glimmer of hope!!! 

I have no more tests in the house thank goodness lol, but I am kind of hoping AF will come if she is coming, so we can start these OPK's!!!!!!!!! 

Everything is crossed for you too :)))))))

xxxx


----------



## cdj1

PS Looking through the last few months I found that I had a 33 day cycle once, so tomorrow is day 33.......so we'll see....


----------



## ellaandcallum

A few tiny spots, sounds promising, implantation maybe? then after that it can take a few days for HCG levels to build up, I normally get a humdinger of a headache before AF, and just a tiny one today which is nothing out of the ordinary for me anyway, nothing major, but its all very confusing and annoying lol!! I am sure my boobs are more full but then you are never sure if you are imagining it, lol, but I keep looking at them and thinking they do look a bit bigger, defo still veiny too. Still this dull ache and the feeling of warmth, and jeans feel tighter, but then that could be the tin of roses we consumed over the weekend, pmsl!! No spots either, normally I get one or two on my face before AF too, I really hope we are preggers this would be fab if all three of us could get a BFP in the same month.

I cant help noticing your wedding ticker, due to get married the same time as baby could be due or you are going to be heavily pregnant, lol!

Lets see what tomorrow brings hun, and go and order yourself some cheapie tests or another FRER if AF does not come tomorrow. The tests are will have will be 10miu so if it is negative then there is no way I would be pregnant.

My supposedly BF sent me an email today and said you better not be getting the same silvercross pram as me as we would look like twats going out together. I rang her up and asked her what the frig she was going on about, it turned out she got her wires crossed as we were emailed in a mass email on facebook about items my other mate had for sale. I said to her I wouldnt buy a pram not being pregnant and it wouldnt be the same as yours. Oh and my lovely BF also said to me yesterday when I was adamant AF was coming, "maybe you are having fetility problems" I said hang on a minute this is my third attempt!! You know it pisses me off that we went through the whole journey of trying to get pregnant together, obviously she is now 15 weeks but seems to forget I have feelings and how emotional this all is.

Anyway Eastenders and Holby time so maybe I will check back later. Good luck hunnie xx


----------



## cdj1

Clare you are so optimistic it makes me chuckle! Still no sign of AF my end so to speak ha ha!! No cramps just my boobs feel a little heavier than normal...weird feeling. But I dont feel pregnant lol.

Nice of your BF to say that to you :( she is obviously so wrapped up in her joy she forgets how hard it is for others! 

Funny enough my BF had her 2nd child today and I felt a little jealous when she text me. I really hope AF either shows or doesnt, if not by the weekend I have to have a BFP or as you say I cant be late, something else must be wrong!! 

Enjoy your programmes! I will catch up later xxx


----------



## cdj1

P.S. Check this out!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...anyone-trying-decide-home-pregnancy-test.html


----------



## ellaandcallum

Just an update, been to loo and there she was only a little so I guess its the start, So CD1 now for me, I am disappointed but hey ho OPK's here I come, at least I know now. I will check the link abit later. Lets hope you get your BFP now, as I say everything crossed.xxxx If It comes then we can annoy each other for the next month,lol. I can have my girlie night out now, lol! xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I just checked it out the ones I used were more like the little stick ones from the internet, I have another batch coming tomorrow, lol, will have to save them now :-( If I had read that before the loo I would of been very hopeful but nevermind what will be will be. Keep me posted xxx


----------



## cdj1

Oh well at least she has arrived so you are day 1! At last!! Mine is still not here, just checked and nothing at all. I am actually jealous of you!!!! True!!!!!


----------



## ellaandcallum

I am jealous of you lol, still hope. So if I had BD on the Monday and Tuesday I may have got my BFP, so when the EWCM comes hard and heavy I am gonna carry on for another 3 or 4 days and use the OPK's, I would love a clear blue fertility monitor but they are so expensive. Lets see what tomorrow brings for you, I would def retest as you would of left it a couple of days in order for HCG levels to double. I do get annoyed with my body as some months its a 28 day cycle which I have recently been having and now a 30 day cycle, I know 2 days is not major but I would love to be as regular as clockwork! Oh well. Speak tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Dont worry I think AF is coming, I just checked my CP and when I wiped there was some brown...so I hope that we are both day 1!! How cool would that be!! Maybe our bodies were trying to synch!!!

Have a good night xxx


----------



## cdj1

Dont worry I think AF is coming, I just checked my CP and when I wiped there was some brown...so I hope that we are both day 1!! How cool would that be!! Maybe our bodies were trying to synch!!!

Have a good night xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Oh, how strange that we both have come on on the same day and near enough time, well see how it goes it may not be her just yet. But cool to have you as my buddy again. xx


----------



## _Hope_

Hello ladies

Just been reading and catching up on you two. Sorry that it's looking like you both got AF :hugs: 

Are you both gonna use opk's this cycle then? Maybe you should, you have each other to go through it with. I'm just sorry you have both moved onto another month and wish you all the luck in the world. Your next cycle will be the one for both of you, then you can come and join me!

I'm good today, thanks to you both for asking. I've seen my doctor who has told me she would rather I have all my antenatal care at the hospital under a consultant rather than a community midwife, and to have an early scan. This isn't because she thinks anything is wrong, it's just a precaution (a) because of the risk of multiple preg with taking clomid and it working on the first cycle and (b) due to the op I had on my cervix. She just wants me to be monitored more closely and i'm more than happy with that.

Sending you both my thoughts and loads baby :dust: for this cycle. Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Thanks Zoe!

Glad you will be getting close attention in your pregnancy! I bet that makes you feel happier! Do you suspect a multiple pregnancy?? How exciting! I would love twins!!

I think AF is coming today, we'll see in the morning! But if so then it will be day 1 and we can start afresh and with a vengeance with the OPK's!!!!! :)

Take care and keep in touch 

xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hi Claire

Yeah it's defo put me at ease and the cramps have been less today so i'm feeling bit more relaxed. I really don't know how to feel about the possibility of :baby::baby: it all sounds nice but multiple pregnancy does come with higher risks so for that reason I would be happy for there to be just the one.

Hope you get some answers tomorrow one way or the other. If AF hasn't properly come yet you could still be in with a chance, you never know, fx.

I'm off to bed now so take care and I will check in on you both tomorrow.

:hugs:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi Zoe, you seem well, its nice to have an early scan to check everything and to see if there is one bean or two, apprently aswell with multiple pregnancies you have more severe symptoms.

Defo OPK, just informed hubby, but he didnt really say much, just its not our month, typical man, lol! I just want to be preggers before Xmas, I think testing day will be around 21 Dec, what a lovely pressie that would be.

I checked again and yes we are in full flow, I am not checking CP ever again as that is complete rubbish, today I couldnt even feel it it was that bloody high, so thats one less thing to obsess over this cycle. I am going to start OPK on CD12, hopefully the time will fly by and I can just BD, I will get in a few before, but I dont want my hubby too worn out for our week of BD!lol! Thats what happens with him, as we end up sometimes doing it everynight when it comes to perhaps the one last BD that could make a difference he is too knackered. So gotta do things slightly different this month.

Ok girls, Zoe hope everything goes well and Claire post tomorrow, good luck. If you do have some bleeding today are you gonna class today as CD1?

Nitey nite xx


----------



## cdj1

Morning girls!!!!

I am finally on CD1....the witch reluctantly showed at 4am so now Clare and I can start stalking the egg together!!!!!!! ha ha!!!!!!

I have 2 sorts of poas....some internet cheapies and an expensive 5-stick FRER....and on the First Respnse website it predicts that I start poas DEC 9 - DEC 13!!!! That seems like ages away!!!!! And it also means I can test for a BFP on CHRISTMAS EVE!! How exciting would that be!!! Aaaaah!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Finally, woo hoo, CD2 for me today, very heavy aswell :-( Xmas Eve how fab would that be, lets hope so hun we get our BFP's this cycle. I will get some cheapies too I might have a scoot about and see if I can get FRER or CB cheap too. I will be doing it twice a day, but try not to just stick to the dates the calculators give you, just watch your body for increased CM and POAS!lol! Maybe O pain too on one side which I get sometimes. Have a great day,love to you both. xx


----------



## cdj1

Yay!!!! How exciting!!!! Lets make a real go of it this month! I am glad we are going through this together Clare xxx

Watch out OH's!!!! I am off to town later to get some underwear for seducing!!! Haha!!

Hugs girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I am definately going for it too, DH better oblige otherwise I will rape him, lol!! Saucy underwear you go girl, he wont know whats hit him, my days of all that has gone, 12 years of marriage, lol!!! I did get him a new sony playstation 3 so I want payback!!! big time!!lol!! My period isnt as heavy as I thought thank God, not too many cramps, I felt worse before it came!!! I have got loads of baby bottles and dummies on a watch on ebay so I want to be buying them next month, lol, I hope I can resist as they are so cute. Dummies that are white with I heart Mama and I heart Papa and they have the bottles to match, and they have one that is leapoardy, I want them, lol!!!! Bibi is the make they do some funky bits.

I am so glad we have got each other and Zoe to question too, your the only one I can seriously speak to about it and be very very detailed, lol, like CM!!!! We are gonna do it girl this month I have a good feeling, an early September baby!!!

I was just sorting through some books and shite in boxes that we never unpacked and as Kevin is off work ill we shifted through them and found a sex position book, pmsl, I cant remember buying that, must of been back in the days of lots of sex!!!lol!!

Speak later and enjoy your shopping ;-) xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Clare you make me laugh!! Items watched on eBay lol thats gotta be positive mental attitude if I ever heard it!

Well, I dont know if you realised but this baby will be our first child! Yesterday my BF had a little girl, so I have decided to make her a nappy cake.......well....you know what that entailed!! I proudly marched into Boots like I owned the place and picked up a massive pack of newborn nappies, bibs, bottles, baby cream, pink babygrow, pink scratch mitts...I AM IN HEAVEN!!! MY OH even got excited and laid the babygrow on his forearm to see how big the baby might be!! Awwwwwww!!!! 

I am so with you on the console lark....OH has an Xbox and he plays it all the time...I dont mind but maybe a bit of payback would be alright!!! If not I will just have to rape him too!!! lol

Speak later! xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I put a sneaky bid on, couldnt resist, but if it doesnt happen I could give them to my BF!!lol!! 2 brand new bottles for 99p, cant miss out on that!!!lol!!!

A nappy cake, fantastic idea, I bet that worked out expensive! It must be hard for you too with all the babyness going on. I have been thinking about what to get my BF but she doesnt deserve a nappy cake, lol, not after the shite that comes out of her mouth, she can be so insenstive. Ahh, baby grow on arm, that is funny, its wonderful when you have your first, you never forget it and you will love and cherish every moment and it will happen this cycle!!! I can feel it my bones!!!lol!!!

The PS3 annoys me, he had the old style, and now has the new slim line version and when Call of Duty came out it never went off, if its not that its Fifa 2010 or Man U on Sky, Match of the Day etc etc. He owes me big time the amount of shit I have to put up with watching!!!lol!!!

Talk later. xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hiya you two!

Just wanted to check in and see how you are. Must say you both sound in good spirits and are sounding positive about this cycle. Good luck with the opk's, I hope they work for you and help bring on your BFP's!

I'm feeling good today, just not sleeping very well at min! Hope tonight I get a full nights sleep :sleep:

:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi Zoe

I am glad you are feeling good despite the lack of sleep, its natures way of getting you ready for sleepless nights!lol!! That happened to my BF with her pregnancy now. 

Yep we seem to be in good spirits, theres no point in moping about, Christmas is on its way and its the season to be jolly and extremely positive!!!!lol!!

I must start Xmas shopping on Friday when DH gets paid and get the kids pressies done and dusted, god knows what I am gonna get them, they have so many toys as it is!!

Quite happy AF isnt a real heavy one and hopefully will be a bit shorter, and then onto BD, I am gonna have a look at OPK's on the web soon oh and Claire another bit of info, to increase EWCM drink lots of water, apprently your body needs it to make it, so after AF getting drinking, thats what I am gonna do, I do get it but I want tons so it looks after DH's little swimmers!!lol!! The things I read up on in the TWW!! lol!

Nitey nite then girls. xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi Zoe

I am glad you are feeling good despite the lack of sleep, its natures way of getting you ready for sleepless nights!lol!! That happened to my BF with her pregnancy now. 

Yep we seem to be in good spirits, theres no point in moping about, Christmas is on its way and its the season to be jolly and extremely positive!!!!lol!!

I must start Xmas shopping on Friday when DH gets paid and get the kids pressies done and dusted, god knows what I am gonna get them, they have so many toys as it is!!

Quite happy AF isnt a real heavy one and hopefully will be a bit shorter, and then onto BD, I am gonna have a look at OPK's on the web soon oh and Claire another bit of info, to increase EWCM drink lots of water, apprently your body needs it to make it, so after AF getting drinking, thats what I am gonna do, I do get it but I want tons so it looks after DH's little swimmers!!lol!! The things I read up on in the TWW!! lol!

Nitey nite then girls. xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

dont know why its posted it twice, sorry!!x


----------



## cdj1

Good morning girls!!!

Zoe I hope you managed to sleep last night? Are you feeling very tired in the day? I hope you are otherwise glowing and feeling fab!!! :D

Clare - Wow its CD2 and 3 for us!!!! I dont wanna wish the time away but I cant wait till we can start poas!!!!! I have just rejoined the gym and plan on going 5 times a week with plenty of relaxation in between that and work! And of course drinking plenty of water if you think that helps...I also read that drinking grapefruit juice increases EWCM! I dont know if thats true. 
Last nite I told OH I would like a baby for christmas, well a BFP anyway and he agreed...so now I am hoping this will encourage him to BD a bit more as I told you he has a low sex drive, so I will be extra nice to him and cook him some nice foods...the way to a mans heart is his stomach! lolllll!!!! :)

Anyway I finished my nappy cake for my BF yesterday, even OH likes it and says he is very proud of me, so today I will send it off.......luckily, there were a few things left over from the cake, namely some newborn nappies, cream and baby bath...so I am going to make a not-so-secret baby drawer, you know, just in case...... ha ha! I am OFFICIALLY OBSSESSED!!!!!!!!!!! 

Well, I am off to the gym now, I have a week off work and am making the most of it! I look forward to checking in with you later!!

Good luck with the christmas shopping!!!! xxxxxx p.s. My OPK's should arrive in the post today! WOO-HOO!!!!!


----------



## ellaandcallum

Afternoon girlies, just finished a spot of housework and a Terrys Orange, lol!! yum!! Claire look at you getting all healthy, I used to go the gym but dont have the time really now and to be honest I cant stick at it, well done you. Kev has a low sex drive too over the last few years so I need to put a plan of action into place. I have officially started my bottom drawer too, I know its tempting fate but I have plenty of babies coming next year so if it doesnt I already have the pressies!!lol!!! My BF started her bottom drawer before she got preggers so why not, it gives me something to do and spend my money on. lol!!! Her bottom drawer consists of Dior this, Burberry that and D&G, £25 for one bottle, she is mental, you need 6-8 that is just a joke!!!lol!! But hey ho its upto her, the baby has some burberry bottoms but to be honest, they are abit chavvy!lol! Its her baby so she can do what she wants with it!!!lol!!

I havent ordered my OPK's yet, I will do next week then get start BD! I so want this Xmas BFP!!!! I am going out with two of my friends who are preggers in a few weeks so that will be hard but one of them had a miscarriage about 6 months ago and she tried for ages and I am genuinely so pleased for her. The other girl, got preggers on the pill but did want one but not right now as she is a teacher and wanted to move house first but thats life. But she is happy and isnt even that fat!!!lol!!! With Ella I looked very well if I dont say so myself but with Callum you could roll me down the hill and I had swollen ankles to match, they still havent fully got there shape back which is annoying so this is what I am dreading is going through the summer again being pregnant!! Oh the joys!!!

Have a nice day girlies. xxxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hello ladies

I've just been catching up on todays posts and I have to say you two have really make me giggle!!! 

I'm feeling good thanks, apart from being bloated, sore boobies, feeling sickly, metal taste in mouth and VERY constipated..........it's wonderful, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I'm very tired today too, although I did sleep ok last night and only got up once for a pee at 4am.

I'm sure with all the PMA you two got going on between you, your BFP's will defo be on their way for christmas, which reminds me i'm loving your new tickers! xx


----------



## cdj1

Good evening ladies!!

Zoe, I bet you are pleased to have your symptoms no matter how rubbish you feel!!! Isn't it amazing how fast pregnancy makes the body change and do funny things...its so clever really isn't it!!

You're right I think we both have lots of PMA about getting a BFP this month, especially as we are gonna give the OPK's a try, I have bought a pack of 5 First Response ones and 10 internet cheapie sticks so I shouldn't miss my fertile window!!! Also my OH seems to be really positive about having a baby now, and now I don't feel so bad about buying all the OPK's even though he doesn't know I bought them lol and now I have my secret baby drawer, even though its not really secret I mean it isnt locked lol!! 

Anyway today has been really busy and I am quite tired, its the 2nd day in a row I have been to the gym, I am determined to look hot in my new Christmas dress!!!

Thanks for listening girls!! Its great to have your support! I bet its going to be a great Christmas for all of us!!!!!!!! :D

xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Evening girls

Zoe all your symptoms seem to be starting, just think of what you will get out of it at the end, a gorgeous, healthy baby. At least they shouldnt last too long, I used to eat ginger nuts to keep morning sickness away or there are these sweets called preggie drops I think thats what they are called. I have seen them in the internet. I have them on my ebay watch list too.

I won my very cute baby bottles on ebay for 99p, they retail at about £13 for 2!! So what a bargain!! for my not so secret drawer!!lol!! or should I say bottom of the wardrobe!!!lol!

Focusing on Xmas shopping at the minute, my two are costing me a fortune!!!

Lots of PMA so I just hope and prey we get our BFP's and yes wanted some cool tickers, I cant understand why some women have loads and then when I do it it says I only have 8 lines to put the info in! There was loads of tickers I wanted!!!lol!!! Your baby one is cute and its so interesting to see how quickly it starts to look like a baby so early on!

Anyway gonna go, got a bloody tension headache, the back of my neck is killing me and being on here doesn't help. Kids are driving me mad this evening and now at long bloody last are in bed, Ella is not as school tomorrow as its teacher training so I suppose I will have a day of Hannah Montana and the Jonas Brothers!!!lol!!! Then off to Callums school for his Xmas fair, and no doubt the kids will wanna buy aload of old crap that people have given to clear out spaces in their own kids bedrooms for Xmas!!lol!!! You two have all this to come!!lol!

Speak tomorrow and enjoy your evening and well done Claire another day at the gym with all the pervy men I gather from your facebook status!!!lol!! xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Good Morning girls!!!

Clare - How many episodes of HM have you seen today already?? lol. Hope she is being a good girl for you and you are getting your chores done in peace!!!

Zoe - Hope today brings more lovely pregnancy symptoms for you but not too much sickness he he! God I hope that I dont get that, apparently it can last ALL DAY????? Bloomin heck!!!!!

Today I have been in the gym again, and am taking folic acid every day now. I am also eating more fruits and veggies :) I feel so good for being in the gym, I am hoping to look hot at Christmas in my new dress.... then on Christmas Eve to get my BFP....and then to get really fat and pregnant for 9 months!!! Ha ha!!!!!

I am feeling quite positive about this month, and now look Clare we are on CD 3 and 4!!! How time flies!! I cant wait to start POAS as AF is almost gone now already and my body is getting prepared to receive a nice fertilised egg!!!!! yayy!!!!!! :D

Speak to you soon have a good day girlz!!!

xxx

ps Clare I know about the tickers I tried to put mine in a different place but it said I only had 8 lines????!!!! So now my tickers are all squashed!!!


----------



## _Hope_

Hello you two!

Again you have made me laugh, bottles on ebay, pervs at the gym, Secret drawers etc....... lol

Claire, good for you going to gym, eating healthier and taking folic acid regularly. All good for your pending BFP and of course looking fab at xmas (although i'm sure you already do).

Clare, are you an e-bay addict lol? Well done with the bottles!! 

Today i'm feeling pretty much the same as yesterday, but it's all good :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Evening girlie wirlies

Ebay addict indeed, I do half of my shopping on there, I cant be arsed to go to the shops. I still havent ordered my OPK's yet. My AF is starting to go now, so maybe Sunday I might get a sneaky one in not that will make a difference.

The morning sickness, dont stress too much girls I was never sick but just felt queasy slightly so you might not even suffer!

I am a bugger for folic acid, I take it just before BD time and then when AF comes get the ump and stop taking it, I must keep taking it, but I am popping so many pills for this bloody headache that wont shift this week, it is probably due to AF and I thought I had chicken pox this morning, about 6 zits, dont normally get that many, lol!! My hormones must be all over the place.

I havent had to endure to much HSM today, I dont mind it as I quite like Zac Efron and he is 21 now you know!!lol! So that is allowed!!lol!!!

Been doing some Xmas shopping for the kids, they only need one or two things each now, so they are nearly done thank God, now onto everyone else!! I also went to my mates for a coffee, then to my sons Xmas fair which did my nut in, it was busy, kids everywhere, the stalls were crap, Ella came back with a massive fluffy bunny and Callum got a telescope!Great, but they are happy! Then back to mates for coffee, had a McDonalds and then been on facebook catching up on the goss as someone has been stabbed down the road from me, a 16 year old lad, he is OK I think but what is the world coming too.

I am gonna have a nice lie in tomorrow, got Asda delivery coming and then off to my mates again, I have a new BF now lol, joking I have 3 BF's really, but this ones my fav, she makes me laugh and we are so immature!!lol!! Love to lark about!! Oh and got to get the kids their advent calendars too!!

Have a lovely evening, catch up tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi girls!

I hope you are having a lovely weekend!!!

Its a very wet weekend here, yuck, but managed to get OH to come to the opening of the new Mamas and Papas baby studio! Lots of lovely baby stuff!! We even entered a draw to win a buggy so cant be bad..then on the way home I finally confessed to him that I am so serious about getting preg. that I have bought some OPK's and would he like to see them? I showed them to him and he seemed actually quite interested so now he knows what he has to do ha ha!!!!!!! Bless him x

Anyway I hope you are both well and I am getting excited now AF has gone...I am watching my ticker go up and up....looking forward to CD13 when I will start to POAS!!

xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi huns

Today has not been too bad, been to my mates for a few hours and a giggle. Declined a night out with my other mates, really cant be doing with the hangover tomorrow, lol! AF nearly gone, I think I am really suffering this month, lots of zits and bad headaches. I have decided I am not gonna take diazepam anymore, it is only a short term medication anyway but I was told and I read you shouldnt take it if you are trying to conceive, I am wondering if that is why it hasnt happened.

I am gonna order my OPK's in a min, they should come Tuesday so looking forward to cracking on next weekend.lol! 

Not much else to report really so I am gonna finish watching X-Factor, Go Olly!!lol!!

Speak tomorrow xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hiya!

Glad to hear you are both OK :flower:

I've been and done a bit of xmas shopping today, took it easy though on the instruction of DH. Was still knackered after about 2 hours and had to come home. I'm in xmas mode so I sat and wrote out all my christmas cards!

I'm hoping I sleep better tonight, was wide awake and up again at 5am after not getting to sleep until well after midnight, I just can't sleep! Hopefully tonight will be different. 

I'm looking forward to tomorrow, we are going out to lunch with our friends who have a 5 month old son and we haven't seen them for a few weeks so it will be nice to catch up.

Hope you are both having a good evening. I'm going to bed to TRY and sleep! Wish me luck :dohh:

Take care & good night xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls

All's quiet here, just been chilling today, weathers been crap, had a big storm this morning, very random for nearly December, lol!

Had a lovely roast, done the washing and kids in bath, then gonna watch a bit of TV and get to bed. 

Roll on next week, I just want to be pregnant!!lol!! Its all I think about, my BFP for Xmas, I hope.

Glad your OK Zoe, hope you got some practice in with the 5 month old, lol!!! Xmas shopping pregnant or not takes it out of you, too many people!!! I just shop on line and let it come to me, lol!!! Hope you are well anyway and bean is behaving.

Speak to you both tomorrow. xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girlies

How are you feeling Zoe, anymore symptoms? Claire have you started your seducing, lol? I got my OPK's today, thought I would give one a whirl. I think I am gonna start BD on Thursday, my period has been quite long this month, for the first time ever, CM has just finished today being brown!! Whats that all about and its slippery, I thought Oh God I hope I havent ovulated early, but then I got a grip of myself and decided that wouldnt be possible. Not long until the TWW starts again!!! Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi girls!

Hope you are well Zoe and sleeping a bit better now?

Sorry I havent been on much, things have been a bit tricky at home with OH's low sex drive really affecting the relationship on that side of things...such bad timing now he apparently is ready to try for a baby. Nonetheless he is willing to BD on the days I tell him he has to!

Clare - I have the same issue with the brown CM! It is just finishing today! I cant believe we are CD8 and CD9 today! I was going to start POAS on Friday which will be CD10 so really 2 days earlier than I should but I have only just been getting these 32/33 day cycles so am being cautious!! Today I have POAS and the LH is definitely there at a good level but no peak yet.
I had an idea that we could post our photos of our OV tests from today onwards so we could give each others opinion of its colour and then when we do get a positive test then we are definitely sure...what do you think? 
I have just POAS so I will attempt to attach the photo of it!!! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







DSC02580.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi Claire

Thats looking good, dont forget the line has to be of equal or greater colour than the test line. Mine was faintly there yesterday but had drunk loads and not long had a wee anyway, I am starting tomorrow and testing at 12:00pm and 20:00pm so I dont miss my surge. I will try and get a few pics on tomorrow. Its a shame its not a pic of a BFP, but fingers crossed in 3 weeks ours will be up on here.

So your having a few issues at the minute with OH, my hubby is the same, I will bite my tongue if I have to so we dont argue over the next 6 days or so. He too has low sex drive which is annoying but is willing!

Brown CM completely gone and replaced with slippery CM so definately increasing in time for ovulation. I am drinking more water too, lol!

I will report on OPK finding's tomorrow, and will be BD tonight, then again Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday, depends when the surge happens, it may be earlier or later, unsure, so BD could well go on until next Wed or Thur, God I am gonna be knackered!!!! Hopefully this will be it this month!!

Take care and speak tomorrow. xx


----------



## cdj1

Morning Clare!

How are you? I am good, just up and about ready for work this afternoon....am considering also weeing twice a day (apparently it doesn't have to be FMU just make sure you haven't drunk too much in the last 2 hrs) maybe at 10am and 6pm...I am going to start that tomorrow, for now I will just POAS at 6pm. This is going to be tricky today as I have work till 8pm lol but I will take a stick with me and take the photo of it on my iPhone ha ha!!! Hope no one at work walks in how funny would that be!

The issue of OH sex drive is really weighing on my mind at the mo. Things were great when we started dating but then 5 months later it started to dwindle, and now he wont have sex with me at all unless I instigate. Its a serious problem and I think he and I will need to go to counselling, esp. as we are getting hitched next year. I dont think I could live in a sexless marriage. Its all very strange. The funny thing is he knows that he needs to BD with me in order to start the family he says he wants, but I know that he will get very anxious about it when I tell him today's the day to BD!! The thing is I am so determined to have this Christmas BFP!! That I will stop at nothing to get it....

Sorry to rave on, its nice to be able to tell someone else how I feel, my other friends just don't understand as they don't have kids yet and arent married.

Have a good day and thanks again for listening to me!!! I appreciate it. xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi hunnie

It must be very frustrating for you with OH and low sex drive, you both really need to sit down together whether or not this involves a third party and he has to open up and try and explain how he feels so that you can both get past this. If he really wants a family and if there is something psychological causing this then he does need to talk about his feelings, it must be upsetting for him if he wants a family so much but cant BD. See how you go this month, perhaps try a romantic dinner and set the mood, get your saucy underwear out and remind him what it was like when you first got together. Also, perhaps offer to babysit for your friend with the baby and this might bring it home how important it is to BD so you can both get what you want. He might enjoy looking after your friends baby and it might give him that extra drive to get past any issues he has and BD. I dont know its hard, I dont know him and I dont know you too well either and I wish you both the best of luck.

In regards to OPK's, you should never use first morning wee, I googled the best time and they say from 10:00am onwards until 8pm, the longer you leave to test in the day the hormone has time to build up and yeah no fluids 2 hours before. I remember once when I used them I got a very strong positive at 5pmish but could not act on it as Ella was very poorly with chicken pox so Kev spent the night with her as she was suffering terribly with the itching. I tested today at 12:00pm, no fluid for 2 hours and hardly anything, not even worth putting it on. I think the reason to test twice is that the surge can sometimes only last 12-24 hours, (i think, lol) so ideally they say to leave 10-12 hours in between testing but thats pretty difficult to do. So I will do 12 and 8, if I dont get any lines over the next couple of days at 12:00pm then I will test later and maybe do 2pm (as I read that is a good time too) and then 9pm. But there is contradicting info on the web. I think just tune into your body aswell and BD every other day then you would def get the swimmers ready for the egg. I think I ovulate later than I thought so day 10, no line which would make sense if I didnt ovulate until day 16, so I will keep on doing my testing, looking out for EWCM and cramps. There is nothing more I can physically do. 

We didnt BD last night bloody football!!!AARGH, but been promised tonight. Once I get that surge I will do it on the day, and 2 days after. I think until then every other day as Kev's sex drive is not overly high and dont want it to turn into a chore.

Good luck and speak to you later. xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I saw your thread on OH and low sex drive, that Brownie woman got my back up, so my post probably sounds a bit rude, but I think she was very judgemental and insensitive to your situation.xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I'm gonna POAS, its 2pm so lets see if there is any difference, will inform later.xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Slight difference but had drunk loads before not thinking I was gonna test. Not gonna test tonight now but defo gonna test at 2pm from now as it can take 4 hours to build up in your system.xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi Claire, how are things going with the OH? Getting worried about you now hun. xx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Clare!

Sorry I havent replied sooner but I had work till 8pm last nite and had work at 7.30 am this morning!! :-/

Thanks for worrying about me. I saw that post too that Brownie put and it did upset me a bit tbh. I know she was trying to be helpful but it was a bit judgmental I guess....anyway after a long chat to OH yesterday, things seem a bit better, I know he loves me and wants TTC (although he confesses to be a bit bemused by the OPK's lol), and he is going to BD when I ask him too and hopefully we can work things out without having to resort to counselling at the moment....but obviously if things dont improve then we will have to go down that road :(

Anyway, enough about me, I have lots of questions for you ha ha!!! Does your OH know about the OPK's? I decided to show mine as I wanted to make sure he is involved as much as possible. His reponse was that he says I am a geek lol and prob. wonders why I want a baby so badly, but I know its different for men they dont have our hormones! 
I am going to POAS at 9pm every night, that way I am always home from work. I am going to do it again tonite. Last nite I did POAS and it was at a different time to the 1st one I weed on and it was so faint! 
Apart from that, do you have any signs of EWCM? I have quite creamy CM but I can see that in the next few days it will change...I know it sounds gross but when I used to THINK I was OV-ing, I used to feel like I had wet my knickers lol, but we BD-d during those times but I never got pregnant so now I will know exactly when I am! Strangely my boobs have grown a bit, sometimes they get really big but this month not so much!

I really hope we are lucky this month, my mum and dad are desperate to become grandparents for the first time and I would love to have my BFP for Christmas, same as you would. 

Speak soon hun!!
xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hi Clare!
> 
> Sorry I havent replied sooner but I had work till 8pm last nite and had work at 7.30 am this morning!! :-/
> 
> Thanks for worrying about me. I saw that post too that Brownie put and it did upset me a bit tbh. I know she was trying to be helpful but it was a bit judgmental I guess....anyway after a long chat to OH yesterday, things seem a bit better, I know he loves me and wants TTC (although he confesses to be a bit bemused by the OPK's lol), and he is going to BD when I ask him too and hopefully we can work things out without having to resort to counselling at the moment....but obviously if things dont improve then we will have to go down that road :(
> 
> Anyway, enough about me, I have lots of questions for you ha ha!!! Does your OH know about the OPK's? I decided to show mine as I wanted to make sure he is involved as much as possible. His reponse was that he says I am a geek lol and prob. wonders why I want a baby so badly, but I know its different for men they dont have our hormones!
> I am going to POAS at 9pm every night, that way I am always home from work. I am going to do it again tonite. Last nite I did POAS and it was at a different time to the 1st one I weed on and it was so faint!
> Apart from that, do you have any signs of EWCM? I have quite creamy CM but I can see that in the next few days it will change...I know it sounds gross but when I used to THINK I was OV-ing, I used to feel like I had wet my knickers lol, but we BD-d during those times but I never got pregnant so now I will know exactly when I am! Strangely my boobs have grown a bit, sometimes they get really big but this month not so much!
> 
> I really hope we are lucky this month, my mum and dad are desperate to become grandparents for the first time and I would love to have my BFP for Christmas, same as you would.
> 
> Speak soon hun!!
> xx

Hi hun

Its nice to hear you sounding positive and OH is beginning to feel better about the situation, fingers crossed it gets better. My DH saw me holding my OPK today after I had POAS and asked me what it was and I told him but he didnt say much. Thats him all over really, he was getting too excited about the footie! FFS! No line for me and that was at 7.30pm I wasnt gonna test today but decided to. Tomorrow will be day 12, still a good few days away for me if I am ovulating late. I noticed CM was very wet yesterday and even DH noticed it was quite alot during BD (sorry TMI) and yes sometimes my knickers do feel wet. It is definately building up for the big O. I think you ovulate a couple of days after the most EWCM, I always thought it was near enough at that precise moment. At least we have our sticks so hopefully we can pin point it better, but then at what point after a positive OPK can you determine the first dpo? I am not sure if we will BD tonight, defo tomorrow and hopefully Sunday, Monday and Tuesday depending on when I get my surge. I just dont want to wear him out to quickly and it become mundane, do you know what I mean. I tell ya girl the sooner we get pregnant the better I am sick of instigating it most of the time and would sometimes wish there was more enthusiasm! Have you managed to sneek one in yet or are you just gonna wait for the crucial days? I watched Gavin & Stacey last night and they have just begun to try for a baby, it was rather amusing, Stacey said she didnt mind if Gave had sex with her whilst she was asleep in the morning and have proper action at the night time. It did make me laugh!!

That Brownie woman really peed me off, I couldnt help myself, I easily could of thrown a few f words into that thread!!!lol!!! Forget about her and her comments you will get sorted.

Anyway gonna dash but will check back later. Take care hunnie xxxx:hugs:


----------



## cdj1

Hey hun!

Thanks for listening to me, I really dont know what I would do without someone to rant and rave to!!
Since I spoke to you earlier, I did my 9pm POAS....and it was positive!!!!!!!!! I showed it to my OH...........and well, he has practically had a mental breakdown over it :(
He now tells me he wants to wait till we are married and have a nice house etc, which could be another 2 years yet.....but I asked him why if he was so worried about TTC before now, did he not wear a condom???!!! I could have gotten pregnant by now! What would he have done then! So anyway I told him I dont want to wait 2 years, I am ready now...and now I am in a huff and in bed on my own on my laptop talking to you....absolutely raging that he has brought this up now ON THE VERY DAY I GET A POSITIVE ON MY OPK!!!!!!!! I said to him "oh I spose you wont sleep with me for the next 4 days now in case I get pregnant" but he just ignored me.....

Oh dear :( I hope things get better in the morning, cos right now I am as mad as a wasp and feel sooooo disappointed and let down....but I am determined to make him see sense!! I am 32...he is 35....we are in love...whats the problem???!!!!

Hope you are still awake after reading all of that..I cant believe I may already be having my surge!!!!! 

Speak soon xxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Oh hun, I cant believe that, why has it strung you along for all this time, that is so unfair and upsetting! I am not surprised you are raving I would bloody be fuming too! I am angry for you! So where do you think you are gonna go from here? That is an early surge, not had mine yet, but I am so gutted for you, how has he been this morning? lots of hugs hun and I am here for you xxx


----------



## cdj1

I am so upset. He is still in bed pretending to be asleep so I dont bother him. We had a huge row wen he came to bed. I am supposed to go to his works xmas do tonite but I dont wanna go now :(
I am fuming about his change of heart...I have compromised for so long with putting up with the lack of intimacy and now 2 weeks without any sex....its just a joke. He told me he can fix things without seeing a doctor but now he knows I want a baby so much that I am using OPK's he is totally freaked out and wont even go near me.
I am so hurt and let down. I will be telling him straight today that this is just not fair at all.........


----------



## ellaandcallum

You have got to get this sorted one way or the other, and I dont blame you for not wanting to go to the party tonight, like you are gonna feel like celebrating, but do you think if he as a few drinks it will be easier to lure him into bed, even though you had a positive last night you still have a good chance for the next couple of days. Dont let him treat you like this hunnie, he reminds me of how my OH was last year, he wouldnt go near me too often as he didnt want a baby then and I went without for ages, I felt rejected and unloved but he knows now how much this does mean to me and saw that I was devastaed when my BF became pregnant.

The thing is your OH was well up for it a few weeks ago when your mate had hers as he was pretending to cradle a baby grow? I dont understand it, he has treated you terribly! So he wants to wait until you are married then and have a nice house, there is never a right time to have a baby, Ella was an accident and we lived in a flat at the time, I lost my wage but we still managed perfectly well. You always get by, if you plan to go back to work then even better, but I never went back. 

I am lost for words really hun, I dont know what to say to make this better, do you see yourself in say a years time in a new house anyway? Will there ever be the right moment? 

If you do go tonight, make the best of it, I know its hard but you may get what you want tonight once the booze is flowing, not that it should have to be done that way, see how it goes, I am here for you to rant to. Big big hugs xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Thanks for your support hun, I really appreciate it. *hugs*
I had a long chat with OH earlier and I thought we had patched things up but then when I was getting ready to go out, I just wasnt feeling attractive, all my clothes felt tight and I felt silly in them....OH then said he wasnt having a shower cos he had one this morning and I just felt he wasnt making any effort for me...and so I had a massive paddy, and told him I am not coming because whats the point sitting there all dolled up when he doesnt appreciate it and wont even kiss me or anything, let alone make love :(
I am so upset....he probably thinks I have schizoprenia now!!! But he doesnt understand how hurt and unsexy I feel....and I aint sitting there in a restaurant playing happy families....you know how it is!!!

I hope you are well...listen to me rant....you are CD12....are you noticing the lines getting any darker yet?? I am still intending to POAS!!! I am curious to know if I am still getting a "surge"! Cos if I am, I am going to get what I want in the morning!!!!!!!

Happy Days!!!! xxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

You go girl, rape him if you have to, lol!!! I dont blame you for not wanting to go but it might of made you feel better. Maybe it will hit home with him when he is out on his own tonight and realises what he is missing. I bet you look gorgeous in your clothes, you have a great figure, was nosing at your facebook pages earlier, lol!! You seem like a right party animal, pmsl!!

No lines yet, just faint ones, I still think I am 3 or 4 days away yet, but I am hoping to BD tonight but Match of the Day is on, so I have to wait up until god knows what time and then I will probably get I'm tired, like he is the one who has to get up with the kids in the morning, I doubt he will move out of bed before 12pm tomorrow!!!! Bloody men!!

Good luck for BD just grab him when he gets in tonight, if he had any sense he would come home early and give you lots of hugs!!! chin up girl, I do know how you feel. xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

oh are you poas tonight? make sure you let me know what the result is. xxx


----------



## cdj1

I just POAS and now am confused.....I tested yesterday with an IC and it was as dark as the control line...but today I decided to use the expensive FR ones...and it is not that dark today, a lot paler than the control line...! So maybe I didnt really get my surge last nite? 
I did think it came a bit early! 
I hope you BD tonite...all men are the bloody same when it comes to watching sports arent they??? I know my OH gets very defensive when he wants to watch the football on TV!!! And I also get ignored!!! What would he say if u pounced on him at half time??? Ha ha!!! 
x


----------



## ellaandcallum

Pounce on him at half time? Not a chance !!lol! I would get told to bugger off!!! Oh and I get ignored, or just a few grunts!! You only normally see your surge once, as it can be short so what you could be seeing is it coming down, this is why I like to test twice a day so I try not to miss it. At least you are getting lines, I've got bugger all, lol! If it is at all possible you might want to try and get one in, I did think it was an early surge too but bodies can be confusing things. Keep POAS and try testing tomorrow at 2pm too, they say thats a good time. xxx


----------



## cdj1

I will try and get some BDing.....but I dont think its looking very good. Its 2 weeks ago today since we made love, can you believe it we used to stay up all nite doing it when we first met!
I will carry on POAS seeing as I have all those tests to use lol! I remember reading on a thread somewhere that you shouldnt test too early. The First Response website tells me not to start POAS until 9 December!!!! So confusing!!!!
I am going to bed now, I cant stay up any more and OH went to his meal alone.....hopefully we will "make up" in the morning ;)
Hope you get what you want too! Then after all this is over we can start praying for a Christmas miracle BFP!!!
Nite Clare xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> I will try and get some BDing.....but I dont think its looking very good. Its 2 weeks ago today since we made love, can you believe it we used to stay up all nite doing it when we first met!
> I will carry on POAS seeing as I have all those tests to use lol! I remember reading on a thread somewhere that you shouldnt test too early. The First Response website tells me not to start POAS until 9 December!!!! So confusing!!!!
> I am going to bed now, I cant stay up any more and OH went to his meal alone.....hopefully we will "make up" in the morning ;)
> Hope you get what you want too! Then after all this is over we can start praying for a Christmas miracle BFP!!!
> Nite Clare xxx

This is horrible to see you so sad and upset and I am here for you hun.:hugs2:

9 December, that cant be right, on a 28 day cycle they say day 12 or is it 11, lol, your cycles are not that much longer than that? Just keep doing them.

I dont blame you for going to :sleep: give him a nice morning wake up call :winkwink: and dont forget it only takes a little :spermy: to get a :bfp:

I bet you I dont get mine tonight and will go to bed fuming!!:growlmad:

Sleep tight hun and speak tomorrow. xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Asleep on the sofa as we speak, I could swing for him sometimes!!!lol!xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

If it makes you feel any better I didnt get it last night either, I was so angry, my DH said he was too tired but promised me tonight, I said to him the other week that I only ask you when its my time as I know he doesnt have a particularly high sex drive, you know we did it Thursday and then before that 8 Nov, so is it really that hard to make love to your wife for the next 3 days, it pisses me off and is very frustrating, we did have a small argument about it last night, he knows how much this means to me, I did bite my tongue an awful lot last night just to try and keep him happy. He just said he couldnt help being tired!! He has an easy life with me, he sleeps in for a start all on weekends, I dont get annoyed with him when he is on the playstation for hours, I dont mind him watching footie, he can go to the pub when he wants, I do 99% of the housework and all I am asking for in return is to have sex, I said to him surely you can spare me half an hour of your time?? I was so mad.

Lets see what today brings and I am all so aware its cd13. Thats my rant for the day.xxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

also, just thinking about the OPK's maybe the FRER were less sensitive than the IC thats why they could of had a darker line.xx


----------



## cdj1

Hi hun!
Sorry to hear you didn't get any BD last nite, I bet you were annoyed...CD13 as well, it would be a good time to do it wouldn't it....its not like it has to last ages either ha ha!!! How are things today? Have you cooked him anything nice for his tea so he is in a good mood later??? Can you suggest a sexy bath together? Would he like that?? Or maybe use a nice smelling moisturiser all over after a shower...has worked for me before lol I am sure u smell lovely anyway!!! 

Today is not a good day for me I'm afraid...he came home at 1am this morning and came straight to bed, we didn't say much to each other when he got in bed..I was tired out from these last couple of days arguments..we stayed in bed till 1pm, it was obvious there was going to be no BD....he was very emotional and crying about how much we are fighting lately, and it started me off. There were some wet pillowcases!! 
When we eventually got up, in the shower, I had a nosebleed :( I sometimes get them when stressed out, and it really upset me. OH was very helpful though with tissues and a hug. Then we went to the new garden centre to look around...my nose started again in the shop so I got very angry as he told me I wasn't having a nosebleed but I could feel it...so I got very annoyed as he then said he was off to the pet shop to buy something for his pet preying mantis and it set me off saying he can buy something for his pet but he cant sort out relationship out...I know I was a bit OTT :( 
I am just overwrought :(

Right now we are in separate rooms not talking, this is ridiculous. I have no chance of a BFP now do I. And thats all I care about. Oh dear :(

Sorry I sound so down. It helps to write it all out. 

Speak soon xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hi hun!
> Sorry to hear you didn't get any BD last nite, I bet you were annoyed...CD13 as well, it would be a good time to do it wouldn't it....its not like it has to last ages either ha ha!!! How are things today? Have you cooked him anything nice for his tea so he is in a good mood later??? Can you suggest a sexy bath together? Would he like that?? Or maybe use a nice smelling moisturiser all over after a shower...has worked for me before lol I am sure u smell lovely anyway!!!
> 
> Today is not a good day for me I'm afraid...he came home at 1am this morning and came straight to bed, we didn't say much to each other when he got in bed..I was tired out from these last couple of days arguments..we stayed in bed till 1pm, it was obvious there was going to be no BD....he was very emotional and crying about how much we are fighting lately, and it started me off. There were some wet pillowcases!!
> When we eventually got up, in the shower, I had a nosebleed :( I sometimes get them when stressed out, and it really upset me. OH was very helpful though with tissues and a hug. Then we went to the new garden centre to look around...my nose started again in the shop so I got very angry as he told me I wasn't having a nosebleed but I could feel it...so I got very annoyed as he then said he was off to the pet shop to buy something for his pet preying mantis and it set me off saying he can buy something for his pet but he cant sort out relationship out...I know I was a bit OTT :(
> I am just overwrought :(
> 
> Right now we are in separate rooms not talking, this is ridiculous. I have no chance of a BFP now do I. And thats all I care about. Oh dear :(
> 
> Sorry I sound so down. It helps to write it all out.
> 
> Speak soon xxx

Oh God hun it seems things are taking a big turn for the worst! I dont know what to say to you, I know exactly how you are feeling, I felt shit last night but that is nothing compared to what you must be feeling :nope: Separate rooms this has got to stop and be sorted in a big way, you are getting married in 8 months or so and it really cant go on like this, can you try talking to him again?

Dont worry about sounding down I am hear to listen to you so you can get it off your chest but I warn you now, I am shit at giving advice out!lol! Its not my strong point.

I better go now hun, hopefully we will BD tonight no chance of the romantic shite I wouldnt care if I was asleep!!lol!! Still no surge on OPK will try at 8pm. I bet you though tomorrow when I want it again he wont oblige! :growlmad:

p.s. I always smell nice, pmsl. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hello ladies just popped on to see how you are. I'm sorry to read that you are both having a tough time at the moment in one way or another. It's lovely that you have each other to go through this with and it's nice to see the support you are giving each other.

I have kind of stayed away from this thread as I don't feel it's my place to be here going on about me now. I do want to keep intouch with you both and still wish you all the luck in the world for your Christmas BFP's. Although things seem difficult now i'm sure they will look up very soon :hugs: Believe me, my DH and I went through some truly horrendous times when ttc, so never give up hope.

Take care both of you and I will pop in to say hello and catch up soon xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi Zoe

I was wondering where you had been, and dont think you cant pop by and say hello. So how are things going, lots of symptoms or are you doing OK?

I think I might be back on track now for BD, last night was a blip, an annoying one though,lol! But not had my surge yet so I have put last night behind me now and will crack on tonight. 

I hope Claire will be OK, its true most couples do go through difficulties during TTC as for some reason there is always the pressure on the men, we are the ones who have to carry the baby, give birth and look after it most of the time, they just need to enjoy 30 minutes of pash every day for say 5-6 days, but at the moment even that seems a chore to them!!!Grrr.

Take care and look after your little bean you are always welcome here. xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Claire, I have found this great thread, the ladies are wonderful and full of support and advice, I have been chatting to them today, why dont you pop over, they are a nice bunch and very amusing.
[Team] We Are Family I've Got My BnB Sisters With Me!

Hows the nose going? did it finally stop bleeding and what is the situation now with OH?xx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Clare!!

Thanks things are a lot better this evening...nose has calmed down and not bleeding now and had a long chat with OH about our life! I think all the stresses of us arguing have led him to stop making love....so hopefully this will change over the next few weeks but I am still going to carry on with all my POAS lol, I just wont bother him about it!! (I didnt do it tonite tho as we have been busy talking) Who knows, maybe it will be a very happy accident instead!

Thanks again for listening, I dont even mind if you give me advice, its just nice to let it all out! 

Have you POAS this evening? Whats the forecast for BD tonite? ha ha!!! :D

I will check that thread out...it sounds like a fun group!!!! xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hi Clare!!
> 
> Thanks things are a lot better this evening...nose has calmed down and not bleeding now and had a long chat with OH about our life! I think all the stresses of us arguing have led him to stop making love....so hopefully this will change over the next few weeks but I am still going to carry on with all my POAS lol, I just wont bother him about it!! (I didnt do it tonite tho as we have been busy talking) Who knows, maybe it will be a very happy accident instead!
> 
> Thanks again for listening, I dont even mind if you give me advice, its just nice to let it all out!
> 
> Have you POAS this evening? Whats the forecast for BD tonite? ha ha!!! :D
> 
> I will check that thread out...it sounds like a fun group!!!! xxx

Thank goodness hun, you sound more positive. Men do seem under pressure I dont know why, its not like they have to carry it or give birth! It will happen when you least expect it, how are the POAS going?

Come over to the other thread its great, speak later xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Clare!!

Hows the POAS today? I POAS this morning at 8am but nothing, so will do it again tonite...still no BD my end...I hope I get some tonite, it has officially been 2.5 weeks since BD or any kind of contact pmsl!

I know what u mean about the pressure thing...WTF?? He only has a few minutes work!! 

I will go over to the other thread...are we going to leave this one?

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Its upto you we dont have to leave this one, we can do both if you wanna keep some things between us, its upto you hun.

Do you think you have ovulated then? that would of been well early, whats cm like? I had lots of CM from Thursday - about 7pm last night, but have not had my surge unless it was really short and plus I do ovulate after cd14 so I am a bit confused now, the cm has settled a bit so really not sure. Not sounding gross but it could all just be stuck up there, as this morning sorry TMI had BM and there was quite alot but it could of been mixed in with semen. sounds lovely eh!! We are all girls, lol! So dunno what the CM situation is like not checking either, lol!! I am done with all the CP stuff!!lol!

Well see how things go tonight, chill this evening and have lots of cuddles and see what happens. You are still in with a chance.

Let me know about the other thread and speak later gotta run and sort dinner out Ella has got to go to cubs tonight.xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Morning hun!

How are you? I read on the other read you got some BD at last! Ha ha!!!! I havent had any BD now since 2 weeks ago saturday!!! Even though we have talked. I am just waiting for him to make the move as I know he has been feeling anxious and stressed about us...but on the plus side, it doesnt look like I have OV yet and my CM is just very tacky and creamy at the moment! Usually I get very obvious EWCM so am thinking I wont OV till at least this weekend. Unfortunately OH is working hard this month so we wont be waking up in the morning together for a "lie in" until Friday!!!!! He is working nights you see.....OMG :(

Tonite we are having a talk about the wedding plans as they are not even started.I am hoping this will get him feeling romantic :)

Have a great day hun I will def pop over to the other thread, just been feeling a bit left out with no BD....

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Morning hun!
> 
> How are you? I read on the other read you got some BD at last! Ha ha!!!! I havent had any BD now since 2 weeks ago saturday!!! Even though we have talked. I am just waiting for him to make the move as I know he has been feeling anxious and stressed about us...but on the plus side, it doesnt look like I have OV yet and my CM is just very tacky and creamy at the moment! Usually I get very obvious EWCM so am thinking I wont OV till at least this weekend. Unfortunately OH is working hard this month so we wont be waking up in the morning together for a "lie in" until Friday!!!!! He is working nights you see.....OMG :(
> 
> Tonite we are having a talk about the wedding plans as they are not even started.I am hoping this will get him feeling romantic :)
> 
> Have a great day hun I will def pop over to the other thread, just been feeling a bit left out with no BD....
> 
> xxx

Hi hun

I've been getting my timings mixed up over the last 3 cycles, not sure if you read that. Started to get a great line on POAS today so hopefully will be a positive this evening. I should BD tonight and hubby better oblige tomorrow, you would think BD was something really terrible! CM has started again so that ties in with OPK.

The wedding plans should help tonight, try and get a practice in for the honeymoon, lol! I understand that you dont want to be on the other thread right now so I will still be here to help you out and listen if you need me too.

Good luck for tonight hun, :hugs:xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hello ladies, glad to hear you both sounding more positive.

Well, I have some news.....I'm having TWINS :baby::baby:

I can't believe it! Went for early scan today due to some sharp pains I was experiencing down in my lower left abdomen. Anyway, it turns out the pain is caused by a small ovarian cyst (left ovary) which is nothing to worry about but there are 2 separate sacks and 2 little beans. Saw the heartbeats flickering away! TWINS i'm absolutely GOB SMACKED! It's just not sinking in!

Anyway ladies I am so pleased that you two have each other and that you have found support on the other thread too. I'm so happy that we shared this time together and I'm sure it won't be long before you both join me over in 1st tri section.

Take care both of you and be sure to let me know of any good news! Good luck and lots of love Zoe xxxx

KEEP IN TOUCH xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

OMG twins, wonderful, the do say clomid caused multiple births!!! Wouldnt it be lovely if they were one of each!! Fantastic news hun.

I have just done an OPK today and very strong positive, we BD Fri, Sun, Tue and will again tonight, so I am in with a fantastic chance! I feel really positive 

Take care Zoe and keep in touch xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Zoe.......OH WOW TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :headspin: Thats just incredible!!
If the news could have gotten any better for you...there you are with 2 little beans!!!!! I am so happy for you!! :cloud9:

I bet that just feels unreal!!! Apart from the pains I hope you arent feeling to queasy or anything! 

I am keeping it together here, dont know if u have read my posts much but OH and I are having problems and havent BD-d for 2.5 weeks but hoping this weekend will be the start of BD as well as timing it with OV!

If I get a christmas BFP it truly will be a miracle from God!! 

Take care hun and pop in more often!! :thumbup:

xxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Morning hun!
> 
> How are you? I read on the other read you got some BD at last! Ha ha!!!! I havent had any BD now since 2 weeks ago saturday!!! Even though we have talked. I am just waiting for him to make the move as I know he has been feeling anxious and stressed about us...but on the plus side, it doesnt look like I have OV yet and my CM is just very tacky and creamy at the moment! Usually I get very obvious EWCM so am thinking I wont OV till at least this weekend. Unfortunately OH is working hard this month so we wont be waking up in the morning together for a "lie in" until Friday!!!!! He is working nights you see.....OMG :(
> 
> Tonite we are having a talk about the wedding plans as they are not even started.I am hoping this will get him feeling romantic :)
> 
> Have a great day hun I will def pop over to the other thread, just been feeling a bit left out with no BD....
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi hun
> 
> I've been getting my timings mixed up over the last 3 cycles, not sure if you read that. Started to get a great line on POAS today so hopefully will be a positive this evening. I should BD tonight and hubby better oblige tomorrow, you would think BD was something really terrible! CM has started again so that ties in with OPK.
> 
> The wedding plans should help tonight, try and get a practice in for the honeymoon, lol! I understand that you dont want to be on the other thread right now so I will still be here to help you out and listen if you need me too.
> 
> Good luck for tonight hun, :hugs:xxxClick to expand...

Hi hun! Glad to hear we can still chat on here....things last nite went well with wedding plans and things but at bedtime he just went to sleep and I woke up feeling very annoyed so I told him this morning that I am feeling so hurt and that I am not made of stone :growlmad:

He is now on night shifts sleeping at work so wont wake up with him till Friday morning....which should be when I OV....no EWCM or strong positives yet, but CM is getting wetter....so its only a matter of time till I get that strong line....and **** it I am going to damn well get what I want!!!! 

p.s I cant believe Zoe is having twins isnt that incredible!!!! Thats just bloomin crazy!!!!!!!!!!! I bet she is over the moon!!!

Speak soon Clare
xxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> ellaandcallum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Morning hun!
> 
> How are you? I read on the other read you got some BD at last! Ha ha!!!! I havent had any BD now since 2 weeks ago saturday!!! Even though we have talked. I am just waiting for him to make the move as I know he has been feeling anxious and stressed about us...but on the plus side, it doesnt look like I have OV yet and my CM is just very tacky and creamy at the moment! Usually I get very obvious EWCM so am thinking I wont OV till at least this weekend. Unfortunately OH is working hard this month so we wont be waking up in the morning together for a "lie in" until Friday!!!!! He is working nights you see.....OMG :(
> 
> Tonite we are having a talk about the wedding plans as they are not even started.I am hoping this will get him feeling romantic :)
> 
> Have a great day hun I will def pop over to the other thread, just been feeling a bit left out with no BD....
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi hun
> 
> I've been getting my timings mixed up over the last 3 cycles, not sure if you read that. Started to get a great line on POAS today so hopefully will be a positive this evening. I should BD tonight and hubby better oblige tomorrow, you would think BD was something really terrible! CM has started again so that ties in with OPK.
> 
> The wedding plans should help tonight, try and get a practice in for the honeymoon, lol! I understand that you dont want to be on the other thread right now so I will still be here to help you out and listen if you need me too.
> 
> Good luck for tonight hun, :hugs:xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi hun! Glad to hear we can still chat on here....things last nite went well with wedding plans and things but at bedtime he just went to sleep and I woke up feeling very annoyed so I told him this morning that I am feeling so hurt and that I am not made of stone :growlmad:
> 
> He is now on night shifts sleeping at work so wont wake up with him till Friday morning....which should be when I OV....no EWCM or strong positives yet, but CM is getting wetter....so its only a matter of time till I get that strong line....and **** it I am going to damn well get what I want!!!!
> 
> p.s I cant believe Zoe is having twins isnt that incredible!!!! Thats just bloomin crazy!!!!!!!!!!! I bet she is over the moon!!!
> 
> Speak soon Clare
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

Incredible hey..lucky Zoe, first cycle and everything. I bet she is in astonishment!!lol!!


My CM was very wet yesterday like water not EWCM and then I got a mega strong positive today but hardly an ewcm weird, so luckily DH has agreed to BD again, I was dreading asking him, reassuring him that this will be the last time this cycle, madness hey, even though I want to BD tomorrow, he aint gonna wanna know I am sure of it but I did BD last night and will tonight so that should be enough, fingers crossed.

I know exactly how you feel hun, DH is smilar to your OH and it does my head in!!! But you try and go for it in the next few days, dont forget it takes one or in Zoe's case,lol 2 little spermies.

I am glad wedding is coming along, there is so much to organise, thats why I got married a broad, less hassle!!lol!!

Speak to you later, gotta run xxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hey hun 
How are you today?? How is it going with BD-ing???
I havent seen OH since Tues now as he has been on overtime nights and days at work so wont see him till tomoz. Am going to use one of my expensive First Response OPK's tonite and post on here for you to see and check what you think....hopefully I will get BD tomorrow morning or bust!!!!!!!!

Catch up later hopefully xxx


----------



## cdj1

Woo hooo!!!!! I am getting my LH surge!!!!! So hassling OH tomorrow morning!!! :sex:

xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi chick

Just got on the laptop, we have been at Callums Xmas play until gone 9pm then caught up with Eastenders and Gavin & Stacey. Callum was great in the play he had a few speaking parts but went very shy when he saw me and DH in the front row, lol, and wouldnt look at the camera. It was so cute, there was little 4 year olds dancing, singing and wiggling. They were all fantastic considering it was their 3rd performance and were all very tired. I am gonna struggle to get Callum up tomorrow.

You got your surge, fantastic, so you will ovulate tomorrow and then the tww begins on Sat! I hope you do get a BD in, especially now you have your surge, mega important day! I ovulated today I assume as had surge yesterday. We did BD last night, or should I say early hours of this morning, it was gone 12:00. DH isnt up for it tonight, if it doesnt happen this month I am gonna start BD later in my cycle, we have been doing it for a whole week. I have the last 2 days of continuous BD so I really hope I have done enough. DH admitted he was a little pressured last night to perform, lol, thats why there is no chance tonight, but I am really tired anyway and could do with going to bed soon. Tomorrow or should I say in one hour I will officially be in the TWW! This is gonna drag I just know it but I am hoping with the run up to Xmas I wont think about it too much. I am out Saturday for a curry with the girls so I may have a few ciders, we will see. 3 of them are pregnant so its not like its gonna be a heavy night anyway, gotta take Ella to her Scouts Xmas Fair Sunday anyway. I am meant to be out on the lash next Friday but I am hesitant as there is that chance I will be pregnant, but then I may not, so I dunno yet, I will see how symptoms go next week. I will be 8dpo then, I will POAS anyway not that it would show positive. I know lots of women drink and smoke and dont even know. I must give up the ciggies, having this baby is the only chance of me kicking this awful habit, I managed to stop straight away when I was pregnant before so if I have an incentive then I can mentally do it. I know I want a baby and that should be enough to make me give up, but then when I feel let down each month I straight away reach for them. It has to happen in order for me to be able to do it. Its quite a weird one.

I so hope you get to BD tomorrow, having him away might be a good thing because it might make him want to BD as he has missed you, heres hoping!

Keep me posted. xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Morning hun!

how are you feeling today? it sounds like you had a great time watching Callum!!! Did you take many pics? You will have to let me know if you have put them on FB!!! How was he getting up today??

Well, OH came home this morning and i was feeling very determined to attack him pmsl but no need!! He had obviously missed me and before I knew it we were :sex:!!!!! I felt bad but all I could think about was, hurry up so I can put my knees up ha ha ha!!!! :shhh:! After that I got up and I know you aren't meant to test with FMU but I did and here is the test: looking VERY positive! [bottom photo] I will also check at 8.30pm tonite which is my usual testing time to see whats going on! I have left OH in bed now I am on the sofa still with my knees up!!! :dohh:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulati...sponse-ovulation-predictor-kit-surge-yet.html

So you have been busy BD=ing this week then I must say I will be so shocked if you dont get a :bfp:!!! You have been at it like a rabbit!! I guess OH will be pleased that you wont be asking again? Or has he been OK about it??

About the smoking - I used to smoke a lot, about 10 a day, well I thought that was a lot! I am the same as you when I got stressed out, I always reached for the fags!! But around 9 weeks ago now I decided I had enough of the smell of them, the taste in the morning and the way they used to make me feel...and joined the gym...and I havent looked back since! But being an ex-smoker, I can understand your logic about giving them up when you get good news....which I am pretty sure you will get after all that :sex:!!!! 

Well, I am not expecting to get lucky with any more BD, although I will see how OH is this evening....if I get a positive OPK tonite I might just try again!! But if not, I am sure there will be plenty of :spermy: to catch my egg!!! And then we will be in that lovely 2WW!!!!!!!! No :af: allowed in December!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a good day speak to you later!! xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Morning hun!
> 
> how are you feeling today? it sounds like you had a great time watching Callum!!! Did you take many pics? You will have to let me know if you have put them on FB!!! How was he getting up today??
> 
> Well, OH came home this morning and i was feeling very determined to attack him pmsl but no need!! He had obviously missed me and before I knew it we were :sex:!!!!! I felt bad but all I could think about was, hurry up so I can put my knees up ha ha ha!!!! :shhh:! After that I got up and I know you aren't meant to test with FMU but I did and here is the test: looking VERY positive! [bottom photo] I will also check at 8.30pm tonite which is my usual testing time to see whats going on! I have left OH in bed now I am on the sofa still with my knees up!!! :dohh:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulati...sponse-ovulation-predictor-kit-surge-yet.html
> 
> So you have been busy BD=ing this week then I must say I will be so shocked if you dont get a :bfp:!!! You have been at it like a rabbit!! I guess OH will be pleased that you wont be asking again? Or has he been OK about it??
> 
> About the smoking - I used to smoke a lot, about 10 a day, well I thought that was a lot! I am the same as you when I got stressed out, I always reached for the fags!! But around 9 weeks ago now I decided I had enough of the smell of them, the taste in the morning and the way they used to make me feel...and joined the gym...and I havent looked back since! But being an ex-smoker, I can understand your logic about giving them up when you get good news....which I am pretty sure you will get after all that :sex:!!!!
> 
> Well, I am not expecting to get lucky with any more BD, although I will see how OH is this evening....if I get a positive OPK tonite I might just try again!! But if not, I am sure there will be plenty of :spermy: to catch my egg!!! And then we will be in that lovely 2WW!!!!!!!! No :af: allowed in December!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have a good day speak to you later!! xxx


Hi hun

Just looked at your ticker, you are the same as me, cd 18 and 1dpo, should ovulation day for you be today as you had your surge yesterday?, now I didnt BD last night, too knackered but did in the early hours that day, I done a test today and it is still a strong line but not positive, I might try and get one in tonight. I am so pleased that the OH instigated the BD I bet that has given you some confidence back and defo good chance of a BFP. We both have such a good chance, I cant help but feel excited and seem a bit more relaxed this cycle. I did jokingly ask DH for a BD last night but he declined, I knew it was coming!!lol!! But thought I had nothing to lose. i put my legs up too and when DH comes back from the bathroom I just bend my legs, he would laugh if he saw me air cycling.lol!

I did take some piccies of the little man even though he wouldnt look at me, lol!!! I will put a couple on FB over the weekend, I have to be careful that I only put ones on of just Callum and no-ones children in the background as people get funny about their kids being on the internet.

Your test does look defo positive, you may find now it will lighten in colour, the minority of women have a continual surge for about 2 days. But technically you should BD still just incase.

Catch up this evening. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Clare! 
Hope you had a good day....mine was pretty chilled out after this mornings :sex: I am starting to get the tiniest bit hopeful but I am not sure that I could persuade OH to :sex: again tonight but I am going to test anyway just to torture myself!!! ha ha!!!

Well, from tomorrow I will consider it the start of the TWW even though my chances are looking pretty slim, but its a chance nonetheless!!!! 

Have a good evening hun xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hi Clare!
> Hope you had a good day....mine was pretty chilled out after this mornings :sex: I am starting to get the tiniest bit hopeful but I am not sure that I could persuade OH to :sex: again tonight but I am going to test anyway just to torture myself!!! ha ha!!!
> 
> Well, from tomorrow I will consider it the start of the TWW even though my chances are looking pretty slim, but its a chance nonetheless!!!!
> 
> Have a good evening hun xxx

Hello lovely

I have had a pretty chilled day, Ella had her class assembly, I cried at someone elses kid getting stage fright!! what was that all about!! The shame!!lol!!! Been to my mates for some lovely turkey rolls, yum, I have eaten 4 crusty rolls today, what a bloody pig!!!! Just got the kids settled, they are being little monkeys at the moment and I just delved under Ella's bed and I am not happy, I cant believe the shite she has shoved under there so I said to her she has gotta sort it out tomorrow, how am I meant to clean under her bed with the hoover if there is god knows what under there!! I dont know what I might find!!pmsl!!!

Your chances are far from slim, you BD on ovulation day, a very very good chance I would say. I doubt I will get to BD tonight hubby has gone down the pub and I am not waiting up for him, he will only get in and fall asleep and dribble on the sofa!!!lol!! Not an attractive sight!!pmsl!!! I think I am pretty much done anyway. I would love one of those clear blue fertility monitors but have you seen the price of them, about £70, they are meant to be fantastic.

I'm gonna test tomorrow too, I dunno why, pointless really. I have been feeling a bit uncomfortable this evening, bloated and crampy. I cant even begin to symptom spot as no symptoms should techincally appear until implantation has occurred. But what the hell!!!lol!! A few stabs in the boobage area too, lol!! Thought I might chuck that one in!!!!pmsl!

Anyway gotta go, Callum has come down moaning he is hungary but he is not getting anything its 9:30 and he should be asleep!!lol!!

Have a good one and speak tomorrow. xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi Claire

Just an update today at 2po, feel cramps, had a weird pain on my right side for an hour or so last night, dont think it was ovulation cramps, it felt different. I have milky cm and a soft cervix. Feeling bloated and just done a big bag of Revels!!!lol!!!! Boobs dont hurt and I have a tiny headache. Bottom of back hurts so loving the in my head symptoms already!!!lol! Take care and will speak to you tomorrow as out tonight, woo hoo!! xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Love!!

Have a good night tonite, hope you didnt get too drunk or smoke too much pmsl!!! I just finished work at 8pm and have work at 8am :-/

I had the same cramps as you today and then when I went to the loo I had a massive blob of EWCM and now have started worrying that I havent BD-d tonight as well.....I dont think I can make OH have :sex: with me again as usually he is a morning person, oh dear...now I am thinking I wont have a chance but then sperm are mean to live for 3-5 days so I heard, so maybe, just maybe some are swimming towards my egg!!

I dont blame you for symptom spotting, I have been doing it all day as well....its been driving me mad, every little twinge etc. At the moment I have OV pains and I am really annoyed about it!!!! I might just have to resort to some kind of rape or blackmailing....!!!

Anyway apart from that, lets settle down and enjoy the joys of the TWW and all the symptom spotting!! :D

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hi Love!!
> 
> Have a good night tonite, hope you didnt get too drunk or smoke too much pmsl!!! I just finished work at 8pm and have work at 8am :-/
> 
> I had the same cramps as you today and then when I went to the loo I had a massive blob of EWCM and now have started worrying that I havent BD-d tonight as well.....I dont think I can make OH have :sex: with me again as usually he is a morning person, oh dear...now I am thinking I wont have a chance but then sperm are mean to live for 3-5 days so I heard, so maybe, just maybe some are swimming towards my egg!!
> 
> I dont blame you for symptom spotting, I have been doing it all day as well....its been driving me mad, every little twinge etc. At the moment I have OV pains and I am really annoyed about it!!!! I might just have to resort to some kind of rape or blackmailing....!!!
> 
> Anyway apart from that, lets settle down and enjoy the joys of the TWW and all the symptom spotting!! :D
> 
> xxx

Hi hun

I am back and feeling very bloated, it was not a good idea to eat first, I had 2 cokes and an orange how boring is that!!! 4 fags and thats it!!!! So done well and spent hardly anything!! My 2 preggies friends were there, one has 3 weeks to go the other is 18 weeks and has a scan next week. So was rather jealous of them!!!lol!!!!

That blob could of been man juice, lol!!! I think you are pretty much done and dusted really now, you might of been luckier if you BD last night, but I wouldnt bother persuing it now. You have a bloody good chance the odds are high so dont worry, you have a good as chance as any.  And yes sperm do live for a good few days so chill babe.lol!!!

I noticed my boobs looked different tonight, veiny which I dont normally get until a few days before period, and aerola looks smooth with white bumps and like a bit of a ring around one, but its gotta be far too early, unless I ovulated earlier than what I thought, but I couldnt of done as I used OPK's. I also have a bloody headache but not my usual type and I am ever so relaxed so confused.

I had a nap at 3:30 and then got woke up abruptly by one of Kev' mates knocking at 4:15 to watch the footie, but Kev had gone out. I dont normally nap, I am so bloody tired.

Oh well, 6 more days until testing, as I read some women get the BFP at 9dpo and I am going out that night too so dont wanna drink really, I will see how symptoms go next week, if I think I am out then I may have a few Xmas bevvies with another of my BF's and the preggy BF is out too. I might need to drink if she is out!!!lol!!

Take care speak to you later. xxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hello!!!

How are you today??? Any new symptoms or anything???

I have nothing today except lotion-like CM, and a very high and wet cervix! lol! TMI!!!! I did have some tiny twinges in my right ovary this morning but not even worth getting excited over. Last nite I had 11 hours sleep! I was soooo tired!!! 

Tonite is my works do and I cant wait to get dressed up in my new dress and shoes!! I have even done a fake tan and am wearing false eyelashes!! I look the business! Hope OH notices.....I could do with another shag regardless of CD!!!! 

Not feeling very positive today about getting :BFP: as I cant feel any symptoms as yet though I know it is only very very early days!!! I am also contemplating POAS on Saturday as I am going out drinking too and would hate to drink if I was even the slightest bit unsure if I had a BFP or not!!!!!!!! We will have to post our sticks on here....will you be doing FMU? I have some 10umil sticks so will use those but they are only ic's!!!

Speak soon!!! xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> How are you today??? Any new symptoms or anything???
> 
> I have nothing today except lotion-like CM, and a very high and wet cervix! lol! TMI!!!! I did have some tiny twinges in my right ovary this morning but not even worth getting excited over. Last nite I had 11 hours sleep! I was soooo tired!!!
> 
> Tonite is my works do and I cant wait to get dressed up in my new dress and shoes!! I have even done a fake tan and am wearing false eyelashes!! I look the business! Hope OH notices.....I could do with another shag regardless of CD!!!!
> 
> Not feeling very positive today about getting :BFP: as I cant feel any symptoms as yet though I know it is only very very early days!!! I am also contemplating POAS on Saturday as I am going out drinking too and would hate to drink if I was even the slightest bit unsure if I had a BFP or not!!!!!!!! We will have to post our sticks on here....will you be doing FMU? I have some 10umil sticks so will use those but they are only ic's!!!
> 
> Speak soon!!! xxx

Hi you sexy lady, lol! Iam sure you will knock him out!!!pmsl!!

I have had the high wet cervix, but last night and today I have noticed that I can hardly get my finger up there (sorry lol), everything seems as if it has closed in, weird!! But I managed to feel milky lotiony cm but not on knickers only upon investigation!!lol!! I have had a few aches and twinges nothing major either, but it is still early days considering implantation would not pf occured yet, they say between 6-10dpo. Boobs dont hurt but my BF didnt get hardly any symptoms until 4 weeks, no cm, no sickness only feeling tired. I too feel tired. I will pee on a stick on Friday, which I know is far too early but what the hell, I am using cheap 10mius from ebay too, and once and if I get a line will get a CB digital, I hope!

I might ask the girls on the preggie boards about this closed in cervix thing and will google it, very strange.

I am out Friday but only down our local community centre as they are having a Xmas party for the kids, me, my preggie BF and my other BF are all not drinking so I am not gonna either. Plus DH has work the next day and I cannot cope with kids and hangover, they do not mix!!!!!lol!!

Anyway better run, oh there is a documentary that Amanda Holden did and she did some training on becoming a midwife, it is on ITV tonight so gonna watch that as I love things like this, whether TTC or not!!

Catch up soon xxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Cervix is playing silly buggers, its now high soft and wet!!WTF is going on!!lol!xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi Claire

How was last night, did your OH like your outfit? Did we have a hangover this morning?pmsl! Its bloody cold today they have forecast snow all week for us now, great! Shame its not next week, I would love a white Xmas!

Here I am at 5dpo and my all in the head smyptoms are:-

Creamey wet CM
Unreachable CP
More peeing
Headache
Tired
Dull pain on left side had this on and off all day
Thirsty 

Hows yours going? xxx


----------



## cdj1

Hey hun
Have just finished a very long day at work 8am-5pm which after 2 hours sleep last nite was not fun! Only drank 2 or 3 drinks last nite and was home by 11pm!! OH was being difficult last nite and we havent spoken since then!!! lol! He certainly didnt appreciate my outfit :( 

Anyway....back to important business!!!!!
My all in my head symptoms are:

Clear and stretchy CM but very scant
Almost unreachable CP and it is at a weird angle!!!! Oh and it is wet too.
Tired
Dizzy spells (but think its cos I am knackered)
Hungry but also lack of real appetite
Hip pains but this may be due to ultra high heels last nite!!! 

I am not sure if these are any good or even real lol! I think the symptom that will really spell it out for me would be some pink CM...as I NEVER spot when :af: comes.....I just bleed...so if I get any spotting I will assume I am pregnant!!!!

I wonder why our cervixes are so high!!!! I wish I had gotten a basal thermometer as apparently if your temps get high and stay high after OV thats a really good sign!!

Let me know any more symptoms!! p.s. I am gonna POAS on Saturday FMU....

I hope we get our :bfp:'s....we REALLY deserve them!!!

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hey hun
> Have just finished a very long day at work 8am-5pm which after 2 hours sleep last nite was not fun! Only drank 2 or 3 drinks last nite and was home by 11pm!! OH was being difficult last nite and we havent spoken since then!!! lol! He certainly didnt appreciate my outfit :(
> 
> Anyway....back to important business!!!!!
> My all in my head symptoms are:
> 
> Clear and stretchy CM but very scant
> Almost unreachable CP and it is at a weird angle!!!! Oh and it is wet too.
> Tired
> Dizzy spells (but think its cos I am knackered)
> Hungry but also lack of real appetite
> Hip pains but this may be due to ultra high heels last nite!!!
> 
> I am not sure if these are any good or even real lol! I think the symptom that will really spell it out for me would be some pink CM...as I NEVER spot when :af: comes.....I just bleed...so if I get any spotting I will assume I am pregnant!!!!
> 
> I wonder why our cervixes are so high!!!! I wish I had gotten a basal thermometer as apparently if your temps get high and stay high after OV thats a really good sign!!
> 
> Let me know any more symptoms!! p.s. I am gonna POAS on Saturday FMU....
> 
> I hope we get our :bfp:'s....we REALLY deserve them!!!
> 
> xxx

Hi hunnie pot

Problems with OH again, men are odd creatures you know, definately from another planet!!lol!! Take it with a pinch of salt at the moment and try not to stress about it.

I dont know why the cervix is high and I know what you mean about the weird angle but to be honest I checked CP last month and it turned out to be aload of b*ll***s! So who knows!!!

Our symptoms are so very similar lets hope this is our month! I never spot either but to be honest with my other 2 kids I never had implantation pain that I remember but defo no bleeding!! Nor has any of my friends, I do think it is a rare thing to be honest. If that happened to me in the next couple of days I would defo assume the same as you.

The thing with temping, it seems to be a pain, you have to do it at the same time every day before you even get out or bed, before you talk I think etc etc, I cant commit to doing that. I am sure you have to do it early too! If you can do it then go ahead it might help next time.

Catch up later but wish the days would hurry along. xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hello ladies just thought I would pop on and say Hi :wave: I haven't forgotten about you two lovely ladies and I do have a look from time to time to see how you are getting on. I haven't read all your posts (as I kind of feel like i'm intruding here now!) but I just wanted to wish you both good luck for when you test. I'm thinking of you and keeping my fingers firmly crossed for the both of you.

Hope you get your much wanted Christmas BFP's xx 

GOOD LUCK!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cdj1

_Hope_ said:


> Hello ladies just thought I would pop on and say Hi :wave: I haven't forgotten about you two lovely ladies and I do have a look from time to time to see how you are getting on. I haven't read all your posts (as I kind of feel like i'm intruding here now!) but I just wanted to wish you both good luck for when you test. I'm thinking of you and keeping my fingers firmly crossed for the both of you.
> 
> Hope you get your much wanted Christmas BFP's xx
> 
> GOOD LUCK!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Hi Zoe!!! :flower:
Glad to hear you are still around and are thinking of us ladies!!! 
Hope you are well and everything is going good for the 2 beans!!!!!
Have a good Christmas!! 

xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hello Clare!! :hi:

How are you doing? I am OK thanks...guess what..I am tired again lol!! 
I wish I could say its cos I am pregnant but I have had work today from 7.30am-1pm then fished with my dad from 2-4.30! We were both asleep on the sofa at his house by 5.30 and dribbling lol!!! :blush:

I was reading your earlier thread on the other group and it sounds like you are having the same kind of non-specific symptoms I am having though you mentioned you are cramping!!!! :thumbup: Thats a great sign!! I also POAS just now and am getting "line-eye" just willing there to be the faintest pink lines when really it is far too early to show any HCG!!!! 

My symptoms today are sooo boring - tiredness (but see above!), some mild pains in my boobs but could be my imagination or bra!!!! :haha: my CM is very little and lotion-like but there is hardly any of it. My CP is again very high!! I can hardly get at it!!! Come back cervix!!!!!!
I suppose my main symptom is my boobs - they are fuller, and a little tender, or at least i think they are, but then again this is also a PMT symptom and AF is due on 24 Dec....so not totally unexpected!!!

I hope you aren't feeling to negative..I have started to lose any hope now tbh, because I want this so badly, and this is my dream!!!! 

Anyway I am about to fish out the HPT from the bin now and study it some more seeing as OH is out watching the footie and then I am going to bed as all that fishing has tired me out..will easy be in bed by 9/9.30!!

Let me know how you are before bed!!! You are keeping me sane!!!! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hello Clare!! :hi:
> 
> How are you doing? I am OK thanks...guess what..I am tired again lol!!
> I wish I could say its cos I am pregnant but I have had work today from 7.30am-1pm then fished with my dad from 2-4.30! We were both asleep on the sofa at his house by 5.30 and dribbling lol!!! :blush:
> 
> I was reading your earlier thread on the other group and it sounds like you are having the same kind of non-specific symptoms I am having though you mentioned you are cramping!!!! :thumbup: Thats a great sign!! I also POAS just now and am getting "line-eye" just willing there to be the faintest pink lines when really it is far too early to show any HCG!!!!
> 
> My symptoms today are sooo boring - tiredness (but see above!), some mild pains in my boobs but could be my imagination or bra!!!! :haha: my CM is very little and lotion-like but there is hardly any of it. My CP is again very high!! I can hardly get at it!!! Come back cervix!!!!!!
> I suppose my main symptom is my boobs - they are fuller, and a little tender, or at least i think they are, but then again this is also a PMT symptom and AF is due on 24 Dec....so not totally unexpected!!!
> 
> I hope you aren't feeling to negative..I have started to lose any hope now tbh, because I want this so badly, and this is my dream!!!!
> 
> Anyway I am about to fish out the HPT from the bin now and study it some more seeing as OH is out watching the footie and then I am going to bed as all that fishing has tired me out..will easy be in bed by 9/9.30!!
> 
> Let me know how you are before bed!!! You are keeping me sane!!!! xxxx :hugs:

Hi hun

Yeah not feeling it at the moment, I dont know why there is no reason why it shouldnt happen this month for either of us! I have hardly any cm this evening, CP is all over the place, most of the time right out of the way. I POAS today and nothing but it was not first thing urine so gonna do it again in the morning. I read today on the web a couple of girls getting BFP's at 6 and 7dpo but that is super rare. The other thread I am on loads of the women are getting BFP's and its quite depressing, I want this so much like you!

I have had a stitch like pain on one side today and then both sides started hurting on and off and a funny feeling in my bits, lol!!

I am really tired to I went to bed last night at 9:30pm which is unheard of for me, and I wont be up for much longer tonight. Just been writing loads of Xmas cards and its done my head in now!!lol!!

Boobs dont hurt which really is an odd thing as they do normally hurt after AF or start hurting now. Maybe the lack of symptoms is a good thing, I cannot remember any with my first two until I found out at 5 weeks.

I am due on Xmas eve too, fan bloody tastic!! well I hope not anyway!!! We will see, I have a longer cycle this month!! Longer to wait!!:growlmad:

A warning with those IC, if they are the dip strips they can leave terrible evaps! How did you get on rumaging through the bin!!lol!!


Zoe, hi hun, I am glad you are OK and looking after those precious beans, have a fantastic Christmas and heres hoping me and Claire will be with you soon. 

Take care both of you and report back tomorrow with no symptoms and no BFP!!!lol!! Loving the PMA!!! HA!HA! You keep me sane to I have no-one else really to talk to!!! xxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Morning Claire, you are probably taking advantage of having a lay in and is snoring away as I type!!lol!!

Last night on one side, very low down I had an ache for about an hour and it even started making that leg ache too. This morning I felt sick and still feel it abit now and I even dreament I had a BFP but to be honest that is probably due to too much time on here!lol! I dont know if the ache is relevant but still feeling it abit now actually. BFN today, what do I expect!!!lol!!

Hows your symptoms today hunnie?

Gonna dash anyway got loads to do, catch up later, lots of love xx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Clare!!
I am off to work shortly but just thought I would pop by and see your symptoms!!
I have had some mild twinges on my left side but could have imagined them...my boobs are the same but not sore and my CM is very little...my cervix though is almost UNREACHABLE!! Its really odd!!! My main symptom is feeling light headed as I have done for the last few days but think it is all in my head.....and my other main symptom is that I REALLY REALLY want a :bfp:!!!!!!! I am so broody I went to Boots today to look at all of the babygrows :(

I dont want to go to work I am very tired and cant wait for 8pm!!!!

Let me know any news later hon!! xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hi Clare!!
> I am off to work shortly but just thought I would pop by and see your symptoms!!
> I have had some mild twinges on my left side but could have imagined them...my boobs are the same but not sore and my CM is very little...my cervix though is almost UNREACHABLE!! Its really odd!!! My main symptom is feeling light headed as I have done for the last few days but think it is all in my head.....and my other main symptom is that I REALLY REALLY want a :bfp:!!!!!!! I am so broody I went to Boots today to look at all of the babygrows :(
> 
> I dont want to go to work I am very tired and cant wait for 8pm!!!!
> 
> Let me know any news later hon!! xxx

Hi hun

I am very cold, 20cms forecast for us tonight of the white stuff! Great!!:growlmad:

Just touched boobs lol they feel slightly tender but just been to the loo and cp is high and I had lots of lotioney creamey cm, boy have I never been so happy to see that!! Probably wont mean nothing lol and AF will show. Bit of cramping going on and achiness so just praying now!

Still early days for both of us Claire, you are a day behind me so you never know by the weekend it could be symptoms galore for us!!:happydance:

Catch up later this evening hun. xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Good Evening hun!

Hope you are warming up in front of a lovely fire?? It is very cold here too and forecast some snow showers later this week...GREAT!!

I hope you are right about the symptoms...I am having creamy CM too and still ultra high CP...but no cramps and no sore boobies lol!!! I still feel light headed and at work around 7pm felt sick as a dog but OK now. In the Channel Islands we have a xmas lottery and I made a bargain with God if we didnt win it can I please get pregnant!! I hope he obliges me!!!

Have you POAS yet?? I did yesterday as I was bored and a snow white negative.....I am going to again tonite but I know it will be blank...let me know if you see anything interesting!!!

Speak soon hun xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Good Evening hun!
> 
> Hope you are warming up in front of a lovely fire?? It is very cold here too and forecast some snow showers later this week...GREAT!!
> 
> I hope you are right about the symptoms...I am having creamy CM too and still ultra high CP...but no cramps and no sore boobies lol!!! I still feel light headed and at work around 7pm felt sick as a dog but OK now. In the Channel Islands we have a xmas lottery and I made a bargain with God if we didnt win it can I please get pregnant!! I hope he obliges me!!!
> 
> Have you POAS yet?? I did yesterday as I was bored and a snow white negative.....I am going to again tonite but I know it will be blank...let me know if you see anything interesting!!!
> 
> Speak soon hun xxx

Ver cold here hun, well over 8inches and more to come today and tomorrow. I have the heating on full whack, cant really have my fire on at the mo coz of the kiddies.

Loving your little deal, fingers crossed it works!! I was so crampy last night, niggly pains, and stuffy nose and lots of cm this morning. I do hope this is it for us, we are having very similar symptoms. I have twinges now as I type, have a headache and felt sick earlier. Oh have been very lightheaded and dizzy and had heartburn too.

My boobs arent hurting they were slightly tender last night, nothing major, hope ths is a sign too, as normally they would be hurting by now.

BFN today but thats to be expected, only 8dpo!!lol!

Keep warm and speak later. xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Good Evening hun!
> 
> Hope you are warming up in front of a lovely fire?? It is very cold here too and forecast some snow showers later this week...GREAT!!
> 
> I hope you are right about the symptoms...I am having creamy CM too and still ultra high CP...but no cramps and no sore boobies lol!!! I still feel light headed and at work around 7pm felt sick as a dog but OK now. In the Channel Islands we have a xmas lottery and I made a bargain with God if we didnt win it can I please get pregnant!! I hope he obliges me!!!
> 
> Have you POAS yet?? I did yesterday as I was bored and a snow white negative.....I am going to again tonite but I know it will be blank...let me know if you see anything interesting!!!
> 
> Speak soon hun xxx
> 
> Ver cold here hun, well over 8inches and more to come today and tomorrow. I have the heating on full whack, cant really have my fire on at the mo coz of the kiddies.
> 
> Loving your little deal, fingers crossed it works!! I was so crampy last night, niggly pains, and stuffy nose and lots of cm this morning. I do hope this is it for us, we are having very similar symptoms. I have twinges now as I type, have a headache and felt sick earlier. Oh have been very lightheaded and dizzy and had heartburn too.
> 
> My boobs arent hurting they were slightly tender last night, nothing major, hope ths is a sign too, as normally they would be hurting by now.
> 
> BFN today but thats to be expected, only 8dpo!!lol!
> 
> Keep warm and speak later. xxxxxClick to expand...

Hi hun!
Hope you havent frozen yet? Have the kids now broken up from school? I am guessing they have with all the snow?

I just got back from a 9 hour day at work and am quite tired but not as bad as I thought I might be. I have almost no symptoms now, except still light headed, stuffy nose (but I work in a hot care home...) no cramping at all, hardly and creamy CM and CP is at a funny angle still...I did have a funny turn at work but I just DONT feel pregnant at all....

I just POAS but of course its :bfn: and snow white!!! :cry:

My only positive is that as my cycles have been so irregular for the last 3 months, as from Sunday I would be at the end of my 29 day cycle (that I used to have)...so AF is "late" as from Sunday as the rest of my cycles have been 33, 30 and 29 days!!! And I have to admit I dont feel like :af: is coming...so this is a positive thing!! Its my only hope!! :shrug:

I REALLY hope you get your :bfp:, you have certainly worked harder to get it than me!!! Hahaha!! Next month I am going to start charting temps etc using that FF website!! And I am going to hassle OH much much more!!! :haha:

Let me know how your day has been and any POAS result!!!

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi hun

Feeling poo at the moment, just spent an evening with my preg BF, and I was telling her how I was feeling, CM etc and she said well what does that mean and I said they could be symptoms and she said nothing. Then her OH started slagging my other BF off, oh it all got to much tonight, they think they are better than everyone else, at the moment I could quite easily do without that friendship.

Well so called symptoms today, was lots of cm this morning, but not so much now. Bloated and burping but drank 4 glasses of coke and had beans on toast!! High CP still. Cramping on and off, veiny boobs and I am sure they look different. Very very tired too. I didnt sleep very well last night, tossing and turning and woke up for a wee.

I will test tomorrow at 9dpo but probably a BFN! I am so upset today I could cry after seeing BF and her bump, I am sure she sticks it out more just to get at me!!lol!!!

You still have a good chance hun, you BD at the time of O too, as I have said before it takes only one little swimmer. So when is your AF due then? You say Sunday, do you mean next Sunday? I am due on Xmas Eve of all bloody days!!! I am assuming I am anyway as I had late O, not sure what my LP is though. The other thread I am on everyone is getting BFP's, its gutting, or could just could be a lucky thread, who knows! I cant do the temp thing I wish you luck with that even though it is interesting to see if your temps dip or stay high, it does give you a good indication of pregnancy.

Yep, kids defo broke up, all the schools were shut, we are expecting more heavy snow tomorrow night!!! It is freezing out there but I was proud of myself as I drove home without so much of a skid!!!lol!!

Take care hunnie and speak tomorrow re. updates!! xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hey hun
I am about to go out but wanted to say have a good night...I have not POAS as I feel so negative but did buy 2 FRER from Boots so will test in the morning! Its my new addiction!!!

I have no new symptoms except a flush on my face and chest but it is cold...and some dizziness and CP is VERY high!!

Speak tomorrow xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi hun
Enjoy your night, I was having hot flushes, my face felt like it was on fire and CP is all over the place. The thing that I have had most of the day now is this metal taste and thirst, its doing my head in now, I have had enough of it! Whether it means anything I dont know.

Let me know how you get on in the morning hun. Fingers crossed hey but dont forget its still far too early. xxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Morning hun!
How are you today? I am OK bit tired and headache but couldnt drink much last night and was in bed by midnite!!! My heels were too high and I was not in the right mood!
But finally some new symptom!! Last nite when I wiped I just expected to see nothing but some very small amount of white CM....but a big (TMI WARNING) dollop of snot-like CM came out of me! It cant be sperm as I havent :sex: for 10 days! I have never had this before and am hoping it is a good sign...this morning we did :sex: so now I cant tell whats what! LOL

Anyway even so, I am still not feeling positive...POAS late last nite on FRER and it was SNOW WHITE! :( AF is due in 4 days and so far no PMT symptoms, no cramps and no funny dragging pains like I usually get....hope this is a good sign too.....!

Hope you have more exciting news than me!!! xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Morning hun!
> How are you today? I am OK bit tired and headache but couldnt drink much last night and was in bed by midnite!!! My heels were too high and I was not in the right mood!
> But finally some new symptom!! Last nite when I wiped I just expected to see nothing but some very small amount of white CM....but a big (TMI WARNING) dollop of snot-like CM came out of me! It cant be sperm as I havent :sex: for 10 days! I have never had this before and am hoping it is a good sign...this morning we did :sex: so now I cant tell whats what! LOL
> 
> Anyway even so, I am still not feeling positive...POAS late last nite on FRER and it was SNOW WHITE! :( AF is due in 4 days and so far no PMT symptoms, no cramps and no funny dragging pains like I usually get....hope this is a good sign too.....!
> 
> Hope you have more exciting news than me!!! xxx

Hi hun

That great about the snot,lol!! although I have had that once or twice before. But I have read women who have had that go onto have a BFP. I peed on a FRER just an hour ago and nothing, I went to boots and bought 2 double packs on BOGOF! I would of thought the FRER should work by now, but I did some research and it is only a 25miu test. 4 days until AF too. I bet I am out this month, I just really feel it, despite having some symptoms especially the metal mouth and being tired.

So no exciting news my head I hope you had a good night and its great you BD, OH must be feeling a bit more relaxed.

Take care hun and catch up this evening.xxx:hugs:

My boobs hurt today and I am hungary and I have wet CM


----------



## ellaandcallum

Evening update lol!!! Having some good cramps here, really feels like AF, but obviously cant be. Also I was thinking I assumed I ovulated the day after my surge, sometimes it can be the day after so there could be a chance I am only 9dpo, look at me clinging onto any bit of hope!!!lol!! Also, implantation can occur between 6-12dpo and then hcg can take a few days to show in urine, so we cant be out for sure until 14dpo. Regardless of the sensitivity of the test, if implantation has not happened then there wont be hcg. Something that may cheer you up!!!Lol!!xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> Evening update lol!!! Having some good cramps here, really feels like AF, but obviously cant be. Also I was thinking I assumed I ovulated the day after my surge, sometimes it can be the day after so there could be a chance I am only 9dpo, look at me clinging onto any bit of hope!!!lol!! Also, implantation can occur between 6-12dpo and then hcg can take a few days to show in urine, so we cant be out for sure until 14dpo. Regardless of the sensitivity of the test, if implantation has not happened then there wont be hcg. Something that may cheer you up!!!Lol!!xxxxx

Hey hun!!!
Cramping is great news!!! Is it like :af: pains???? I THINK I am having some period type "dragging pains" do u know the ones??? I am a bit upset though as I feel like AF is coming :( I really do.......
I know it would be too early to test for a :bfp: so I am going to try and be very determined and hold off until Thursday.....oh the torture!!!!! :wacko:

Are u still gonna test every day??? xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Mine feel like AF pains, really hurting, and I checked my CP and it feels weird, like it has swollen and feels a bit soft. I think thats how I can describe it, not felt like that before. Not sure if its a good sign or not, but the cramps made me run to the loo to check for AF and now I wanna google about your luteal phase and does it change as you get older. Because if AF is coming then I would have a luteal phase of either 9 or 10 dpo and that cant be right, unless what we are experiencing is something else ;-) And just had a ciggie and it tasted vile!!! I will test tomorrow as I have 3 FRER's and some IC on the way. I read today someone got their BFP at 6dpo, doesnt seem right to me!! Well I hope the witch doesnt show its face for either of us and will report back tomorrow. Fingers crossed hunnie xxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Morning Claire, Hi Zoe if you are reading this, lol!

Well POAS FRER nothing, got my 10miu's here so may try them in a few hours. Still got AF style cramps in my belly and back but no sign of it. I had heartburn last night and felt so hot in bed despite it being cold. This has happened a few times now, I felt like I was burning up! Now I have pinching on my right side going on, OW!

I was thinking about this temping thing, have you looked into it yet? Do you understand it?

I might read up on it later, take care hun and let me know what your day brings.

xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hey Clare and hello Zoe if you are there!!!!
How are you doing today? 

I have been feeling OK today but came home and got my 10umil tests in the post so weed on 2 of them...one of them I imagined I saw a shadow (but prob my eyes playing tricks) and the other was pure white. I am in tears now....its probably all in my mind that there was anything there - it certainly wont show up on camera, and I just KNOW i am not pregnant and its all getting to me today, sorry if i sound so down but I just feel like I will never have a baby in my arms :( I have waited for so long, so patiently and I know I out this month, I just have no symptoms at all, just nothing :(

I am considering going to Boots again to get some better tests, but really, whats the use when I know I am going to get a :bfn: ????? 

Today as I say I have no symptoms except a bloated tummy and a stitch in my side which is gone now....I feel a bit tired but I was up at 6.30am........and I feel quite teary and upset...a sure sign :witch: is coming :(

I hope you are having better luck than me today! I just want to forget all about this cycle and start the next one....I am gonna get a digital thermometer from Boots and start doing temps!! It sounds quite complicated but from what I gather, as long as you had a block of 3 hours sleep in one go then you can take your temp for that day! And also if your temps consistently rise and stay high after OV then its a good sign you are preg! I copied and pasted a girl on there's chart who got pregnant and I will email it to you to have a look at what I mean....there is also a good website called fertility friend and i have joined and it helps you create a cycle chart with temps, CP,CM, BD etc....then you can send it to them and they tell you how much % chance you might be pregnant according to the chart signs!!! Cool eh! 

Let me know your news anyway hon! xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hey Clare and hello Zoe if you are there!!!!
> How are you doing today?
> 
> I have been feeling OK today but came home and got my 10umil tests in the post so weed on 2 of them...one of them I imagined I saw a shadow (but prob my eyes playing tricks) and the other was pure white. I am in tears now....its probably all in my mind that there was anything there - it certainly wont show up on camera, and I just KNOW i am not pregnant and its all getting to me today, sorry if i sound so down but I just feel like I will never have a baby in my arms :( I have waited for so long, so patiently and I know I out this month, I just have no symptoms at all, just nothing :(
> 
> I am considering going to Boots again to get some better tests, but really, whats the use when I know I am going to get a :bfn: ?????
> 
> Today as I say I have no symptoms except a bloated tummy and a stitch in my side which is gone now....I feel a bit tired but I was up at 6.30am........and I feel quite teary and upset...a sure sign :witch: is coming :(
> 
> I hope you are having better luck than me today! I just want to forget all about this cycle and start the next one....I am gonna get a digital thermometer from Boots and start doing temps!! It sounds quite complicated but from what I gather, as long as you had a block of 3 hours sleep in one go then you can take your temp for that day! And also if your temps consistently rise and stay high after OV then its a good sign you are preg! I copied and pasted a girl on there's chart who got pregnant and I will email it to you to have a look at what I mean....there is also a good website called fertility friend and i have joined and it helps you create a cycle chart with temps, CP,CM, BD etc....then you can send it to them and they tell you how much % chance you might be pregnant according to the chart signs!!! Cool eh!
> 
> Let me know your news anyway hon! xxx


Hi Claire,

Well I am feeling pretty fed up today, still BFN on both 10miu ebay and FRER!:growlmad: Just to let you know them ebay ones will leave shadows, its the evap line, its frustrating it happened to me too today! It has to be a pink line.

I have looked into temping and it wont suit me. I am up most nights hungary, weeing or seeing to Callum as he still wets the bed, plus I cant get up the same time everyday. It all seems very interesting but I cant commit to it.

You still are not out, neither am I really, as I said yesterday implantation can take upto 12days and then has to start producing HCG, I would confidently say if by 14dpo the tests are BFN then we are not pregnant. I am so disappointed as I made a good go of it this month and next month is gonna be a bit tricky as Ella is in hospital during my fertile days, but I am sure I can do something.:blush:

My BF is going for her 20 week scan tomorrow and I cant be excited for her and she is gonna ring me up going on about the sex of the baby and I had it in my mind I would be telling her at the same time I was pregnant.:cry:

Well fingers crossed still for us both, get the double FRER pack in Boots BOGOF, 4 tests for £10.49, bargain, you can always save 2 for next month as the offer wont be on then.

I have not had any symptoms really today, just irratable. Thats it. Zilch, sod all, nada!!!!!!

Anyway try not to feel down, I need you to cheer me up!!!lol!!

Talk to you later xxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Something that might cheer you up I have been looking at the two week wait site and loads of women got BFN's on FRER at 11dpo, 12dpo seems like a good day to get a BFP but then there is still lots of other women not getting their BFP's until much later. We are still not out!!!xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Thats true and dont forget this VERY interesting thread which always cheers me up no end!!! (plus remembering FRER are not very sensitive just pretty and pink! lol)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...anyone-trying-decide-home-pregnancy-test.html

I think it will cheer you up too....all of the tests at 14DPO were negative but look at the results on 17DPO!!!! So if :witch: doesnt come by boxing day and I get a negative...I am still not going to upset myself!!! (I AM JOKING)

On a positive note, I have no :af: symptoms at all, so I am going to pray every day for a :bfp: for us both as we both need and deserve it!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Thats true and dont forget this VERY interesting thread which always cheers me up no end!!! (plus remembering FRER are not very sensitive just pretty and pink! lol)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...anyone-trying-decide-home-pregnancy-test.html
> 
> I think it will cheer you up too....all of the tests at 14DPO were negative but look at the results on 17DPO!!!! So if :witch: doesnt come by boxing day and I get a negative...I am still not going to upset myself!!! (I AM JOKING)
> 
> On a positive note, I have no :af: symptoms at all, so I am going to pray every day for a :bfp: for us both as we both need and deserve it!!!!!!
> 
> xxx

Wicked, loved that thread, I hope it is true for us!!!lol!!! When i took tests with my other two I was 5 weeks pregnant so I have never had an early positive but then with Ella I wasn't trying!

DH just asked me what I did today, I said I got up and done a pregnancy test! He said why the hell did you do that, your not even late if that was me I would test when AF is late, like your never gonna be me DH, you are a man!!!lol!! Not many people get early results!!! Listen to him!!!pmsl!!!

I feel crampy at the moment, feels like AF is on her way but it is still to early, hoping its a good sign. Had little CM today, but some's better than none!!lol!! Then onto cm, in that tww site quite a few women dont even get the creamy cm until later on. We must try not to symptom spot!!!pmsl!! Oh and the bosoms hurt!!lol!!

Anyway speak to you later, we are now having tons more snow!!great!!! xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Symptom update as of 18:10, pmsl!! Sore throat, hurts to swallow and ciggie tasted rank yet again!!!!! Maybe time to ditch them!!! Oh and one earlier tasted of pepto bismol!!pmsl, how odd hey!! xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Morning, any update Claire? I tested with a FRER and 10miu ebay strip and nothing 
Although last night I was laying in bed and on one side, low down I was getting this feeling like someone was poking me with needles from the inside, it went on for a few minutes, not sure if that means anything. I have a sore throat too but then theres lots of it about. I had some lotioney cm yesterday nothing to write hope about. I am 11/12dpo today, got one more FRER left and one ic left. Anything new happening?I am gonna try and give up the ciggies, whether its a good idea to do that so close to Xmas I am not sure but I am gonna give it a whirlxxx

15:30 - gagging for a ciggie now!lol!

20:25 - still no ciggies but I bet I will cave in tomorrow as I feel like AF is coming :-(


----------



## cdj1

Hi Clare
Sorry I didnt reply before have been Christmas shopping today and work this afternoon...got back at 9pm..!!

Oh dear sorry to hear you have had no :bfp: yet...I hope the needles feeling is a good thing....

I have absolutely no PMA left now, I am quite sure :witch: is on her merry way today, I had some vague af type twinges and pains but they are gone now. I am so hacked off..as you are I can bet!!

I have an FRER and Clearblue test along with 3 ic's and I am absolutely not testing now till Christmas Eve unless :af: comes of course!! I am so upset every time I get a :bfn: that I dont want to go through it anymore. I am 90% positive :witch: is coming!!

I hope you have more luck than me, but on a plus note I have ordered my BBT and fertility chart and am going to start charting as soon as af comes! 

Update me with any news!! xxx


----------



## cdj1

Morning hun
Any news today?
I have none....I have just tested on a 10umil test and it was snow white. I just know I am out. I am so down about it I am also very emotional today, I could just break down and cry all day! I just know :witch: is coming, it would be too good to be true if I was pregnant. My mother in law spoke to me yesterday as well and she was advising me not to have a baby now we are still in the flat and I just wanted to punch her nose as I dont want her telling OH that.

Speak soon xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi hun

Well i did a FRER this morning and a thin pink line came up, defo there, but faint, but I done an Asda and a Clear Blue Digital and negative. I know CBD are not as sensitive but surely the Asda one would of been positive. I will use the Asda again in the morning, I only held my wee for an hour. I hope this is it but I dont belive it at the mo. You are still not out the ic are rubbish, buy a FRER. Speak later hunnie xxx


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> Hi hun
> 
> Well i did a FRER this morning and a thin pink line came up, defo there, but faint, but I done an Asda and a Clear Blue Digital and negative. I know CBD are not as sensitive but surely the Asda one would of been positive. I will use the Asda again in the morning, I only held my wee for an hour. I hope this is it but I dont belive it at the mo. You are still not out the ic are rubbish, buy a FRER. Speak later hunnie xxx

Oh wow!!!! Post some pics!!!!!!!! Sounds positive! U dont get false positives on the pink FRERs!!!!!! :dust: xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I cant I dismatled it and its now in bin, it was defo there but not convinced due to the Asda one. I dont think it will happen hun, I dont have any luck!!xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Take no notice of other people hun, its your life, I lived in a flat with Ella until she was two and a half!!xx


----------



## cdj1

Thanks hun.
Have had some serious AF pains tonite so am expecting the :witch: any day now unfortunately. Hope you are doing an FMU test! Looking forward to hearing about some pretty lines! :bfp: 
xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I am gonna do one in the morning, only the Asda again and the ic. I am gonna save the clear blue for Xmas day if AF doesnt show. I feel really crampy and keep checking to make sure, I am bloody hot too, just got back from 3 hours in Tesco!!! Madness!!! I still think AF will come, despite my line this morning, I just think I will be the 1% who has a false positive!! That would be my luck!!lol!!

You are a day behind me right, yesterday I had no line, today I do. The same could happen to you. Keep your chin up girl, its not too late hunnie. xxx


----------



## cdj1

Morning hun!

I hope today brings some lovely dark lines for you! I am keeping everything crossed!

I am pretty sure :witch: is coming for me....I feel very moody, crampy and generally pissed off......my usual PMT symptoms!! You dont have to be kind, I know I wont be pregnant, but on the plus side, my digital thermometer has come and I intend to start charting temps and CM as soon as :af: comes!!

Happy Christmas Eve xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Morning hun!
> 
> I hope today brings some lovely dark lines for you! I am keeping everything crossed!
> 
> I am pretty sure :witch: is coming for me....I feel very moody, crampy and generally pissed off......my usual PMT symptoms!! You dont have to be kind, I know I wont be pregnant, but on the plus side, my digital thermometer has come and I intend to start charting temps and CM as soon as :af: comes!!
> 
> Happy Christmas Eve xxx

Hi hunnie

Well I guess it will be AF for me too, no lines on Asda or Poundland and a not pregnant on Clear Blue. I feel really crampy, my tummy really hurts so I dont know what was going on with the FRER, I am just really pissed off. If AF doesnt show I will go and get another test on Boxing Day but the way I feel now, I have gotta be out. So as you can imagine today has been a shit one!

Well hope you have a lovely evening and a fab day tomorrow, I will pop on tomorrow or later to give you an upate but i am 99% sure the witch is nearby.

Take care hunnie and happy temping!! xxxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hello!

Just wanted to pop on and say MERRY CHRISTMAS!

Just a little not here, when I got my BFP last month I really thought my AF was coming so please don't give up hope!

Have a lovely time and I wish you both all the luck in the world.

Take care both of you.

With love, Zoe xxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

_Hope_ said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just wanted to pop on and say MERRY CHRISTMAS!
> 
> Just a little not here, when I got my BFP last month I really thought my AF was coming so please don't give up hope!
> 
> Have a lovely time and I wish you both all the luck in the world.
> 
> Take care both of you.
> 
> With love, Zoe xxxxxx

Thanks Zoe, hope you are all well. I know that I should be more positive but tomorrow is CD32 and my longest cycle is 33 days...so am pretty sure :witch: will be here in the morning.

Have a great Christmas and New Year 2010 xxxx


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Morning hun!
> 
> I hope today brings some lovely dark lines for you! I am keeping everything crossed!
> 
> I am pretty sure :witch: is coming for me....I feel very moody, crampy and generally pissed off......my usual PMT symptoms!! You dont have to be kind, I know I wont be pregnant, but on the plus side, my digital thermometer has come and I intend to start charting temps and CM as soon as :af: comes!!
> 
> Happy Christmas Eve xxx
> 
> Hi hunnie
> 
> Well I guess it will be AF for me too, no lines on Asda or Poundland and a not pregnant on Clear Blue. I feel really crampy, my tummy really hurts so I dont know what was going on with the FRER, I am just really pissed off. If AF doesnt show I will go and get another test on Boxing Day but the way I feel now, I have gotta be out. So as you can imagine today has been a shit one!
> 
> Well hope you have a lovely evening and a fab day tomorrow, I will pop on tomorrow or later to give you an upate but i am 99% sure the witch is nearby.
> 
> Take care hunnie and happy temping!! xxxxClick to expand...

Hey hun
Just got home from work. I also have work at 7am tomorrow :(
I feel the same as you, pissed off, crampy, moody and sure :witch: is coming. No Christmas miracle for me I just know it....:nope:

Well have a great day with the kids tomorrow....I should be finished work by 2pm so not so bad! Only thing is OH is on nite shift tomorrow and nite after so pretty shit but if AF comes just as well he is not about to take the brunt of my PMT.

Hoping we are 2 very lucky ladies over the next day or so :flower:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Merry Christmas to the both of you. 

I cant believe you are working, doesnt sound much of a fun Xmas hun. Last night I had the most horrendous pains and achey pressure feeling in my bits, I felt sick, it was awful really felt like I was in the early stages of labour!!!! I didnt sleep much either. This morning I feel constipated and tummy hurts, its really not nice, but AF still a no show. I wasted my clear blue yesterday, obviously BFN so I will see what happens tomorrow, if no AF then I will go to Tesco. I kept thinking to myself maybe I am one of this people that doesnt know they are pregnant until they are giving birth, lol!!!! If this is a period I am gonna go to the doctors as I have never had it this bad before.

Anyway try and enjoy your day and let me know if AF shows. xxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls

Just an update before I shot out again, I have got my AF, I am never trusting a FRER again after giving me a false positive!!!! This period is the worst I have ever had and if it wasnt Xmas I would be going to the doc, it really made me panic last night as the cramps and spasms were too much, my legs were like jelly and I feel weak! Whether its a chemical or what but it is very bad!!!! I feel like giving up ttc!!

Catch up later girls.xxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Clare
Just got to the computer today as I was working yesterday and stayed over at my mum and dads as OH was on nite duty...
I am sorry to hear the :witch: got you! Thats pretty shit, especially as you have had so much pain. When OH and I first met I had a period like that, I thought I had an EMC it was so painful I was retching and legs shaking too.....but I will never know...I hope today it has settled down?

This morning I woke up expecting :af: as last nite I was very gassy and tummy felt a bit tight, but I prayed all morning but still she hasnt arrived. I got excited and POAS on the dreaded FRER and I am examining it but its show white. I am pretty sure :af: will show later today as I am feeling crampy again. 

Please dont give up TTC...think of this as the start to another new adventure...and I will still be here on it with you! I know its hard to focus but lets try and stay positive hun :hug: ok?

Happy boxing day xxxxx


----------



## _Hope_

ellaandcallum said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just an update before I shot out again, I have got my AF, I am never trusting a FRER again after giving me a false positive!!!! This period is the worst I have ever had and if it wasnt Xmas I would be going to the doc, it really made me panic last night as the cramps and spasms were too much, my legs were like jelly and I feel weak! Whether its a chemical or what but it is very bad!!!! I feel like giving up ttc!!
> 
> Catch up later girls.xxx

:hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear this hun, please don't give up. I know this journey is a long and hard one but i'm sure you will get there pretty soon. Hope you are feeling better xxx

Claire, fx AF stays away for you hun, thinking of you xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hi Clare
> Just got to the computer today as I was working yesterday and stayed over at my mum and dads as OH was on nite duty...
> I am sorry to hear the :witch: got you! Thats pretty shit, especially as you have had so much pain. When OH and I first met I had a period like that, I thought I had an EMC it was so painful I was retching and legs shaking too.....but I will never know...I hope today it has settled down?
> 
> This morning I woke up expecting :af: as last nite I was very gassy and tummy felt a bit tight, but I prayed all morning but still she hasnt arrived. I got excited and POAS on the dreaded FRER and I am examining it but its show white. I am pretty sure :af: will show later today as I am feeling crampy again.
> 
> Please dont give up TTC...think of this as the start to another new adventure...and I will still be here on it with you! I know its hard to focus but lets try and stay positive hun :hug: ok?
> 
> Happy boxing day xxxxx

Hi Claire, Hi Zoe

Claire, surely AF should of showed by now, I bet you ovulated a day later than what you thought, I think this happened to me this month, just missed it by a day or so!!:growlmad:

I am feeling positive girls again, it was just such a disappointment seeing that thin pink line on FRER, I am not the only one who has had problems with this, I have been looking into it and there is quite a few women who have had that. I dont believe I MC or had a chemical, it was a shit test in my eyes.

I have spent today snuggling with my little nephew, he is 2 months old and very sweet and Xmas day had lots of snuggles with my other nephew who is nearly 5 months, it made me soooooo broody!! I am gonna concentrate this cycle BD when I get my surge and not before as DH and me start to feel like robots in the end,lol, so I think BD day of surge, and 2 days after, maybe one extra for luck if DH will oblige! I need to get my OPK's, not sure if I will ovulate the same as I dont always have a 30 day cycle. I think the OPK's I used were quite sensitive hence picking surge up earlier, they were 20miu, I think you can get 40miu so in light of that defo BD as soon as I get it.

Thanks for your support girlies, and Claire everything crossed for you hunnie, but steer clear of FRER, lol!! Never again, just aswell I am a POAS addict as I could of gone round telling everyone I was pregnant!!!:growlmad:

Take care xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

p.s. pains have gone now, dont ever want a period like that again, not for another 9 months or so at least!!!lol!!xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Morning hun
Quick update before work...still no AF!!! What the hell is going on!!!!

Speak later, glad you are feeling positive again :hug:

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

This sounds promising, do another test pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Do you have any OPK's left, they can show a real strong positive if preggers.xxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi hun!!

Hmmm still no AF...very strange though I have strange tummy pains and some EWCM! (which could be sperm TMI lol as we :sex: yesterday morning! That was a turn up for the books!!)

I was going to test but am quite disheartened at all the BFNs that I had before when we were both hoping to get lucky, so have decided to be REAL strong and wait until at least Thursday by which time I will be 21DPO and if :witch: hasnt come then at least I will have a reason to see the doctor if I am still getting these BFNs! Then they can do a blood test...the last thing I would want is something awful like an ectopic pregnancy or similar :(

I wish I had some OPKs but I have none!!!! I have however sent off for some 10miul tests but they wont get posted to me until about weds...by which time I will want to test anyway!! AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!

I just want to say though that I dont feel pregnant, it feels like :af: is there, but I have no pains, its a weird feeling. Maybe she will come after all, we will see!! Thursday seems a long time off yet.....!!!

How are you doing anyway? I reckon this cycle will be our lucky cycle....OH seems much more relaxed about :sex: lately and we are getting on a lot better!!

Do you have any NYE plans??

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hi hun!!
> 
> Hmmm still no AF...very strange though I have strange tummy pains and some EWCM! (which could be sperm TMI lol as we :sex: yesterday morning! That was a turn up for the books!!)
> 
> I was going to test but am quite disheartened at all the BFNs that I had before when we were both hoping to get lucky, so have decided to be REAL strong and wait until at least Thursday by which time I will be 21DPO and if :witch: hasnt come then at least I will have a reason to see the doctor if I am still getting these BFNs! Then they can do a blood test...the last thing I would want is something awful like an ectopic pregnancy or similar :(
> 
> I wish I had some OPKs but I have none!!!! I have however sent off for some 10miul tests but they wont get posted to me until about weds...by which time I will want to test anyway!! AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> I just want to say though that I dont feel pregnant, it feels like :af: is there, but I have no pains, its a weird feeling. Maybe she will come after all, we will see!! Thursday seems a long time off yet.....!!!
> 
> How are you doing anyway? I reckon this cycle will be our lucky cycle....OH seems much more relaxed about :sex: lately and we are getting on a lot better!!
> 
> Do you have any NYE plans??
> 
> xxx

Hi hunnie

I had loads of EWCM before my bloody AF came, I got really excited lol!! It is odd that you have not got your AF yet, but I know you were stressing around Ovulation time so you may of ovulated alot later, I pray to God you get your BFP very soon. I just want it done and dusted before DH starts moaning about BD! We have gotta get preggers this next cycle, I have just ordered my OPK's, and I know the ic hpt's do give evaps but when my BF got her BFP on them they were clear as day on the day her AF was due, so they must work OK. My BF just rang and she is convinced I had an early MC, but to be honest I know I was in a hell of alot of pain but it wasnt a particularly heavy one and it is starting to ease off now anyway, its gone brown so I know its gonna end very soon. I dont think I did but it is something I will never know. 

I was looking at the official December thread 45 BFP's, I am so jealous and on the other thread I am on there is loads with BFP's its depressing. I actually cried today as I have had enough and just want another baby so much! DH doesnt seem to understand and to be honest he thinks we are lucky to have one of each but it is not enough for me, there is a gap that needs filling!

I never felt pregnant with my two to start off with as you dont feel it is real as you dont really have too many symptoms and your not showing, its not until about 12 weeks that I felt pregnant and then it becomes more of a reality when you feel it moving and then the scan.

NYE, not much I dont think, maybe around my parents for a meal and then DH wanted to go down our local community centre for a party as we can take the kids but to be honest I need to save my pennies, I have overspent and we have gotta wait until the end of Jan until he gets paid! So its gonna be a tight one, and Ella goes into Great Ormond Street soon so I have gotta pay for train fares etc so I doubt we will be doing anything apart from the meal.

I see on FB that you want to book a holiday, I was thinking that earlier but its so hard to go abroad with Ella and her diet, it really restricts us so maybe something in this country we will see, and if I do end up pregnant I dont really wanna go anywhere hot as my ankles swell big time when I am pregnant.:growlmad:

Anyway hunnie, keep me informed and I am thinking of you, it could be your month now! xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Morning!

:witch: finally came but much lighter than usual but as painful lol. 
So its CD1 for me today and the start of temping and charting!!!
Off to work now so will speak more later :hug:
xxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Oh hunnie, bloody typical, but at least you know where you are now, did you take your temp this morning? This is all very exciting!!lol!!

Speak to you later, xx


----------



## cdj1

Hi hun!!
Yes I was a bit annoyed this morning as last nite I had warned OH that my period was VERY late, wink, wink and he actually was quite cool about it, but early in the morning around 4am :witch: decided to get me!! I was like, bloody hell.....!

Anyway its now a new cycle which is exciting! I took my temp this morning and will shortly post it on my chart and on here for people to look at! I will also make a new ticker to replace this one so I know where I am in my cycle! 

How are you today? 

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hi hun!!
> Yes I was a bit annoyed this morning as last nite I had warned OH that my period was VERY late, wink, wink and he actually was quite cool about it, but early in the morning around 4am :witch: decided to get me!! I was like, bloody hell.....!
> 
> Anyway its now a new cycle which is exciting! I took my temp this morning and will shortly post it on my chart and on here for people to look at! I will also make a new ticker to replace this one so I know where I am in my cycle!
> 
> How are you today?
> 
> xxx

Hi Claire

Your OH seemed OK, so maybe he might be more pleased when you do get your BFP, well you have a holiday booked so who knows what could happen although I am sure you want your BFP before then.

I want to see your chart lol, not that I know what I am looking at.

My AF is weird this cycle, normally on the first day of AF I have to wear the heaviest tampax and pad but then I dont have nothing too much on the other days unless I have a bowel movement, sorry TMI, day 4 and I am completely clear now which is unusual for me as last month it was 7 days but normally 5-6 days. So had bleeding afternoon of Xmas day, bleeding not heavy boxing day, brown and light pink yesterday and today nothing except for EWCM. I do keep thinking that as my AF was so short is there still any possibility? I doubt it though, do you? Its just odd for me really.

Anyway trotting off now and speak to you tomorrow. xx:hugs:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Update on AF, not completely clear but it is pinky, but nothing ever shows on the nicks just when you wipe, so I have not needed any pad/tampax since boxing day night, how odd!!!


----------



## cdj1

Hey hun!!
Just got home from a long day at work :-/
Your period sounds a bit different, and wasnt it late too? Have you POAS just in case?
I started off thinking mine was maybe just implantation, but have passed many heavy clots TMI lol, and it looks pretty normal to me. 
I am quite pleased she has arrived as I was starting to actually get scared I was pregnant as it is all rather a lot to take in....but anyway :witch: came! Isnt it funny how you get scared about the thing you want the most!!

I have measured my temps the last 2 mornings but they wont look exciting until I start to OV which will be quite late this cycle...wont OV till mid January!!! I am also going to start using OPK's nearer to OV day. 

I have been reading up on charting and temps esp. cervical fluid, and apparently you are MOST fertile on the LAST day of your fertile EWCM! This would explain why my period was so late as I was basing it on the first days of EWCM but I went on to have at least 3 more EWCM days! But only BD'd near the 1st day! So the sperm must have almost died by the last day of my fertile CM! It all makes sense when they explain that your LP (luteal phase) is ALWAYS the same or only 1 day out at most if you are under great stress, so even though I had a "long" cycle, it wasnt really, I just OV'd very late!

I will start doing my FF chart tonite and try and post the link on my signature!!

xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi hun, no I didnt POAS in the end, pretty sure I am not up the duff!!!lol!!

However, feeling a bit more positive, got OPK's on their way, Tesco conception vitamins and Tesco Cough syrup (lol) as it contains Guaifenesin as the active ingrediant just like that Robuitsson (however you spell it) so pulling all the stops out this cycle so just gotta sit back and wait now. The reason I want to take that is it gives you more thin cervical mucous and you have to take 2 teaspoons 3 times a day 4 or 5 days before you expect to ovulate, because the thinner the CM the better it is at protecting the little swimmers. I have read good things about it so why not hey, its ony £1.65 and is exactly the same as the branded one which is double the price.

I cant wait to see your chart as you approach ovulation and after it will make an interesting read, lol, you may not ovulate late, it could be earlier, I last BD on the day of my surge and I think I ovulated 2 days later as AF was a little later, so I reckon if I had done it another two times or even just once more I could of had a BFP!! So I am defo gonna hold off BD until I start to see a good line. Just thinking though how am I gonna POAS if I am at the hospital, do I get some paper cups and do it in the toilets there as I cant do it first thing in the morning, or shall I just do it at night? I do have a little plan re. BD as Ella is going into hospital around the start of O, so I thought BD 6 Jan which will be CD 13, cant do CD14 as DH is staying there (cant have a bunk up in the toilets really)lol!, then see how the surge is going, if its not there then I will BD on CD16, CD18 and CD19 obviously this depends on the OPK's, I might O earlier this month as I have done before, thats my rough plan of action, poor old DH doesnt have a clue, pmsl!!!! It is my birthday weekend after all! It seems ages away but its only next weekend so that will come (lol) around in no time. 

My BF is waffling on about having a 4d scan done as the hospital couldnt tell her the sex as it had its legs crossed, and that you can get a 15 min dvd and loads of pictures and find the sex out for £150. That actually isnt a bad price as I had to have a private scan done with Callum and that cost me nearly £100. I then got mega depressed again and I shed a tear, lol!!

When I thought I had a line with the FRER I was shaking and I was the same when I got BFP's with my other two, I shook for ages and was scared even though it was something I wanted, I think its the fact that I thought its in there now and its gotta come out and I know its gonna hurt like hell (ouch!).

Anyway gonna go, just watched the trifeds, lol, did you see that? I remember watching it as a kid. xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi there

Well 3rd day of doing temps, its all rather amusing as I stash the thermometer under my pillow at nite and when you turn it on it beeps! OH must think WTF is that!!!!! I am last day of my period now so thats good, I am hoping my cycle is not another long one but maybe with Christmas and stuff it was later in December!

I forgot Ella is going into hospital, it GOSH isnt it? Thats such a good hospital! Is she aware of why she's going in and stuff? Its good that you can both stay there, and then you can sneak a few :sex: in over OV time cant you!!!!

How are things lately with your BF? I dont know how you can even be around her...my BF lives in UK and even seeing photos of her bump etc on FB really upset me and even now when i see the baby photos I get ever so jealous!! £150 is not bad they know people will pay to see a picture of the babys face before it arrives and with a DVD too thats pretty cool!!!

I am trying to post my FF chart on here but I cant find how to link it to my page so I may just end up emailing it to you when it gets exciting so you can see what it looks like! Its quite hard waking up same time every day but i think it will be worth it and very interesting too!

Yes I have seen the Trifids as a kid! I remember being quite concerned plants grew that big!!!

Speak to you soon xxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hi Clare and Claire,

Hope I can join you 2 ladies as my I am in a similar place on my cycle - CD7 today. 
I heard that Hope was on this thread and she is now expecting twins so there must be some baby dust floating around here.. ;)
I was so hoping I would be BFP by Xmas so I could insert the scan in cards for family members but that was clearly a misguided fantasy!! I had thought I would BFP in first cycle- I had always believed I was naturally fertile and mumsy and would have no trouble. Little did I know. 
Going to start charing again next just before ovulation - I dont see the point of doing BBT in follicular phase as they are always just low and dont do much. I like the idea of buying that cough medicine stuff for CM and I might buy that natural herb that Clare suggested. Thanks for all those tips by the way.
Will update soon
With Love and lots of baby dust
Mandy xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hey Mandy, Hey Claire

Glad you came over, more the merrier. I thought I would of got my BFP within 3 months seeing as it took me 3 cycles with my son. I had visions of finding out a few days before Xmas and adding from bump in the cards. You can also buy cards that say from the bump and I wanted to get DH one, but of course that never happened!! grrr.

I have my cough medicine now hun, but gonna wait a few days but my ticker is moving along swiftly for me so cant wait to get down to it.lol! I have even read on here about women using soft cups which is this thin plasticy cup shaped instrument that you put up your bits to stop any swimmers coming out and it keeps them nice and close to the cervix. I am not gonna rush out and buy any yet, if I dont get my BFP this cycle then its something I may consider. Its frustrating as I never needed any of this with my other two! Its probably because I am getting old!!!lol!!

Claire, I met Mandy on another thread she lives about a mile from me and we got chatting as we are similar in cycles so asked her to come on over but I cant change the name of this thread as Hope can only do that so no offence Mandy, hopefully Hope will change it when she pops on by.

The infamous BF, she's not been too bad but I am still struggling to listen to her baby talk and I must sound like such an awful friend but its bloody hard, especially the comments she makes to me about my TTC! 

Hows the temping going, is it complicated? Concerning the link I think you just cut and paste it into your signature and then preview it so it should then come up, you could ask the girls how they do theirs!

GOSH rang me today to go through Ella's procedures, bless her she cant eat from 10:00am ~Thurs until 5pm Friday, the only thing she can have is jelly, slush puppies or ice lollies! On the Thursday she is just being prept for her procedures on Friday, they are gonna give laxatives and want to make sure her whole body is cleared out, poor little mite. Then 9.30am Friday she will have both procedures done at the same time which will take about an hour. Then she may sleep for 4-5 hours because of the sedation. Bless her. Mandy just to let you know Ella is 8 and she has celiac disease and as she is still having tummy pains despite being on a gluten free diet she has to have a camera down her throat and up her bottom. She has had the camera down her before to diagnose Celiac but she is at a new hospital now Great Ormond Street so they want to check her out thoroughly.

Gotta run I can hear footsteps from one of my little ones, catch up tomorrow. xxx


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> Hi Clare and Claire,
> 
> Hope I can join you 2 ladies as my I am in a similar place on my cycle - CD7 today.
> I heard that Hope was on this thread and she is now expecting twins so there must be some baby dust floating around here.. ;)
> I was so hoping I would be BFP by Xmas so I could insert the scan in cards for family members but that was clearly a misguided fantasy!! I had thought I would BFP in first cycle- I had always believed I was naturally fertile and mumsy and would have no trouble. Little did I know.
> Going to start charing again next just before ovulation - I dont see the point of doing BBT in follicular phase as they are always just low and dont do much. I like the idea of buying that cough medicine stuff for CM and I might buy that natural herb that Clare suggested. Thanks for all those tips by the way.
> Will update soon
> With Love and lots of baby dust
> Mandy xxx

Hello Mandy!! :hugs:

So nice to have a new friend to share the journey with!
I am sure you've read the previous posts, we were both so hoping for a xmas present of a BFP but it wasnt meant to be so hopefully it will be a 2010 present instead!!!! :haha:

I am CD4 now and doing my temps is quite good fun actually!! I have also been doing some research and am going to start taking Dong Quai and also going to eat some yams, as a tribe in Africa eats them and they have a high incidence of twins and multiples..heck I'm all for getting them all out of the way at once! This will be my first pregnancy so whatever happens will be lovely!!!

Anyway, look forward to chatting some more!! xxxx :flower:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Twins, woo hoo, but sounds like hard work to me (sorry Zoe, lol), like you said though at least it will be done and dusted. You should try the cough medicine too, it has bloody good reviews. I am not gonna take anything that affects my cycle as it seems regular enough, I was gonna take something, cant remember the name but decided against it. I will be interested to see what this thing is you are taking works, how about green tea and raspberry leaf tea, I have hard things about that, when I was pregnant before I took raspberry leaf in the form of a tablet, I think I thought it was gonna induce labour, but I know women take it TTC, in the end I downed half a bottle of castor oil, 3 hours later, I was in labour, this happened with both of mine. I am gonna do abit more research into what may help me this cycle too, its gotta happen this month girlies.

Anyway if I dont talk to you all enjoy your evening, Mandy have fun in the hotel ;-) and a happy new year!!! Here's to 2010 BFP's!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Clare!

Yeah there were a few things I have considered taking, bit wary of the Dong Quai but on another website it worked wonders for a woman with fertiity issues, not that we have any, but she recommended it anyway! I may wait until next month to use it, depending on what happens in January!! Hopefully a :bfp: for all 3 of us!!!!

I :love: your new tickers BTW!! Are you really CD7 already? Bloomin heck I am getting behind!!!! 

I have just ordered some OPK's - 60 of them hahahaha!!!! I'll use them in conjunction with the BBT charting i think! I know I am ovulating, this time I am really going to pounce on OH when the time is right!! No more Mr. Nice Claire!!!! 

I am off work today, feeling a bit poorly, and put my neck and back out at work yesterday so gonna take it very easy today. Shame as we were due to go out for cocktails later on but instead we are having a meal and film at home with some wine!! Hopefully OH will relax a bit, he needs to chillout more I have decided!! He isnt a big fan of drinking though as unfortunately he grew up with 2 alcoholics for parents, and it really has shaped the way he feels about alcohol, i.e. he wont get drunk just for the sake of it! I can understand why he would feel like that! But I think as long as you arent doin anyone harm then its ok to drink. I will have 1 or 2 glasses later anyway if I can stay awake long enough!!

When do you go away with Ella did you say it was very soon? xxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hellooooooo,
Ooh it this is such fun- I have 2 new friends- I miss having girlie friends. Many of my friends moved abroad - for different reasons and I lost touch with many of the others when they had babies like 5 yrs before I even TTC. My mother in law was just down for a few days. I really love her but sometimes I find her damn annoying and really need another lady to moan about her with- my DH thinks my issue is that I take her too seriously and I need to learn to small talk - she tends to small talk a load of crap most of the time and I get irritable- I try not to show her though but I think she thinks I am contrary and a snob- which I probably am but we all have our issues!! :haha:
Other news is that my GP called me today to say my prolactin levels were mildly elevated - I think he said something like 570 - the other bloods were normal - FSH, LH, Testosterone etc and he said to repeat the prolactin when I come for my day 21 progesterone. He wasnt concerned though. My bloods do not point to barn door PCOS but I would prefer prolactin to come back to normal as I know it can interfere with fertility if consistently high. 
Still going to remain positive. Had my hair straightened today and look glamorous so going to relax tonight in hotel in Cambridge with glass of fizzy rose. :winkwink:

Clare- I hope Ella is ok. It sounds like procedure is pretty routine for coeliac but I know all the laxatives and fasting cant be easy. 
Fingers crossed for :bfp: for all of us in 2010

Happy New Year my lovelies
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Evening girls, yes my ticker is moving on nicely and Claire you are all of a sudden behind! You gotta catch up, lol!!!!!

Well I am doing sweet fa tonight, new year never bothers me, it used to before kids but now I am quite happy sitting at home, with my roast dinner and Eastenders!!lol!! Kids are driving me up the wall, running up and down the stairs shooting each other, lol, and I want another!!lol!! So have got a headache but my lovely friend gave me some diazepam, happy days!!!lol!!

60 OPK's, lmao!! I only have 15 OPK's, gonna do 2 a day from CD11 now, I wanna catch my surge! Although it will be slightly awkward next week with Ella but I am sure I will get round it some way. Yeah it is pretty routine but still not nice to see your little one go through it, but she is a brave princess so I am sure she will be fine.

Claire, sorry you are not feeling too good, my DH has a sore neck and legs but that is his own fault spending too much time on ps3, he wants a gaming chair, he can frig off for that, if you think I am having one of them in my living room he has another thing coming. I did say I will invest in a nice bean bag!!!!lol!!!

I am loving the tickers, thought I would jazz my sig up a bit!

Mandy, so you are off for a night of pash then, all glammed up, how can he resist, I am sat with jeans and a t-shirt and pink fluffy slippers!! I know how to make myself look good!!!lol!! I bet you will have a lovely time, I havent been to Cambridge for a few months, my daughter normally collars me as they have a Buildabear shop there so she likes to go and buy clothes for it there. You can so tell it's an American shop!!lol!!

So is your GP hopeful? its just I dont really understand all the tests etc and what influence they have on fertility. Sorry to sound so naive.

I am gonna do some TTC research later to see what else I can take to help.

Mandy the friends I have made on here has been brilliant, the support network is fantastic and you can speak to any of the girls about anything, and I mean anything, some things tend to get very personal about our intimate bits but we can hardly talk to our non TTC friends or OH about it, so be prepared for some too much information questions etc.lol!

Well you sexy ladies have a fun evening and I wish you all a Happy New Year!! Bring on BFP's!!!!!

Take care and love you lots xxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hi girls, 
on train back from cambridge. Dh had to go to work so all on my lonesome. last night we went to watch nowhere boy- really recommend it even if like me you knew nothing about beatles history! Then we had champaign dinner which was way beyond our budget but thought what the heck.
Felt a bit sad this morning tho. It's a catch 22 as I know need my mind to be positive and relaxed but can't help worrying. I am sure raised prolactin is due to stress.
Looking forward to ovulation week tho but will not be able to bd on mon and Tuesday as dh working late. Don't think I ovulate till Friday tho.
May pop into the forum later when have laptop. For now I wish you both a fantastic new year! 
Lots of hugs 
Mandy xxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Happy New Year girls

Hope you all had a good time, Mandy, what a lovely evening. I only got up half hour ago, this has been the norm for me these holidays, I never normally sleep in but I have only 2 more days of lie-ins then kids back to school, hooray!!!!lol!!

I think I will ovulate next weekend too so I wouldnt worry about getting any BD in until Wednesday, I will BD Wednesday night and Fri for sure then it all depends on my OPK's, I dont wanna wear my DH out so wanna do it as close as I can to my surge.

Anyway catch up with you lovely ladies later, off to Hitchin to see my sister in law its her birthday today.

Take care xxx


----------



## hitchinite

wow- clare- you are so close its weird- hopefully we can meet in person one day to show off our bumps or new brood- (in my prayers!! :) ) 
I am off to London shortly to have supper with family members- I am cooking for them at theirs as noone in my family can cook!!
See you Claire and Clare ...........
Mandy xxx


----------



## cdj1

Hello girls!!

Just popping in to wish you both a very Happy New Year 2010 and here's to 3 lovely :bfp:'s :) 

Speak tomorrow 
Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Evening, just finished putting the Xmas tree and decs down for another year and have just watched Eastenders, a bit disapointed as I wanted everyone to know about Christian and Syed. Oh well I am sure it will come out soon!lol!

Yes Mandy I am very close, my sister in law lives down Benchley Hill, so literally a 5 minute car drive, although I am in Letchworth I am a stones throw from Norton, as I live on the Grange, so yes maybe one day we can catch up  You are a busy bee, now off to London, this Xmas and New Year has certainly been a quiet one for me.

I thought I would POAS (OPK) to see if maybe I would ovulate early but nothing but hey ho. My mum rang me yesterday and said I wasnt going to say anything but are you trying for another baby? Apprently my daughter was round there last week and was singing about it in the kitchen and my Mum overheard so Ella told her everything. I was trying to keep it a secret as my mum is the type who will ask me every month if I am pregnant and will keep going on about it. I dont really talk about it in front of my children but Ella has obviously picked it up from me or Kev!lol! I played it down to my mum and said if it happens it happens, if only she knew!!!lol!!! Hopefully I can give her some news soon.

I am gonna love you and leave you and look forward to a gossip tomorrow. xxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hi Girls,
DH at work and Im about to visit Hollands and Barrats to have a nosey- I think I will buy some vit B complex in an attempt to prolong my lutueal phase - currently spotting begins around 12 dpo and would like to take steps to maintain uterine lining for longer period. 
Also will buy some of that magic cough medicine in anticipation for ovulation. 

I kind of wish my mum would ask me if I am trying as would welcome her support. I did mention to her that I was worried I had PCOS or endo and I was having blood tests so am sure she guessed I was TTC. At the same time I dont want to make her worried as I know she never had any difficulty falling prego- she conceived my sister when she was 37 at first attempt!! 

I did :haha: when I read that Ella had spilt the beans tho- its funny how kids pick these things up. 

Will stop by later today
Big kiss
Mandy xx


----------



## _Hope_

Hello ladies and hello Mandy :wave:

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL :hugs:

Nice to see a new lady on this thread, more support for each other!

Wishing you all the very best for 2010 and praying you all get your :bfp:

Sending you all good luck and baby dust!

Lots of love Zoe xxxx

PS I have changed the name of the thread for you, hope you like it. If you would like me to update it to something you all decide on just PM me and I will sort it for you :flower:


----------



## hitchinite

Well hello there Zoe,

Its good to finally meet you. A big mighty congratulations on your incredible news. Wow wow wow!!! Please continue to spread some of your magic baby dust in our direction..
I was reading through the thread so I could get to know you and your story a bit before I read your annoucement about the :bfp: and then finding out about the twins - I wanted to retrosepctively experience all the excitement... You must be so thrilled. I wish you all the very best for the pregnancy and birth(s- !!!). 

Today I ordered some of those soft cups on line - I have started to go a little crazy with trying weird and wonderful things out to aid conception. I read thru the thread about the cups and was amazed that so many ladies who tried them got their :bfp: that very same cycle.... Clare and Claire please let me know if you have tried them.

Tarrah for now tho- lots of love and baby dust..
Mandy xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls

Yes I have seen the softcups but cant imagine me trying to put them up me bits after BD!! You will have to let me know how it goes, lol!! I had also read that vitamin B extends the luteal phase so that is good, I know mine is OK but still taking mulitvitamins anyway.

Well I am to be honest feeling shit. I have been around my best friends house, Mandy she is 21 weeks pregnant, I cannot believe the insensitivity that came from both her and her DH, if it wasnt for the kids and her daughters sleepover, I would of told her to f off and hubby would of kicked off too. Mandy to let you know we were going through the rollercoaster of getting pregnant together, we spoke about it for months etc etc, then first time she fell pregnant, and was very insensitive, I told her 2 months later how she made me feel knowing this is what I have wanted for along time, so you would of thought she would watch her tongue, boy was I wrong! DH and I had comments that went like this said to us, "You are firing blanks", "do you wanna borrow my DH", "you have been saying you are going to get pregnant every month then dont", "oh DH did you know Clare puts her fingers up her lady bits each month and gets thrills from it" (referring to CP), "You must be having problems", "You say each month you have got your dates mixed up" oh there were loads, I got in the car and burst into tears. Not long after she went really loudly "Oh Dave the baby just kicked do you wanna feel" she was going on and on sitting there rubbing her tummy, telling me about all the things she has bought for the baby, scan pictures come out too. I tried so hard today girls, it was bloody awful!!! My DH is fuming but as our daughter is sleeping there tonight as its BF daughters birthday we cant really start kicking off with 8 kids there. It was tough, and she wonders why I dont go round there much, I cant handle it.

So thats my rant.

Well CM is starting to increase now, so that means it wont be long now, just took my first dose of cough medicine, lol! I am bloody gonna get pregnant if this kills me this month, I cant handle the constant digs etc from my so called BF! Anyway catch up soon xxx


----------



## hitchinite

Dear lovely Clare,

Aww what an horrible day it has been for you. What has happened to your BF - her pregnancy hormones seem to be bringing out the bitch in her!! You would think that if anything she would feel guilty about the way things have worked out (not that it is her fault that she fell preggo before you but simply because guilt would be a natural reaction if you care about someone who hasnt got what you have). It sounds like she has many insecurities right now and deep down she is actually feeling shit- for what ever reason - and she wants you to know how that feels. 
Dont take it to heart too much honey- your time will come and Ella and Callum wjill have a new beautiful brother and sister. Everything happens for a reason- I truely believe that. The jealousy you feel is also very normal and it is important that you are in touch with it to help it feel better- thats what these forums are for I think. 

I have just got home from watching wedding DVD with my family- it was first time we had seen it. It was very funny- my dancing was shocking!!

I also took the cough mixture today. CM more sticky but not yet watery. Will keep you updated ;)

Night night honey. Sleep tight and God Bless
Mandy xxx


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Yes I have seen the softcups but cant imagine me trying to put them up me bits after BD!! You will have to let me know how it goes, lol!! I had also read that vitamin B extends the luteal phase so that is good, I know mine is OK but still taking mulitvitamins anyway.
> 
> Well I am to be honest feeling shit. I have been around my best friends house, Mandy she is 21 weeks pregnant, I cannot believe the insensitivity that came from both her and her DH, if it wasnt for the kids and her daughters sleepover, I would of told her to f off and hubby would of kicked off too. Mandy to let you know we were going through the rollercoaster of getting pregnant together, we spoke about it for months etc etc, then first time she fell pregnant, and was very insensitive, I told her 2 months later how she made me feel knowing this is what I have wanted for along time, so you would of thought she would watch her tongue, boy was I wrong! DH and I had comments that went like this said to us, "You are firing blanks", "do you wanna borrow my DH", "you have been saying you are going to get pregnant every month then dont", "oh DH did you know Clare puts her fingers up her lady bits each month and gets thrills from it" (referring to CP), "You must be having problems", "You say each month you have got your dates mixed up" oh there were loads, I got in the car and burst into tears. Not long after she went really loudly "Oh Dave the baby just kicked do you wanna feel" she was going on and on sitting there rubbing her tummy, telling me about all the things she has bought for the baby, scan pictures come out too. I tried so hard today girls, it was bloody awful!!! My DH is fuming but as our daughter is sleeping there tonight as its BF daughters birthday we cant really start kicking off with 8 kids there. It was tough, and she wonders why I dont go round there much, I cant handle it.
> 
> So thats my rant.
> 
> Well CM is starting to increase now, so that means it wont be long now, just took my first dose of cough medicine, lol! I am bloody gonna get pregnant if this kills me this month, I cant handle the constant digs etc from my so called BF! Anyway catch up soon xxx

Hi Clare :hi:

Sorry I havent been on for a couple of days but there is a good reason for that, but firstly OH MY GOD this friend of yours sounds absolutely AWFUL!!
I dont think pregnancy hormones can excuse ANYTHING she has said to you!!!!! I am so sorry you have been upset by this woman and her very rude OH!!! I understand that you have to be civil because of the kids but really I don't know how you held your mouth. Are you sure she is your BF????? I have never heard anything like it, I bet you were devasted....what a bitch!!!
Do you think there is another reason she is being like that? What if she lost the baby??? She would look very stupid wouldnt she!!

Anyway, like you say your CM is increasing now and you are gearing up for OV time so lots to look forward to!!! And 2 friends who care to go through this with!! :hugs:

I have been very carefully temping every morning at approx the same time which isnt always easy...seriously I dont know what OH thinks...the thermometer beeps when it is ready to read and there is me squinting in the light of my phone trying to read the figures!!! Its HILARIOUS!!!!!! I will try again to post my chart on here but last time it didnt work! This morning I had a temp. drop but I think that is normal after AF and before OV. 

Well girls the reason I havent been on here lately is that OH and i have deicded to get :wedding: in March!!! We booked a holiday to Italy and then thought, why dont we just get married when we are there!!! So we are!!! I am so excited!! There are only 74 days to organise it all though!! Aaaaahhhhh!!!!!!! :wacko:

Right I am off for a walk now with my mum and brother, so I will catch up with you both later!! 


xxxx


----------



## hitchinite

:wohoo: - congratulations Claire. How exciting. And what a romantic setting for the :wedding: Where in Italy are you going? Will you have many guests? 
What a great start to 2010!!
BTW temp drop v normal pre LH surge - you must be close to OV - looks like we all are in fact.
Hopefully we all strike it lucky this month..
:dust: and :hug:
Mandy xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

OMG big congratulations, that will work out perfectly for you, I bet you are so excited, your life has certainly taken a big turn for the better, I didnt expect this hun, fantastic news.

Mandy, wedding dancing, lmao, I am so crap at dancing and only will dance when I have sunk a few ciders, lol! I bet you were cringing watching that back!!!lol!!

Thanks girls, I am beginning to think if I am better off without her at the moment, I couldnt kick off last night, not in front of all the kiddies, my DH has been waiting for the opportunity to say something to her DH as they do not get on too well as she had an affair and left my DH's friend for her new one, if that makes sense, and would love to tell him a few home truths but last night was not the right time, it really was like they were taking the piss, I was gobsmacked and she was the one who insisted I had MC last cycle due to the line on the FRER then the horrible AF pains, you would of thought all baby talk would of been kept to a minimum, you do not ever talk to anyone the way they did too us last night, like it was one big joke! If I had been the one who got preggers first there is no way on this earth I would of said any of the things she has said to me over the past 5 months. Its very upsetting for me and I struggle with her pregnancy which I wish I didnt, I should be happy but there is not a chance in hell at the moment. Rant over again!

I am starting to get a line on my OPK, I hope it gets darker soon, gonna POAS again at 8pm tonight, starting taking that cough medicine, it is vile, I dont know how long I can keep that up but I will give it a good go until ovulation day. Gonna BD hopefully tonight, so we are officially off again!!!lol!!

Thanks girls for all your kind of words and I am not gonna mention TTC to my so called friend anymore, cant deal with her and gonna keep meetings with her to a minimum at the moment. I might catch up with you all later. xxxxx
______


----------



## cdj1

Hi Clare and Mandy!

How are you both doing? How cold is it where you are? Its not too bad here (Guernsey in case Mandy doesnt know!) and no sign of any snow...YET!!! 

Things here are very busy with trying to sort out this :wedding: in Italy....its not as easy as I was hoping but as for cost, we are putting it all on the credit card and worrying about it later!!! We are not expecting our parents to pay as they cant really afford it, although it would be nice! 

Meanwhile I am still busy temping...I told OH what I was doing today but I dont think he understood lol, anyway I think if you click on my chart you can see it? I have had some temp drops in the last 2 days which means my body is gearing up for OV and I am still waiting for my sticks to come in the post...all 60 of them!!!!

Its not long till you girlies OV isnt it!!! How exciting!!! Any signs yet??

Speak soon :hug: xxx


----------



## _Hope_

Hey Claire, just read your news!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! Wedding bells!!!!! How wonderful!!!! :wedding:

:yipee::yipee::yipee: I'm so pleased for you, I really am. 

xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

_Hope_ said:


> Hey Claire, just read your news!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! Wedding bells!!!!! How wonderful!!!! :wedding:
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee: I'm so pleased for you, I really am.
> 
> xxxxx

Thanks Zoe!! Originally we were marrying in August but now we are doing it in March in Sorrento, Italy!! Its mad organising everything!!!!!! :) 

Hope you and the twins are all doing well!!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hi ladies,

DH not home will 5am and OPK starting to pinken up- not quite same brightness as cover line but getting there. But no BD till Wed when he will be home in evening. I dont usually OV till day 16 so praying we have not missed an opportunity. Also no OV pains yet. CD12 today. 
That cough medicine stuff really does the job with CM wow weee- there is plenty there. 
Saving Agnus cactus for next cycle if need be - dont want to introduce too much at once. Also expecting soft cups in post hopefully tomorrow. 
Clare- hope you feeling better- I think advice to have some respite from BF is good idea. Stop by when you can to chat...
Claire- sorrento Italy will be magnificent-enjoy all the magic of organising what will be a beautiful wedding. We were married in London Zoo in September- not quite the same but if I could plan it all over again I would. 

Off to bed now- Im back at work this week and need the rest.

See you lovely ladies tomorrow. Love to you too Zoe if you are around...

Mandy xxx:dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Willl catch up properly tonight, was not online much yesterday Callum had a sick bug, will read all your gossip tonight and report back!lol! No snow yet here, but heavy tomorrow!!!xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hi Ladies,
today one of my senior colleagues cancelled a 2pm meeting. I immediately took steps to bring forward a meeting I had at 3pm with one of the administrators. I was determined to be home before 5pm so I could BD as DH leaves for work then. I told administrator I had something I had to work on at home -I was giggling inside- I wonder what she would have said if I had just blurted out out that needed to get home so I could have :sex:.... lol. 
Thankfully got home on time and DH was thrilled :blush: 
Unfortunately tho ran out of magic cough medicine this morning - boy it runs out fast- only bought it on Saturday!! Also soft cups arrived but noone to sign so at depot. So disappointed that was not prepared on most fertile day. Hopefully will still be fertile tomorrow though...
I read also on FF that mid month cramps may indicate OV has already happened so perpaps I OV earlier then I thought- this would be good if true as would mean longer luteal phase. Not had the cramps yet though. 
So waiting for :pizza: to arrive and will have night in front of tv- nothing has changed - lol
Catch up soon
love and :dust: 
Mandy xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Evening girls, so the snow has just started, Mandy do you have it in Hitchin? So that may mean no school tomorrow. The problem I have is Ella needs to get to London Thursday, if its too bad then we will have to reschedule. Yes so Callum had a poorly tum all day yesterday, wasnt eating, very pale etc, then at 6pm, woosh, but only the once so it may not of been a bug, really not sure, I hope I dont get it as I dont want my BD to be interrupted although it will be tricky Thur/Fri if Ella does go to London.

Well I wanted to BD last night although I havent had my surge yet, DH was not in the mood!!!grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! So he promised me tonight which I am fine about as had quite alot of EWCM just now, and just as I am typing a few niggles on my left side but I am not due to ovulate just yet. I did an OPK at 6pm, there was a line but not a strong one yet. i want to BD tomorrow too due to the London thing but my hubby is grouchy at the moment!!!!:-( I will defo Fri and hopefully Sat and Sunday too, I will see how the OPK's go. I forgot to take some medicine yesterday and have only had one dose to day, drinking from the bottle now!!lol!! But it is foul!!!!

So Mandy you got a sesh in today then, I wish my hubby would be excited about a quickie before he went to work, it must be the weather he really is not up for it much at the mo.

Claire, chart looks good hun, it will be you soon, maybe weekend! I dont know nothing about charting so I think it looks good.lol! So wedding plans are going well, yep shove it on the card and worry later, the most important thing is you are happy. I am well chuffed for you!!!!

Well me and BF had a good chat today and I think she finally realises how sensitive I have become over TTC. She really was only joking about the other night and really thought I would find it funny, but she now knows I didnt but she seems very understanding now and felt guilty about saying the baby was kicking. I dont want her to feel she cant tell me special little things like that, I just dont want my attempts at TTC being laughed at and for her to be a little more sensitive. I still found it hard though when she was talking about buying her cot next week, I am just gonna have to try and deal with it and be happy for her. So I think we are both gonna try now to be understanding of each other which I am pleased about. But the way things are going here I doubt I will get a BFP, we have not done any yet, I know there is still time but feel so negative about it today. I guess we all have these days.

Take care hunnies and catch up later, love to you all xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi girls!!

Glad to hear you are both :sex: and taking your cough mixtures!! Sounds gross lol!!

I just POAS at 21:00 but its still very light so thats what I am expecting. According to Fertility Friend, you usually only get your positive OPK after you OV so thats why I am doing my temps...to make sure I catch the egg before!!! 

Clare - I am also jealous of Mandy lol....OH never gets excited about sex, he cant wait till its over, I did try it on yesterday but he told me he wasnt in the mood and I got a bit upset...but I might leave it till nearer my OV time so he is more up for it. I think he knows I am quite serious about TTC since I got all 60 OPK's in the mail!!!! lol!!!!

Clare - whats going on with Ella then or wont you know until tomorrow???

:dust: I hope we are all lucky this month. It is a lucky thread after all!!!! Someone is bound to get lucky, I can feel it in my bones!!!! :hug: :dust:

Speak soon girls
xxxxxxxxxx
:dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:



> Hi girls!!
> 
> Glad to hear you are both :sex: and taking your cough mixtures!! Sounds gross lol!!
> 
> I just POAS at 21:00 but its still very light so thats what I am expecting. According to Fertility Friend, you usually only get your positive OPK after you OV so thats why I am doing my temps...to make sure I catch the egg before!!!
> 
> Clare - I am also jealous of Mandy lol....OH never gets excited about sex, he cant wait till its over, I did try it on yesterday but he told me he wasnt in the mood and I got a bit upset...but I might leave it till nearer my OV time so he is more up for it. I think he knows I am quite serious about TTC since I got all 60 OPK's in the mail!!!! lol!!!!
> 
> Clare - whats going on with Ella then or wont you know until tomorrow???
> 
> :dust: I hope we are all lucky this month. It is a lucky thread after all!!!! Someone is bound to get lucky, I can feel it in my bones!!!! :hug: :dust:
> 
> Speak soon girls
> xxxxxxxxxx
> :dust:

We have grumpy old men, who are boring lol!!! Do you get an positive after Ovulation, I dont understand that as on the internet it says when you get a positive you are about to release an egg in the next 12-48 hours. So I am confused.com lol!! 

Well with Ella the hospital said if she is well and doesnt get Callums bug she can still go but now we have bad weather and I am not driving to London in this, so I will ring them tomorrow!!

I hope we get lucky, I am so fed up with TTC its doing my head in literally! My other mate had a baby girl yesterday 8lb 14, thats a big baby!Ouch! Ella was 6lb 2 and Callum 6lb 14 so little ones thankfully!!!xxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Clare

Whats going on tomorrow with Ella? Its been snowing here a little but nothing major!!

Have POAS today and it is negative which is what I expected. My chart is looking interesting now it is more than just 2 lines lol. 

How are you 2 getting on with :sex: or any signs of the eggy yet????

:dust: :dust: :dust: This month will be someone's lucky month!!!!!!!! I just know it!!!

:hug: xxxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hellow sexy ladies,
Major snow today but sadly all the trains and tubes were working so had to trudge my way in to work. :dohh:
Had painfully uncomfortable coffee chat today with friend/colleague who I used to live with at Uni. We had a huge fight in Uni- she was a controlling and intrusive cow and I couldnt cope with her. Sorry never ususally use that language to describe anyone but living with her was really hell. We both ended up on the same training rotation in London and our career paths are heading in similar directions. She asked to meet me for coffee to "catch up". The catching up involved her interrogating me as to what went wrong with our friendship 10 yrs ago when we were students. I really didnt remember details but she seemed to remember everything and because my memory was patchy I couldnt defend myself when she accused me of all sorts of things. It was really very childish and she would not let it go. 
It was all very deranged. To make matters worse she has a beautiful 1 yr old son and I dont think she had any difficulties TTC. 
I am trying to stay calm to keep my prolactin level in check... 
I am also going to go and :sex: now- my DH is busy watching Alan Partridge on the other laptop and Im going to have to disturb him. 

BTW Claire sorry about not responding earlier to the friend request - I only found it just now. 

Am going also try the soft cup thingies tonight. I hope it doesnt end up that all the swimmers simply leak out whilst trying to insert it. :laugh2: TMI TMI I know!!


Bye bye for now girlies. Sleep tight. 
:dust: :dust: :dust:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

Oh and Clare- am thinking of you and Ella. Hope it all worked out. Hope Callum is feeling better too...
:hugs:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls

Not going to London, the roads are not too good and cant drive in it, and Ella cant get on the train home on Friday as she will be too poorly, so rescheduled for 11th & 12th Feb, I am a bit relieved really to be honest, not mentally prepared to see her go through this yet. Also I have BD to do, lol! Callum is fine I dont think it was a bug otherwise we would all be ill, it must of just been one of those things. I am not sure if the kids will be at school tomorrow, I know the senior schools are shut but I wont know until the morning about their schools, grr, so that means I still have to get up!!lol!!

Mandy your friend sounds dreadful, we are doing great between us with friends, lol! I think she should stay in the past along with all the bad things that happened, you dont need this crap ten years on, especially as you are TTC, you dont need any extra stress or worry. Chin up and dont let her comments get to you, she obviously has grown up!

Well we BD, I suppose today, early hours of this morning 12:15 to be precise, not BD tonight, hubby wants to do it every other day, and he has to do it tomorrow, its my birthday, lol! I am having AF cramps and have low back pain although still neg on strips, does that mean I am gearing up to ovulate? I so hope we catch the eggy this month girls!!

Claire so you are a busy bee with your chart, wont be long now, I so couldnt do the charting not with my sleep patterns, your doing really well.

Oh and one other thing I gave up smoking on 2 Jan, so thats a good thing, enough was enough, my DH doesnt smoke and I never did in the house but my kids kept telling me I was going to die and also TTC I need to be real healthy. I never smoked through my last pregnancies, I used to feel guilty just having one puff, but now the smoking is behind me I hope, I am using the gum, I am gagging for one but I will not give in!!

Take care girlies and catch up tomorrow. xx


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> Hellow sexy ladies,
> Major snow today but sadly all the trains and tubes were working so had to trudge my way in to work. :dohh:
> Had painfully uncomfortable coffee chat today with friend/colleague who I used to live with at Uni. We had a huge fight in Uni- she was a controlling and intrusive cow and I couldnt cope with her. Sorry never ususally use that language to describe anyone but living with her was really hell. We both ended up on the same training rotation in London and our career paths are heading in similar directions. She asked to meet me for coffee to "catch up". The catching up involved her interrogating me as to what went wrong with our friendship 10 yrs ago when we were students. I really didnt remember details but she seemed to remember everything and because my memory was patchy I couldnt defend myself when she accused me of all sorts of things. It was really very childish and she would not let it go.
> It was all very deranged. To make matters worse she has a beautiful 1 yr old son and I dont think she had any difficulties TTC.
> I am trying to stay calm to keep my prolactin level in check...
> I am also going to go and :sex: now- my DH is busy watching Alan Partridge on the other laptop and Im going to have to disturb him.
> 
> BTW Claire sorry about not responding earlier to the friend request - I only found it just now.
> 
> Am going also try the soft cup thingies tonight. I hope it doesnt end up that all the swimmers simply leak out whilst trying to insert it. :laugh2: TMI TMI I know!!
> 
> 
> Bye bye for now girlies. Sleep tight.
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> xxxxxxxx

Hi Mandy!!

Your friend sounds as bad as poor Clare's friend!!! It all sounds really petty please dont let it bother you, especially at the moment!!! Some people really get on my nerves!!

What are theses soft cups all about? I havent heard of them before? I am imagining they are something you insert after :sex:? Ewwww!! Hahahaha!!!
Did you try them yet? I just usually lay there aftewards with my knees up for about 30 minutes if I can....hahaha!! :blush:

Speak soon!!! xxx


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Not going to London, the roads are not too good and cant drive in it, and Ella cant get on the train home on Friday as she will be too poorly, so rescheduled for 11th & 12th Feb, I am a bit relieved really to be honest, not mentally prepared to see her go through this yet. Also I have BD to do, lol! Callum is fine I dont think it was a bug otherwise we would all be ill, it must of just been one of those things. I am not sure if the kids will be at school tomorrow, I know the senior schools are shut but I wont know until the morning about their schools, grr, so that means I still have to get up!!lol!!
> 
> Mandy your friend sounds dreadful, we are doing great between us with friends, lol! I think she should stay in the past along with all the bad things that happened, you dont need this crap ten years on, especially as you are TTC, you dont need any extra stress or worry. Chin up and dont let her comments get to you, she obviously has grown up!
> 
> Well we BD, I suppose today, early hours of this morning 12:15 to be precise, not BD tonight, hubby wants to do it every other day, and he has to do it tomorrow, its my birthday, lol! I am having AF cramps and have low back pain although still neg on strips, does that mean I am gearing up to ovulate? I so hope we catch the eggy this month girls!!
> 
> Claire so you are a busy bee with your chart, wont be long now, I so couldnt do the charting not with my sleep patterns, your doing really well.
> 
> Oh and one other thing I gave up smoking on 2 Jan, so thats a good thing, enough was enough, my DH doesnt smoke and I never did in the house but my kids kept telling me I was going to die and also TTC I need to be real healthy. I never smoked through my last pregnancies, I used to feel guilty just having one puff, but now the smoking is behind me I hope, I am using the gum, I am gagging for one but I will not give in!!
> 
> Take care girlies and catch up tomorrow. xx

Morning Clare! 

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!! :cake:!!!!!!!!!!!

Are you doing anything nice for your birthday? Hope you get lots of lovely presents and of course some all important birthday :sex: :haha:

Sorry to hear Ellas appoinment has been postponed but it sounds like a good idea in the circumstances...is Callum OK now then? Was it just as 24hr bug?

Now you have plenty of time to BD as you must be almost OV ing now? I always get pains when its OV time...so it will be soon time to catch that eggy!!! :finger: :dust:

I am not OVing yet, my OPKs are very pale too and my temps arent looking good yet...but they started rising today which indicates a rise in LH or progesterone I believe :amartass: I will POAS later on to make sure it is still pale on the OPK but anyway I actually :sex: this morning!!! OH is being brilliant!!

Well girls the wedding plans are coming along nicely..its really scary to have to rely on some planner in Italy to provide information but he has been great and we hope to at least book the wedding venue today so we can tell our family exactly when we will be doing it! We are only inviting close family, i.e. mums and dads and siblings to it, thats how we want it and it works out cheaper too!!!! :happydance:

Hope the snow isnt causing too many problems for you! No snow here in Guernsey thankfully as the island would come to a standstill for sure..its very rare for us to get any as the temp is usually so mild here!!

Speak later girlies :friends: xxxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOVELY CLARE!!
Many Happy Returns honey..
I hope DH, Ella and Callum made a big fat fuss of you today and that you ate lots of :cake: and maybe even a sip of bubbly :wine: . Hope also you you release a birthday egg all ready for mr :spermy: to catch. We all know what is the top of your birthday wish list and we are praying for you and sending you lots of the :dust:

Last night used soft cup after :sex: . You just squish it and pop it up there and it fits really snug. The only thing is that I could feel some leakage as I inserted it but figured it must have been the dud :spermy:. I slept with it in all night and in the morning could feel it but couldnt remove it. Was a bit annoying as had to remove it by :loo: (wee)- it just slipped out. It was flat when I removed it - I am not sure how it would work in :af: because its not like it catches fluid - I mean if it did we wouldnt use it TTC as the whole idea is that we want to retain the fluid inside- :confused: !!!
Because had to remove it there was a delay in taking temp as had to get out of bed then return. 

BTW re DH and :sex:- he has like the highest drive in the land- prior to TTC he practically had to bribe me to do it as often as he wanted. :haha: I wouldnt say the :sex: at the mo is very tender though - it is starting to feel very clinical which is a shame but I think normal???

Anyway think I am ovulating TODAY- felt light cramps on train today and OPK strip slightly lighter then yesterday so LH surge has passed. Hoping temp will rise tomorrow. 
Bring on the 2WW!! Although not feeling hopeful - not sure why.

Write with your news
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Evening girls,

Thank you for your lovely birthday wishes. Not been upto much as obviously I couldnt make plans as Ella was due to go to Great Ormond Street. I did however visit family and ended up staying at my BF's and they treated all of us to a takeaway which was a nice surprise, so its been a pretty chilled one (literally, lol) but nice.

We still have the snow and ice, its gonna be minus 9 tonight, brrr!! Schools were shut today but tomorrow Ella's school is opening from 9:50am -2pm to give the staff time to get in, so rather than taking Callum at 08:50 I am gonna send him in when I take Ella, thats if his school is open. If not then Ella wont go, as far as the school are concerned she should be in London and its Friday too 

Well on the TTC front, I surprised my DH this morning so we managed to BD, so thats two days on the trot now. I still havent had my surge yet although I had a good line late morning but not a great one at 9pm and I had held my wee too, I dont think the first one was positive, not the same colour as the control line, but still alot of colour. Then DH started getting cold feet about another child, I thought dont do this to me today of all days, he thinks he is too old, he is 44 but people are having kids a lot later these days, he is still not too keen but has agreed as he knows how much it means to me, but I do feel a bit guilty but there is no way I can back down, not now, come to far, and to think I would never have another would be heartbreaking. I just hope I am not being selfish.:-(

So Claire, you are keeping the Italian Stallion busy with your wedding plans, I want to see some piccies after the wedding, I bet you will look stunning.

Mandy, I am not gonna bother with the softcups they seem to fiddley for me, I would end up spilling it all, like Claire I just have legs up or pillow under bum.

I just want my surge, especially with the DH situation, I am gonna want to BD tomorrow night, I hope he obliges. The quicker I get my BFP the better. I want this so so much. Bring on the TWW, I love to symptom spot and have promised myself I am not gonna test too early so maybe 12dpo I will cave in. God that seems such a long way off.

Anyway gonna go now, speak to you later. xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Oh and Callum didnt have a bug otherwise we all would of had it by now, I think it was just one of those things. He is right as rain now.xx


----------



## cdj1

Hi girls 

Just a quick pop by to say hello and how are you both? Not too cold I hope!!!!

It is snowing/sleeting here in Guernsey but not sure if it will stick or not. I have no chance of getting out of work as the care home where I work has a Landrover and he has threatened to pick me up in case of snow or ice on the roads!! GRRRRR!!!!!

My chart is looking very exciting now. Last nite I had a massive amount of what looked like EWCM....and my temps are going up...so it is looking very promising...but so far nothing on the OPK. I am getting OV pains on my right side as we speak, so I wonder if I will OV tonite? I :sex: yesterday and hope to do it again in the morning if OH obliges, if not I will make him hahahahaha!!!! I wasnt sure if the EWCM was actually :spermy: or not though, because it seemed very stretchy like EWCM. In this case I am OVing either earlier than last month or much earlier than I suspected to start with! Lucky I am charting!!! I have no clue otherwise :haha: Please take a look if you get bored!!!

I cant wait to start the TWW!!!! In a way it would be a bad time to get a :bfp: with the :wedding: and all but then again I dont care when it happens!!!!! 

I just KNOW one of us will be lucky this cycle!! :dust: :dust: 

Speak soon ladies xxxxxxxxx Keep warm xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just a quick pop by to say hello and how are you both? Not too cold I hope!!!!
> 
> It is snowing/sleeting here in Guernsey but not sure if it will stick or not. I have no chance of getting out of work as the care home where I work has a Landrover and he has threatened to pick me up in case of snow or ice on the roads!! GRRRRR!!!!!
> 
> My chart is looking very exciting now. Last nite I had a massive amount of what looked like EWCM....and my temps are going up...so it is looking very promising...but so far nothing on the OPK. I am getting OV pains on my right side as we speak, so I wonder if I will OV tonite? I :sex: yesterday and hope to do it again in the morning if OH obliges, if not I will make him hahahahaha!!!! I wasnt sure if the EWCM was actually :spermy: or not though, because it seemed very stretchy like EWCM. In this case I am OVing either earlier than last month or much earlier than I suspected to start with! Lucky I am charting!!! I have no clue otherwise :haha: Please take a look if you get bored!!!
> 
> I cant wait to start the TWW!!!! In a way it would be a bad time to get a :bfp: with the :wedding: and all but then again I dont care when it happens!!!!!
> 
> I just KNOW one of us will be lucky this cycle!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Speak soon ladies xxxxxxxxx Keep warm xxxxxxxxxxxx

Well hello there!!lol!!:hi:

Its been bloody cold yet again and had a tad more snow, we have more heavy snow for Sunday, I do hope the schools open. I took mine in today. :happydance::happydance:

I am getting nearly positives now on my OPK's, I do DH obliges tonight, I need to BD tomorrow and Sunday too. I am gonna show him the stick soon and see what he says. Not sure about CM, mixed in with :spermy: I might have to bribe him tonight with dirty dirty :blush: lol!

I tried clicking on your chart and cant get to see anything.:growlmad::growlmad:It looks like you may catch me up then, may ovulate about the same time. I just wanna get in the TWW, I bet it starts Monday for me. I think that is what I am gonna class as my 1dpo.

Anyway, gotta go and sort the dishwasher out and catch up later tonight!
:kiss::kiss:xx


----------



## hitchinite

Hi Ladies,
Its Friggin freeeeeezing. Brrrrr! I am really wearing my ugg boots out in the snow and am slipping and sliding everywhere. 

My LH surge seems to be going on for ever and not a temp rise in sight- When I look though it was not dill day 17 last cycle when temp started to rise so think it just takes some time for my eggs to get blimmin moving when they are given the ok... bodies are strange things!
Also no EWCM just wateryish- maybe its because I dont drink enough. 
Thing is now we are going to have to :sex: tonight again and both of us are exhausted. I think we start too early - I tell DH this every month but he never listens to me as he is so impatient. 
Ive been reading dodgy things on other threads about agnus castus - apparantly it works similar to clomid but unlike clomid it is not regulated by your doctor. I am not sure whether I should try it- hopefully wont need to.
Praying so hard for a Jan :bfp: for all of us.
love and hugs
:dust: :dust: :dust:
Me xxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

hitchinite said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Its Friggin freeeeeezing. Brrrrr! I am really wearing my ugg boots out in the snow and am slipping and sliding everywhere.
> 
> My LH surge seems to be going on for ever and not a temp rise in sight- When I look though it was not dill day 17 last cycle when temp started to rise so think it just takes some time for my eggs to get blimmin moving when they are given the ok... bodies are strange things!
> Also no EWCM just wateryish- maybe its because I dont drink enough.
> Thing is now we are going to have to :sex: tonight again and both of us are exhausted. I think we start too early - I tell DH this every month but he never listens to me as he is so impatient.
> Ive been reading dodgy things on other threads about agnus castus - apparantly it works similar to clomid but unlike clomid it is not regulated by your doctor. I am not sure whether I should try it- hopefully wont need to.
> Praying so hard for a Jan :bfp: for all of us.
> love and hugs
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> Me xxxxxxxx

Hi Mandy

Perhaps you shouldnt take the Angus, I always thought it was to kick start your period and regulate your cycle. I have often thought that I dont drink enough water when it comes to EWCM, but we will soon find out. Also we used to BD to early, since I have been OPK'ing I have noticed I am ovulating about CD16/17 and before we would start to BD CD7 and stop at CD14, so that was all a complete waste of time, so really this is my 2nd cycle of getting it more or less right, so fingers crossed for all of us. I do want to BD tonight, but I noticed hubby having a tearful moment about his Dad, he died 7 years ago and he was lying on the bed with his pic looking very teary, I did offer my support but he said he was OK so I left him to be on his own to think. So I dont wanna push him into it tonight, the test line is nearly the same colour as the test, so I think I maybe able to get away without a BD if it comes to it tonight, and BD tomorrow and Sunday instead.

Your wearing your UGG's in the snow, I know they are all fluffy and cosy but will they not get ruined, I would be scared to wear them in the snow as I know how much they cost. I wanna get a pair of tall classic choc ones, so we will see next month if I can persuade my hubby!!:winkwink:

Anyway take care girls, BD if we can and lets get our BFP's. xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Afternoon girlies, what have we been upto? I have just had a shower and now in pj's and I have no intentions of getting dressed!lol!

Well on the TTC front, I did 2 OPK's yesterday, one about 13:30 and the other at 6:30pm and had very strong colours, almost a positive. We did BD at 01:00 techincally have BD today I think last cycle I ovulated nearly 2 days after my surge, but just now POAS OPK and its 100% positive the test line is darker than the control line (I wish that was a HPT), so just spoke to DH and as we have techincally BD today although it was 01:00am, we are gonna BD tomorrow morning or evening and then Monday evening, so I am gonna assume Tuesday will make me 1dpo. Last cycle we BD on the day of the surge and before and that was it, so this time gonna get 2 extra ones in, so hopefully DH will oblige, I have told him about tomorrow so he does know.  Thinking about tomorrow morning would be better. TTC can be so technical!!lol!!! So far we have BD 3 days now on the trot which is very good so if I can get some more in I think I will have a fantastic chance. To be honest would love to bd tonight, tomorrow morning and evening and Monday evening, but there is no chance of that one as his sex drive can be low. But I suppose its not the quantity, its the quality and they do say every other day. At least I have the swimmers waiting for today anyway. I didnt dare have a bath so I had a shower, didnt want them washed out, lol, not sure if that can happen but not taking any chances!!!lol! 

Well its been a week now and no smoking, chewing gum like crazy and giving myself hiccups and heartburn, but its so worth it, I think if I can get through the next week then I am over the worst. 

Anway catch up tonight xxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

will Monday be 1dpo or Tuesday? shall I assume I am ovulating tomorrow? I'm not sure, ticker is well out, will change it when it tww, which is nearly upon me, woo hoo!!!


----------



## hitchinite

Hi ladies
I have declared today 1dpo - as it is day after first -ve OPK- so I am guessing I OV'd yesterday - temp rise today but only slightly but this follows pattern from last month. 
LH surge indicates OV impending so would time 12-24hrs post first -ve OPK. Does that make sense? 
Today I have caught a very green jealousy bug- I think my friend from work- whom I sit next to is preggers. She got married only 2 months before me last year and we spent much of 2009 talking weddings. She always told me that was going to wait TTC but shortly after her wedding she became broody. This last few months she has been struck by a number of mysterious "viruses" and she is someone who never gets sick. She had a "tummy virus" at end of October and I joked that I thought she was prob pregnant but she denied. Then she has been talking babies with me for last 2 months- asking all sorts e.g. if I was preg which hosp would I go to etc etc- I naiively thought she was just being hypothetical! 
Before Xmas I overheard her tell a pregnant lady who was visiting our building for a conference that she "found out a few weeks ago" and am not clear what she had found out but suspect if preg she prob felt safe telling stranger. 
Then today she has updated her facebook status with "baby blue"- what does that mean??? 
She is just 28, and would have been trying for same amount of time as me... I cannot contain myself - I dont know what has got over me!! I dont even know for sure but feel need brace myself for annoucement at work tomorrow- she has been off on holiday last week. 

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: !!!

OMG OMG - I am so grateful to have you girls to talk to!!

BTW I wanted to say yesterday but forgot - Clare- am so so so proud of you re smoking thing- coffee to me is what nicotine is for a smoker and would really struggle to give up!!! You go girl!!!

May pop in to say hi later - too cold to go out
love you girls...
:hugs: :hugs:
xxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi girls!!!

Hope you are both keeping nice and snug and warm with this cold weather!!!!! Its not so cold here in Guernsey but in typical Guernsey fashion everyone has gone mad, buying emergency food supplies and shutting our local airport (the only one in the UK to close would you believe it?????). 

Well things are very exciting my end (no pun intended!!).....I told you I had a massive amount of EWCM yesterday or day before?? Anyway yesterday I POAS in the evening and I was happy to notice that it was positive!!!! I also did one today just before and it is still very positive and this morning I managed to get :sex:, but I had to do :blush: naughty things to get him in the mood :haha:!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy that we have :sex: twice in the last week - Mandy, my OH has a very low sex drive in case u didnt know, so it has been a struggle this time but I hope it will be worth it!!!! :wacko:
I wish you could see my chart.....I am having a nice temp rise, so another indicator of OV....so if it carries on rising over the next 1 or 2 days I can be sure I did actually OV!!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE charting!!!!!!! :happydance:

I am so surprised that I am OV ing now...I am pretty sure that last cycle it was CD19....hence my "massively long luteal phase" and "late period"! So I can assume that this month I should get :witch: on CD29....so if she is late and I get a nice thermal shift (sustained temp rise) then I can start to get excited and maybe :test:!!!!!

I feel so positive that one of us will get a :bfp:, I dont know why but I just do...we have all been so hard at work havent we girls!!!!!

Well I am off now to watch a nice film on Sky with OH and I have a nice glass of grapefruit juice here to help the :spermy: along!!!! LOL!!!

Have a good evening girlies and have a look to see if my chart is showing yet....Mandy can I have a look at yours??

:hug: xxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Evening girls

Well I am bored, DH has popped out for a few pints, I deliberately made him forget the front door key so he is not late home ;-) sneaky me, lol!!! I did another OPK and it is still very positive, I really want to BD tonight as knowing us tomorrow morning the kids will wake me up first and DH will be hungover so I dunno what to do!! I will see what mood he is in as to be honest I have been trying to plan BD, lol and I defo think tonight and tomorrow night and then thats it, TTW Tuesday, as I reckon I may ovulate Sunday night/Monday as that happened last month, thinking I was ovulating the day after my surge and due to the late AF I ovulated 2 days after surge. So yeah 1dpo on Tuesday, a day isnt gonna make much difference anyway. So that will mean AF should be due 24/25 Jan? So yet another long cycle, grr!! I will begin testing 22 Jan!!! 

Claire, you are ovulating well early, you were about 2 days behind me last month I was CD17 so that would be right, so it looks like we will be around the same dpo! I want to see your chart is there not nothing you can do, I cant understand why I managed to see it the first time?

Mandy it defo sounds like the woman is pregnant, and I bet you that is the sex, do you think she could be nearly 20 weeks and hasnt shown and kept it very low profile, as I would say that the blue is referring to a boy! Its gutting isnt it, all on my facebook there are pregnant people, scans etc, its depressing!! I can completely understand how you feel as I have been going through it with my BF. The jealousy can be uncontrollable and I have never been this jealous of anything before!!! It can actually make me feel sick! Its bloody awful!!!

My sister popped to Tesco today and apprently it was rammed, I dunno why everyone is panicking, we are not having as much as we thought, it's more contained to the very east of our region! I also heard this will go on for many more weeks! I am not to bothered to be honest as long as I have food and can get the kids to school, I am happy!!!

I gave up the cough medicine, well I started to forget doses and its so disgusting it made me feel sick. Still no smoking, gagging but I have noticed I have not needed as much of the nicotine gum so I am hoping my body is slowly weaning off of it. Its really hard and so tempting but I am gonna be strong, its nice not smelling of ciggies, and my smell has got stronger and my taste is better!!!!! I only have 1 or 2 cups of coffee aday so that doesnt bother me but I do have a thing about coke and thats full of caffeine too, but one thing at a time, get off the gum (defo stop if get a BFP), and cut back on caffeine and eventually buy decaf!! It sounds like a good plan to me!!lol!!!

Anyway take care and chat tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

About to go to bed, but Clare - WELL DONE FOR QUITTING THE FAGS!!!!!! :hug: 

Come on girls lets get our :bfp: this month!!!!!!! Even if I look bloated in my wedding dress hahahahaha!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Looks like I will not be BD tonight, DH just got it and wants to watch Match of the Day, so I am gonna wake him out of his sleep in the morning with a nice surprise ;-)

So I am gonna go to bed now, I am not that disappointed, we did it 23 hours ago, lol and will again in 9 hours and swimmers last upto 72 hours, in away though it would of been nice to BD tonight to cover me for daytime tomorrow and then BD tomorrow night to cover me for Monday but now BD in the morning it seems I am still covered for Sunday and early hours of Monday, and gonna BD earlish evening Monday, I hope. But everyone says they live for 72 hours so really all bases should be covered either way. I am not gonna push DH into it after getting cold feel the other day and also not having a mega high sex drive, which Claire you can sympathise with. Gone are the days when DH wanted to BD all the time, thats nearly 13 years of marriage for ya!!!lol!!

I did think though him having a few pints might of made him up for it but instead footie has come first!!!!grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just cant wait to get pregnant and then hopefully I wont have to go through all this again. 

Out of 3 of us, one has to get a BFP, we all seem pretty on track so far, Mandy well there is no more you can do so fingers crossed and lots of baby dust, now its just me and Claire, cant wait to get into the tww and relax a little and dont feel I am having to pest my DH!lol!!

Claire you will look lovely on your wedding day hunnie I am sure. 

Talk tomorrow, sweet dreams hunnies, big hugs and lots of baby dust xxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Morning girls! :wave:

Well looks like I am OV-ing today, I have a very positive OPK and my temp this morning had dipped....so if I am OV-ing today I expect to see a temp. rise in the morning...I am awaiting a massive rise on my chart!!!!
I am annoyed you cant see my chart Clare, its so interesting..have another go..if not I will PM you my user name and password so u can see what I have been up to lol.
Theoretically I should BD tonite but I think there is more a chance hell will freeze over as OH will be tired for work and we never usually :sex: at night...grrrrrrr! But anyway we did BD 24 hours ago so there will be a good few :spermy: around, hopefully one sniff of the eggy and they will be off on a race!!!!!!

:wedding: plans are coming on slowly but surely...I have bought 2 wedding dresses..one normal one and another from China for £85!! I loved them both so we will wait and see how they look when they arrive!!! Having only 10 weeks has been so restricting for dresses as most take 6 months to come and I dont have that long!! Still, all the while I am arranging the wedding, all I can think about is holding a tiny :pink: bundle in my arms!!!

I am almost 100% sure one of us will get a :bfp: at least....this thread is very lucky, just look at Zoe! Twins!!! There has to be some more baby dust still floating about!! Here's some more!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Catch up later ladies!!!! :hug:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Good morning girls

I was expecting to wake up to loads of snow, but nothing, although it is very overcast and looks like it will snow, not even a flake, but there is still tons of it on the ground! Might be popping into Hitchin today but Mandy I am scared to drive down Wilbury Hills Road, lol, I will probably slide all the way down the hill!!! I might go via Letchworth town, lol, what a whimp I am!!!!

Just done the hoovering, gonna strip the beds and do some washing too, might even pop to Morrisons to see if they have any bargains.

Claire, just tried your chart again, cant access it why dont you ask some girls on the charting thread if they know how to do it, I so want to see it.

Well I managed to BD this morning, so gonna do OPK at about 1pm to see if the surge is there, I am gonna BD tomorrow night too, so now I have BD 4 times now, 2 in the run up, day of surge and one after surge. I have decided I will put my ovulation day down as today as last night I had niggles on my left side, it always seems to be the left. So later on I will change my ticker.

We got married in Jamaica and getting married abroad took alot of the stress out of the organising as they organised it all for me over there, ceremony, cake, hair, make up etc etc, we only had my parents, my sister and her partner (who too got married there), my Dad was trying to kill two birds with one stone, lol!! Although her marriage didnt last, I think she only got married because she mas pregnant!!!!lol!! We had a massive party for all other family and friends when we got back, it was really nice. I was very poorly in Jamaica, I went back to bed after we got married, romantic or what!! I ended up going to hospital for an infection, I really thought I wouldnt of ended up getting married! But being the double hard person I am, I done it!!!lol!!! We had about 10 months to organise everything. So Claire, how many people are going, will it just be the two of you, or parents?

Anyway gonna dash now, will update a bit later. Love you both lots xxx


----------



## cdj1

Update: My chart link now works!! Take a look at your peril!!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi Claire

Just checked your chart out and you so have a good chance, so the dip in temp means you are ovulating and then tomorrow should it go back up again? If you BD yesterday morning the swimmers are defo waiting. Ohh this two week wait is gonna be sooooooooo exciting.
xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> Hi Claire
> 
> Just checked your chart out and you so have a good chance, so the dip in temp means you are ovulating and then tomorrow should it go back up again? If you BD yesterday morning the swimmers are defo waiting. Ohh this two week wait is gonna be sooooooooo exciting.
> xxxxx


The dip in temp means that if it rises tomorrow and stays high for at least 3 days, then I definitely OV-d today :happydance: If it dips again, it means I will prob be late OV-ing...but I checked my temp before and it looks like its going up...but I will check at 6.45am tomorrow!! Such dedication!!! Hope its worth it!! I think I stand a good chance even if we dont BD tonite!! Yayyy!!!! :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hellllloo Ladys,

You girls have sure been busy on the thread today and I am so impressed by your dedication to the task at hand. I would like to show my chart too but sure how. FF told me I am actually 3dpo today- they say I OV'd on day 15 when I had a dip- I am pleased as had thought I had OV'd later in cycle. My temp was 37.1 (massive rise) today but I took it 3 hrs later then usual so may not be accurate.
So looks like I am officially well in the throws of the 2WW. I so wish I could be as confident as you girls about getting a :bfp:- Claire have you ever successfully conceived before even if (sadly) ended in MC or chemical? 
I am just not certain enough that I am able to do this. I am a bit worried about DH's :spermy: - there are are so many reasons for this- firstly he is an only child and I know his mum would have loved to have more. Also he once sold a sample of his swimmers to a research project (lol++) when he was in uni and all he remembers is that they reported that many of the the :spermy: were swimming in the wrong direction!! lol. I have tried to ask him if they thought this was a concern or within normal limits but he just gets embarrassed and says he cant remember!!
So if :witch: gets me again then :spermy: sample may be next step. 
Also having my day 21 progesterone this week. 
Apart from all that.... feeling fairly +ve- maybe soft cups will end up being my lucky charm!! 
Will let you know tomorrow about work mate being pregnant - :growlmad: 
If any of you get a chance and it doesnt take too long please send me instructions re uploading my FF chart. 
Love you ladies- Clare- good luck with the :sex: - hold those legs up girl and catch all them strong swimmers. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Evening my lovelies

Yep we have been busy Mandy, bored too!!!lol!!! If there is any doubt about DH swimmers then you must get this checked out, is there not a kit you can buy online to check at home? I know it must be embarrassing for him but you need to know as you are TTC. Fingers crossed everything is fine.

A couple of my friends have had MC and have gone on to have BFP's, one of them is now 21 weeks, it should not cause a problem only obviously if it becomes a frequent thing, now I know a short luteal phase can cause a MC too, as I think it has to be 10 or 12dpo to sustain a pregnancy. One of my other friends lost 3 babies, but now has 2 children, so there is hope.

You must try and get your chart up, Claire will be able to tell you how to do it, I want to stalk both of your charts, lol!!!!

Well legs havent been as high as I would of liked, I get a bit embarrassed for some reason, however do use the pillow, legs in air too whilst DH is in bathroom, lol!! Another good tip but TMI, make sure you orgasm after he has as it pulls them into your cervix as it contracts. I did it twice lol!!!!! Oh well gotta try anything hey!

Also not in a great mood as I was doing Ellas weekly nit combing and found 2 nasty nits!! I spent 45 minutes doing every strand, lol!! So I thought I better run the nit comb through mine, 1 confirmed, 1 not sure!! Grrrr, I spent 40 minutes trying to nit comb my long blond hair, hanging over the bath, so I rang my sister, lol and said can she go through my hair thoroughly tomorrow. Ella was at a sleepover last week and apprently one of the girls there had a couple, nice, I wish people would take the time to check their kids hair once a week, I did Ellas the day before the sleepover and then again today and now 2!!!! It really frustrates me!!! This is the part of kids being at schools etc I dont like!!!!gggrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well I did another OPK and defo negative hardly any line, still gonna BD tomorrow night just for extra reassurance although I have pretty much covered all bases!!Yay!!!!!!

I want lots of PMA from both of you, we will get our BFP's, if its not this month, then there is next.

My BF is going to the Prima Baby show at the end of Feb, I said I might go along, pregnant or not, you get loads of freebies, I went when I was pregnant with Ella, it was fantastic. I have the opportunity to try again before that if Jan doesnt work, so I really hope I will be going there pregnant!

Just got dancing on ice on, a good line up this year. 

I've also booked Ellas birthday party today, she is decided to take 7 friends bowling followed by food, so booked that for 5th Feb, ordered prefilled Hello Kitty party bags, they are gorgeous and Hello Kitty personalised invites from ebay, so she is a happy bunnie now!

Anyway I hope I havent made you girls itch, lol, I am bloody paranoid now, will be scratching all night now!!lol!!!

Have a good evening anyway girls. xx
______


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> Hellllloo Ladys,
> 
> You girls have sure been busy on the thread today and I am so impressed by your dedication to the task at hand. I would like to show my chart too but sure how. FF told me I am actually 3dpo today- they say I OV'd on day 15 when I had a dip- I am pleased as had thought I had OV'd later in cycle. My temp was 37.1 (massive rise) today but I took it 3 hrs later then usual so may not be accurate.
> So looks like I am officially well in the throws of the 2WW. I so wish I could be as confident as you girls about getting a :bfp:- Claire have you ever successfully conceived before even if (sadly) ended in MC or chemical?
> I am just not certain enough that I am able to do this. I am a bit worried about DH's :spermy: - there are are so many reasons for this- firstly he is an only child and I know his mum would have loved to have more. Also he once sold a sample of his swimmers to a research project (lol++) when he was in uni and all he remembers is that they reported that many of the the :spermy: were swimming in the wrong direction!! lol. I have tried to ask him if they thought this was a concern or within normal limits but he just gets embarrassed and says he cant remember!!
> So if :witch: gets me again then :spermy: sample may be next step.
> Also having my day 21 progesterone this week.
> Apart from all that.... feeling fairly +ve- maybe soft cups will end up being my lucky charm!!
> Will let you know tomorrow about work mate being pregnant - :growlmad:
> If any of you get a chance and it doesnt take too long please send me instructions re uploading my FF chart.
> Love you ladies- Clare- good luck with the :sex: - hold those legs up girl and catch all them strong swimmers.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Dear Mandy

Hello! Yes isnt it exciting, we're all getting so involved and doing so well this month, thats why I feel so positive about this thread....we have done so well and been so dedicated that I can feel a :bfp: or 3 in my bones!!! Imagine if all 3 of us got them!! I would be over the moon!!!! :happydance:

Isnt the charting thing amazing, our bodies are so clever, I never even knew all these things existed till I came on here! I posted my chart by logging into FF then on the side bar there is an option called "My Home page". If you clic on it, it will show your html at the top in the white bar where you type in to go to a website. Then you copy and paste it into your signature. Thats how I did it and it worked! :thumbup:

Girls dont hate me please but I have to confess, yes I have conceived before but I dont want to go into too much detail, lets just say I was young and stupid and my BF at the time didnt want me to have it so I had to do the unthinkable...which I have regretted ever since.....:dohh: but at the time it was the best and right thing to do as I was so young (18). I always think about what I did and get very upset, seeing as now it is so hard to conceive, and guess what, I was taking the pill!!! I only missed one of my pills by a few hours and in that time we had :sex: and BAM!!! Its just not fair, sometimes I feel I am being punished....:cry:

About your OH :spermy:...its funny cos I have lately started to wonder if my OH is fertile...but I am sure if they are healthy and youngish then there is no reason to be concerned, but anyway it wouldnt hurt to ask him to do a sperm sample test anyway would it? How do you go about that BTW? I might ask my OH to do one too if we dont get me pregnant by February as it has been 1 year that we have not used any contraception and still no baby :(

Anyway I am now in the TWW although chart says I have no OV-d yet, I know I have, as I have had +OPK and now they are neg...also OV pain and a rise in my temp today...cant be clearer than that! I consider myself 1DPO as from today! Yayyyyyy!!!! TWW!!!!! :haha:

Speak later!!! xxxx :hug: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> Evening my lovelies
> 
> Yep we have been busy Mandy, bored too!!!lol!!! If there is any doubt about DH swimmers then you must get this checked out, is there not a kit you can buy online to check at home? I know it must be embarrassing for him but you need to know as you are TTC. Fingers crossed everything is fine.
> 
> A couple of my friends have had MC and have gone on to have BFP's, one of them is now 21 weeks, it should not cause a problem only obviously if it becomes a frequent thing, now I know a short luteal phase can cause a MC too, as I think it has to be 10 or 12dpo to sustain a pregnancy. One of my other friends lost 3 babies, but now has 2 children, so there is hope.
> 
> You must try and get your chart up, Claire will be able to tell you how to do it, I want to stalk both of your charts, lol!!!!
> 
> Well legs havent been as high as I would of liked, I get a bit embarrassed for some reason, however do use the pillow, legs in air too whilst DH is in bathroom, lol!! Another good tip but TMI, make sure you orgasm after he has as it pulls them into your cervix as it contracts. I did it twice lol!!!!! Oh well gotta try anything hey!
> 
> Also not in a great mood as I was doing Ellas weekly nit combing and found 2 nasty nits!! I spent 45 minutes doing every strand, lol!! So I thought I better run the nit comb through mine, 1 confirmed, 1 not sure!! Grrrr, I spent 40 minutes trying to nit comb my long blond hair, hanging over the bath, so I rang my sister, lol and said can she go through my hair thoroughly tomorrow. Ella was at a sleepover last week and apprently one of the girls there had a couple, nice, I wish people would take the time to check their kids hair once a week, I did Ellas the day before the sleepover and then again today and now 2!!!! It really frustrates me!!! This is the part of kids being at schools etc I dont like!!!!gggrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well I did another OPK and defo negative hardly any line, still gonna BD tomorrow night just for extra reassurance although I have pretty much covered all bases!!Yay!!!!!!
> 
> I want lots of PMA from both of you, we will get our BFP's, if its not this month, then there is next.
> 
> My BF is going to the Prima Baby show at the end of Feb, I said I might go along, pregnant or not, you get loads of freebies, I went when I was pregnant with Ella, it was fantastic. I have the opportunity to try again before that if Jan doesnt work, so I really hope I will be going there pregnant!
> 
> Just got dancing on ice on, a good line up this year.
> 
> I've also booked Ellas birthday party today, she is decided to take 7 friends bowling followed by food, so booked that for 5th Feb, ordered prefilled Hello Kitty party bags, they are gorgeous and Hello Kitty personalised invites from ebay, so she is a happy bunnie now!
> 
> Anyway I hope I havent made you girls itch, lol, I am bloody paranoid now, will be scratching all night now!!lol!!!
> 
> Have a good evening anyway girls. xx
> ______

Hi Clare
I just had to reply straight away when I read your post.....I was going to say before but I was to embarassed to say it but you came right out and said it for me :blush: that after we :sex: when OH is in the bathroom I always give myself 1 or 2 orgasms as I heard that helps!! :shy::shy: What we girls have to go through to conceive huh????????? :wacko:

Ooooo sorry to hear about Ella's nits, you would have though the person she was sleeping over at might have made sure their kids were clear before inviting her over!! Is this the same friend who you fell out with? 

Anyway I told Mandy today is officially my 1DPO even though my ticker is saying something else, I might change it actually, as I now have neg OPKs and no more EWCM plus my temp has soared today! How exciting!!!

The 2WW IS UPON US GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: I have plenty of PMA to go around, not sure why but I feel a :bfp: in my bones!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Well I will speak to you both later no doubt!!! xxxxxxx :dust: :dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi ya

I dont hold back lol, if there is a tip for a BFP I will come out and say it!!lol!! I looked at your chart today and I see a sharp rise so thats good, cant wait for tomorrow.

I have just received an email from Ella's school to say they have teacher training day on Friday, FFS!! They have only just gone back after Xmas and snow!!!! Bloody ridiculous!!

Havent done much today, been to the supermarket, bought some nit stuff, did my hair, gonna do Ella's and Callums when they get in from school, might even grab DH, he wouldnt come near me last night, lol!! I only wanted him to check for me. I know we only had a couple but not taking any chances!!!!lol!!! Watch Hustle from last week, I love that program, it is very cleverly written, fantastic.

Ella has cubs tonight so gotta 2 runs to do, the last being 8:00pm, gonna get DH to do that hopefully!!!

I have decided not to BD tonight, me and hubby both shattered and to be honest I dont think it will make any difference now. I picked my surge up Sat 1pm ish, but that may have been surging for hours before. So that means I will ovulate the latest 36 hours which takes me upto very early hours of this morning and then egg only lives for 24 hours I think which is up now, so I think thats it! I may have an additional window of a couple of hours but if my surge did start early hours Sat morning for instance then the time has passed. I last BD yesterday morning so the odds are high. Look at me getting all technical.

I knew you would catch up with me, I am 1dpo too, how exciting!!! Lets hope you are right. I dont feel any different, maybe a full twinges on my right side, thats it!

Gonna run and do tea.xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi ya

I dont hold back lol, if there is a tip for a BFP I will come out and say it!!lol!! I looked at your chart today and I see a sharp rise so thats good, cant wait for tomorrow.

I have just received an email from Ella's school to say they have teacher training day on Friday, FFS!! They have only just gone back after Xmas and snow!!!! Bloody ridiculous!!

Havent done much today, been to the supermarket, bought some nit stuff, did my hair, gonna do Ella's and Callums when they get in from school, might even grab DH, he wouldnt come near me last night, lol!! I only wanted him to check for me. I know we only had a couple but not taking any chances!!!!lol!!! Watch Hustle from last week, I love that program, it is very cleverly written, fantastic.

Ella has cubs tonight so gotta 2 runs to do, the last being 8:00pm, gonna get DH to do that hopefully!!!

I have decided not to BD tonight, me and hubby both shattered and to be honest I dont think it will make any difference now. I picked my surge up Sat 1pm ish, but that may have been surging for hours before. So that means I will ovulate the latest 36 hours which takes me upto very early hours of this morning and then egg only lives for 24 hours I think which is up now, so I think thats it! I may have an additional window of a couple of hours but if my surge did start early hours Sat morning for instance then the time has passed. I last BD yesterday morning so the odds are high. Look at me getting all technical.

I knew you would catch up with me, I am 1dpo too, how exciting!!! Lets hope you are right. I dont feel any different, maybe a fewl twinges on my right side, thats it!

Gonna run and do tea.xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

My bloody post has duplicated because I noticed a spelling mistake!! The second one is the right one!!


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> My bloody post has duplicated because I noticed a spelling mistake!! The second one is the right one!!

I love that you are stalking my chart!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hellow lovely ladies. On train just wanted to say hi and much I appreciate you! Will write later xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

Oh hello again,
Home now and cooked dinner for DH but he has actually fallen asleep before it was ready- :lol: He has moved jobs to Peterborough and is waking at 5am.. poor DH :awww:
On a more selfish note am glad that we managed to fit all the :sex: last week before his ridiculous schedule took off. 
Today was really not as bad as I had anticipated. Actually I am a bit embarrassed by how insanely jealous I could potentially be- but I know you girls understand. :winkwink:

Anway... there was no pregnancy announcement - but she has developed an over attachment to cereal bars and bananas and coincidentally another girl asked her if there was something she needed to tell us.. I could not bear to listen to the response and walked very fast further down the corridoor- :lol:!!
I suppose will just have to wait and see- and also be happy for her if my suspicions prove correct. I know I can be - just need to get over the initial announcement and keep my envy feelings in check. 

Today 4 dpo and only the odd twinge. Usually can feel more intense AF pains by 7 dpo which escalates followed by proper pain and spotting at 13-14. 

Claire- BTW sorry if I sounded intrusive when I asked about prev conception - I just wondered whether I had missed something from an earlier thread before I joined. Your experience age 18 was obviously very difficult- I know I would have done the exact same thing if I had been that young- :flower:. Big hugs :hugs: my love though.

Clare- your nits story made me laugh- I used to get nits loads when I was at primary school- in fact the last time I had them was when I was 18 - I picked it up from my little sister - :lol:. I recall combing out my sister's hair using a litre of conditioner and watching the little creepie crawlies fall away- sorry if TMI - ha ha!! They are really a bugger to treat and the whole family needs doing. 

Anway thinking of both you ladies in my prayers- hopefully Claire you will be proved right about this being a lucky thread and at least one of us will get lucky this month.

Sleep well...
:dust: :dust: :dust:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bcef7


----------



## ellaandcallum

hitchinite said:


> Oh hello again,
> Home now and cooked dinner for DH but he has actually fallen asleep before it was ready- :lol: He has moved jobs to Peterborough and is waking at 5am.. poor DH :awww:
> On a more selfish note am glad that we managed to fit all the :sex: last week before his ridiculous schedule took off.
> Today was really not as bad as I had anticipated. Actually I am a bit embarrassed by how insanely jealous I could potentially be- but I know you girls understand. :winkwink:
> 
> Anway... there was no pregnancy announcement - but she has developed an over attachment to cereal bars and bananas and coincidentally another girl asked her if there was something she needed to tell us.. I could not bear to listen to the response and walked very fast further down the corridoor- :lol:!!
> I suppose will just have to wait and see- and also be happy for her if my suspicions prove correct. I know I can be - just need to get over the initial announcement and keep my envy feelings in check.
> 
> Today 4 dpo and only the odd twinge. Usually can feel more intense AF pains by 7 dpo which escalates followed by proper pain and spotting at 13-14.
> 
> Claire- BTW sorry if I sounded intrusive when I asked about prev conception - I just wondered whether I had missed something from an earlier thread before I joined. Your experience age 18 was obviously very difficult- I know I would have done the exact same thing if I had been that young- :flower:. Big hugs :hugs: my love though.
> 
> Clare- your nits story made me laugh- I used to get nits loads when I was at primary school- in fact the last time I had them was when I was 18 - I picked it up from my little sister - :lol:. I recall combing out my sister's hair using a litre of conditioner and watching the little creepie crawlies fall away- sorry if TMI - ha ha!! They are really a bugger to treat and the whole family needs doing.
> 
> Anway thinking of both you ladies in my prayers- hopefully Claire you will be proved right about this being a lucky thread and at least one of us will get lucky this month.
> 
> Sleep well...
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bcef7

Hi Mandy

Glad you arrived safely home, and men are buggers for falling asleep at such inconvenient moments!!!lol!! My DH does it all the time!!:growlmad:

I was looking at your chart, what does the dip in temp mean today hunnie? You know I am gonna start asking you both alsorts of questions as I dont chart!

Mandy I totally understand about the jealousy thing, you know I went through that with my BF and even now I still can be very jealous. Yesterday she was sorting all her baby stuff out and that made me feel abit sad. It is getting easier. Well we will have to see what goes on at your work then. You are only human and it is quite natural to have these feelings, especially if it is something you really want. :hugs:

Theres no more nits in this house, they have vacated the building. We have been treated with Hedrin so I have now sent them packing!! Ella has another sleepover soon so will have to keep my eye on it. Claire, she was at my BF's last time but I think they came from another child, not hers.

I do hope this is a lucky thread, I feel really excited, in 11 days time I may have a BFP, I shouldnt get too excited but I can just feel it, I keep getting butterflies at the thought! I will feel really stupid next cycle if I dont.:cry:

I have just noticed my boobs hurt abit but that is mainly down to post ovulation. Really I shouldnt get any symptoms if I do end up pregnant at the earliest 6dpo. Also felt nauseas early, but I think thats the nicotine gum and its also given me metal mouth!!:growlmad: Let the symptom spotting commence!!!!:happydance:

Anyway take care, enjoy work and will speak to you both tomorrow. Love you both xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

:yipee::yipee:Morning girls!!!

Well I must just first start by getting excited about how cool OH has been this week...have you girls seen my chart??????? We have actually :sex: about 4 times in the last week! This is almost unheard of!!!!! :yipee: I am soooo in with a good chance this cycle!!!!!! :happydance:

Anyway ahem, now that I have let that all out, I am very pleased to see you are both well, Mandy lets hope those temps stay nice and high for you!! They are looking good!! Keep them up!! :haha:

Clare - so well done for quitting smoking...I quit around 4 months ago so know how hard it is to do it, but you have a good incentive now so I am sure you will keep it up! What does OH think about it? Has he been supportive?

I am still very busy with :wedding: plans though now it is actually booked for 23rd March in Sorrento! I am so excited and nervous! Were you girls nervous when you got married (Mandy sorry I am assuming you are, sorry if I am wrong)? I am getting butterflies at the thought of it all!!!

Anyway must go and get something for tea. Speak later!!! xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi

Just a quick hello, Claire I looked at your chart this morning and see that you had another rise in temp, so looks like you have ovulated, and blimey 4 times lol, that is fantastic.

God all I keep seeing and hearing on the TV is about pregnancy and babies, is this a sign from above? lol!

2dpo - creamy cm on knicks, I hardly ever get that, especially not this early on, and its very wet, thick and creamy up there too. CP very high, although I am not really gonna check this month just thought I would have a feel around. lol! Itchey boobs too, especially the left one, lol!

I have been looking at the thread of early pregnancy symptoms on here all afternoon and on tww website! I am bored, lol. All my housework was done by 11:00, what else is a girl to do!!

My boobs hurt a little today, metal mouth, again I think down to gum, slightly crampy and lower back pain. 

At least you have the wedding plans to take your mind off the tww and any free time you have is filled with organising the wedding.

I do not have one i.c. in the house....yet! Not even ordered any, lol! Really gonna try and hold off until 12dpo, although I have OPK's and apprently they can give you an indicition if you are pregnant or not but not gonna read too much into that one.

Anyway gonna check back later, take care xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

and yes I was nervous when I got married, I would of been worse if it had been a church wedding and everyone was looking at me!!lol!! x


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> Oh hello again,
> Home now and cooked dinner for DH but he has actually fallen asleep before it was ready- :lol: He has moved jobs to Peterborough and is waking at 5am.. poor DH :awww:
> On a more selfish note am glad that we managed to fit all the :sex: last week before his ridiculous schedule took off.
> Today was really not as bad as I had anticipated. Actually I am a bit embarrassed by how insanely jealous I could potentially be- but I know you girls understand. :winkwink:
> 
> Anway... there was no pregnancy announcement - but she has developed an over attachment to cereal bars and bananas and coincidentally another girl asked her if there was something she needed to tell us.. I could not bear to listen to the response and walked very fast further down the corridoor- :lol:!!
> I suppose will just have to wait and see- and also be happy for her if my suspicions prove correct. I know I can be - just need to get over the initial announcement and keep my envy feelings in check.
> 
> Today 4 dpo and only the odd twinge. Usually can feel more intense AF pains by 7 dpo which escalates followed by proper pain and spotting at 13-14.
> 
> Claire- BTW sorry if I sounded intrusive when I asked about prev conception - I just wondered whether I had missed something from an earlier thread before I joined. Your experience age 18 was obviously very difficult- I know I would have done the exact same thing if I had been that young- :flower:. Big hugs :hugs: my love though.
> 
> Clare- your nits story made me laugh- I used to get nits loads when I was at primary school- in fact the last time I had them was when I was 18 - I picked it up from my little sister - :lol:. I recall combing out my sister's hair using a litre of conditioner and watching the little creepie crawlies fall away- sorry if TMI - ha ha!! They are really a bugger to treat and the whole family needs doing.
> 
> Anway thinking of both you ladies in my prayers- hopefully Claire you will be proved right about this being a lucky thread and at least one of us will get lucky this month.
> 
> Sleep well...
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bcef7

Oh and just a quick question Mandy.....when did your red coverline appear on your chart???? I still dont have one on mine!!! I am confused!!!

xxx


----------



## hitchinite

Howdie girls,

Feeling good - 5DPO - wow!! Nothing feels different to be honest though. I too am going to hold off testing until AF is well and truely late. Although I have OPK strips too..I really dont want to be tempted-it dont want to be disappointed to soon.
Fortunately temp went back up today- it was +++ on 3DPO as I took it at 9am whilst the others were taken at 6-7am. Temps go up during course of morning so I think 3dpo temp is not completely accurate.
Claire- My cover line emerged automatically after temp rise. But Claire I can see clearly where yours should be - at day 14 but your chart may be a bit higgledy piggledy because your temps were up around your period which is normal. That is why I started temping just before ovulation - it makes patterns clearer. BTW do you do oral or vaginal temps? I do vaginal temps as the readings were chaotic with oral. 
Also re the marriage thing- we married at London Zoo in September. It was magical! I wish I could show you photos- maybe some day I will ;). But had been with DH for 7 yrs so it was not like my heart was fluttering or anything- it just felt natural and it turned into a massive party (well if you call 100 guests massive) which is what we wanted. 

Clare- you go girl with the symptom spotting- creamy CM and metallic taste sound promising. Do you think you would experience them this early tho?

I must go as have some reading to do before tomorrow- Wed is my study day- I dont know if I ever told you I am training to be a child psychiatrist. I only have 2 yrs left. 
I talk about work so much it seems weird not to tell you what I do. 

hee hee
Love you girls
:dust: :dust: :dust:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

:coffee:Evening girls!!!!

Its so cool we are all days past OV now and the start of symptom spotting - UH-OH!!! :haha: I am so impatient and I have around 40 cheap OPK strips in my drawer and of course I dont think I will be able to stop myself testing everyday, but really whats the point??!!

Mandy - child psychiatrist sounds very interesting. What would you like to do afterwards? Work in schools or from a clinic? You must be very clever!!
I am glad you think my chart looks OK and I would have to say I agree with you that I OV-d CD14...in fact I put in a mock temp for tomorrow and the red line appeared at CD14 as my OV day...so hopefully my temps will continue to stay high and keep above the coverline until 11DPO when I think I will have to test.......THATS ONLY NEXT THURSDAY!!!!! :happydance:

Clare - I am glad I am not getting married in a church...I am quite shy when it comes to lots of direct attention...at least in Italy it really only is our parents and siblings coming, so will feel very intimate and private. The only thing I worry about is photos....I hope I look OK in them....am planning to start a fitness regime again as soon as AF comes (or doesnt come!!!!)

I have only just though what it might be like if I am pregnant on my wedding day and honeymoon (we are booking that this week) but I think I will be so happy that I wont really care!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Anyway I dont know why but charting has made me feel very empowered and excited that my body is working well. I really hope I get my :bfp: this month....it would be such a lovely present for my OH....he is really coming around to the idea of :pink: now that we are getting married...

I know that at least 3 of us on this thread will get her :bfp:....oh wait, thats all of us......JUST IMAGINE!!!!!!!!:loopy:

:dust: :dust: :dust: and more :dust:!!!!!!!!

P.S. Thanks for being such great friends !!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Evening girls

Well I have been busy thinking about a week away in June, we have decided to go to the Isle of Wight, the main reason for not going abroad as I am afraid Ella's diet would not be correctly catered for, its not just excluding gluten from her diet its the preperation, there can be no contamination. Ella has to have seperate toasters, jam jars, marg etc as a few crumbs could make her sick. So not brave enough to venture abroad!lol!! We have never been there so I am hoping it will be nice. I looked on the net about the Island and it looks lovely.

Mandy, I know it would be too early to get symptoms as there is no way implantation would of occured yet. But they are there not in my head and also I have just been to the loo and I have sorry TMI wet knickers, there is loads of CM, I have never had that after ovulation, I hope its a good sign. I dont normally get it on my underwear. As implantation wouldnt of occured yet I am wondering if your body still can give you early signs due to other hormones reacting differently. I dont know if that can happen, but its odd that loads of women have CM that doesnt go away after ovulation and go on to have a BFP. Only time will tell I guess, but I think the metal mouth is the nicorette gum.

The course you are doing sounds great and will defo lead to a very interesting job, and like Claire says you must be dead cleaver. It will give you so much satisfaction. I once wanted to seriously do 2 things, initially I wanted to be a Wedding Coordinator and I have tons of experience in organising events and conferences etc (thats what I did before I had the kids) and since having kids being a midwife appeals to me, what a fantastic job to do, so fulfilling! I doubt that will ever happen now.

Mandy you had a dip today I think, could that be an implantation dip?

Anyway gonna dash now will catch up tomorrow. xxx


----------



## hitchinite

Awww - a DIP this morning?? What is going on with me?? 
Did not sleep very well and up at 6am but not sure if that would explain. My chart looks different from last month when I didnt dip till 9dpo and then it went up.
must go...


----------



## cdj1

Morning Mandy
Boy, you really were up early! Have you gone back to bed or are you studying today?
I had a look at your chart as of course, I am stalking it! I just wanted to say dont be disheartened - there are a plenty of pregnancy charts with "double dips" like yours, they are still above the coverline too, although one lady's implantation dip went waaaaay below....so this is a good sign...dont lose heart yet!
So far our charts are essentially the same except I am only 3DPO so no dips yet...as for symptoms after I go to the toilet I get a dragging feeling a bit like I get before :af: but I could be imagining it! I also got up in the night and had some loose motions TMI hahahaha! :rofl:
Have you any symptoms today? Its not long till you test huh? :test: You are 6DPO, some people get positives at 9DPO! Have you any tests at home to use? 
Speak later honey xxx :dust: :dust:


----------



## cdj1

Clare - Good morning! Have you got any news to report yet? Any symptoms?

I have none except after I go to the loo I get a dragging feeling..I get the same feeling just before :witch: comes, but as I say I could be imagining this. I am also not sleeping very well but I am so busy with the wedding this would explain it. I also had some loose motions early this morning and felt a bit yucky but it passed quickly. :haha:

My chart looks quite cool today, temps rising and I have my red coverline!!! GO PROGESTERONE!! :rofl: Although I am enjoying charting, it is really making me obssessive about the whole TTC thing....its driving me mad!!!!! 

Well today I decided that I am not going to test until next Wednesday, as I will be 10DPO by then...but if my chart looks rubbish with temps lowering or lots of dips in temp below my coverline, I wont bother, I hate getting BFN's!!!

Clare when will you test? Can you hold out until Weds with me? :winkwink:

Speak later girlies!!! :hug:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hitchinite

Hi again,
Up early on Weds as I am in personal analysis and my appt is 815 in London - I have to get a 7am train to get there!! My program encourages us to be analysed ourselves as this helps our relationship with patients. My analyst is never interested in my chat about OV and BBT though and obviously has his own ideas of what my yearning for a baby might mean - lol!!
My morning seminar has been cancelled because of the snow. So sitting here speaking to you girls- :)
Have another seminar in a minute tho so cant hang around.
Also apologies for no bright lovely smilies but no time to insert them. 
Claire- stalk away!! lol ;) I am having my progesterone checked tomorrow so I suppose will get a definative answer as to whether I do have any problems. 
Yous chart is looking nice and gooddddd!! 
Speak later
:dust: xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Yes hun I can hold out, I wasnt gonna test until 12dpo but if you are testing earlier then so will I, lol! By now I would of POAS, pmsl, trying to play this 2ww abit cool. I had alot of cm after bowel movement this morning, not on my knicks as of yet, it still is wet up there. I have just been speaking to my BF and she said she felt wet from ovulation and it has got worse for her. I am just hoping this is a good sign as I never get it that bad only when I am ovulating, if it does carry on I will get pantyliners, but that defo warranted one yesterday. A few niggles nothing major, just tired. But then Ella woke me at 2am as she said that there was a bee in her bed, she was dreaming, lol!!!

Snowing again today, and I have heard the schools might shut early, but I will be annoyed as it doesnt warrant school closure.

I stalked your chart earlier, defo ovulated so thats fantastic, Mandy I dont know what a douple dip means, it could be as you were awake earlier. Try not too worry, time to POAS soon, women do get their BFP's at 9dpo. Claire and I are POAS addicts, lol!

Day 12, no smoking, woo hoo!!!!!!

Talk later xxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hi Girls,
Finally home after a long day. My DH is just ordering us a curry - hmmmmm!
Clare- what is up with your CM??? Something must be different- I wonder what- ;)??
Dont think I will join you girls with your testathon - lol- I am just not convinced enough at the mo- maybe maybe on the weekend if signs are there. But at mo dont feel anything different from usual- I am bloated, have creamy/sticky CM and my boobs are feeling a bit more padded but all these are noirmal LP signs for me.
Tomorrow its blood test day so will you keep you posted about this. If progesterone comes back normal it may reassure us all that the odd low temp does not mean anything. Will be concerned if it is low and will be stomping over to my GP to request investigations. DH also needs to send :spermy: to the lab but have not reminded him of this yet as he is working a gruelling schedule this week. 
Speak later- wishing you both so much good fortune and :dust: !!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bcef7
:hugs2: :hugs2:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Evening

Good luck for tomorrow Mandy, fingers, toes and eyelashes all crossed for you hunnie. I hope your DH will cooperate with his little swimmers.lol!

Had a lazy day, Tesco delivered my shopping. Put my feet up and caught up with Holby City and Law and Order. Picked the kiddies up and had a lovely bath. Roast pork is now in the oven. Well I still have some CM not as much as yesterday, and I am having funny pains on my left handside really low, so much so I was having to keep my hand there, it now feels like I am being poked inside. I hope this is a good sign. My boobs hurt and I have veiny veins but that can happen to me after ovulation. Oh and stabbing pains in the boobage area.

Thats about if for me today, gotta get Ella in the bath now and then relax and watch a film once the kids are in bed.

Take care and speak to you later. Once again Good luck. xxxx


----------



## hitchinite

BTW did you hear about Dani Minogue's news?
:grr: 

:)


----------



## ellaandcallum

Yes I did, she had her dating scan today :-(((((((((((


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> Yes hun I can hold out, I wasnt gonna test until 12dpo but if you are testing earlier then so will I, lol! By now I would of POAS, pmsl, trying to play this 2ww abit cool. I had alot of cm after bowel movement this morning, not on my knicks as of yet, it still is wet up there. I have just been speaking to my BF and she said she felt wet from ovulation and it has got worse for her. I am just hoping this is a good sign as I never get it that bad only when I am ovulating, if it does carry on I will get pantyliners, but that defo warranted one yesterday. A few niggles nothing major, just tired. But then Ella woke me at 2am as she said that there was a bee in her bed, she was dreaming, lol!!!
> 
> Snowing again today, and I have heard the schools might shut early, but I will be annoyed as it doesnt warrant school closure.
> 
> I stalked your chart earlier, defo ovulated so thats fantastic, Mandy I dont know what a douple dip means, it could be as you were awake earlier. Try not too worry, time to POAS soon, women do get their BFP's at 9dpo. Claire and I are POAS addicts, lol!
> 
> Day 12, no smoking, woo hoo!!!!!!
> 
> Talk later xxx

Yay!!! Glad you will test with me.....I promise not to cheat if you dont!!! :haha:
I am same as you today, loads of CM, even some very clear EWCM-type stuff and also I feel a bit like I am getting a slight yeast infection - not good - and def more CM on my panty liner today....hmmmmm....

12 days of no smoking!!!! You are doing so well!!!!!!!! You deserve a :bfp: for that!!!! :thumbup: Well done, I know how hard it is!!!! :hugs:

Well am off to re-examine my chart for the 100th time today...I hope I dont get a dip yet, unless it is implantation...I looked at some womens pregnancy charts on FF and there were 1 or 2 ladies who dipped at 2DPO and 4DPO so will try not to panic if my temp does dip in the morning!!

I am going to relax in front of a film now...have work at 7.30am...will have to temp at 6am instead of 6.45 but it cant be helped!

Night night xxxxxxx :dust: :dust:


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> Hi Girls,
> Finally home after a long day. My DH is just ordering us a curry - hmmmmm!
> Clare- what is up with your CM??? Something must be different- I wonder what- ;)??
> Dont think I will join you girls with your testathon - lol- I am just not convinced enough at the mo- maybe maybe on the weekend if signs are there. But at mo dont feel anything different from usual- I am bloated, have creamy/sticky CM and my boobs are feeling a bit more padded but all these are noirmal LP signs for me.
> Tomorrow its blood test day so will you keep you posted about this. If progesterone comes back normal it may reassure us all that the odd low temp does not mean anything. Will be concerned if it is low and will be stomping over to my GP to request investigations. DH also needs to send :spermy: to the lab but have not reminded him of this yet as he is working a gruelling schedule this week.
> Speak later- wishing you both so much good fortune and :dust: !!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bcef7
> :hugs2: :hugs2:

Hi Mandy!! :wave: 

How are you this evening? 
So you have the doctors tomorrow.....was it his suggestion to test your progesterone levels or did you show him your previous FF charts? How did you go about asking to get OH tested for his sperm? I think if we dont conceive by March, then after the wedding is all over and dusted I will head to the doctors myself....its been 13 months now NTNP and no luck...hopefully now we are actually TTC and i am charting, we will have luck!! 

I have started to worry about my chart already.....I did look at FF charts for pregnant women and I did notice 1 or 2 ladies who had early implantation dips at 2DPO, 4DPO and 5DPO...so its not all bad! I am feeling my temp will be low in the morning but I dont know why, I just suspect I am not preg!

Today I had a bit of CM, some twinges near my ovaries/uterus and felt nauseous for a while, but these things happen normally too! Its so hard to separate the truth from the imagined!!!! :haha:

I am trying hard to stay positive though...I still think one of us has to be lucky this time!! Like I said, it is a lucky thread so far!!! :dust:

I am off to watch TV now, have to be at work at 7.30am tomoz :growlmad:

Catch up soon!!! :hugs:
xxxxxxxx :dust: :bfp: :dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Morning girlies, firstly good luck Mandy with your bloods, big hugs hunnie, I noticed your temp has gone back up again, what would that mean?

Claire, your temp is getting higher now, all we need now is alovely dip and then another rise in temp!!

I am shattered today, its cold, wet and damp out there. I have just been to Sainsburys to stock up on gum and I am now gonna put my feet up for a bit. I dont have much housework to do today just gotta make the beds, run the hoover round, and a quick dust so nothing major!!yay!!! I am going to my parents for lunch today so that will be nice, will get to see my 5 month old nephew, cant wait to give him lots of cuddles

Well on the 2ww front, nothing major to report, accept I have a major tummy ache, more of a gassy one, lol, and not being crude but I stink!!!!lol!!!! Is this a sign or is it due to the egg on toast yesterday!! Sometimes I have a reaction to eggs but normally only 2 and not normally the next day, normally late evening/middle of the night time. Just thought I would share that one with you!!!I am burping like a good 'en too but that could be down to the gum! Well I still have some cm, same as yesterday but still alot for me this far along in the cycle, normally sticky, this is lotioney and wet! I just want to be 6dpo so then there maybe a reason for symptoms, lol!!!! Implantation may of occured then if it happens.

Anyway gonna get on, anymore symptoms anyone?? take care xxx


----------



## cdj1

Good Afternoon girls!
I am glad to be at home now, had work at 7.30am but went to bed at midnight and awoke at 3.30am and couldnt get back to sleep till 5, so had to take my temp twice just to make sure it was the same, which it was more or less.

Mandy, hope you get on okay today :hugs: let us know what the doc says!! I saw your chart before...still above the coverline so this is good! A few charts who went on to have pregnancy look like yours cos I checked!!! Am keeping everything crossed!!! :winkwink:

My chart today is looking nice and rising, I wonder if I will get a temp dip? I notice not many women who got their AF had a dip...it is more common with pregnancy....so I am PRAYING I get one in the next few days...some people get dips at 5DPO, right up to 9DPO!! I notice once you get a dip if you are pregnant then it tends to go straight back up the next day and then you can start getting :bfp:'s from about 4-8 days afterwards....so fingers crossed for a dip girls!!!! :)

I have no symptoms today except some cramps at 4am, but that could be in my head, and a little more creamy CM on my panty liner than usual plus a little clear stretchy EWCM type stuff.

Anyway catch up later! Here's to 3 :bfp:'s!!!!!!!! :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hellow Gals,

My lovely girlie friends- I miss you already!! Claire- I couldnt sleep last night either- if you check my stats you'll see I started a thread at 4am asking for some girlie love as was feeling emotionally fragile and couldnt sleep at all!! I was actually woken by AF cramps- they were milder then usual AF but enough to wake me. I was convinced that was the end- this was not be my month and was feeling overwhelmed with despairing thoughts about my fertilty. :sad2:
I was so relieved when on waking my temp rose again- my chart looks totally erratic - but dont think that first high temp is totally accurate as it was 2 hrs later then usual. 
I didnt actually see doc today - just had blood tests and went on to work. I actually coped well despite lack of sleep!!

Sooo- 8DPO -CM more watery today and thankfully no pain. 
Waiting to see pain returns tonight- if it does I fear it could mean the :witch: is not far- well at least 7 days away. If not - well I hate to say it but could the cramps have been you know what??? - :winkwink:

CM also watery today-8-[ Also bloated and heavy boobs but this is normal in LP for me.

I am more doubtful then hopeful though..
May pop by later- :wave: for now.
Praying for a triple :bfp: extravaganza- :dust: :dust: :dust:
xxxxxx
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bcef7


----------



## ellaandcallum

Will catch up later but here is a sight for you to obsess over!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls

Mandy it could be implantation cramps hun, heres hoping! So when will you get your results for your bloods back?

Well this evening I have alot of creamy lotioney cm which I am pleased about, there was loads! I am having a few cramps too.

Claire your chart looks good, cant wait for tomorrows installment.

Sorry to keep it short, not much to say tonight, I am too tied. Take care and speak tomorrow. xxx


----------



## hitchinite

9dpo..
I have butterfiles and cant sleep.
Could these be preg signs? lol
Only minimal cramps on waking. I am waiting for them to get worse over next few days as dont want to get hopes up. ;)
See you later girls. Must rush
:dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Morning

Look at both of your charts, temp rises, good sign yeah?

Not much to report yet, still early, too early actually! I am so tired. A few niggles and thats about it for now, will talk to you both properly later. xxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Oh Mandy, defo signs hun, oodles of baby dust. xx


----------



## cdj1

Hi girls!!! :wave:

Mandy - your chart is looking very promising! What percentage does FF rate your symptoms so far? Mine says 33% so far....not that great!!! I have NO sore boobs at all!! I would have thought I might by now? I dont usually get them before AF comes tho.

Clare - are you feeling positive yet? I am deffo gonna hold out until Wednesday if you will!!! It will be cool to test at the same day/time! Whatever time suits you!

Last nite girls, I was in absolute pieces :loopy:. I had a mini-nervous breakdown and was sobbing my eyes out over all the wedding plans etc...I feel nothing is going right....I am so emotional....but that coupled with only 4 hours sleep and having worked all morning looking after old people at the care home, I was absolutely shattered and OH marched me to bed at 7pm!!!!! I slept straight away but awoke at 11.30pm and 4am!! This mucked up my temps.....I am not convinced I had another real rise...but anyway FF has adjusted my temp for me today....as for symptoms today, I feel absolutely strung out again, completely shattered and already ready for bed at 3pm. I have no sore boobs, but have had various twinges down below near ovaries, but am not convinced I am preg until I get a temp dip and a good rise!!!!! Damn this charting nonsense!!!!!!!

Other symptoms...well I had a headache this morning, I dont usually get them, and weepy at work at times. Mood is OK but its mainly tiredness I am suffering from.

I hope it is all worth it girls!!!!! I am trying to stay positive!!!! Thanks for helping me through these TWW!!!! :hugs:

xxxxxx :dust: :dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hi girls!!! :wave:
> 
> Mandy - your chart is looking very promising! What percentage does FF rate your symptoms so far? Mine says 33% so far....not that great!!! I have NO sore boobs at all!! I would have thought I might by now? I dont usually get them before AF comes tho.
> 
> Clare - are you feeling positive yet? I am deffo gonna hold out until Wednesday if you will!!! It will be cool to test at the same day/time! Whatever time suits you!
> 
> Last nite girls, I was in absolute pieces :loopy:. I had a mini-nervous breakdown and was sobbing my eyes out over all the wedding plans etc...I feel nothing is going right....I am so emotional....but that coupled with only 4 hours sleep and having worked all morning looking after old people at the care home, I was absolutely shattered and OH marched me to bed at 7pm!!!!! I slept straight away but awoke at 11.30pm and 4am!! This mucked up my temps.....I am not convinced I had another real rise...but anyway FF has adjusted my temp for me today....as for symptoms today, I feel absolutely strung out again, completely shattered and already ready for bed at 3pm. I have no sore boobs, but have had various twinges down below near ovaries, but am not convinced I am preg until I get a temp dip and a good rise!!!!! Damn this charting nonsense!!!!!!!
> 
> Other symptoms...well I had a headache this morning, I dont usually get them, and weepy at work at times. Mood is OK but its mainly tiredness I am suffering from.
> 
> I hope it is all worth it girls!!!!! I am trying to stay positive!!!! Thanks for helping me through these TWW!!!! :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxx :dust: :dust:

Hi Claire, hey Mandy

Charting gives you too much info I think, and make you feel negative so quickly. I like the guessing game!!!

You seem very tired, almost run down Claire, it could be early signs or it could be all the stress of the wedding. You must be running around like a blue arsed fly! It is still early days, women can implant at 12dpo so you are so not out yet, PMA, PMA!!!!!!

I am not feeling postive or negative really, quite relaxed about it all this month. Well today I have had terrible cramps, not as bad as AF but nearly, I had to take painkillers and even they arent helping much so that shows you how bad they are. I am really hoping it could be a sign of implantation. I had oodles of cm last night and have quite abit today, but I am finding I have more by late evening. Felt a tad sick too and made cheese on toast for my lunch and the smell made my stomach turn. Boobs are a little tender. 

I ordered some i.c. so I should get them tomorrow, I bet you I test before Wednesday, I have ordered 10. I will test at 7:30am when I get up and will let you know but even if it is a BFN the i.c. are not mega reliable but saying that I have lost faith in the FRER after last cycle! I know the ic do show a positive they did the day of my BF's AF but BFN 4 days before. I will carry on testing with them until BFP or AF, then I will go and get a digital if I get a BFP.

I have just booked a short break away to the Isle of Wight for June with the kids and DH, I was gonna try and do the Sun Holidays but changed my mind as I probably wouldnt get the dates or place I wanted, and they are never as cheap as they say anyway once you start adding the extras etc. So really looking forward to it, the weather is meant to be lovely in June, nice sandy beaches and blue sea. There is tons for the kids to do, Ella wants to go horseriding so I am gonna do that to. Obviously I wont if I get my BFP. So really looking forward to it, and it wasnt expensive at all!! The kids think they are going abroad as we have to go on a ferry, so alls good. Besides if I do get pregnant its a nice easy holiday.


Take care and thats all for now. xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## hitchinite

Well hello there ladies,
I am feeling so manic and hyperactive- have not slept well for 2 nights yet feeling good. As I said earlier, I woke with some mild AF pains but they have since passed- felt a twinge however post weeing and that worried me. I am sure I normally feel more crampy on day 23 but because never kept journal I may be wrong. 
Feel also strange airy feeling in pelvis- a bit like a flutter. I cant explain it. Feel also wholesome and womanly. 
CM watery - coming in little bursts but really nothing major. Tried to feel cervix- all feels very soft in there but not sure what is normal. Then I paniced that I am introducing infection into my uterus :scared:
Boobs feel heavy but no pain. Nipples look as they always do in LP- slightly wider areola and also little cysts. 
So really nothing majorly convincing.
Claire- yesterday FF said 41% but today only 35%!! What could have gone wrong today? How mysterious.
BTW yesterday you asked about going to doctor. I just went after 3 failed cycles and she was so nice to me. She said no harm in doing some basic bloods and she even offered for me to have an appt with a specialist. She wasnt concerned about me - just very accommodating. I actually cant remember if you have ever told me your age- if you are over 30 and no :bfp: this cycle then would def pop along to have a chat- liklihood nothing wrong but feels good when you know things are working.

I cant believe you girls are away with the :test: ing. I would be so disheartened by a :bfn: even if only 9dpo. I cant even bring myself to pee on an OPK. I just like that maybe feeling and dont want to lose that. I know early -ve does not necessarily mean anything but like feeling that maybe Id be +ve if I :test:ed now- even tho I dont know. Does that make sense?

Nevertheless am so curious about your results- ;)

DH on nights tonight so home alone - going to watch celebrity big brother- I am getting really into it :blush: I found the basshunter, Kat thing so hilarious -they are both so ridiculous as individuals let alone as a couple!! 

Clare- Isle of Wight sounds stunning. Hope by then you have a bump which glows in the sunlight :)
We are thinking of going to Iceland for mums 60th this year but may be bit expensive- but she wants it so much may have to stretch!! 

Aww love having you around girls. So hoping for 3 :bfp:'s- I feel hopeful today- dont want anything to bring me down.

Oh - and by the way bit into first cream egg of 2010 today- heavenly!! That really made my day. 
Catch you later girls- check in and say :hi: as home all evening

:dust: :dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

hitchinite said:


> Well hello there ladies,
> I am feeling so manic and hyperactive- have not slept well for 2 nights yet feeling good. As I said earlier, I woke with some mild AF pains but they have since passed- felt a twinge however post weeing and that worried me. I am sure I normally feel more crampy on day 23 but because never kept journal I may be wrong.
> Feel also strange airy feeling in pelvis- a bit like a flutter. I cant explain it. Feel also wholesome and womanly.
> CM watery - coming in little bursts but really nothing major. Tried to feel cervix- all feels very soft in there but not sure what is normal. Then I paniced that I am introducing infection into my uterus :scared:
> Boobs feel heavy but no pain. Nipples look as they always do in LP- slightly wider areola and also little cysts.
> So really nothing majorly convincing.
> Claire- yesterday FF said 41% but today only 35%!! What could have gone wrong today? How mysterious.
> BTW yesterday you asked about going to doctor. I just went after 3 failed cycles and she was so nice to me. She said no harm in doing some basic bloods and she even offered for me to have an appt with a specialist. She wasnt concerned about me - just very accommodating. I actually cant remember if you have ever told me your age- if you are over 30 and no :bfp: this cycle then would def pop along to have a chat- liklihood nothing wrong but feels good when you know things are working.
> 
> I cant believe you girls are away with the :test: ing. I would be so disheartened by a :bfn: even if only 9dpo. I cant even bring myself to pee on an OPK. I just like that maybe feeling and dont want to lose that. I know early -ve does not necessarily mean anything but like feeling that maybe Id be +ve if I :test:ed now- even tho I dont know. Does that make sense?
> 
> Nevertheless am so curious about your results- ;)
> 
> DH on nights tonight so home alone - going to watch celebrity big brother- I am getting really into it :blush: I found the basshunter, Kat thing so hilarious -they are both so ridiculous as individuals let alone as a couple!!
> 
> Clare- Isle of Wight sounds stunning. Hope by then you have a bump which glows in the sunlight :)
> We are thinking of going to Iceland for mums 60th this year but may be bit expensive- but she wants it so much may have to stretch!!
> 
> Aww love having you around girls. So hoping for 3 :bfp:'s- I feel hopeful today- dont want anything to bring me down.
> 
> Oh - and by the way bit into first cream egg of 2010 today- heavenly!! That really made my day.
> Catch you later girls- check in and say :hi: as home all evening
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Hey you lovely lady

I had my first creme egg last week, lush!! The creme egg bars are not quite the same, oh I could eat one now, cold out of the fridge, I have no choc in the house :growlmad: I was begging DH to go out and get me some but he wont!:cry: So tomorrow I am gonna buy loads!!!lol!!:happydance:

I am 34 hun, only just!!lol!! As I have said this is my 5th cycle, 2nd with OPK's, I am not worried yet especially as I now use OPK's and can pinpoint my ovulation day better, I was ovulating later than originally thought. So I am really hoping I get my BFP this month. I am not as crampy now, they have nearly gone away thankfully, tummy feels abit odd though, cant explain it and my mouth keeps watering, maybe too much gum!! Day 14 no smoking woo hoo!!! Its still early days for me, and I dont get disappointed seeing a BFN early on as it has a good chance of being a false negative! I love to POAS! Your doc seems very helpful and understanding which is what you need when TTC, a sensitive one! 

We have just been thinking about Callums 7th birthday, already I know, its not until July, lol! But he wants to have a tour of Manchester United, my DH is the biggest fan ever and Callum loves Ryan Giggs so we said we would all go up there for the weekend. It is really cheap, we are gonna stay in a family room at a Travelodge £35 per night, which is right by the Trafford Centre :happydance: shopping heaven and the tour will cost us £38 altogether so a bit of petrol and spending money and it wont break the bank!!! So as we will go the day after he wont have a birthday party with friends just a family gathering on the actual day and its a school day anyway. So it he is well chuffed and any birthday money he can spend in the Manchester United Mega Store (God help me!), if I am pregnant they will have baby stuff and I am not having DH talking me into buying any of that unless it is very very cute!!lol!!!

I am bloody bored, one of my friends is going out but we havent really the money now I have booked our break away and its been a tight month as DH got paid a week early before Xmas so we have had to make his wages stretch to the 28 Jan!!:growlmad: I am even shopping online so I can keep an eye on my food bill!! Feb is gonna be an expensive bloody month too, loads of birthdays, including Ellas, she is going bowling and getting a Nintendo Dsi so thats nearly £200 gone already, she is getting a new Buildabear too from Callum, its a joke! So Valentines will be very quiet I think!!lol!!! I dont mind, been married nearly 13 years now, I would be happy with a box of chocs and a dvd!!lol!! 

Anyway I will stop rambling now and will do doubt catch you later. xxx:kiss::kiss:


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> Well hello there ladies,
> I am feeling so manic and hyperactive- have not slept well for 2 nights yet feeling good. As I said earlier, I woke with some mild AF pains but they have since passed- felt a twinge however post weeing and that worried me. I am sure I normally feel more crampy on day 23 but because never kept journal I may be wrong.
> Feel also strange airy feeling in pelvis- a bit like a flutter. I cant explain it. Feel also wholesome and womanly.
> CM watery - coming in little bursts but really nothing major. Tried to feel cervix- all feels very soft in there but not sure what is normal. Then I paniced that I am introducing infection into my uterus :scared:
> Boobs feel heavy but no pain. Nipples look as they always do in LP- slightly wider areola and also little cysts.
> So really nothing majorly convincing.
> Claire- yesterday FF said 41% but today only 35%!! What could have gone wrong today? How mysterious.
> BTW yesterday you asked about going to doctor. I just went after 3 failed cycles and she was so nice to me. She said no harm in doing some basic bloods and she even offered for me to have an appt with a specialist. She wasnt concerned about me - just very accommodating. I actually cant remember if you have ever told me your age- if you are over 30 and no :bfp: this cycle then would def pop along to have a chat- liklihood nothing wrong but feels good when you know things are working.
> 
> I cant believe you girls are away with the :test: ing. I would be so disheartened by a :bfn: even if only 9dpo. I cant even bring myself to pee on an OPK. I just like that maybe feeling and dont want to lose that. I know early -ve does not necessarily mean anything but like feeling that maybe Id be +ve if I :test:ed now- even tho I dont know. Does that make sense?
> 
> Nevertheless am so curious about your results- ;)
> 
> DH on nights tonight so home alone - going to watch celebrity big brother- I am getting really into it :blush: I found the basshunter, Kat thing so hilarious -they are both so ridiculous as individuals let alone as a couple!!
> 
> Clare- Isle of Wight sounds stunning. Hope by then you have a bump which glows in the sunlight :)
> We are thinking of going to Iceland for mums 60th this year but may be bit expensive- but she wants it so much may have to stretch!!
> 
> Aww love having you around girls. So hoping for 3 :bfp:'s- I feel hopeful today- dont want anything to bring me down.
> 
> Oh - and by the way bit into first cream egg of 2010 today- heavenly!! That really made my day.
> Catch you later girls- check in and say :hi: as home all evening
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Mandy

Thats really funny, I have been feeling hyper too and cant sleep at all...just take last night- I got put in bed lol at 7pm but was wide awake at 11.30 and again at 4.30!!! I just couldnt settle, and dreamt a whole lot of stuff too!!

I dont think I feel anything special, especially not boobs, and I was kind of hoping I would! I keep poking them but nothing has changed! :wacko:

You're right, I will deffo go to the docs if no :bfp: this cycle...I mean we really havent used contraception for 13 months + now and still nothing so quite odd! It wont hurt to go see anyway!

Anyway, fingers crossed for a temp dip over the next few days....I so want a :bfp: for us all...we all deserve one!!!!!!

Speak tomorrow xxxx


----------



## hitchinite

ellaandcallum said:


> hitchinite said:
> 
> 
> Well hello there ladies,
> I am feeling so manic and hyperactive- have not slept well for 2 nights yet feeling good. As I said earlier, I woke with some mild AF pains but they have since passed- felt a twinge however post weeing and that worried me. I am sure I normally feel more crampy on day 23 but because never kept journal I may be wrong.
> Feel also strange airy feeling in pelvis- a bit like a flutter. I cant explain it. Feel also wholesome and womanly.
> CM watery - coming in little bursts but really nothing major. Tried to feel cervix- all feels very soft in there but not sure what is normal. Then I paniced that I am introducing infection into my uterus :scared:
> Boobs feel heavy but no pain. Nipples look as they always do in LP- slightly wider areola and also little cysts.
> So really nothing majorly convincing.
> Claire- yesterday FF said 41% but today only 35%!! What could have gone wrong today? How mysterious.
> BTW yesterday you asked about going to doctor. I just went after 3 failed cycles and she was so nice to me. She said no harm in doing some basic bloods and she even offered for me to have an appt with a specialist. She wasnt concerned about me - just very accommodating. I actually cant remember if you have ever told me your age- if you are over 30 and no :bfp: this cycle then would def pop along to have a chat- liklihood nothing wrong but feels good when you know things are working.
> 
> I cant believe you girls are away with the :test: ing. I would be so disheartened by a :bfn: even if only 9dpo. I cant even bring myself to pee on an OPK. I just like that maybe feeling and dont want to lose that. I know early -ve does not necessarily mean anything but like feeling that maybe Id be +ve if I :test:ed now- even tho I dont know. Does that make sense?
> 
> Nevertheless am so curious about your results- ;)
> 
> DH on nights tonight so home alone - going to watch celebrity big brother- I am getting really into it :blush: I found the basshunter, Kat thing so hilarious -they are both so ridiculous as individuals let alone as a couple!!
> 
> Clare- Isle of Wight sounds stunning. Hope by then you have a bump which glows in the sunlight :)
> We are thinking of going to Iceland for mums 60th this year but may be bit expensive- but she wants it so much may have to stretch!!
> 
> Aww love having you around girls. So hoping for 3 :bfp:'s- I feel hopeful today- dont want anything to bring me down.
> 
> Oh - and by the way bit into first cream egg of 2010 today- heavenly!! That really made my day.
> Catch you later girls- check in and say :hi: as home all evening
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> Hey you lovely lady
> 
> I had my first creme egg last week, lush!! The creme egg bars are not quite the same, oh I could eat one now, cold out of the fridge, I have no choc in the house :growlmad: I was begging DH to go out and get me some but he wont!:cry: So tomorrow I am gonna buy loads!!!lol!!:happydance:
> 
> I am 34 hun, only just!!lol!! As I have said this is my 5th cycle, 2nd with OPK's, I am not worried yet especially as I now use OPK's and can pinpoint my ovulation day better, I was ovulating later than originally thought. So I am really hoping I get my BFP this month. I am not as crampy now, they have nearly gone away thankfully, tummy feels abit odd though, cant explain it and my mouth keeps watering, maybe too much gum!! Day 14 no smoking woo hoo!!! Its still early days for me, and I dont get disappointed seeing a BFN early on as it has a good chance of being a false negative! I love to POAS! Your doc seems very helpful and understanding which is what you need when TTC, a sensitive one!
> 
> We have just been thinking about Callums 7th birthday, already I know, its not until July, lol! But he wants to have a tour of Manchester United, my DH is the biggest fan ever and Callum loves Ryan Giggs so we said we would all go up there for the weekend. It is really cheap, we are gonna stay in a family room at a Travelodge £35 per night, which is right by the Trafford Centre :happydance: shopping heaven and the tour will cost us £38 altogether so a bit of petrol and spending money and it wont break the bank!!! So as we will go the day after he wont have a birthday party with friends just a family gathering on the actual day and its a school day anyway. So it he is well chuffed and any birthday money he can spend in the Manchester United Mega Store (God help me!), if I am pregnant they will have baby stuff and I am not having DH talking me into buying any of that unless it is very very cute!!lol!!!
> 
> I am bloody bored, one of my friends is going out but we havent really the money now I have booked our break away and its been a tight month as DH got paid a week early before Xmas so we have had to make his wages stretch to the 28 Jan!!:growlmad: I am even shopping online so I can keep an eye on my food bill!! Feb is gonna be an expensive bloody month too, loads of birthdays, including Ellas, she is going bowling and getting a Nintendo Dsi so thats nearly £200 gone already, she is getting a new Buildabear too from Callum, its a joke! So Valentines will be very quiet I think!!lol!!! I dont mind, been married nearly 13 years now, I would be happy with a box of chocs and a dvd!!lol!!
> 
> Anyway I will stop rambling now and will do doubt catch you later. xxx:kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Sorry Clare if it sounded like I hadnt listened to you about age - especially as it was so recently your birthday!!
I knew you were 34- I didnt know how old ClaIre was- lol- I think it was she who asked me about the doctor thing but maybe it was you- oh dear getting bit confused - lol

:dust: :dust:


----------



## cdj1

I'm 32!! And so far since 18, havent managed to conceive! So I think they should take me seriously at the doctors...or else!!

Am not feeling too positive about :bfp: I guess I will have to hope my temps stay nice and high like they are! I really dont feel different but maybe I wont until implantation....if it happens!! Then when the hormones kick in I guess I will feel something!! 
Until then, I cant feel positive at all!! :dust:

xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls

Mandy that is fine about the age thing, lol! So whats been happening today, seen both of your charts not sure what they mean, are they on the right track? What percentage are you today?

For me I had last night for 5 mins a sharp pain on my side, niggles down below again. Oh and I had to leg it out of bed last night as I ha major heartburn, it was awful, I had loads of Gaviscon! I slept with the bottle by my side just incase it happened again. Sleep is a bit disruptive too.

OK well just got up, lol!! so gonna have some brekkie. Take care xx


----------



## hitchinite

Morning honeys,

I am still having such restless nights. Up with a jolt at 4am and finding something to worry about - last night a work issue which doesnt warrant worrying really!! Then when I feel tense can feel AF twinges then worry that :witch: is heading my way. 
This morning some more AF cramps but better after emptied bladder.
I have been reading through some of Hope's entrys around Nov before she got her :bfp: - I was trying to match her symptoms to her dpo- looks like she experienced AF cramps too in 2WW so maybe they are lucky cramps- :)!!
Also I realised I have been ahead of myself re dpo- actuallyonly 9dpo today - had searched the 9dpo possible symptoms yesterday so now nothing to do today - :dohh:
I think it is prob too early for classic preg signs e.g. nausea- but boy oh boy if I felt nauseus I would :happydance: and :yipee:
The weather is so depressing today- :rain: +++
I have a birthday dinner tonight in London and really cannot be arsed to go- I wonder whether I should have a :wine: tonight tho- might be a good test as Ive heard some ladies say that they knew they were preg when they had a massive hangover following only tiny bit alcohol. Would only have 1 or 2 glasses.
CM also feels abit drier today - maybe that is a bad sign.
If no :bfp: this month really will feel bit devastated as tried so many new things - what more can I do??? Felt bad today as DH returned from night shift wanting to BD- I told him we couldnt as needed to save up for :spermy: test on Tuesday- hope he'll hold out that long - I know TMI but need to have a good sample :lol: 

When will you 2 POAS- 9dpo? 

:dust: :dust:
:hugs2:


----------



## ellaandcallum

hitchinite said:


> Morning honeys,
> 
> I am still having such restless nights. Up with a jolt at 4am and finding something to worry about - last night a work issue which doesnt warrant worrying really!! Then when I feel tense can feel AF twinges then worry that :witch: is heading my way.
> This morning some more AF cramps but better after emptied bladder.
> I have been reading through some of Hope's entrys around Nov before she got her :bfp: - I was trying to match her symptoms to her dpo- looks like she experienced AF cramps too in 2WW so maybe they are lucky cramps- :)!!
> Also I realised I have been ahead of myself re dpo- actuallyonly 9dpo today - had searched the 9dpo possible symptoms yesterday so now nothing to do today - :dohh:
> I think it is prob too early for classic preg signs e.g. nausea- but boy oh boy if I felt nauseus I would :happydance: and :yipee:
> The weather is so depressing today- :rain: +++
> I have a birthday dinner tonight in London and really cannot be arsed to go- I wonder whether I should have a :wine: tonight tho- might be a good test as Ive heard some ladies say that they knew they were preg when they had a massive hangover following only tiny bit alcohol. Would only have 1 or 2 glasses.
> CM also feels abit drier today - maybe that is a bad sign.
> If no :bfp: this month really will feel bit devastated as tried so many new things - what more can I do??? Felt bad today as DH returned from night shift wanting to BD- I told him we couldnt as needed to save up for :spermy: test on Tuesday- hope he'll hold out that long - I know TMI but need to have a good sample :lol:
> 
> When will you 2 POAS- 9dpo?
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> :hugs2:

Morning Mandy

Cramps are a good sign in very early pregnancy, I suffered terribly with Ella, the were really strong and did get worried but was told it is completely natural, so do not worry about cramps unless accompanied by bleeding.

Also, I did not have noticeable CM in my pregnancies. Lots of women dont have any, as hard as it is try not to think about it as much, easier said than done, I am the worlds worst but each pregnancy is different. Some women have no symptoms. My proper symptoms never kicked in until I was about 5-6 weeks. Try not to compare yourself to other people. Says me!lol!

Bloody weather, I think I prefer snow!! Gotta pop to the supermarket for some comfort bits as I had no choc last night!:growlmad: As much as I love my kids they are annoying me at the moment, fighting and shouting at each other, they are giving me a headache!!!!!:growlmad: Roll on when DH gets home from work, the listen to him, it is so frustrating as much as I try with them they dont do what I tell them!! I think it is like that with most familes, Mums the soft touch, Dads the scary one!!lol!

Its a shame you cannot BD tonight but I am sure DH will understand. Perhaps you could test tomorrow on an early test, Superdrug or Frer? You never know you could be pregnant and if you are then BD away!!! Would you need to test before Tuesday anyway incase it has worked this month? 

I have my HPT's now, only i.c, will try and hold off until Wednesday but no doubt will Poas on Tue!!!lol!! If I do get a BFN I wont be disappointed as AF would not be due until the 25th Jan.

Go out and enjoy what could be your last drink hunnie and just have a lovely relaxing evening.

Take care :hugs::kiss::kiss:xx:hugs:xx


----------



## cdj1

Dear girls!!

Hi there!! :wave: 
Its so nice to have you girls around. Am feeling a bit down today. I certainly dont feel pregnant. Though I am only 6PO...if FF is right! I have nothing, CM is dry, boobs are small as ever!!!!! :rofl:

Mandy I am having the exact same issue as you...going to bed then wide awake at 3 or 4am for the last three nights now and I worry it is messing my chart up!! I took my temp at about 3/4am this morning in case I didnt get a further 3 hours...my temp at that time was so much lower than the adjusted temp that FF gave me! I am so worried it is giving false readings.....as so far I am maintaining high temps...a good sign I guess.....but I am not having any more cramps, or anything :(

Clare - I know its tempting but please try and hold out with me lol!!! I dont want to test too early as a :bfn: will really upset me....it seems I will never have a baby at this bloody rate!!!!!! Having said that lol I did do an OPK last night but it didnt look very good - the control line was paler than usual and the test line was even paler still....so not good....

I have a day off tomorrow, so dont have to worry about getting up on time...i hope it means that I am not waking up too early. I need to know what my true temp is!!
I am only 34% today...Mandy what percentage are you today?

Anyway, time to look for a honeymoon destination!! Its a toss up between St Lucia and Mauritus!!

Speak later girlies :hug:

:dust: :dust: :dust:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Dear girls!!
> 
> Hi there!! :wave:
> Its so nice to have you girls around. Am feeling a bit down today. I certainly dont feel pregnant. Though I am only 6PO...if FF is right! I have nothing, CM is dry, boobs are small as ever!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Mandy I am having the exact same issue as you...going to bed then wide awake at 3 or 4am for the last three nights now and I worry it is messing my chart up!! I took my temp at about 3/4am this morning in case I didnt get a further 3 hours...my temp at that time was so much lower than the adjusted temp that FF gave me! I am so worried it is giving false readings.....as so far I am maintaining high temps...a good sign I guess.....but I am not having any more cramps, or anything :(
> 
> Clare - I know its tempting but please try and hold out with me lol!!! I dont want to test too early as a :bfn: will really upset me....it seems I will never have a baby at this bloody rate!!!!!! Having said that lol I did do an OPK last night but it didnt look very good - the control line was paler than usual and the test line was even paler still....so not good....
> 
> I have a day off tomorrow, so dont have to worry about getting up on time...i hope it means that I am not waking up too early. I need to know what my true temp is!!
> I am only 34% today...Mandy what percentage are you today?
> 
> Anyway, time to look for a honeymoon destination!! Its a toss up between St Lucia and Mauritus!!
> 
> Speak later girlies :hug:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Claire

Hunny come one, PMA babe! Take no notice of the OPK, we are only 6dpo! Implantation has not occured yet for you I assume as no dip. Its still very early days. Like I said to Mandy everyone and every pregnancy is different, so dont be disheartened you dont have any smptoms today!:hugs:

Mauritius sounds lovely,if I had the choice I would go there for sure! Will you be fertilie whilst you are there? If you dont get your BFP this month you are guaranteed lots of BDing on honeymoon!:winkwink:

I am having lots of CM again today, very wet, watery and milky. I am gonna check back on my previous cycles in a min and I am gonna write a journal so I can keep track of everything. I will cut and paste info from here into it. Apart from that nothing else.

Speak to you tonight. xxxx:hugs:


----------



## hitchinite

cdj1 said:


> Hi
> Clare - I know its tempting but please try and hold out with me lol!!! I dont want to test too early as a :bfn: will really upset me....it seems I will never have a baby at this bloody rate!!!!!! Having said that lol I did do an OPK last night but it didnt look very good - the control line was paler than usual and the test line was even paler still....so not good....
> 
> I have a day off tomorrow, so dont have to worry about getting up on time...i hope it means that I am not waking up too early. I need to know what my true temp is!!
> I am only 34% today...Mandy what percentage are you today?
> 
> Anyway, time to look for a honeymoon destination!! Its a toss up between St Lucia and Mauritus!!
> 
> Speak later girlies :hug:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

Hi again,

Oh Claire I know how you feel about the disrupted sleep. I woke at 4am 2 days ago and took temp and it was massively low. I repeated it at 7am and it had risen -Thank God!!
I think I am just so overattuned to my body at the moment that I cannot let it relax and do its own thing. 
It was defo too early for you do the OPK :test: - I would wait until at least 11dpo before any more POAS and even then might be too early. 
My % is a crappy 37% - I think nausea, frequent urination and fatigue would prob bump up the score but havent really got any of them- I mean I am tired but that is understandable given sleep issues. Was feeling more hopeful yesterday. Today feel irritable (??PMS)- snapped at DH this am and feel angry about having to take train into London- wish we lived in London!!
Fingers crossed that stupid :witch: isnt busy with her spells- she needs to hibernate in a hole for a few months- preferably 9!:growlmad:


BTW- your honeymoon options sound too too amazing- now that is really something to look forward to!! And you get to get married in Sorrento!!

wowwwww! 

Hang in there both of you - still plenty of time for surprises! 
Speak very late tonight or otherwise tomorrow..
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Just a quick hello,Mandy have a good time in London. Lovin the comments out about the witch, I agree with you 100%!!lol!!

Well I am just chillaxin in front of the box. Feel a bit sick to be honest and have a stitch like pain on my right!! Anyway both of you have a good evening! xx


----------



## cdj1

Morning fellow TTC girlies! :wave:

Well, as you can see, I am up and about early, and on my precious day off too....GRRRRRR!!!!! I didnt sleep well again, very broken sleep, but did manage a patch of 3 hours which has meant a temp drop...possible implantation/dip, but I dont think so.

I have an inkling I am out this cycle. I felt it last time, and I was right then. I have absolutely NO symptoms bar the broken sleep and a very anxious feeling, but I am trying to organise my wedding, so I know its got nothing to do with TTC.

Last time I went to my GP I did specifically mention my lack of conception and she agreed to do a progesterone test (I think) but I missed the blood test. I am going to call my doc tomorrow to re-arrange it, just in case it is me with the problem.

Sorry I am not more positive but like I say I was right last time when I felt like this, also FF says I am 30% today, so very little chance...I also hate charting, though I will do it again next month, but the month after is wedding month and I am fertile over the honeymoon so will just relax back for a cycle and just see what happens.

I wish I could say more positive things, but I am being realistic. Clare - I will still hold off testing till Weds. I have some very sensitive 10muil tests to use anyway.

Speak later my girls!! :dust: to you 2 :dust:
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

:hi: girls,
I had fun in the end last night - had the one large glass of shiraz and ate the most yummy food- 3 courses and had a little boogy - or mor like a jig- :lol:
Girls- I just kind of know it hasnt worked this month- :sulk: - Firstly major AF pain since yesterday evening and during night as well. I know you can have cramps in early preg but these werent just bogstandard cramps- she is coming- I am on her satnav and she aint gonna turn around!! I felt the most preg at 6-8dpo but all those feelings have passed- boobs are not even tender. Its as if my uterus has now cordoned itself off from rest of body- blood vessels are getting tighter- its like a no go area. This is a familar feeling for me.
Claire- I know what you mean about wanting to stay hopeful but having a sneaking feeling that it just aint gonna happen! I hope we are both wrong about this.
Clare- your symptoms sound so hopeful - sicky, tired, twinges etc etc - hopefully you can be our lucky charm this month. Claire- am not writing you off yet tho- jeez you are only 7dpo- hang in there there is still loads of time for symptoms to emerge! 
This am my temp has started to fall too- hoping it is ok for it to fluctuate as long as stays above cover line- maybe it will go up again tomorrow- prob unlikely.
So 10dpo and not feeling positive-
I expect the spotting to start on 13dpo but the way Im feeling think she may even come earlier. 
No :test: for me as need to cling to thread of hope!!

On a more positive note- it is such a beautifyul day today- wish my DH wasnt on nights as would love to join him for a wander!! 

Catch you two lovely ladies later
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Morning Girls

Claire hunnie, lets see what tomorrow brings, your temp may go up, it is still early for symptoms as implantation maybe happening now. I didnt get any until after missed AF! Try and get your bloods done next week to see whats going on, but it could be it will happen on honeymoon, how nice would that be? The only advantages not being pregnant now is that you wont have any of the nasty symptoms ruining your big day! The last thing you want is to be chucking up on your wedding and throughout your honeymoon. This month it has given you a chance to get used to temping and figuring out your body properly, see it as a test run for the real thing. I am trying my best to make good out of a possible bad situation, but you are certainly not out yet, if you read back on Zoe's feelings she felt out to as some point and look at her!

Mandy I am pleased you had a good night and yes what a lovely day, although we have heavy snow forecast for Wednesday again! I dont mind this time I could do with a snow day. Your certainly not out yet either hang on in there, come on PMA! When will you get your bloods back?

I am not having too much in the way of symptoms today really, boobs dont hurt now, still cm but not as much but very wet inside, having a real low down pain on my left like my ovary is sore, it feels like a stitch and constipation for the last couple of days although have just gone this morning.

So please girls dont let the witch think she has beaten us just yet, it is still early days, even for you Mandy.

Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Update: I am feeling sooo moody today I could explode, that is not like me at all, its a weird feeling! Very, very irritable! I am feeling out today, I know its early but I just do, not so much cm today which has annoyed me just sticky and sometimes wet. I am really hating this 2ww this month its doing my head in! Boobs dont seem that sore either! Better run and sort my chicken out. xxx


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> Update: I am feeling sooo moody today I could explode, that is not like me at all, its a weird feeling! Very, very irritable! I am feeling out today, I know its early but I just do, not so much cm today which has annoyed me just sticky and sometimes wet. I am really hating this 2ww this month its doing my head in! Boobs dont seem that sore either! Better run and sort my chicken out. xxx

Hi Claire
I feel exactly the same - so much so that I went to go to my parents house for a roast but my dad was in such a foul mood that I told them I wouldnt be staying after all and stormed out. I burst into tears on poor OH's shoulder. 
My parents are annoying me at the moment, they are so hands off about the :wedding: whereas my future mother in law has been so great and helpful...i wish my mum was like that :cry:

I have some more CM than usual this evening but its lotiony, but goes crumbly when you move between ur fingers TMI lol. I had a few tiny twinges but its mainly my mood that is very swinging. I feel so low.

I know I am out. You are kind saying I might not be but I just know it. :shrug:

Thank goodness I have you lot to talk to :hug:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hitchinite

cdj1 said:


> ellaandcallum said:
> 
> 
> Update: I am feeling sooo moody today I could explode, that is not like me at all, its a weird feeling! Very, very irritable! I am feeling out today, I know its early but I just do, not so much cm today which has annoyed me just sticky and sometimes wet. I am really hating this 2ww this month its doing my head in! Boobs dont seem that sore either! Better run and sort my chicken out. xxx
> 
> Hi Claire
> I feel exactly the same - so much so that I went to go to my parents house for a roast but my dad was in such a foul mood that I told them I wouldnt be staying after all and stormed out. I burst into tears on poor OH's shoulder.
> My parents are annoying me at the moment, they are so hands off about the :wedding: whereas my future mother in law has been so great and helpful...i wish my mum was like that :cry:
> 
> I have some more CM than usual this evening but its lotiony, but goes crumbly when you move between ur fingers TMI lol. I had a few tiny twinges but its mainly my mood that is very swinging. I feel so low.
> 
> I know I am out. You are kind saying I might not be but I just know it. :shrug:
> 
> Thank goodness I have you lot to talk to :hug:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Oh dear!
We have all turned into angry gruffalos today- lol!!
Claire - (I hope I am not getting the "i" thing confused and mixing you both up- lol) planning a wedding is damn stressful and can be quite overwhelming- believe me I know. In fact I virtually organised whole thing myself because my family are so disorganised- and my mother in law didnt have a clue!
Im not sure why you are so certain you have not conceived this month though- you are so early on in your cycle - just wait a few more days before counting yourself out my darling!
Clare - you also have time on your side this month so hang in there honey-
maybe all the moodiness is a sign anyway??- isnt that what progesterone does?
As for me - I am in proper pain- I think Im gonna bleed early this month- I did ovulate a day earlier then usual so maybe that is why. The pain is sort of coming and going so not enough yet to take painkillers but pretty close!!
I also discovered today that I have been taking the most miniscule dose of Vit B6 this month- far too low to have an impact on TTC. You need 100mg per day apparantly so I bought correct jar today- it was ridiculously expensive but_ I am desperate._
I am also going to take zinc- it complements the vit B and is good for raised prolactin levels. 

I also found out that DH needs a form before he can turn up at lab with :spermy: so we need to make an appt together at GP sometime this month- I need to go anyway to get blood results. 

So ladies- really life has been better but need to plod along and maybe Feb will be a better month!!

Its so good that we can support each other - you are my rocks!

Love you and leave you now but am around all evening if you fancy a chat
:hugs:
:dust: :dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls

You are my rocks too, its nice to have friends to let off steam to who understand. I did wonder if the irritability was a symptom as I have read other women have had that about this time in their cycles oddly enough. Look at our moods lol, Claire your aggressive and I am angry!!lol!! Try not to let people upset you Claire, perhaps your parents are jealous of your OH's mum? she seems to be the one giving all the help and support.

You didnt get the i's mixed up either Mandy, lol!!! Although you are in pain that still means sod all, as that can be a sign too, PMA, PMA!!!lol!!! I am good at telling others to think positive but dont do it myself!!! Well see how you go Mandy, if this is a no no, get that appointment and start taking your supplements and go from there.

I have invited another lady over, she seems very nice and is 7dpo too so I think she could do with some support, I have given her the link whether she will come over I dont know but she is most welcome so I hope she does.

I just had my dinner, tidied up and now have Dancing On Ice on, Gary Lucy, mmmm!lol!! I will be about all night, trawling the pages too. xx


----------



## cdj1

This will be my last post for tonite dear girlies.....I have work at 7.30am. I hope I dont have sleeping issues again :sleep:...I am SO fed up of having to adjust my temp...I hope my temp rises tomorrow or I seriously will feel like I am out this month! Or at the very least, stays high...

God I am so negative!! Sorry girls :nope: My hormones are all over the bleeding place, poor OH has had to lend me his shoulder a couple more times tonite...I keep crying :cry: I'm sure its all the stress of the wedding! :haha:

Speak to you both tomorrow :hugs:

:dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust:


----------



## hitchinite

Night Night girls- Im also going to try and catch an early night
:sleep: well
xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Nite nite girlies, catch up tomorrow, good luck xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Just a quick one, Claire, loving your chart!! I am feeling queasy this morning, funny sweet taste in my mouth, cm wet and boobs hurt, oh and I am feeling very hot, woke up again at 4:30am not impressed could not get back to sleep!!! xx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Clare!
I wish I could be more positive....I woke up at 5am which is good for me lol, only waking up once last night. I took my temp and it was very low but higher than yesterdays temp. But took it at my proper time and it has risen to look like it does now, in a spike. I dont know if its correct, but at least it wasnt very low or below the red coverline. I have no symptoms today, I am not moody just feel low in mood, had some pins and needles under my pubic bone for 30 mins last nite, boobs the same, CM is a little more than usual but very creamy almost like a mild yeast infection.
All in all, I am not pregnant. FF gives me 21% chance. :cry:

Am proper fed up today. Why cant I get pregnant? :shrug:

xxxxxxxxxxxx :dust:


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> Night Night girls- Im also going to try and catch an early night
> :sleep: well
> xxx

Good afternoon Mandy!
Your chart looks good! Did you take at the usual time?
I awoke at 5am (usual wakeup 6.45am) my temp was lowish 36.44. Went to loo. Woke at 7am. My temp was very high, hence the spike. FF advised to note temp at 7am so I have. But not convinced. 
I have no symptoms. Some pain under my pubic bone last nite but thats all. Low mood today and no sore boobs. 
All in all I feel the most unpregnant ever :wacko:

How are u feeling today symptom wise? Have u considered doing vaginal temps? Apparently this is more accurate. I will do this next month.

Speak to you later xxxx :dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hi Clare!
> I wish I could be more positive....I woke up at 5am which is good for me lol, only waking up once last night. I took my temp and it was very low but higher than yesterdays temp. But took it at my proper time and it has risen to look like it does now, in a spike. I dont know if its correct, but at least it wasnt very low or below the red coverline. I have no symptoms today, I am not moody just feel low in mood, had some pins and needles under my pubic bone for 30 mins last nite, boobs the same, CM is a little more than usual but very creamy almost like a mild yeast infection.
> All in all, I am not pregnant. FF gives me 21% chance. :cry:
> 
> Am proper fed up today. Why cant I get pregnant? :shrug:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx :dust:

Hi Claire

I thought if you had a dip and then a rise it could mean implantation, could that of happened? I dont know the ins and outs of charting but I assumed it was a good thing. Take no notice of FF percentages, this is another reason I am glad I have not charted, I couldnt stand the advice and percentages that you seem to get. I am not surprised you are fed up hun I would be if I had read that. Lets see what tomorrow brings, fingers crossed. Pins and needles sounds a good sign, I have been having that today and I have just been to the loo, whilst there is no cm in knicks on checking cp there is loads, lotioney more than anything but I noticed bumps in it like clotted cream, someone else asked me today on another thread what that meant before I had mine and told her it is a good sign, its weird how all of a sudden I have it, so I am really hoping. My boobs are very sore and itchy today and I have been sweating just hoovering, its ridiculous how how I have been feeling and thirsty, very dry throat, abit sore! All this probably means bugger all again! I know you said you had been trying for 18 months, is this proper like knowing exactly when you ovulate as for all those months you could of been missing the day by 2 or 3 and that obviously wont make you pregnant! Give it a few more months of OPK's and charting if you want and then go from there, I would give it 6 months as I think that is when a doc may take you seriously when you are in your thirties!

Chin up and catch up later. xxxx:hugs:

Wheres Mandy today?????


----------



## hitchinite

:hi: girls, on train couldn't resist sneaky entry but will write more when I get home. Deep af cramps for 2 days now. I think I have endometriosis. This is not normal. Predicting spotting will start later this week. Af due Thursday x


----------



## hitchinite

Well hello again,
Just started a thread to see if anyone can advise re my AF cramps. I cant recall experiencing them so long in advance of AF and really hoping there is nothing wrong with me. I made a doctors appt today- for 3.2.10 - I need to have investigations I think because noone should have pain like this. The pain is not quite as severe as AF pain but feels unhealthy-I am totally able to work with the pain but very aware of it. 

Claire honey your chart looks fabulous- nice dip :) - sounds like nesting to me - ;)
Stop worrying about preg symptoms- FF would only mark you up if you had the classic set of symptoms and too early for them - in some women the nausea doesnt even start till a good 6 wks in. Hang in there honey...
And as for you Clare- babe you are rockin with all those symtoms- do you feel pregnant?? Do you think it is too early? Are you going to test with an OPK?
I am avoiding :test: as I can predict answer and cant bear to see it so clearly!!

Friend from work looking much rounder today and she ate chocolate cake at lunch time- I wish she would just bloody go ahead and announce it -:grr: 
I am actually seeing her this Sat night at friends for dinner so wonder if she'll tell me then. Fortunately DH will be with me to help manage my intense and evil envy should it come into play.... 

Thinking of you 2 girls..
BTW Clare- am curious about possible new girl- the more the merrier as far as Im concerned - I love to hear everyone's stories and experiences.
Love you and chat later
:dust: :dust:
xxx


----------



## cdj1

Thanks for your encouragement girls, I really appreciate it, I just wish I could trust the temps! I wonder if they will stay high! I have some very very mild cramps tonite but it could be my bowels, sometimes I cant tell! TMI!!!!!

Mandy..I wonder if these really are AF cramps? What makes you so sure? Have you got any ic test there? I know you said you didn't wanna :test: but it might not hurt to put your mind at rest? I sometimes have the odd month where I have no :af: pains until the day the bleeding starts....its strange cos its ALWAYS on a Saturday!! Then it starts off with mild cramps which intensify until sometimes I am almost sick...then the bleeding starts and it dies down! I think it is normal for your cycle to change as you get older apparently but its good to get it checked out if you are concerned. Only you know yourself.

xxxxxx :dust:

Clare - So you have more CM? This is good news!!!!! Are u still ready to test on Weds or do u think we should leave it later? I am tempted to wait until I see more interesting temps on my chart!!! Sore boobs sounds like such a cool symptom. I would kill to have sore boobies!!!! :rofl:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls

Yes the boobs are killing and one other thing I have noticed and its been going on about 5 days or so is from pubic bone to my belly button, I seem to be itchy all over, its very odd, i seem to itch more near the pubic bone and right across but not had this before its really strange. Probably irrelevant!! lol!! erm do I feel pregnant? Hmmm, sometimes, but mostly not!!!lol!!! Once all the BD was done I did think straight away yes we have done it this month, but to be honest not feeling that at the moment! I will start to test Wednesday, Claire if you have loads of i.c. then why not feed your addiction and Mandy please please test, you just never know!

My AF pains have certainly been acting weird in past cycles, I do think it is down to age, my last one was bloody awful and I dont want one like that ever again! It took me back to my teenage days when I would be sick through the pain, it was horrible! Is it always this bad as early pregnancy cramps are very uncomfortable times, trust me!

Mandy so your friend is looking rounder, lets hope it is just down to eating all the pies over Xmas, lol!! God if I was seeing her then I would want to say something, drop some hints or something, lol! wind her up if she is not drinking, naughty me, lol!!!!

Anyway I am gonna go to bed soon feeling very tired, hoping thats a sign to, lol!! Lots of love and sweet dreams. xxx


----------



## hitchinite

Morning!!
Something weird is going on. These cramps are not proper AF cramps- they are not as intense. Also aggravated ++ by movement. backache too. Boobs tender. I am praying the spotting stays away- last month spotting started day 28 so aint over yet. 
Otherwise feeling well. 
Hope you girls are ok- have lovely days!
Catch up this evening!
:dust:


----------



## cdj1

Morning girls!!!

Mandy, what has happened to your cramps? I thought they were really bad. I wonder if this is linked to your chart? Temps going up again....! A great sign!!! I really hope this is your :bfp: and OMG only 1 more day to go!!! :test: :test: test: !!!!!!!!! :dust:

Clare - How are you doing today hun? Any more funny itches? Whats your CM like?

Today I am not feeling pregnant at all. I know I am out. My temps are still biphasic, but I think it will be more telling nearer CD28 as I think I have a 14 days Luteal phase. My periods are pretty regular. I have no symptoms. My CP is high and wet but it was like that last cycle. My boobs arent sore, but then to be honest, I dont get sore boobs even when I have PMS, so that may be why. 

I am considering not testing until Friday Clare - I have no ics, just OPKs but they dont show pregnancy properly as you have LH in ur body all cycle long. I cant bear to see a :bfn: again this time :(

I have a day off today so will pop in and out of here. Speak later lovelies!!! :dust:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls

I have just got back from docs with Ella she has to be referred to Lister hospital. Back in August she broke her arm in two places and she had physio afterwards but still cant touch her shoulder properly.

No symptoms can be a a symptom aswell you know! I thought your charts looked good, not that I know anything about charting. I will still test tomorrow I cant wait any longer although I do expect a BFN, AF not due until Monday anyway so really too early to test but what the hell!!

I still have sore itchy boobs and itchy belly lol, cm is there not the lumps lol, dont know what that was about I panicked thinking it may of been thrush, I never get thrush but as it has gone I am not worried now. 

Anyway gotta go out now, Mandy all sounds good your end do a bloomin test!! lol!!
Chat later xxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Clare

Oh no not more doctors for Ella, poor lass!! Is Lister hospital a good one? When is her GOSH procedure scheduled for? 

Glad to hear your boobs are still itchy and sore!!!! :rofl: I wish mine were!! They are positively the same as they ever were!!!

I had a patch in my CM where I thought it was thrush but it went as quickly as it arrived. This morning my CM was quite wet but it is still creamy and sticky. 

Feeling very bored today on my day off...:wedding: plans are going very well and honeymoon is booked to St Lucia!! I cant wait to go there!!! :plane:!!!!!!!

Here's to 3 :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!! :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp:
xxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Hi Clare
> 
> Oh no not more doctors for Ella, poor lass!! Is Lister hospital a good one? When is her GOSH procedure scheduled for?
> 
> Glad to hear your boobs are still itchy and sore!!!! :rofl: I wish mine were!! They are positively the same as they ever were!!!
> 
> I had a patch in my CM where I thought it was thrush but it went as quickly as it arrived. This morning my CM was quite wet but it is still creamy and sticky.
> 
> Feeling very bored today on my day off...:wedding: plans are going very well and honeymoon is booked to St Lucia!! I cant wait to go there!!! :plane:!!!!!!!
> 
> Here's to 3 :bfp:'s!!!!!!!!! :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:

Your honeymoon is booked, hurray!!!:happydance::happydance:You are so lucky to be jetting off to some nice weather.

Cm sounds interesting, lol? weird about the thrush thing. I tell ya my abdomen is soooo itchy its driving me mad, there is no rash, its very odd, not sure if it is pregnancy related but I have heard from a women on here it is, so who knows! My CM is wet and sometimes feel thick but no colour to it. Dont know what that means, does that mean watery if it is clear?

Lister Hospital is just our local one, its not brilliant, just run of the mill. Ella is off to GOSH on 11 & 12 Feb so not long really. She is also being given the swine flu jab soon, which I am pleased about. 

Catch up later. xxx


----------



## hitchinite

hello girls,
Back home. Hope you had good days - Claire your honeymoon sounds out of this world! I have never been to the Caribbean and heard it is magnificent. I could really do with some sun now and am most jealous of you - ;)
Clare- Lister so is so close to where I am. Wouldnt it be funny if we end up delivering our babas there together - :rofl: 

I am no longer in "pain" in fact I think I was being a bit of a wus- I just expected the cramps would escalate into AF proper and I always asscociate AF with pain. The cramps are more like a funny twisting sensation- mainly aggravated by movement and bending down. My lower back is also hurting like Ive pulled a muscle. No sign yet of spotting - :wohoo: Last month I spotted on day 26 post BD (TMI) and then again on day AF was due- day 29. Because BD has not taken place- told DH too tender down there :blush: - I am not sure whether there may be spotting around my cervix. (TMI TMI) But keep checking and only creamy/yellowy CM. 
My nipples are also burning and :boobs: feel tender. 
This may all an unusual variant of PMS +/- some dodgy endometriosis or fibroids which need investigating. I also worried that I may be having a chemical- just because of that funny twisty sensation. But then I have no idea what a chemical or for that matter pregnancy would feel like. 
So have decided will try so hard to avoid :test: inc OPK till end of week- spotting may show up before then in which case I have my answer. But if not- I dont want to see a big ugly :bfn: and then have to face going to work. 
So may test on Friday evening. 

Big Kiss and wishing for those 3 big blue Jan :bfp: 's :dust: :dust: :dust: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bcef7


----------



## ellaandcallum

hitchinite said:


> hello girls,
> Back home. Hope you had good days - Claire your honeymoon sounds out of this world! I have never been to the Caribbean and heard it is magnificent. I could really do with some sun now and am most jealous of you - ;)
> Clare- Lister so is so close to where I am. Wouldnt it be funny if we end up delivering our babas there together - :rofl:
> 
> I am no longer in "pain" in fact I think I was being a bit of a wus- I just expected the cramps would escalate into AF proper and I always asscociate AF with pain. The cramps are more like a funny twisting sensation- mainly aggravated by movement and bending down. My lower back is also hurting like Ive pulled a muscle. No sign yet of spotting - :wohoo: Last month I spotted on day 26 post BD (TMI) and then again on day AF was due- day 29. Because BD has not taken place- told DH too tender down there :blush: - I am not sure whether there may be spotting around my cervix. (TMI TMI) But keep checking and only creamy/yellowy CM.
> My nipples are also burning and :boobs: feel tender.
> This may all an unusual variant of PMS +/- some dodgy endometriosis or fibroids which need investigating. I also worried that I may be having a chemical- just because of that funny twisty sensation. But then I have no idea what a chemical or for that matter pregnancy would feel like.
> So have decided will try so hard to avoid :test: inc OPK till end of week- spotting may show up before then in which case I have my answer. But if not- I dont want to see a big ugly :bfn: and then have to face going to work.
> So may test on Friday evening.
> 
> Big Kiss and wishing for those 3 big blue Jan :bfp: 's :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bcef7

Can you imagine Mandy both at the Lister giving birth!!!lol!! How funny. Every think is sounding OK on your side Mandy, fingers crossed.

Well Claire please dont me annoyed, I caved in and tested just now, I have seen loads of BFP's and I just wanted to do it. I am pretty sure I have a faint line, without telling my kids what it was I asked them and they saw it too, DH is out! I cant get excited yet I want to see what its like in the morning but I am feeling pretty confident. I so hope this is it now and all of us will go onto have a BFP this month! Knowing my luck tomorrow it will be snow white. Its only an ebay cheapie 10miu. Who knows.

Gotta go and bath the kids now, catch up later. xxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

:wohoo: clare
Congrats!! But I know early days so fingers crossed it will get bluer and bluer and bluer 
2 more to go - I am so excited!!


----------



## cdj1

OH REALLY?????? HOW EXCITING!!!!! ARE YOU SURE?????? :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: !!!!!!!
I will be waiting with bated breath in the morning!!!! What time will that be???????? AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX'd for you!!!!!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: 

I dont think I will have any luck...I have just started to imagine my boobs are sore..but to be fair I have been playing with them all day to see if they are!!! Also I have just started getting GREEN CM!!!!!! It is a bit like EWCM. Weird.

Mandy are you feeling confident honey?????? xxxxxxx :bfp: :dust:


----------



## cdj1

PS You so have to post the picture!!!!!!!!!!! Please!!!! xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Calm down girls, lol!! I will post a picture of tomorrows one, its now dried out and not as clear but it is so there! My camera isnt that good at real close pictures but I will try my hardest. I have been holding it up against lamps etc, light bulbs, lol!!!! I just hope after last month this really is it, me and the kids see it, it developed in the correct time so its gotta be and at 9dpo its super faint. Wont get too excited yet I want to see what happens over the next couple of days. I am feeling mega hot, sweating infact but it could be all the excitement. Also a weird thing happened my sister got in the car with her coat on and i said I can smell burning she said she burnt her toast earlier this morning, the smell was so strong! Thats when I thought something maybe up! I have a mouthful of ulcers that could be due to giving up smoking! I will do it as soon as I get up at 7:30, wont be able to put a picture on that early but will try when I get back from the school run. I have my sister round tomorrow with my baby nephew not sure if to say anything. Probably wont until I have a proper test but short on pennies until DH gets pid, its been a tight one as he last got paid a week before Xmas.

Green CM, hmmm have you googled it, not sure CM does go all different colours when pregnant so you just never know. Fingers crossed!!!! 

Mandy these are pink dye tests dont trust the blue apprently they give lots of false positives.

Speak to you later and fingers crossed for 3 BFP's!!!xxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

You cant blame us for getting excited!!!!!! But seriously, I hope this is it hun!! It will prove my theory this is a lucky thread with lots of dust about!!! :dust:
Does DH know you might have ur :bfp:????? Surely the kids wont be able to keep that quiet!!! :)

I know I am out this month, which is fine as I will try Softcups and Preseed next month...I only hope all the stress of the wedding doesn't muck up my cycles!!!!!

xxx :dust: :dust: :dust: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: xxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

cdj1 said:


> You cant blame us for getting excited!!!!!! But seriously, I hope this is it hun!! It will prove my theory this is a lucky thread with lots of dust about!!! :dust:
> Does DH know you might have ur :bfp:????? Surely the kids wont be able to keep that quiet!!! :)
> 
> I know I am out this month, which is fine as I will try Softcups and Preseed next month...I only hope all the stress of the wedding doesn't muck up my cycles!!!!!
> 
> xxx :dust: :dust: :dust: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: xxxxx

 Claire honey- why are you out?
I need you to stay strong with me!! :lol:
Am lying in bed- cant put laptop down- I am living in my :bfp: fantasy world and am too afraid to discover the reality...


----------



## ellaandcallum

The kids dont know what it is lol, its not written on the stick. DH knows but typical man, the line is not dark enough for his liking and plus Man U are on!!lol!! He thinks not to get too excited until AF has been missed!! GRR! He was like this with my other pregnancies, last time he kept banging on about how you cant trust home tests!! God he is a pain!!

Listen get a grip, you two are far from out, you both are having symptoms, charts I think look good and like I said Claire if it doesnt work out this month you have your honeymoon, and will be sick free on your wedding day. I hope this is a lucky thread and that this is a true BFP for me and you two will shortly follow. We all need to be strong for each other. My bloody luck and there will be nothing tomorrow!!! Although you could not of mistaken the line. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> You cant blame us for getting excited!!!!!! But seriously, I hope this is it hun!! It will prove my theory this is a lucky thread with lots of dust about!!! :dust:
> Does DH know you might have ur :bfp:????? Surely the kids wont be able to keep that quiet!!! :)
> 
> I know I am out this month, which is fine as I will try Softcups and Preseed next month...I only hope all the stress of the wedding doesn't muck up my cycles!!!!!
> 
> xxx :dust: :dust: :dust: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: xxxxx
> 
> Claire honey- why are you out?
> I need you to stay strong with me!! :lol:
> Am lying in bed- cant put laptop down- I am living in my :bfp: fantasy world and am too afraid to discover the reality...Click to expand...

Sorry mandy, I am trying hard to be positive, believe me, but I just dont feel anything. It wont matter how good my chart looks either. I just dont feel any symptoms. I wont be testing now until the weekend at the earliest...cant bear to see YET another :bfn: like last cycle :nope:

:hug: lets keep our chins up :dust: xxxx


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> The kids dont know what it is lol, its not written on the stick. DH knows but typical man, the line is not dark enough for his liking and plus Man U are on!!lol!! He thinks not to get too excited until AF has been missed!! GRR! He was like this with my other pregnancies, last time he kept banging on about how you cant trust home tests!! God he is a pain!!
> 
> Listen get a grip, you two are far from out, you both are having symptoms, charts I think look good and like I said Claire if it doesnt work out this month you have your honeymoon, and will be sick free on your wedding day. I hope this is a lucky thread and that this is a true BFP for me and you two will shortly follow. We all need to be strong for each other. My bloody luck and there will be nothing tomorrow!!! Although you could not of mistaken the line.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Silly DH!!!!!!! Men just dont understand. I wonder if mine would be the same? He is a bit of a geek and I expect he would start Googling stuff lol!
He will feel differently when you get that Clearblue Digi!!!!!!!!

Here's to 3 lovely :bfp:'s please stork!!! :pink: :dust: :pink: :dust:
Nite nite girls

xxxxxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

Girls
dont feel good today
:cry:
Feels more like AF is coming. expect spotting tomorrow
Chat later xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

oh hugs Mandy, I now feel awful about my news. The witch still isnt here!!

I have done 2 more and both positive, so thats 3 now, so really happy an will see doc next week. How about you Claire?xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Morning girls.
Oh Mandy hon....sorry to hear that...are you sure??
I went to the loo this morning after taking my temp and got some familiar AF style pains, but they are gone now....
I am feeling 0% pregnant. Have POAS on an OPK and it is positive but then it has been like that all week even before there would be enough HCG to test for pregnancy.

I am resigning myself to waiting another month!!

Clare honey I am so pleased for you, I really hope this is it for you!!!!!! What does DH think now you have done more tests? Do you have photos? Any more symptoms today??

Speak later girls xxxxxxx :dust:


----------



## hitchinite

Hi girls,

I am feeling bit devsastated and sorry for myself. I cant believe this has happened again. Every month it feels like something different might be happening but it is just :witch: playing games with my mind and body. 
I no longer have the tingling nipples and the funny abdo cramps/backpain. I had a restless night - initially because of excitement then at 5am - after having dozed off for couple of hrs was woken by some familar crampy feelings. I rolled over and did not feel any of those pulling feelings I had been having earlier in week that made me think I had a bean!! Temp at 5am was 37. I took it again at 6 and it was 36.7 - big dip. I retook it 5 mins later and it was 36.89 so recorded that one. 
Today just feel like AF is going to come soon. Those familiar cramps are in the background - also feeling grouchy (nb no sleep) and a few spots.
When I think about it last month- also started to feel AF pangs in afternoon of day 28 (which is today) the spotting happened day 29 and 30 with AF on day 31. So this month I wanted to be cautious but funny cramps just made me excited!! 

Clare- am so so happy for you - you really deserve it hon!! Maybe stopping smoking was the magic formula ;). You need to spread the word to other smokers on the forum!! Please keep me updated with news.

Claire- +ve OPK is a very good sign even if been +ve all week - i would hang in there and test if no AF - when is she due? 

If AF does finally catch me may take little break from this thread just to take stock and renergise might rejoin again at 2W wait. I have a doc appt on 3rd Feb so may report back then. But will still be around over next few days till she comes. On the other hand may not manage to keep away at all so will wait and see.
Big :hug: girls
Love you both
:dust: :dust:
xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Oh Mandy, I really thought it was it for you too this month. I cant imagine how you must be feeling, so AF due today? Is she normally on time or late? Your not out yet.

Claire, positive OPK? What are you waiting for, go and get test! It is still early for a positive, says me, I am gobsmacked at my early result! I had to put a ticker on too!! I have docs on Monday. Your temp looks good too? so I am confused why you seem out.

I have very sore boobs, lower backache and cramps on and off. I feel tired, it took me ages to get to sleep last night, everything was going around in my head! Oh and a headache, nothing unusual though for me. The test is slightly darker today, I have been playing around with my camera and its playing silly buggers. I will try again tomorrow. Dont forget its still very very early.

Anyway keep me updated girls and catch up later. xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Mandy, your post has brought little prickles of tears to my eyes :(
I can empathise with how you are feeling honey, TTC is really draining isn't it? With so many ups and downs, it really is like a rollercoaster that you want to get off but you can't. 
Maybe it is time to have a break from it. I am considering kicking back next cycle and not trying, just NTNP.....I dont need any extra stress as the :wedding: approaches either.

I hope :af: doesnt show up for you, I really do. Mine is due on 24th (Sunday) and i am usually very regular. 

Have you been pregnant before? I dont know why I havent asked you that, sorry xxx

I am feeling like you today, so feel free to let off steam!!!! 

Lots of love :hug: xxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Another temp dip. Its not looking very good. I think from now on I will trust my womanly instincts! :(
Off to work now, speak later 
xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi Claire, Hi Mandy

I am sorry Claire your temp has dropped, its a good idea not to stress about it next month and just go with the flow, although its easy for me to sit here and say that. You have been under alot of stress with the wedding so that may of influenced it this cycle. All I want to do is give you two big hugs and assure you it will happen.

TTC is very draining and boy have I been through it, there has been alot of tears too and thank goodness I found this site. I was ready to give up last month after the dodgy test. So please both of you, it will happen, Claire you have only just realised you have been ovulating later so that could be why you have missed it all the previous months, same as me but we had only been trying 5 months, 2nd month of OPK and bang. Mandy is the docs today for DH or was that yesterday? Is there any update on anything?

Take care girls. xxxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hello my little pregnant and my little bride friend, 

How are are we all feeling today? I hope well - so much excitement in the air..
Clare- You are properly preggers- how great is that? I wish you all the very best and hope we can stay in touch on the forum- please send me lots of magic dust!
Claire- da da de da etc etc (wedding march lol) - Defo agree that best to shift focus from your cervix, boobs and vagina for a few weeks and think more about white dresses, sparkly rings, tropical beaches and loads of great BD - :lol: 
You can climb back on the TTC train in April. I really think tho that if not Preg this cycle you should check in with your doc and see whats what - it doesnt sound like there will be much wrong but you might need a bit of clomid juice- Im thinking Id quite like some too- lol!

I am now 14dpo and still no AF. I am having waves of AF cramps- worse at night- took ibuprofen last night. I wonder if the Vit B has thrown my cycle off a bit as I usually have spotting by now. Temps are up but they are often raised right up to day of bleeding. I really dont think I am preg- Im sure AF cramps are not compatable with preg...Im sure Af will come tomorrow - I may be too devastated to write in so you have permission to check my FF

A bien
:hug: :dust:


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> Hello my little pregnant and my little bride friend,
> 
> How are are we all feeling today? I hope well - so much excitement in the air..
> Clare- You are properly preggers- how great is that? I wish you all the very best and hope we can stay in touch on the forum- please send me lots of magic dust!
> Claire- da da de da etc etc (wedding march lol) - Defo agree that best to shift focus from your cervix, boobs and vagina for a few weeks and think more about white dresses, sparkly rings, tropical beaches and loads of great BD - :lol:
> You can climb back on the TTC train in April. I really think tho that if not Preg this cycle you should check in with your doc and see whats what - it doesnt sound like there will be much wrong but you might need a bit of clomid juice- Im thinking Id quite like some too- lol!
> 
> I am now 14dpo and still no AF. I am having waves of AF cramps- worse at night- took ibuprofen last night. I wonder if the Vit B has thrown my cycle off a bit as I usually have spotting by now. Temps are up but they are often raised right up to day of bleeding. I really dont think I am preg- Im sure AF cramps are not compatable with preg...Im sure Af will come tomorrow - I may be too devastated to write in so you have permission to check my FF
> 
> A bien
> :hug: :dust:

Dear Mandy
I'm glas you are still around...dont leave me here on my own, I dont think I will be able to totally not come on here from time to time between now and the wedding! I might need a break from sparkly rings and white dresses!!!!!!

I did check your chart today. It really doesnt look too dissimilar to mine, dont you agree? Both have had dips but also rises too. Strange huh?

I have had some "feelings" today down there which may or may not be :af: cramps, I dont know myself anymore!! I also have got quite sore boobs today, they are definitely fuller, but this very occasionally happens before witch arrives so not jumping for joy!! :haha:

I will confess to taking arrival of 10 x 25muil tests today of which I have wasted 4! They all have nasty evap lines, that in the right light look like they might turn positive, but seriously I know what evap lines can do to a girl!!!! They make you start to believe that the evap line actually has colour in! Which they dont!!!!!!!!!!! :cry: I am no fool! I know my body!!!! I guess I was hoping they might just be positive, but anyway.....I also feel a little dizzy this evening but I am quite tired and I sometimes feel dizzy when I am tired. Ha ha it sounds like I am trying to convince myself of some positive symptoms, but I still dont feel pregnant!!!

Do you know how long your usual luteal phase is? Apparently it should always remain the same, give 1 day or so. Do you think :witch: will come tomorrow hun?

Well, take care, I have missed speaking to you and I need you to talk to now Clare has gone and got herself in the club!!!! :happydance: woop woop!!!!!

Clare hope you are well hun. I am pleased for you and also envious!!!! I hope the trip to the doctors goes well next week...what does DH think?

A plus tard!

xxxxxxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## hitchinite

cdj1 said:


> Dear Mandy
> I'm glas you are still around...dont leave me here on my own, I dont think I will be able to totally not come on here from time to time between now and the wedding! I might need a break from sparkly rings and white dresses!!!!!!
> 
> I did check your chart today. It really doesnt look too dissimilar to mine, dont you agree? Both have had dips but also rises too. Strange huh?
> 
> I have had some "feelings" today down there which may or may not be :af: cramps, I dont know myself anymore!! I also have got quite sore boobs today, they are definitely fuller, but this very occasionally happens before witch arrives so not jumping for joy!! :haha:
> 
> I will confess to taking arrival of 10 x 25muil tests today of which I have wasted 4! They all have nasty evap lines, that in the right light look like they might turn positive, but seriously I know what evap lines can do to a girl!!!! They make you start to believe that the evap line actually has colour in! Which they dont!!!!!!!!!!! :cry: I am no fool! I know my body!!!! I guess I was hoping they might just be positive, but anyway.....I also feel a little dizzy this evening but I am quite tired and I sometimes feel dizzy when I am tired. Ha ha it sounds like I am trying to convince myself of some positive symptoms, but I still dont feel pregnant!!!
> 
> Do you know how long your usual luteal phase is? Apparently it should always remain the same, give 1 day or so. Do you think :witch: will come tomorrow hun?
> 
> Well, take care, I have missed speaking to you and I need you to talk to now Clare has gone and got herself in the club!!!! :happydance: woop woop!!!!!
> 
> Clare hope you are well hun. I am pleased for you and also envious!!!! I hope the trip to the doctors goes well next week...what does DH think?
> 
> A plus tard!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx :hug:

Hello honey!

Of course I wont be abandoning you. I had a day of acopia yesterday as was convinced AF was coming but today less convinced and feel like getting high on a bit of hope again so here I am!
Even if :witch: does show her nasty face I'll hang around- although may need to hide for first few days. 
I dont know what to think about cramps- as you know Ive had them on and off since 6dpo and on 12dpo they changed from having a muscle pulling quality to being more like AF. But then again- they are not getting worse and no spotting or bleeding so now dont know what to think. I have prolonged my lillypad thing to 30 days - as nothing happened on day 28- expected spotting but come to think of it last month AF proper came on day 31 (I get so confused) so really cannot count her out till Sat. Luteal phase usually 14 days till spotting and 16 days to AF. 

I am also not bloated - usually cramps + bloating come together. 


I think I have over answered your question lol!!
And as for you young lady- it seems that you are far from out- join me in my little boat of hope at least till weekend and maybe we can test together .... Ill you know if she comes before... 

ta ra for now- 
:hug: and lots of them


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls

Just popping on before I go to bed, I am starting to feel sick at night, thats started yesterday and my boobs are sore with horrid stabbing pains. I am getting weird twinges and pulls down below and on my side, feel tired and hot so other that I am feeling fine!!lol! DH hasnt said too much, I dont think it will sink in until I have been to the docs on Monday, you know what men are like!

You both are not out yet, if your temps are staying high then this has to be a good sign, and AF cramps are similar to early pregnancy cramps.

I will still hang about if I am welcome, to see how you two are getting on, the wedding and hopefully BFP's in the near future.

Take care and will catch up soon. Lots of love always xxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Yuck, now I am feeling puky at night. Its 1.30am and I cant sleep girls, feel queasy and hot and like I might be sick. Hope it isn't the fish I had for tea, especially as my dad only caught it today so its fresh!!! :sick:

Hope this is the start of something exciting. Speak laters xxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Yuck, now I am feeling puky at night. Its 1.30am and I cant sleep girls, feel queasy and hot and like I might be sick. Hope it isn't the fish I had for tea, especially as my dad only caught it today so its fresh!!! :sick:
> 
> Hope this is the start of something exciting. Speak laters xxxxx

Time to buy a FRER me thinks, temps are still high too (i think lol):happydance::happydance:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Mandy

Just looked at your chart, is that a good one too?xxx


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Yuck, now I am feeling puky at night. Its 1.30am and I cant sleep girls, feel queasy and hot and like I might be sick. Hope it isn't the fish I had for tea, especially as my dad only caught it today so its fresh!!! :sick:
> 
> Hope this is the start of something exciting. Speak laters xxxxx
> 
> Time to buy a FRER me thinks, temps are still high too (i think lol):happydance::happydance:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I dont know, I have POAS on a 25muil test but they are so deceptive, evap lines galore, so I think I will wait until the weekend is over then see how I feel. Had some kind of mild cramps down there, could be :af: coming, boobs are a little sore but then it could be PMS!

Loving the PMA though!!!! When I lay my chart over other people who got their :bfp: it almost matches theirs for temp rises! I was impressed!

I am off work today as I was up all night feeling so sick, didnt want to go in and pass my possible germs onto the old dears as they are so susceptible. 

Mandy how are you doing today? 

xxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> ellaandcallum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Yuck, now I am feeling puky at night. Its 1.30am and I cant sleep girls, feel queasy and hot and like I might be sick. Hope it isn't the fish I had for tea, especially as my dad only caught it today so its fresh!!! :sick:
> 
> Hope this is the start of something exciting. Speak laters xxxxx
> 
> Time to buy a FRER me thinks, temps are still high too (i think lol):happydance::happydance:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I dont know, I have POAS on a 25muil test but they are so deceptive, evap lines galore, so I think I will wait until the weekend is over then see how I feel. Had some kind of mild cramps down there, could be :af: coming, boobs are a little sore but then it could be PMS!
> 
> Loving the PMA though!!!! When I lay my chart over other people who got their :bfp: it almost matches theirs for temp rises! I was impressed!
> 
> I am off work today as I was up all night feeling so sick, didnt want to go in and pass my possible germs onto the old dears as they are so susceptible.
> 
> Mandy how are you doing today?
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

Hi hun

To be honest its still early to get a positive, I must of been a minority, dont forget my BF got a neg on a 10miu your using 25miu on the Sunday, then her BFP on the Thursday day of AF, so there is still time hunnie. If you want put a pic on and we can have a look, I am an expert on vaps!!lol!! I must of done a million of em! Some people get a neg and then a positive at 13 and 14dpo. I did a test Tuesday morning 9dpo and it was negative, snow white, then on the evening there was a faint line and as the days have gone on its getting darker. I still cant believe myself really!

Anyway I will get back to you later later as off out shortly until late evening, my friend is having a sleepover and I am going to help her with 12 kids! she must be mad!!lol!!

Fingers crossed hun.xxxxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hi Guys,
OMG this is such a rollercoaster of emotions. Still no AF or spotting but -ve OPK!!!
Now 15dpo. I wonder if the Vit B complex 100mg has totally prolonged my luteal phase- maybe need to omit it tomorrow and see if AF comes. Usually have spotting by now...
Still weird on and off cramps but much milder as week has progressed. It feels like Im going to miss a period - but yet all the signs showed I ovulated as usual so what could have happened??
Claire how is sicky symptoms- I wanna say hope you feeling better but maybe the symptoms are a good thing ay?? Did you test again?? 
Clare- things looking great for you honey- hopefully Claire and I will both join your club soon. 

Feeling exhasuted and emotionally drained.
:ahh:
What you up to?
:dust: xxx


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellaandcallum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Yuck, now I am feeling puky at night. Its 1.30am and I cant sleep girls, feel queasy and hot and like I might be sick. Hope it isn't the fish I had for tea, especially as my dad only caught it today so its fresh!!! :sick:
> 
> Hope this is the start of something exciting. Speak laters xxxxx
> 
> Time to buy a FRER me thinks, temps are still high too (i think lol):happydance::happydance:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I dont know, I have POAS on a 25muil test but they are so deceptive, evap lines galore, so I think I will wait until the weekend is over then see how I feel. Had some kind of mild cramps down there, could be :af: coming, boobs are a little sore but then it could be PMS!
> 
> Loving the PMA though!!!! When I lay my chart over other people who got their :bfp: it almost matches theirs for temp rises! I was impressed!
> 
> I am off work today as I was up all night feeling so sick, didnt want to go in and pass my possible germs onto the old dears as they are so susceptible.
> 
> Mandy how are you doing today?
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi hun
> 
> To be honest its still early to get a positive, I must of been a minority, dont forget my BF got a neg on a 10miu your using 25miu on the Sunday, then her BFP on the Thursday day of AF, so there is still time hunnie. If you want put a pic on and we can have a look, I am an expert on vaps!!lol!! I must of done a million of em! Some people get a neg and then a positive at 13 and 14dpo. I did a test Tuesday morning 9dpo and it was negative, snow white, then on the evening there was a faint line and as the days have gone on its getting darker. I still cant believe myself really!
> 
> Anyway I will get back to you later later as off out shortly until late evening, my friend is having a sleepover and I am going to help her with 12 kids! she must be mad!!lol!!
> 
> Fingers crossed hun.xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hi Clare!
Hope the kids havent driven you mad!!!
Yeah I had another evap before, oh my god its so distracting, they really make you think there might be the start of a line, I hate them. They cant even get picked up on camera, I tried it before and my camera wont zoom in enough. But to be fair there is no pink there, and like you say, its too early.

This evening I have had some :af: start feelings, I pretty much know she is coming, I know I will be right, I felt like this last cycle and she did come, although very late!!!

Anyway I am still waiting to see your lovely :bfp:!!! I hope you are well
xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> Hi Guys,
> OMG this is such a rollercoaster of emotions. Still no AF or spotting but -ve OPK!!!
> Now 15dpo. I wonder if the Vit B complex 100mg has totally prolonged my luteal phase- maybe need to omit it tomorrow and see if AF comes. Usually have spotting by now...
> Still weird on and off cramps but much milder as week has progressed. It feels like Im going to miss a period - but yet all the signs showed I ovulated as usual so what could have happened??
> Claire how is sicky symptoms- I wanna say hope you feeling better but maybe the symptoms are a good thing ay?? Did you test again??
> Clare- things looking great for you honey- hopefully Claire and I will both join your club soon.
> 
> Feeling exhasuted and emotionally drained.
> :ahh:
> What you up to?
> :dust: xxx

Dear Mandy
No spotting or anything??? Good news!! Your chart looks promising too, dont you think??

I felt like I was gonna miss a period last cycle, but now I realise that I OV-d really late, around CD19, and it was around CD34 that :witch: came, by which time I had already warned OH we might be expecting, but the day after, there she was, making me feel very stupid!!! :dohh:

Today I have had some dragging feelings, I am pretty sure :af: will show up on time, even though my chart is looking so good! I have POAS but more evaps :cry:

Never mind, I will wait and see what my temp is tomorrow. I am not feeling sick anymore unfortunately lol!!!!!!!

Catch up later 
xxxxxxx :hug: :bfp:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi huns

Sorry to hear you both think AF could be on its way, but your not out yet until she shows, and Mandy, how odd, did you take a test??

I am shattered from going to 3 supermarkets, which took all morning, house work and sitting at a party with 12 kids, just come home and left DH there!! I think he is a bit merry, lol!! I am aching all around my abdomen and lower back so had to come home, I am just worn out. Oh well not gonna complain about it too much, after all its what I want.

Anyway take care girls and fingers crossed.xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Morning girls

Any signs on the witch? Hopefully not, just peeked at your charts, Claire you had a temp rise!! and Mandy yours are the same but still high, no mega dip!! Is that good?

I was so tearful last night, I was crying over stupid things, how ridiculous, I guess hormones must be kicking in. I had a crap nights sleep, even when I went to bed exhausted I couldnt drop off, grrrrr!!

I cant put a bloody pic of my BFP on, the sizing of my photo is too big so I dont know how to change it. Bloody cameras!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a bloody good one of it aswell!!

Anyway gotta get dressed, speak later. xxxx:hugs:


----------



## hitchinite

Hi Guys,
What is up???
Claire- your temp is totally on the way up!!! Are you gonna :test:?- isnt :witch: due day today!!! 
My DH thinks its time for me to :test: too but I am sure this is just a funny cycle- maybe because of all the insomnia... I also have been drinking the odd :wine: and taking occasional ibuprofen for cramps as feel so sure she is on her way... but feel ok today :) 
We are going out today for my mum's 60th- would so have loved to have given her an extra special birthday gift (a grand bean...) but I think may have to wait for dad's 60th in May. 
Anyway girls let me know what you up to...
:hug:


----------



## cdj1

Hello girls! :wave:!

Well, yes my chart is on its way up and Mandy...WOW....no :witch:!!!! How exciting!! Whats stopping you testing?

Well, girls I have just POAS. I also did this last nite and well, I am going to ask both of your opinion as to whether this looks positive or not. Now, I have already POAS loads of times before today, and I had lots of evap lines......but this is much pinker and stronger than an evap line and I need to know what you think? 

I am feeling a little shaky this morning cos if I it is :bfp: I just wont believe it. Also keep getting cramps but they keep going away!! Its like my body is trying to fool me!!!
Is that how you felt Clare?

Anyway, here is my stick, please let me know your very honest opinion girls, its probably nothing....

If anyone can invert the photos too, please go ahead!

Please let this be the start of my :bfp:!!!!!!!!! :dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC02665.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 22









DSC02663.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## ellaandcallum

Thats how mine looked hun, OMG, do one this evening, I am 99% sure hunnie, how long did it take for that to appear? and that is a 25miu too!!!! 

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cant believe it I am so excited for you too!!! Go and get a FRER too!!!!!! FANTASTIC!
Love you loadsxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Just looked again, that is no evap, they are normally grey or purple!! You are PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ellaandcallum

Yes I have had cramps, pulls, twinges, everything on and off!!!

Go and buy a FRER, although I am now 100%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ellaandcallum

Look at all my messages, I cant invert but put it up on the pregnancy test gallery, there is no doubt in my mind that is the start, bearing in mind I used 10miu and you are using 25miu so yours is obviously lighter. So will you be 4 weeks today too then?? I am smiling away here and told my DH, I could cry!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Sorry Mandy about all of my excitement, how are you my little munchkin, time for you to test, lets make this a hat trick this month, this is so exciting. Your chart is looking fab too!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

I still dont believe this girls!!! Although everyone in the other thread thinks they can see the line!!!!!! I am off to the chemists right now to get 2 or 3 more different types of tests.....any ideas which ones I should get??? I need the most sensitive ones seeing as I am only just missing :af:
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you get one too Mandy!!!! That would make this the luckiest thread EVER in the history of BNB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxx :hug:


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> I still dont believe this girls!!! Although everyone in the other thread thinks they can see the line!!!!!! I am off to the chemists right now to get 2 or 3 more different types of tests.....any ideas which ones I should get??? I need the most sensitive ones seeing as I am only just missing :af:
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you get one too Mandy!!!! That would make this the luckiest thread EVER in the history of BNB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> xxxxxx :hug:

I would just stick with a FRER, they are 12miu or a Superdrug if you can get to one, 10miu. Clear blue may pick it up, but to be honest I would just buy a twin pack of FRER, you so have your BFP !!!!Congrats again hunnie!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cdj1

Oh my god girls- look!!!!!! My OH and I are in total shock and denial!
I dont even feel pregnant! I have no symptoms other than slightly sensitive nipples and now some mild twinges!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02666.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## ellaandcallum

I told you fab news, I am so happy for you, Congratulations, how lovely!!!!! I am lost for words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> I told you fab news, I am so happy for you, Congratulations, how lovely!!!!! I am lost for words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks!!!!! I just cannot believe how easy I got pregnant!!! We only BD twice around OV!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ellaandcallum

Like I said it only takes one swimmer, and through charting and OPK'ing you have done it, there was nothing wrong with you in the first place, you were just missing the day!! How wonderful. I do hope Mandy is OK and that she has her BFP too!

I have docs tomorrow morning, when are you gonna go? I get to book my midwife appointment tomorrow too, yippee!!! I have joined all of the baby clubs for all the info and freebies, you should do it, there is some bloody good bits to be had!

I am still nervous though, praying it sticks and all of that! I will feel better once I am 8 weeks as mc drops then and then at 12 weeks when I have the scan. Although is a nice and exciting time this part of pregnancy is the worst, constant bloody worrying!

Look at us "PREGNANT" lol!!! 

Take care hun xxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

ellaandcallum said:


> Like I said it only takes one swimmer, and through charting and OPK'ing you have done it, there was nothing wrong with you in the first place, you were just missing the day!! How wonderful. I do hope Mandy is OK and that she has her BFP too!
> 
> I have docs tomorrow morning, when are you gonna go? I get to book my midwife appointment tomorrow too, yippee!!! I have joined all of the baby clubs for all the info and freebies, you should do it, there is some bloody good bits to be had!
> 
> I am still nervous though, praying it sticks and all of that! I will feel better once I am 8 weeks as mc drops then and then at 12 weeks when I have the scan. Although is a nice and exciting time this part of pregnancy is the worst, constant bloody worrying!
> 
> Look at us "PREGNANT" lol!!!
> 
> Take care hun xxxxxxx

Pregnant????? Ha ha it still hasnt sunk in at all!!!!!!!!!! It was almost too easy!!!!!! 

I am gonna call the docs tomorrow for sure, just to get it confirmed etc. I dont know how it works here in Guernsey, but I think the doc writes to the midwives and they contact me directly. 

Funnily enough, I worked from May-Sept on the maternity ward here in Guernsey as a Maternity Healthcare Assistant. It drove me mad looking after all the babies and seeing all those pregnant women. They sure will laugh when they realise I got pregnant! I was supposed to go away to study Midwifery this September!!!

Today has been one strange day. OH and I are in total shock. I cant stop going over it in my head. I have had cramps and twinges all day and my boobs feel so full and sore! I hope they stick for us! But by the feel of it, mine has been burrowing in with a bloody pickaxe! OUCH!! :haha:

Its so great you are here to share the experience with me. I really hope Mandy has the same great news as us...it would really make my week!!

Loads of love :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hi Im here,

Just checked the newwwwwws!!
Claire Wow- :happydance:
That is so fantastic- you got your :bfp: !!!!!
:wohoo: 

Congratulations!!!!

I am so excited for you my tummy is fluttering... 

This is such a lucky thread.
I am just too terrified to test. But temps are still up and no sign of AF!!!
Just tender breasts and lower back mild spasms. 

I think Im going to wait till later in the week just to make sure!!
Permission to keep stalking my chart girls- if AF shows may be too devastated to write in so please keep an eye...

Love you girls- you yummy mummies!!! 

Please pray for my :bfp: too...


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> Hi Im here,
> 
> Just checked the newwwwwws!!
> Claire Wow- :happydance:
> That is so fantastic- you got your :bfp: !!!!!
> :wohoo:
> 
> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> I am so excited for you my tummy is fluttering...
> 
> This is such a lucky thread.
> I am just too terrified to test. But temps are still up and no sign of AF!!!
> Just tender breasts and lower back mild spasms.
> 
> I think Im going to wait till later in the week just to make sure!!
> Permission to keep stalking my chart girls- if AF shows may be too devastated to write in so please keep an eye...
> 
> Love you girls- you yummy mummies!!!
> 
> Please pray for my :bfp: too...

Mandy!!!!!!!!! 
My OH has looked at your chart (I hope thats OK!!!) and he said to me "her charts been high longer than yours, she should test"!!! I AGREE!!!!
:test: :test: :test:!!!!!

I mean all the signs are there and if I am honest I had NO symptoms remember, even this morning I had such bad :af: cramps...but then they kept going away!!!! But being me, I couldnt help POAS and now look!!!!! :happydance:

Your chart looks so good, thats the only reason I suspected I might be pregnant! I was fully charged for :af: to come!!!

I hope you test before the end of the week or I will go mad with waiting!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

xxxxx Some very lucky :dust: :dust:


----------



## hitchinite

You are never going to believe this!!!!!!!!!
:wohoo:
BIG FAT :bfp:
Wowwwwwwwwwww!
I did it!
We all did it...
This thread sure worked magic!!
Wow!
Will catch up later...
xxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

hitchinite said:


> You are never going to believe this!!!!!!!!!
> :wohoo:
> BIG FAT :bfp:
> Wowwwwwwwwwww!
> I did it!
> We all did it...
> This thread sure worked magic!!
> Wow!
> Will catch up later...
> xxxxxx

OMG A BIG CONGRATULATIONS, 3 ON A TROT, FRIGGING HELL GIRLS THIS IS FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!

WHAT A LUCKY THREAD WE ARE!!!!YAY!!WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hitchinite

Thanks Clare honey,

You know girls I couldnt have done this without you. Thank you so much for being there! 
Clare- I am due 30.9.10 (praying all goes well). We might end up bumping into each other - literally!!!
Off to work now - not slept all night so feeling totally manic. (but only tested at 7am today- I just knew this morning - I felt different)
Have a lovely day!!


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> You are never going to believe this!!!!!!!!!
> :wohoo:
> BIG FAT :bfp:
> Wowwwwwwwwwww!
> I did it!
> We all did it...
> This thread sure worked magic!!
> Wow!
> Will catch up later...
> xxxxxx

OH.MY.GOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :yipee:!!!!
I am screaming right now and my OH is also so pleased for you!!!!!!!! :dance:

I am so happy for you! I bet you dont believe it!!! I still cant!!!!!

This has to be some kind of record on BNB!!!! We have to rename the thread!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so so happy for you Mandy, see I told you your chart looked good!!!!!

Lots of sticky dust!!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:!!!!!!!!!
:hugs: :pink:
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Defo rename it, we need Hope to do that, could change it to our pregnancy journey or whatever. I cant believe all 3 of us and Mandy I could see you at the hospital!!!lol!!!

I have been docs, got my green folder, exemption form, money book, appointment for the midwife on 9th Feb, woo hoo!!! Just been to Boots an picked up my first Bounty pack, it has a free size 1 nappie, how cute, I forgot how small they are!!! Thats it, gotta get the kids in a min then off to the dentist!

What have you girls been doing today?

Take care my pregnant friends!!lol!xxxxx


----------



## dottiemad79

hi girls ive been following you thread for about a week now and every time i log in and read theres always new updates and loads of pages lol but it is good to see that you have all made friends along the journeys you have made tcc. i hope that my tcc journey is as intresting as yours, you have all made me laugh and sometimes have brought a tear to my eyes through the heart ache you all have suffered, i have been on thread watch waiting and praying that you all get you :bfp: and today after reading the last message i so happy for you all to get the :bfp: all within a wk of each other and that you will all go through the same stages off pregnacy together
im wishing you all well and a happy 9months good luck girls and enjoy 
donna xxx


----------



## cdj1

dottiemad79 said:


> hi girls ive been following you thread for about a week now and every time i log in and read theres always new updates and loads of pages lol but it is good to see that you have all made friends along the journeys you have made tcc. i hope that my tcc journey is as intresting as yours, you have all made me laugh and sometimes have brought a tear to my eyes through the heart ache you all have suffered, i have been on thread watch waiting and praying that you all get you :bfp: and today after reading the last message i so happy for you all to get the :bfp: all within a wk of each other and that you will all go through the same stages off pregnacy together
> im wishing you all well and a happy 9months good luck girls and enjoy
> donna xxx

Thanks, thats really lovely!!!!!!!!! It has been a journey, but its been a good one and so far everyone who joined it has gotten lucky!!!! Its mad that we are all pregnant!!!!
Thanks again lots of love xxx


----------



## cdj1

Well ladies, OH and I just got back from the GP. She did a test in the surgery telling me it was very sensitive..pfffffttt...there was such a faint line...my Clearblue Plus was much stronger...in any case....she says I am pregnant!!!! And I have to see my GP again in 2 weeks' time to get my bloods done etc and to get a referral for an early scan and a referral to the midwives!! It works a bit different here in Guernsey as it is private healthcare like in USA so we have to pay to see the doctor....!Its not cheap!! £36 a pop!!

OH and I are still in shock. I might even be in denial, except that I keep getting sharp cramps and twinges like AF!!!! OUCH!!!!! The bean must have a pickaxe!!!!!!

I am totally exhausted now. I am flying to London for the day tomorrow with my mum so she can get her wedding outfit. I cant even think about the wedding right now! I hope shopping doesnt exhuast me too much. I will be in bed by 9pm for sure, if not before!!!

Catch up after tea my bump buddies!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

dottiemad79 said:


> hi girls ive been following you thread for about a week now and every time i log in and read theres always new updates and loads of pages lol but it is good to see that you have all made friends along the journeys you have made tcc. i hope that my tcc journey is as intresting as yours, you have all made me laugh and sometimes have brought a tear to my eyes through the heart ache you all have suffered, i have been on thread watch waiting and praying that you all get you :bfp: and today after reading the last message i so happy for you all to get the :bfp: all within a wk of each other and that you will all go through the same stages off pregnacy together
> im wishing you all well and a happy 9months good luck girls and enjoy
> donna xxx

What a lovely post, thank you hunnie, it gave me goose bumps! I didnt think that other people would read this I thought they would be bored of us jibbering on!!!lol!!! We sure know how to chat! It is fantastic that we all seem to of got our BFP within a week, for me it will be a week tomorrow and it still hasnt sunk in. Once my waist line starts disappearing then I am sure it will!lol!!

I wish you good luck and hope that you dont have to wait too long for your BFP!

Take care and all the best. xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ellaandcallum

cdj1 said:


> Well ladies, OH and I just got back from the GP. She did a test in the surgery telling me it was very sensitive..pfffffttt...there was such a faint line...my Clearblue Plus was much stronger...in any case....she says I am pregnant!!!! And I have to see my GP again in 2 weeks' time to get my bloods done etc and to get a referral for an early scan and a referral to the midwives!! It works a bit different here in Guernsey as it is private healthcare like in USA so we have to pay to see the doctor....!Its not cheap!! £36 a pop!!
> 
> OH and I are still in shock. I might even be in denial, except that I keep getting sharp cramps and twinges like AF!!!! OUCH!!!!! The bean must have a pickaxe!!!!!!
> 
> I am totally exhausted now. I am flying to London for the day tomorrow with my mum so she can get her wedding outfit. I cant even think about the wedding right now! I hope shopping doesnt exhuast me too much. I will be in bed by 9pm for sure, if not before!!!
> 
> Catch up after tea my bump buddies!!!!!! xxxxxxx

Blimey I didnt realise you had to pay for healthcare, and no it isnt cheap! So how early do you have a scan, how much do you have to pay for that? I would love a scan soon but will have to wait until I am 12 weeks.:growlmad:

I am gonna sit and complete my green folder tomorrow, it wants details of my birth plan etc, havent thought about that!!!:dohh: I am scared now, lol!! 

I have had aches across my tummy and it the stabbing pains were worse last week but the doctor said in my case its because I have had children before and the more you have the earlier and more painful you feel things! Smashing!lol!!!

Anyway have a fab day in London tomorrow and look after that little bean!!! I might pop on tonight, but got some good TV on tonight! 

Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## _Hope_

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S TO ALL OF YOU!!!!

FANTASTIC NEWS!!! 

I haven't been on for a while so now I'm gonna go back and read all the ins and outs!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## _Hope_

I have just finished reading and i'm in tears! I am soooooooooooo pleased for you all.

Oh my word! This is so exciting! ALL OF US finally got our BFP's!!!

I am going to rename the thread to 'The luckiest thread on BnB', if you want it to be something different just let me know!

Love and very best wishes to you all

xxxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hi Girlies,

What a lovely post from our visitor Donna!!
I'll write more later -I have a ton of reading to do 
I experienced a tiny bit of red spotting today on wiping so hope all is ok. I heard it could be related to implantation and not to worry. DH is medical and has reasssured me it is ok so going to wait and see. :bfp: still stands- repeated the test when I got home today. 
Ill keep you updated though. I have a GP appt next week 
Love you girls... Happy days
I will write more tomorrow hopefully when feeling more confident.
:hug:


----------



## dottiemad79

hi girls i am totally addicted to your thread now and cant wait for updates during all your pregnacys, i know of some of the heartache you have all suffered with m/c as before i had my son i m/c and then concive with him but nither were planned but they did bring me and my now dh closer and i cant wait for regular updates from you all im sending loads of sticky bean glue to you all, i was 19 when i had my dd and didnt know much about child birth or anything but i have learnt along the way but when i had my son whos now 3 i thought i knew everything but i didnt it was a hard and difficult pregnacy with him as i was type 1 diabetic having regular checks with him was hard back and forth to the hospital but the bonus was the regular scans with him seeing how he was growing and looking at the difference every few weeks, but now im ttc for the next :baby: i feel disapointment every time my af turns up but hearing you storys has made me feel better always looking forward to loging on to b&b and seeing wot you have all been up to and weather you have all tested yet takes my mind off things sorry to go on and i hope you are all feeling great (apart from the normal pg syptoms) donna xxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hi Girls,

How are we today!! No more spotting since single episode yesterday so feeling better. I have become obsessed with POAS and am doing it every morning. Those tests cost a fortune so dont know how long i can keep this up for- I am at stage where I need confirmation all the time- I think this might last till first scan. Im going to try to get an earlier GP appt so can be scanned as early as poss. 
DH has also developed an intensified interest in boobs- TMI and I use him as a barometer as to how pregnant I am - he had convinced me to test yesterday as they felt so heavy- :rofl: 
Not feeling sick or anmything though. But have managed to give up coffee without any issues so something must be different ;)

How are you girls feeling- Clare how are the cramps? 
Claire- how about you. Did you tell your mum when you went shopping with her?

Donna- please please continue to provide updates on your news. Its so lovely to have you on board!!

Catch up later
Mandy xx


----------



## hitchinite

Where is anyone. Am I talking to myself???
I went to the GP today and he did not seem over concerned about the spotting thingie but told me to phone in should it happen again. 
I now take 2 :test:'s a day- I have used all diff brands. All of them are big fat :bfp:. I leave the used tests on DH's bedside table so he can build up a little collection - :lol: I think I am going a bit mad..
Still not feeling sick though- I wish I did!! 
I have my first midwife appt on 8th Feb so FX all be well until then and my bean will stick... I also picked up my pregnancy pack!
Its all so exciting. 
What is up with you girls- hope all is well.
Lots of :hug: and kisses- and sticky :dust: 
xxx


----------



## cdj1

Hi Mandy! :wave:
I have just got back from shopping in London! I am totally exhausted! We had a lovely time though and my mum knows we are expecting now so she kept asking to carry my bags! Awwwww!!!
I am also still testing cos all the cramping and twinges feel like :af: coming! Today's line was lovely and strong!!! :)
Are you getting cramps?????

My OH has also noticed my boobs which are already much fuller without a bra....AMAZING!! I am dead chuffed!! I only hope they get bigger!!! :rofl:

I have my appointment on 9 Feb with the doctor - then he will refer me to midiwife. Its a little different over here you see!

I am off to bed very soon I am absolutely pooped!

Take care my pregnant friend :) xxxxx sticky :dust: xxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

Hi Girls,

Hope all is well! I was hoping someone could show me how to update my ticker- it does not seem as simple as the fertility chart thing. Are there any good ticker sites aside from FF? 
Gotta have my ticker!! :lol:
I told my mum today. I was disappointed by her reaction. She seemed a bit sad and she said it is lot to take in that not only did she turn 60 this week but she is going to be a grandmother. I had assumed she would be happy and excited- perhaps she is just going through a difficult time with the 60th milestone etc. She reassured me tho that she had an episode of spotting v early in pregnancy with my sister so FX everything will be OK with me- I have had none since and the :bfp:'s are getting fatter!! 
Still trying not to get too excited till I manage to negotiate 1st trimester. Its a while yet...
What you girls up to??
:hug:- and sending you all tons of sticky bean :dust:


----------



## hitchinite

I figured it out girls- ;)


----------



## dottiemad79

hi to all hows everyone doing thought i wud update you all on hows im going well im now 6/7dpo think i ovd last wed/thur so fxd crossed we have caught that little eggy now, im suffering from some symptoms at the min but dont really know if im imaging them, sickness feeling, sore (.)(.) like a heavy feeling and mild cramps that come and go also my blood sugar levels keep dipping after having my insulin and eating very quickly but i dont want to do a test to early as i really dont want to see a :bfn: but my dh is not thinking like me doesnt want to get his hopes up but im so thinking that we have caught the little eggy so fxd will update when i have more news (af not due until 3-5 feb) 
thanks donna xxxxx


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Hope all is well! I was hoping someone could show me how to update my ticker- it does not seem as simple as the fertility chart thing. Are there any good ticker sites aside from FF?
> Gotta have my ticker!! :lol:
> I told my mum today. I was disappointed by her reaction. She seemed a bit sad and she said it is lot to take in that not only did she turn 60 this week but she is going to be a grandmother. I had assumed she would be happy and excited- perhaps she is just going through a difficult time with the 60th milestone etc. She reassured me tho that she had an episode of spotting v early in pregnancy with my sister so FX everything will be OK with me- I have had none since and the :bfp:'s are getting fatter!!
> Still trying not to get too excited till I manage to negotiate 1st trimester. Its a while yet...
> What you girls up to??
> :hug:- and sending you all tons of sticky bean :dust:

Dear Mandy 
Sorry to hear your mum did not react how you were hoping but I can understand how she feels as though my mum was also very pleased, she says she cant believe she is going to be a grandmother and feels almost too young! (she is 51 this yr) I bet in time she will be more happy about things.

How are you feeling? I have had a lot of cramps the past 2 days but they have settled today, but seem to happen more at nite time when a hot water bottle is needed. I am having a lot of creamy CM and boobs are already starting to burst out of my 34B bras!!! Yay!!! :happy: I am also very tired but sleep better than I ever have. I POAS every day just to make sure I am not dreaming, its still unreal to me. OH feels the same as me. 

I am not worrying about anything bad happening...the way I see it, its in Gods hands and I am healthy so no need to stress myself out more worrying things might go wrong. Having said that I keep thinking if I cough too hard it might fall out of me!!! :rofl:

Have you read your message from Clare? I am very sad she has left the site. But we can all keep in touch with her via. Facebook. 

Speak soon :hug: 
xxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

dottiemad79 said:


> hi to all hows everyone doing thought i wud update you all on hows im going well im now 6/7dpo think i ovd last wed/thur so fxd crossed we have caught that little eggy now, im suffering from some symptoms at the min but dont really know if im imaging them, sickness feeling, sore (.)(.) like a heavy feeling and mild cramps that come and go also my blood sugar levels keep dipping after having my insulin and eating very quickly but i dont want to do a test to early as i really dont want to see a :bfn: but my dh is not thinking like me doesnt want to get his hopes up but im so thinking that we have caught the little eggy so fxd will update when i have more news (af not due until 3-5 feb)
> thanks donna xxxxx

Hi Donna! :wave:
Sounding good on the symptom front!! I had some very similar feelings around the same time so hope its good news for you!!!!
Keep us posted and thanks for dropping by, its always nice to read how you're doing! :hug:

Here is some lucky :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

cdj1 said:


> [.
> 
> Dear Mandy
> Sorry to hear your mum did not react how you were hoping but I can understand how she feels as though my mum was also very pleased, she says she cant believe she is going to be a grandmother and feels almost too young! (she is 51 this yr) I bet in time she will be more happy about things.
> 
> How are you feeling? I have had a lot of cramps the past 2 days but they have settled today, but seem to happen more at nite time when a hot water bottle is needed. I am having a lot of creamy CM and boobs are already starting to burst out of my 34B bras!!! Yay!!! :happy: I am also very tired but sleep better than I ever have. I POAS every day just to make sure I am not dreaming, its still unreal to me. OH feels the same as me.
> 
> I am not worrying about anything bad happening...the way I see it, its in Gods hands and I am healthy so no need to stress myself out more worrying things might go wrong. Having said that I keep thinking if I cough too hard it might fall out of me!!! :rofl:
> 
> Have you read your message from Clare? I am very sad she has left the site. But we can all keep in touch with her via. Facebook.
> 
> Speak soon :hug:
> xxxxxx

Hi Claire,

Im sorry Clare has left us. I didnt receive any message from her- at least I dont think I did. Is she ok? 
I worry maybe the fact that we live so close to each other and are due in same week is creeping are out a bit! :wacko:
Glad to hear things are going well. Are you feeling sick yet? I am not but am starting to associoate certain foods with nausea e.g. scrambled eggs- yuk!
My CM is also pletniful and creamy - TMI. I am paranoid about spotting so I am checking like 2-3x/day.
I had lots of mild twinge like cramps up till time I spotted and now they seem to have settled down. I now get lower back pain when I have been sitting down for a long time but not much else. 
I have to drive to Bedford now for a work thing then have to be backin London by afternoon so going to be a busy day...

Catch up later honey
xxx
PS I think we should keep this lucky thread alive despite Clare sadly leaving us... so please hang about!!


----------



## hitchinite

dottiemad79 said:


> hi to all hows everyone doing thought i wud update you all on hows im going well im now 6/7dpo think i ovd last wed/thur so fxd crossed we have caught that little eggy now, im suffering from some symptoms at the min but dont really know if im imaging them, sickness feeling, sore (.)(.) like a heavy feeling and mild cramps that come and go also my blood sugar levels keep dipping after having my insulin and eating very quickly but i dont want to do a test to early as i really dont want to see a :bfn: but my dh is not thinking like me doesnt want to get his hopes up but im so thinking that we have caught the little eggy so fxd will update when i have more news (af not due until 3-5 feb)
> thanks donna xxxxx

Hi Donna honey,

I had the most painful AF spasms on night of 6dpo and this coincided with temp dip on my chart. Then the cramps settled only to return with a slightly diff quality on 9dpo- then basically thought :witch: was about to accost until approx day 31 when I felt something was different. So your symptoms sound good.
BTW my mum has had IDDM since I was 16 so I know quite a bit about insulin injections and blood sugar (without actually having diabetes myself)- :) 

Please hang about Donna and feel free to invite any buddies to join - tell the world that the :dust: simply flows from this thread..
Catch you later honey...
:dust: :dust:


----------



## cdj1

Hi girls :wave:

I just wanted to share my latest HPTs as a former POAS addict, and my first pregnancy, I am still in disbelief!!!

I have to go back to the doctor on Monday to do another HCG test as she wants to make sure my levels are OK, but I am not worried as I am still getting good lines, and I hadnt actually even really missed AF when I tested!!

My tummy pains also seem to have settled Mandy but at night when I wake up to wee, I find I get tummy cramps then and also backache at night time only which is helped by a hot water bottle. I am not feeling sick yet! I am more hungry than ever though!!! I keep fantasising about certain foods!!! I am very tired most of the time but especially at night, I have to be in bed by at least 9!!!

Clare didnt leave the site because of anything bad, though I was very sad she decided to go but she says she has friend requested you on Facebook so add her..she has been messaging me on there.

Its so nice to still have you here Mandy...dont even think of leaving!!! :rofl:

Hope you had a nice day :dust: :hug:
xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC02669.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 8









DSC02670.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dan-o

Wow, I need to join this lucky thread.. sprinkle me with your lucky dust ladies!!! :D

I'm about 6dpo ish (not 100% sure as didn't temp) is anyone else waiting to test, or all you all preggers now?? :yipee:


----------



## cdj1

dan-o said:


> Wow, I need to join this lucky thread.. sprinkle me with your lucky dust ladies!!! :D
> 
> I'm about 6dpo ish (not 100% sure as didn't temp) is anyone else waiting to test, or all you all preggers now?? :yipee:

Hi darling! :wave:

Here is some lucky dust!!! :dust:

We are all pregnant (well the original members are, including a set of twins!!) but you and Donna who is about the same DPO as you pops on here and she is hoping for some lucky dust too!!

Welcome to the lucky thread hun! Whats your TTC story? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## hitchinite

cdj1 said:


> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> I just wanted to share my latest HPTs as a former POAS addict, and my first pregnancy, I am still in disbelief!!!
> 
> I have to go back to the doctor on Monday to do another HCG test as she wants to make sure my levels are OK, but I am not worried as I am still getting good lines, and I hadnt actually even really missed AF when I tested!!
> 
> My tummy pains also seem to have settled Mandy but at night when I wake up to wee, I find I get tummy cramps then and also backache at night time only which is helped by a hot water bottle. I am not feeling sick yet! I am more hungry than ever though!!! I keep fantasising about certain foods!!! I am very tired most of the time but especially at night, I have to be in bed by at least 9!!!
> 
> Clare didnt leave the site because of anything bad, though I was very sad she decided to go but she says she has friend requested you on Facebook so add her..she has been messaging me on there.
> 
> Its so nice to still have you here Mandy...dont even think of leaving!!! :rofl:
> 
> Hope you had a nice day :dust: :hug:
> xxxxx

:hi: Claire,

I read about your POAS issue- all I could think was how unprofessional it was for the hosp to make you panic like that- so unnecessary too. It really doesnt sound like you need to worry tho- your tests look grrreat!!
I am doing daily POAS too - I wonder how long this obsession will continue? 
I think all the creamy CM is from the mucus plug which forms around now- I think it must be a good sign :thumbup:
I also experience funny aches post weeing in night - its something about lying or sitting for a long time which strains the ligaments. 
I am not really feeling sick- sometimes in morning I can convince myself I am but like you have a vovacious appetite so dont think morning sickness has quite kicked in. 
My boobs are massive too- I am naturally a 32DD so ma guessing by time baby is born they will immobilise me :rofl:
I dont know about you but am aching to tell people - today one of my male work buddies announced his wife was 16/40 and I really wanted to say something- but obviously didnt! 

Re Clare- how did she find me on facebook? Its great if she did find me but Im sure she doesnt know my second name- or is there a BnB group on facebook or something?? I will check out her profile and see if I can find her 2nd name and go search for her...

Aint it good re the newbies to this thread- we have plenty of lucky :dust: to spare so lets get sprinkling!

Catch up soon

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dan-o

cdj1 said:


> Welcome to the lucky thread hun! Whats your TTC story? :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Thanks for the welcome & the dust hun! 

You'll be sorry you asked about my story, it's it&#8217;s a bit long & complicated!! LOL


Here it is anyway..


We started TTC properly in the summer of 2008 & I was lucky enough to get my BFP on my December 2008 cycle. 

My pregnancy was never quite right & the baby didn&#8217;t progress past 10 weeks. I had to have a D&C at 12 weeks

I had a horrendous time afterwards & kept getting positive tests & heavy bleeding for weeks & weeks after the loss.

About 9 weeks later I got a referral to the Charing Cross unit. They found out I had a kind of tumour which had started to grow out of the cells that had been left behind from the abnormal pregnancy (two sperm had fertilised one egg & caused the placenta to grow out of control) 

They gave me 2 months of chemo. Lucky for me the less dangerous chemo worked & I got BFN 4 months after the initial D&C!

I got the all clear in September 2009 (what a feeling!) I just have to go for follow up screenings to make sure I don&#8217;t relapse. 

We started trying again as soon as I had the all clear.

I am hopeful I will be a mummy one day :) (preferably soon!!! :D)


----------



## hitchinite

dan-o said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the lucky thread hun! Whats your TTC story? :hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks for the welcome & the dust hun!
> 
> You'll be sorry you asked about my story, it's its a bit long & complicated!! LOL
> 
> 
> Here it is anyway..
> 
> 
> We started TTC properly in the summer of 2008 & I was lucky enough to get my BFP on my December 2008 cycle.
> 
> My pregnancy was never quite right & the baby didnt progress past 10 weeks. I had to have a D&C at 12 weeks
> 
> I had a horrendous time afterwards & kept getting positive tests & heavy bleeding for weeks & weeks after the loss.
> 
> About 9 weeks later I got a referral to the Charing Cross unit. They found out I had a kind of tumour which had started to grow out of the cells that had been left behind from the abnormal pregnancy (two sperm had fertilised one egg & caused the placenta to grow out of control)
> 
> They gave me 2 months of chemo. Lucky for me the less dangerous chemo worked & I got BFN 4 months after the initial D&C!
> 
> I got the all clear in September 2009 (what a feeling!) I just have to go for follow up screenings to make sure I dont relapse.
> 
> We started trying again as soon as I had the all clear.
> 
> I am hopeful I will be a mummy one day :) (preferably soon!!! :D)Click to expand...

Wow- Phew-what a story!!
I am taken aback by your strength in getting through this nightmare. Who would have thought that something so natural and beautiful as TTC could result in something so nasty and malignant!! And chemo too! I am choked by your experience and have so much respect you in the way you emerged at the the other end still bursting with enthusiasm to try again. You deserve a beautiful little bean and you will surely be blessed with one soon- :dust: :dust:

My friend had a molar pregnancy a few years ago but thankfully for her she did not need chemo in the end. You really have been through the wars! 

Hang around this thread hon- all sorts of magical things have been known to happen. Give us a shout if you ever need a chat or :hug: 

Im off to bed now- feeling a bit ughh- cooked dinner but cant face eating it.
May all your dreams come true!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

dan-o said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the lucky thread hun! Whats your TTC story? :hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks for the welcome & the dust hun!
> 
> You'll be sorry you asked about my story, it's it&#8217;s a bit long & complicated!! LOL
> 
> 
> Here it is anyway..
> 
> 
> We started TTC properly in the summer of 2008 & I was lucky enough to get my BFP on my December 2008 cycle.
> 
> My pregnancy was never quite right & the baby didn&#8217;t progress past 10 weeks. I had to have a D&C at 12 weeks
> 
> I had a horrendous time afterwards & kept getting positive tests & heavy bleeding for weeks & weeks after the loss.
> 
> About 9 weeks later I got a referral to the Charing Cross unit. They found out I had a kind of tumour which had started to grow out of the cells that had been left behind from the abnormal pregnancy (two sperm had fertilised one egg & caused the placenta to grow out of control)
> 
> They gave me 2 months of chemo. Lucky for me the less dangerous chemo worked & I got BFN 4 months after the initial D&C!
> 
> I got the all clear in September 2009 (what a feeling!) I just have to go for follow up screenings to make sure I don&#8217;t relapse.
> 
> We started trying again as soon as I had the all clear.
> 
> I am hopeful I will be a mummy one day :) (preferably soon!!! :D)Click to expand...

Honey you certainly have been through the mill with this! I have a lot of respect for you to want to keep trying after such a traumatic time, but I can totally understand the need to try again soon!!! That natural urge to TTC is no getting away from! We all recognise that!

I am so glad you are well and that the chemo has had no damaging effects on you, you are very brave and I really hope that you get your :bfp: very soon! This has been a very lucky place for so many ladies!!

Keep in touch!!! Lots of love and dust :dust:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies! :) :hugs:

I do hope I can join the graduates from 'the luckiest thread on BnB' very soon! :D

Not long to go before I can POAS this cycle, fingers crossed! :yipee:


----------



## cdj1

Hi girls :wave:

Just a quick message before I head off to work to day hello and oh my god I feel like I have been run over by a truck lol. I didnt sleep well last nite and keep having THE most vivid dreams!!!! Had a few cramps last nite but hot water bottle saved the day!!

I am not looking forward to work, all I seem to want to do is eat and eat and sleep and eat some more!!!!! 

Dan-o, how many days DPO are you? Cant wait till you :test:!!!!

Loads of love and dust :dust: xxxxxxxx


----------



## dan-o

Ohh sounds like you are starting to feel pregnant cdj1! Yay!!! :yipee:

I'm approx 7dpo (11day LP) so I should get an accurate test result on monday!! :) 
I would love a BFP this month, as it's my 33rd birthday a few days after test day, so it would be an extra special birthday prezzie for me!! :D


----------



## cdj1

dan-o said:


> Ohh sounds like you are starting to feel pregnant cdj1! Yay!!! :yipee:
> 
> I'm approx 7dpo (11day LP) so I should get an accurate test result on monday!! :)
> I would love a BFP this month, as it's my 33rd birthday a few days after test day, so it would be an extra special birthday prezzie for me!! :D

Wow thats a short LP! Monday is so close as well!!!! Aaaaah!!! The excitement!! Any symptoms at all???? x


----------



## hitchinite

Good Luck Dano!!
FX this will be your lucky month!! 
I am still waiting for some good going nausea but really still just monster appetite and constipation TMI 
Im having my highlights done tomorrow (vanity is my middle name - lol) but hope dye wont be harmful- I heard highlights are OK as they are not laid on the scalp. I will check with colourist- she happens to be pregnant too... 
:dust: galore... xxxxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi can I join? I need a lot of luck. I am on month 11 of TTC. I am about 4 days away from the BIG O and I really want a BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be testing on Feb. 17.

Congratulations to you all!


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> Good Luck Dano!!
> FX this will be your lucky month!!
> I am still waiting for some good going nausea but really still just monster appetite and constipation TMI
> Im having my highlights done tomorrow (vanity is my middle name - lol) but hope dye wont be harmful- I heard highlights are OK as they are not laid on the scalp. I will check with colourist- she happens to be pregnant too...
> :dust: galore... xxxxxxx

Ah Mandy, you are there!!! :wave:

I am still not having nausea but am hungry and thirsty more than usual (especially at nite!) but overall feel very well!

I wouldnt worry about highlights...I checked with the hairdresser and she says it is very safe, just as well as I dont want to get married with roots!!!!!!!!!!!! :wedding: is 7 weeks away tomorrow!!!! Shiiiiiit!!!!! :dohh:

I am still POAS and getting lovely lines..I have to take a urine sample to the doctor on Monday to get my HCG measured...hope it has gone up from last week!!!!

I am so tired today!!!! I have work at 8am...not looking forward to that I can tell you!!!

Lots of love :hug: xxx


----------



## cdj1

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi can I join? I need a lot of luck. I am on month 11 of TTC. I am about 4 days away from the BIG O and I really want a BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be testing on Feb. 17.
> 
> Congratulations to you all!

Hello Mrs Brown!!! :wave:

You are welcome to join this very lucky thread full of lucky :dust:!!!! 

Get BD-ing if you are only 4 days away from eggy coming!!! Are you using OPKs? I got pregnant charting my BBT temps!! Amazing stuff!!!

Thanks for the congratulations! xxx


----------



## Mystique26

cdj1 said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I need to join this lucky thread.. sprinkle me with your lucky dust ladies!!! :D
> 
> I'm about 6dpo ish (not 100% sure as didn't temp) is anyone else waiting to test, or all you all preggers now?? :yipee:
> 
> Hi darling! :wave:
> 
> Here is some lucky dust!!! :dust:
> 
> We are all pregnant (well the original members are, including a set of twins!!) but you and Donna who is about the same DPO as you pops on here and she is hoping for some lucky dust too!!
> 
> Welcome to the lucky thread hun! Whats your TTC story? :hugs:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Wow, congratulations. Hope you can rub some of your lucky dust to me. I am expecting next AF this Feb 6th so I gues Im on 8 or 9DPO? I'm having this PMS-like cramps for the past 2 days now. Have u experienced this before u missed your period sometime 8 or 9DPO? Still hoping and TTC.


----------



## cdj1

Mystique26 said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I need to join this lucky thread.. sprinkle me with your lucky dust ladies!!! :D
> 
> I'm about 6dpo ish (not 100% sure as didn't temp) is anyone else waiting to test, or all you all preggers now?? :yipee:
> 
> Hi darling! :wave:
> 
> Here is some lucky dust!!! :dust:
> 
> We are all pregnant (well the original members are, including a set of twins!!) but you and Donna who is about the same DPO as you pops on here and she is hoping for some lucky dust too!!
> 
> Welcome to the lucky thread hun! Whats your TTC story? :hugs:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, congratulations. Hope you can rub some of your lucky dust to me. I am expecting next AF this Feb 6th so I gues Im on 8 or 9DPO? I'm having this PMS-like cramps for the past 2 days now. Have u experienced this before u missed your period sometime 8 or 9DPO? Still hoping and TTC.Click to expand...

Hi there Mystique!!! :wave:
Yeah I deffo had PMS type symptoms before AF was due and on the day before she was due I honestly was convinced she was on her way for sure!!! Very moody and crampy!! I hope this is a good sign for you honey!

I got pregnant by using OPK strips and BBT chart on Fertility Friend, its so clever!!!

Anyway here is some lucky :dust: :dust:!!!!! FX-d for you!! xxx


----------



## hitchinite

:hi: Guys,

Just come back from having my hair done. Claire- my colourist said there is no harm from highlights as the dye is only absorbed by the hairshaft. :)
I am discovering that it is really important to keep well hydrated with water in pregnancy - I read somewhere that dehydration can trigger uterine cramps- and I have definately notice that this applies to me and I always feel better after glass water. 
Claire- today I took the clearblue conception timer :test: and I was so reassured by its "Pregnancy 3+" reading - 3+ refers to the time since conception not your LMP so it is approproiate if you are 5 weeks +. I really recommend it once you reach the 5 week mark - especially since you were scaremongered by hospital urine test. 
Unfortunately there are no tests which can tell you how far beyond 5 weeks you are - if they existed I would be buying a :test: a week- :lol:

Still no nausea but Ive heard it commonly springs up on you around week 8 so we have a little way to go. 

Claire you must be so busy with :wedding: planning that at least you have some distraction from thinking about 1st trimester issues. I am praying I can make it to the 8 week mark as most miscarriages take place at 7 weeks. I think that spotting thing freaked me out- never want that to happen again. 

Wishing all our new recruits all the :dust: in the world and hoping for some more :bfp:'s over next few weeks. 

BTW- Mystique. I had :AF: pains pretty much every day from 6dpo till :bfp: so hang in there hon...

Catch you all later
xxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

hitchinite said:


> :hi: Guys,
> 
> Just come back from having my hair done. Claire- my colourist said there is no harm from highlights as the dye is only absorbed by the hairshaft. :)
> I am discovering that it is really important to keep well hydrated with water in pregnancy - I read somewhere that dehydration can trigger uterine cramps- and I have definately notice that this applies to me and I always feel better after glass water.
> Claire- today I took the clearblue conception timer :test: and I was so reassured by its "Pregnancy 3+" reading - 3+ refers to the time since conception not your LMP so it is approproiate if you are 5 weeks +. I really recommend it once you reach the 5 week mark - especially since you were scaremongered by hospital urine test.
> Unfortunately there are no tests which can tell you how far beyond 5 weeks you are - if they existed I would be buying a :test: a week- :lol:
> 
> Still no nausea but Ive heard it commonly springs up on you around week 8 so we have a little way to go.
> 
> Claire you must be so busy with :wedding: planning that at least you have some distraction from thinking about 1st trimester issues. I am praying I can make it to the 8 week mark as most miscarriages take place at 7 weeks. I think that spotting thing freaked me out- never want that to happen again.
> 
> Wishing all our new recruits all the :dust: in the world and hoping for some more :bfp:'s over next few weeks.
> 
> BTW- Mystique. I had :AF: pains pretty much every day from 6dpo till :bfp: so hang in there hon...
> 
> Catch you all later
> xxxxxx

Hi Mandy!! :wave:

I bet the hair looks great!!!! So if you told your hairdresser you are preganant..have you told anyone else?? 

I cant keep my mouth shut, I know some people say wait till you tell people, but we feel that we want to tell anyone who will listen!! :rofl: The way I see it, its not in my hands, and I am healthy so there is no reason worrying about something that might and probably wont happen!!

I am going to try drinking more water for the cramps. They arent severe but of course I get concerned when they happen, but a hot water bottle does the job!!!! I cant understand how it can hurt when we are so newly pregnant!!!! Surely the uterus is not stretching already??? Ouch!!! :haha:

BTW, Clare wants you to add her on Facebook if you would like....I will inbox you her name.

I am sooooo tired tonite, OH has gone out for some beers with his mates, whilst I am already in my jim-jams, eating crap and watchin rom coms on Sky!!! BLISS!!!!! I will be in bed by 10 for sure but have a day off tomorrow so will make the most of it!!!

Take care and speak soon honey!! :hug: xxxxx


----------



## dan-o

cdj1 said:


> Any symptoms at all???? x

Yes! Super sore boobs!! I don't want to get my hopes up tho, lol :)




hitchinite said:


> Good Luck Dano!!
> FX this will be your lucky month!!
> I am still waiting for some good going nausea but really still just monster appetite and constipation TMI
> Im having my highlights done tomorrow (vanity is my middle name - lol) but hope dye wont be harmful- I heard highlights are OK as they are not laid on the scalp. I will check with colourist- she happens to be pregnant too...
> :dust: galore... xxxxxxx

Thanks hun!! :hugs: I hope so too! :D

I think the highlights will be OK, as you say, they don't come into contact with your skin! & after all, a girl's gotta look her best! ;) xxx


----------



## dan-o

Hi mrsbrown & mystique! :) xxx


----------



## honey08

dan-o ive read all ur upsets over the mths...... i wish u all the best hunx


----------



## dan-o

Awww thanks honey08!! Good to see you, love the avatar, what a sweetie!! :D xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

cdj1 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join? I need a lot of luck. I am on month 11 of TTC. I am about 4 days away from the BIG O and I really want a BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be testing on Feb. 17.
> 
> Congratulations to you all!
> 
> Hello Mrs Brown!!! :wave:
> 
> You are welcome to join this very lucky thread full of lucky :dust:!!!!
> 
> Get BD-ing if you are only 4 days away from eggy coming!!! Are you using OPKs? I got pregnant charting my BBT temps!! Amazing stuff!!!
> 
> Thanks for the congratulations! xxxClick to expand...

Thanks a lot. No I dont OPK because I think Ive done it all and nothing has seemed to work:nope:! Im just winging it, and Bding every 2-3 days and now that I am close to O probably everyday. I do know that I O about day 15,16,17, from using OPKs previously. So thanks for the:dust:!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck mrsbrown... hope you catch your egg this month... go spermies!! :spermy:


----------



## cdj1

Good Morning girls!!!!! :wave:

How is everyone feeling today?????

Today I feel like I have been run over by a steam roller....I couldnt settle last nite and tossed and turned all bloody nite!!!!!! A few niggly pains today but last nite tummy hurt a bit and had to use a hot water bottle which was nice!!!

Tomorrow and Tuesday I have some job interviews. At the moment, I am working as a carer for elderly people, but we are thinking of moving out of this one bedroom flat and into a proper house, especially with bean on the way, so I need to earn more money. It will kill me to leave the care work behind as I love it so much, but needs must :(
So I will be doing some preparation today and work out what I am going to say. Of course I will not tell them I am pregnant but my brain has already started to turn to much lately so I hope I come across well in the interviews!!!!!!!

Wish me luck girls!!! :thumbup:

xxxxx


----------



## hitchinite

cdj1 said:


> Good Morning girls!!!!! :wave:
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?????
> 
> Today I feel like I have been run over by a steam roller....I couldnt settle last nite and tossed and turned all bloody nite!!!!!! A few niggly pains today but last nite tummy hurt a bit and had to use a hot water bottle which was nice!!!
> 
> Tomorrow and Tuesday I have some job interviews. At the moment, I am working as a carer for elderly people, but we are thinking of moving out of this one bedroom flat and into a proper house, especially with bean on the way, so I need to earn more money. It will kill me to leave the care work behind as I love it so much, but needs must :(
> So I will be doing some preparation today and work out what I am going to say. Of course I will not tell them I am pregnant but my brain has already started to turn to much lately so I hope I come across well in the interviews!!!!!!!
> 
> Wish me luck girls!!! :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxx

Hi Claire,

Im having a weird :sick: day today- feel nauseus but also kind of hungry, headache and weird smell. Sorry of TMI and am nauseating all of you. Im not sure whether it is because I am tired, had an important letter to write today and feel stressed about it or if I ate something funny last night - went to a work dinner party - hostess was Pakastani and lots of yummy homemade curry. I wonder if this is the start of something or whether it is wishful thinking... 

Will defo stay in touch via facebook - thanks for the info..

Good luck with the job interviews- I think you're gonna have a hard time convincing them of your commitment whislt knowing your have little bean growing inside you- :haha:


Catch you later
:dust: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cdj1

Well girls, I am due to go back to my doctors tomorrow to give another urine sample as last time the GP made me do a HPT in the surgery it was faint so she sent it off to the lab and it came back "weak positive". I was a bit worried at the time, but speaking to a lot of ladies on here it seems bizarrely that hospital tests arent very sensitive...

Anyway, we had 1 more Clearblue Digital with Conception Indicator in the house and so I just weed on it and look - - - GOOD NEWS!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02673.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mystique26

Hi cdj1 and hitchinite, Thanks for the tip. I really hope it's BFP this time. I'm expecting AF on the 6th but I hope it doesnt come. FXd.

Hi dan-o :)


----------



## jopascoe

i wrote on this thread a while back and got my bfp so maybe its lucky after all..x


----------



## cdj1

jopascoe said:


> i wrote on this thread a while back and got my bfp so maybe its lucky after all..x

Ahah!!!!! More proof of the power of this thread!!!! Pass on the dust!!! :happydance: :dust:

All the best Jo xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!:hugs:

Question: When you get those nagging "O" pains (if you get them) does that mean you are Oing or are about to O? I get them every month and I have this same question every month. DH and I BD on friday and saturday, but last night he couldnt perform:blush:. This happens sometimes as he has erectile issues but Im wondering if me telling him that I have those "O" pains subconsciously bothered him:shrug:?

Also I know semen lasts 2-3 days in fertile cm, but why do I feel like if i dont do it right on O day that I wont get BFP? Anyone get BFP just doing it once or twice around O?

Thanks ladies and sorry for all the questions!:dohh:


----------



## cdj1

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!:hugs:
> 
> Question: When you get those nagging "O" pains (if you get them) does that mean you are Oing or are about to O? I get them every month and I have this same question every month. DH and I BD on friday and saturday, but last night he couldnt perform:blush:. This happens sometimes as he has erectile issues but Im wondering if me telling him that I have those "O" pains subconsciously bothered him:shrug:?
> 
> Also I know semen lasts 2-3 days in fertile cm, but why do I feel like if i dont do it right on O day that I wont get BFP? Anyone get BFP just doing it once or twice around O?
> 
> Thanks ladies and sorry for all the questions!:dohh:

Hi Mrs Brown!!!!
For me, the O pains came before O happened, but I never really knew I was OV-ing until I started charting temps...I realised I was almost 4 days out!!! No wonder I never got pregnant!!! 
Men can be very sensitive when we put pressure on them...I know that my OH backed off when I told him we "should try for a baby"....we got pregnant after I let the subject drop and he relaxed so much that the week we conceived we had more sex than we had had in ages!!! true!!!

I only BD 3 days before OV day and also actually on OV day and according to Fertility Friend we conceived during the BD 3 days before OV!!!!!!!

I hope that helps!!!! Lots of dust :dust: xxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

cdj1 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!:hugs:
> 
> Question: When you get those nagging "O" pains (if you get them) does that mean you are Oing or are about to O? I get them every month and I have this same question every month. DH and I BD on friday and saturday, but last night he couldnt perform:blush:. This happens sometimes as he has erectile issues but Im wondering if me telling him that I have those "O" pains subconsciously bothered him:shrug:?
> 
> Also I know semen lasts 2-3 days in fertile cm, but why do I feel like if i dont do it right on O day that I wont get BFP? Anyone get BFP just doing it once or twice around O?
> 
> Thanks ladies and sorry for all the questions!:dohh:
> 
> Hi Mrs Brown!!!!
> For me, the O pains came before O happened, but I never really knew I was OV-ing until I started charting temps...I realised I was almost 4 days out!!! No wonder I never got pregnant!!!
> Men can be very sensitive when we put pressure on them...I know that my OH backed off when I told him we "should try for a baby"....we got pregnant after I let the subject drop and he relaxed so much that the week we conceived we had more sex than we had had in ages!!! true!!!
> 
> I only BD 3 days before OV day and also actually on OV day and according to Fertility Friend we conceived during the BD 3 days before OV!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope that helps!!!! Lots of dust :dust: xxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much for responding!

I got the O pains on sunday, and I BD on thursday, friday and today. Of course we may BD again more on tomorrow. Im trying to keep it to once a day or every other day to keep DH's semen in good shape:thumbup:. Hoping I get a Valentine's BFP! Thanks for the dust!


----------



## _Hope_

Hello ladies :wave:

Just thought I would pop on here are see how you all are doing :flower:

Good luck to all the new ladies and hello dan-o :wave: nice to see you here!

Hope this thread turns out to be extra lucky for you all xxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

No one really responds on this forum huh? Been quiet a few days! I guess there is nothing to discuss when you've already gotten your BFP! Good luck yall!


----------



## dan-o

I was waiting for AF to finish, felt a bit depressed about it all this month, been TTC tooooo long!!

Anyway it's CD5 now, & I'm no longer all doom & gloom..... so I'll come out of hiding LOL!!!

Hope you caught your egg this month mrsbrown, when will you test? :D


----------



## dan-o

_Hope_ said:


> hello dan-o :wave:

Hi hope, good to see you again! I can't believe you are 14 week already! Wow!

I'm so jealous of your twin bump, I would LOVE twins!!!! :flower:

Send me some twin BFP dust!!!! In fact, just send me some BFP dust!! :D


----------



## _Hope_

Hi Dan-o, it's my pleasure!

:bfp: :baby::baby: :dust::dust::baby::baby: :bfp:

:bfp: :dust::dust::dust: :bfp:

There you go hun :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi Dan-O! I dont test until Feb 17. So I still have plenty time to obsess. Although my PMA is not real high for some reason. Once youve been doing this for so long, I get to the point and I know its bad, but I just say I dont care. Even though I do...I know its crazy. Anywho that is where I am at!


----------



## dottiemad79

hi sorry not been on much was hoping and praying that i got my :bfp: last month but not to be as the :witch: got me on saturday was disapointed as i really thought i was in with a chance as we :sex: at the right time i thought but not, not started taking my temps since cd1 (saturday) so hopefully i might see the temp rise in the ov days, but with this af it was really short only 2 1/2days so i thought cud i still be but did a test last nite which come out neg so it must be that my cycles have gone back to normal now since coming off the depo in june, when i younger before i had my dd and ds i had 28 day cycles and was only on for about 3/4 days so im hoping they are, and then can now really figure out when im ov sorry about the rant
donna 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

dottiemad79 said:


> hi sorry not been on much was hoping and praying that i got my :bfp: last month but not to be as the :witch: got me on saturday was disapointed as i really thought i was in with a chance as we :sex: at the right time i thought but not, not started taking my temps since cd1 (saturday) so hopefully i might see the temp rise in the ov days, but with this af it was really short only 2 1/2days so i thought cud i still be but did a test last nite which come out neg so it must be that my cycles have gone back to normal now since coming off the depo in june, when i younger before i had my dd and ds i had 28 day cycles and was only on for about 3/4 days so im hoping they are, and then can now really figure out when im ov sorry about the rant
> donna
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hi dottiemad! Im so sorry the :witch: got you:nope:. It seems when we think we are doing it all right for some reason we arent:shrug:. I hope that your cycles are getting regular and that you get the BFP soon. I hear DEPO is the worst?? Ive never been on it but ive heard stories here on BNB. GL to you!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mystique26

Hi everyone. Hoping I can also have the same luck as everyone who got their BFP's. :)


----------



## lian_83

Lurking!

Hope to get a showered by the :dust: fairies here..


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Wow it is a super BFP thread lol.... I think ive done everything i can for this cycle! so come on BFP im waiting :D x


----------



## cdj1

lian_hawaii said:


> Lurking!
> 
> Hope to get a showered by the :dust: fairies here..

I hope I am as lucky the 2nd time around! NTNP for baby number 2!!! :thumbup:


----------



## katherinegrey

Hello :D what a lucky thread, I'm hoping by posting here the stork will remember me :blush: good luck girls :D


----------



## emma1985

I have joined the lucky thread, Im only on CD9 so coming up to ovulation fast!!

Good luck all!


----------



## hoping4girl

ooo i wanna join the lucky thread too!! hoping for BFP beginning of Sept!! FX for everyone!


----------



## binksmommy

I'm BUMPing the lucky thread!! I need it!! Anyone else wanna get this BFP packed thread going again??? Lets add more!


----------



## emma1985

Hello All

I feel soo pregnant :baby:, but the monring got a BFN :dohh: on a Superdrug early test. :cry:

I have pulling twinges in my abdomen, heavy boobs, tired :sleep: and terrible indegestion and nausea, the nausea is putting me off my food but I feel better when I have eaten.

Today I also feel very colst and I have a dry mouth and runny nose.

The indegestion is the same I had in my last pregnancy.

Period due Thursday, should I test tomorrow? :test:

Emma


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi Everyone! Can I squeak in here? 

My temperatures are confusing, but I should be about 7dpo. 

I had a progesterone blood test today (I wrote it in myself on my lab requisition...I'm sneaky!). Anyone know what a good progesterone number should be at 7dpo to show that I did actually ovulate?

:af::dust:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Nice to see lots of other girls hoping for their BFP on our thread, lots of baby dust ladies, it happened for us and three of us got our BFP within days of each other, so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I am gonna stalk you all lol! xx


----------



## emma1985

Im hoping I get mine soon, BFN today, AF due tomorrow.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## ChristinaG

man i hope the luck hasn't worn off!!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

I'm BFN so far!


----------



## shouzhi

Lol, I was doing that a few days ago too, what we like! 

Found anything interesting? x


----------



## ChristinaG

im not testing until the 4th of September, so hopefully this luck hasn't run out!


----------



## Little G

ok, im joining in seen's how this thread has been lucky, lol... Planning on testing on friday/saturday, had a little bit of pinkish/brownish cm this morning at 9 dpo and today has been on/off cramping, just hoping its not AF!:wacko:
xxx


----------



## hitchinite

:hi: everyone,
I am one of the orginal members of this thread. It is very lucky!!! :winkwink: 
My little jonah is 11M today :woohoo: Clare I know you are spying on us.. are you feeling broody too? :haha:. 
Claire (with an i) I am waiting for your newwsssssss :lol:
I am totally ttc #2. Mirena removed 4 weeks ago and had mini withdrawal :af:. didnt really go crazy with the :sex: so guessing this month is not the one. Based on mini ":af:" I should be due on Thursday and feel totally PMS++++. I am still bf on demand so not sure how compromised my fertility is. Will keep u posted for now. DS is calling so must rush
:hug: and :dust:
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## meandrod

Hi ladies...I'm joining the lucky thread! lol!


----------



## Try Rocking

I need some luck!


----------



## ellaandcallum

hitchinite said:


> :hi: everyone,
> I am one of the orginal members of this thread. It is very lucky!!! :winkwink:
> My little jonah is 11M today :woohoo: Clare I know you are spying on us.. are you feeling broody too? :haha:.
> Claire (with an i) I am waiting for your newwsssssss :lol:
> I am totally ttc #2. Mirena removed 4 weeks ago and had mini withdrawal :af:. didnt really go crazy with the :sex: so guessing this month is not the one. Based on mini ":af:" I should be due on Thursday and feel totally PMS++++. I am still bf on demand so not sure how compromised my fertility is. Will keep u posted for now. DS is calling so must rush
> :hug: and :dust:
> xxxxxxxxxx

Hi hun, yes broody but nomore for moi, DH has had the snip I am just gonna stalk you and Claire lol! 3 is enough for me lol! Hope it happens quickly hun, blooming contraceptives can really mess your body up, I dont need them anymore I say that in a happy/sad way if you get my meaning. xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Mandy get some OPK's they make all the difference. Just get the cheapies from ebay x


----------



## amommy

Thinking I will join this thread also, feeling I need some luck!


----------



## candycurls

ellaandcallum said:


> Mandy get some OPK's they make all the difference. Just get the cheapies from ebay x

Clare- I have reopened an account as candycurls. I just felt like it. Hitchinite didnt really suit me :lol:!!!
I did the OPK this cycle and :sex: when I got a :happy: but still no :witch: visit. We only did it once tho due to DH work schedule. I have never felt so unpregnant though so guessing she will come a little later then unexpected. 
:hug: 
shame about the snip btw... ;)


----------



## Mrs.E

Please let me be included in this 'lucky thread' :)
:dust:


----------



## JanetPlanet

This thread IS lucky! I FINALLY got AF after having a D&C. I thought it would NEVER come!

FINALLY!! WOOOHOOO!


----------



## ellaandcallum

candycurls said:


> ellaandcallum said:
> 
> 
> Mandy get some OPK's they make all the difference. Just get the cheapies from ebay x
> 
> Clare- I have reopened an account as candycurls. I just felt like it. Hitchinite didnt really suit me :lol:!!!
> I did the OPK this cycle and :sex: when I got a :happy: but still no :witch: visit. We only did it once tho due to DH work schedule. I have never felt so unpregnant though so guessing she will come a little later then unexpected.
> :hug:
> shame about the snip btw... ;)Click to expand...

Hello Candy Curls :haha: love ya new name! No it would like me being called Letchworthnite lol!!!! Anyway, when is AF due? I said the same to Claire, when I was preggers with Callum my second, I didnt feel pregnant at all! So dont worry it only takes one little swimmer. How many dpo are you? I got BFP on 10miu at 9dpo, oh bloomin eck I wanna another lol!! oh bottoms I cant!!lol! xx


----------



## carlyjade86

I too would like some luck please!! Implant out since October, 1st mth charting BBT and using OPK's! Hoping nail has been hit on head but had no symptoms with 1st... (Or 1s that I acknowledged anyways... :/ ) Having heart flutters since yesterday, and have a stuffy nose! Hoping its all linked to an EP?! 

Luck to you all!!! :) xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Good luck ladies, lots of baby dust to you all!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## JanetPlanet

I agree with ellaandcallum, good Luck Ladies! :dust:

I started Femara yesterday and will start Follistim injections on Monday.

Anyone else on fertility drugs this month?

I'm thinking good thoughts for you ladies!:happydance:


----------



## Floralaura

Hi, I have just read thru half of this thread, how lucky?! So decided I have to get in on the act lol..x


----------



## JanetPlanet

It's pretty lucky. I haven't gotten my BFP yet, but my cycle looks really good so far! 6 Follicles. I'm on Femara/Letrozole and Follistim. Trigger and IUI in about a week.


----------



## JanetPlanet

> Hi, I have just read thru half of this thread, how lucky?! So decided I have to get in on the act lol..x

Floralaura, it says you're ovulating today! Good Luck!:sex:


----------



## Try Rocking

I really need some luck, it's been 14 months and 2 days since we started trying and it's getting extremely frustrating. My cycle was doing really good but now I'm on CD 59. I just wish it would show up already!


----------



## porkypig

Hi everyone:hi: just read through this whole thread and ive been mesmerised!! It does seem to be a lucky thread, hopefully some dust comes my way, we havent been ttc for long, but im so impatient!! good luck to everyone and congrats to those whose have got their BFPs!!! xx:hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Looking for some luck this mth...!! Desperately :(


----------



## likeaustralia

Hoping September brings good luck for all of us!! May I join in on this very lucky thread? :)


----------



## JanetPlanet

Please please, let this be our month!

Good luck to everyone!:dust::dust::af:


----------



## Try Rocking

Cycle day 69 - I'd really love my period to show up so I can try again! I would love to be pregnant this month!


----------



## Tanzibar83

hey girls, I stumbled across this thread so thought to come and grab a wee bit of luck!

So, it might be a dumb question but why exactly is it lucky?


----------



## Gitlost80

I just read this whole thread,took me 2 hours! I feel like I was there it was so vivid.Congrats to all of you.I am also joining the thread to get a Little Luck! This is my first month of trying,I am on day 1! Blow some of that baby dust our way!:winkwink:


----------



## Bug222

can I join and get a little luck?


----------



## Kaptain.Katie

Saw this and i need some of that luck please! =) :wohoo:

Prayers, wishes and baby dust to you all. good luck!

:dust: 

xxx


----------



## dawny2523

Can I join too please........

Much luck needed for all xxx


----------



## Veronicaco

I would like a little pinch of the baby dust around here :) good luck to all the ladies waiting for their bfps :D


----------



## IzzyOrOscar

Hey! I thought Id jump in in the hope of borrowing some luck!

Hope all of you ladies are well and close to getting your BFP!

xxx


----------



## JoeyMcFee

Hello - a little waft of baby dust would be much appreciated this way too if there is any to spare please!

I am hoping and praying for a BFP as are the rest of you! Not going to test until at least the 4th!

Huge luck and love to you all xxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls just thought I would pop on and give you some support as I was this time last year just being admitted as my waters had broke....eek, although Macys birthday isnt until Friday, I had the sweep a day before my due date and it worked and had her the thursday morning at 05:07, it gives me goosebumps. I wish you all the luck in the world girls, I was orignially on this thread there was about 4 of us and we were there through the thick and thin of it and still keep in touch despite two of my buddies ttc 2, no more for me as hubby has had the snip, still cant get that broodiness out of my system but I am lucky to be blessed with three gorgeous children. I will pop by when I can and see how you all are getting on, lots of baby dust girlies xxx


----------



## lolalei3

Hi ladies im 3dpo ttc#1 for 2 months now and need all the luck i can get! 
:hug: to everyone and sticky baby dust to all!


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1314853200z6z42z14.png



:dust:


----------



## Tanzibar83

For those who have bfp's please send me a smidge of your luck!


----------



## SockriTease

I heard it was a pool of baby :dust: in this thread and I want to dive right in! :wave: hi ladies. :rain:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Apparently I'm in the shallow end.... ::::going into the deep end::::


----------



## keepthefaithx

babyyyy dust omg give me some luck group!!!


----------



## lolalei3

Ok this forum needs more luck! keep posting guys! :dance:

We all need lots and lots of :dust: :dust::dust:

Who's testing next? :test::bfp::bfp::bfp:



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1314853200z0z41z12.png


----------



## ellaandcallum

As an original member I am wishing you all lots of baby dust, this is a very lucky thread, good luck.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JanetPlanet

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CarliCareBear

jumping in and hoping for some luck to rub off! good luck everyone!

:dust:


----------



## likeaustralia

Just popping in to say I got my BFP two weeks ago. :) I think a little bit of luck did indeed rub off on me from this thread! :cloud9:


----------

